# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  चीख उठा हिमालय (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित)

## anita

इस सूत्र में वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित उपन्यास *चीख उठा हिमालय* * प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा*
*












इस सूत्र के प्रेरणास्रोत इस मंच के सदस्य उत्तराखंडी जी है, मार्गदर्शन के लिए उनका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

----------


## anita

......................

----------


## anita

सम्पूर्ण चमन जैसे साज सज-संवरकर दुल्हन बन गया था ।

चमन के हर नागरिक में आज एक उल्लास था, खुशी थी । वतन के पूरे देश के किसी भी कोने में अाज जैसे कोई दुख ही नहीं था । आज चमन जैसे धरती का स्वर्ग बन गया था । बच्चे-बच्चे में उत्साह' था । चमन की हर सड़के, हर गली को खुद शीसे नाचते ए यहीं के नागरिकों ने सजाया था । जगह -जगह ,छोटे बंल्वों की झालरें! स्थान स्थान पर बजते बैंड।
दस ज़नवरी जैसे चमन का राष्टीय पर्व बन गया ।

बनता भी क्यों नही? आज़ करीब बीस साल बाद चमन के निवासियों ने आजादी की सांस ली थी ।

आज़ उनके देवता--उनके मसीहा का राजतिलक जो होना था ।

अाजाद तो चमन पांच जनवरी को ही हो चुका था । उस वक्त सारे विश्व में हलचल मच गई थी, जब अमेरिका ने सार्वजनिक तौर पर यह घोषणा की कि अब चमन पर उनका कोई अधिकार नहीं रह गया है । चमन एक आजाद देश है और उसका राजा वतन है ।
इस घोषणा के साथ ही अमेरिका ने सबसे पहले चमन को आजाद देश के रूप में मान्यता दी ।
वतन ने अमेरिकी को चुनौती दी थी कि पांच जनवरी की दोपहर दो बजे तक अमेरिका चमन को आजाद देश के रूप में मान्यता देकर एक-एक अमेरिका को चमन से बाहर निकाल ले वरना अमेरिका का सारा गोल्ड नष्ट कर दिया जाएगा । अमेरिका के सारे मे गोल्ड को अपने कब्जे में करके वतन ने इस चौधरी राष्ट्र से समझौता किया था । यह सौदा कि अगर अमेरिका को सारा गोल्ड चाहिए तो चमन को आजाद कर दे । मजबूरन अमेरिका को अपना देश बचाने के लिये वतन का वह सौदा मजूर करना पड़ा है
मंजूर ना करने का मतलब था, दुनिया कै नक्शे पर से अमेरिका का नामो निशान मिट जाना ।
असल में तो पांच जनवरी को ही चमन आजाद हो चुका था किन्तु विधिवत् वतन को आज चमन की सबसे बड़ीं गद्दी पर बैठाया जाना था । आज उसका राजतिलक होना था और दस जनवरी का दिन चमन के इतिहास में स्वतन्त्रता-दिवस का रूप धारण कर गया । पूरा चमन तो सजा ही था, सबसे बेहतरीन ढंग से सजा था'--राष्ट्रपति भवन ।।
खुद चमन के नागरिकों ने उसे सजाने में अपना खून-पसीना एक कर दिया था । पांच जनवरी की रात से ही लोग उसे सजाने में व्यस्त थे । चमन ऐसे सजा था मानों किसी धनवान की पुत्री बडे अरमानों से दुल्हन वनी हो ।।
लेकिन वतन । वतन उस सजे…संवरे राष्ट्रपति भवन में नहीं था । रात को ज्रब वह सोया था तो राष्ट्रपति भवन में ही सोया था ।
विजय, विकास, पिशाचनाथ, अलफांसे, धनुषटंकार और बागारोफ के साथ । जी हां, इन सबको वतन ने अभी चमन में ही रोक रखा था ।
माइक, जैकी और हैरी तीन जलपोतों में भरकर अपने देश का सोना छ: जनवरी को ही ले गए थे ।
विजय इत्यादि भी उनके साथ ही लौटना चाहते थे कि वतन ने अनुरोध करके उन्हें रोक लिया। उसने कहा था…"चच्चा अपने बच्चे को चमन की गद्दी पर बैठाकर, माथे पर तिलक नहीं लगाओगे? विकास भाई...मैँनै बुरा तो नहीं किया है । कुछ, कोई जुर्म तो नहीं किया है, किसी आदमी को तो नहीं मारा है? मैंने जो किया, सिर्फ अपने इस छोटे-से देश को आजाद करने के लिये । विकास! क्या तुम मुझे मुजरिम समझते हो? जो कुछ मैंने किया, क्या वह तुम्हारी नजर' में गलत है ?"

----------


## anita

" -नहीँ वतन, ठीक किया है । अगर हर छोटे देश में एक वतन हो जाए तो बड़ा राष्ट्र किसी छोटे देश को गुलाम न बना सके । तुम्हारी जगह मैं होता तो-शायद शायद तुम्हारी तरह अहिंसा से काम न ले पाता-हिंसक वन जाता, न जाने कितने आदमियों का खून बहा देता ।

" तो…तो फिर भारत जाने की जिद क्यों?" वतन ने कहा ।
" इसलिए किं अपने वतन तो पहुचना ही है हमें ।"

" ओंर यह किसका वतन है?" चमन` बोल उठा…चमन भी तो भारत की ही हिस्सा है ।। मैं भी तो भारतीय हूं ।
"लेकिन ।"
" लेकिन वेकिन कुछ नहीं विकास ने कुछ _कहना चाहा तो उसकी बात बीच में ही काटकर वतन बोला- सुना है विकास कि यारों के यार हो तुम! क्या गलत सुना है मैंने? नहीं, तो रूको यहीं-अपने यार को राजा बनाके जाओ वरना...वरना तुम्हारी
कसम..,मै राजा नहीं... ।"

मगर वतन की बात पूरी होने से पहले ही विकास ने उसे कलेजे से लगी लिया था ।
इस तरह जिद करके रोका वतन ने । के कैसा संयोग था ?" वतन के दुश्मन बनकर भारत से-निकले थे ये सब । यह सोचकर कि उस वक्त तक चेन से नहीं बैठेंगे जब तक वतन को जान से नहीं मार देगे । परन्तु हुआ बिल्कुल उल्ट । वतन के दोस्त बन गए वे ।

" वतन-'सिंगही का शिष्या ।।
मूल रूप से यह भारतीय था ।
मोण्टो (धनुषटंकार) के ताऊ का लड़का । भारतीय मुल्कराम पाण्डे का बड़ा लड़का देशपांडे व्यापार के सिलसिले में भारत से निकला तो वापस ही न अाया ।
किसी क्रो क्या मालूम था कि चमन में शिखा' की मुहब्बत ने उसे गिरफ्तार कर लिया है । चमन में ही देशपांडे का विवाह शिखा च से ही हुया । शिखा के पिता ने देशपांडे को अपनी फेक्टरी का मालिक बना था ।

हालात ऐसे बने कि न ही वह भारत'आ सका, न ही कोई सूचना भेज पाया ।

अमेरिकनों ने छोटे-से देश पर   हमला करके उसे गुलाम बना लिया देशपांडे की फैक्टरी भी अमेरिक्नों ने छीन ली ।

उन्हीं देशपांडे और शिखा का लड़का था वतन ।।।।

एक बहन भी थी वतन की-छवि!

वतन बचपन से ही कहा करता था फि वह चमन का राजा बनेगा । एक फलवाली बूढी औरत से हमेशा उधार फल खाया करता था । जब आठ वर्षीय वतन से फल वाली, बूढी महिला ने कहा कि तुम राजा नहीं वन सकते, क्योंकि. तुम्हारे हाथ मैं लकीर ही नहीं है !

----------


## anita

तब ---- चाकू से अपनी हथेली ही फाढ़कर उसने वह लकीर वना ली ।

बचपन से ही ऐसा महत्वाकांक्षी था वतन ।।।।

" उस वक्त यह सिर्फ आठ ही वर्ष का था, जब उसकी जिन्दगी में एक भयानक मोड़ अाया था । चमन के राजा मैंग्लीन का लड़का जिम जिम जबरदस्ती उसकी बहन से शादी करना चाहता था।
बस---- वही दिन था, जिससे वतन की जिन्दगी में एक तूफान उठ खडा हुआ ।
घटना का प्रभाव था कि आठ वर्ष के वतन ने जिम का कत्ल कर दिया । फिर उसने देखे, अपने माता -- पिता और बहन पर होते जुल्म उसने देखी, अपनी मां और बहन की वे लाशें जिन पर किड़े रेंग रहे थे, जिनमें से उठती सड़ाध हमेशा के लिये उसके दिमाग
मेँ समा गई थी । फिर…एक बोरे में बन्द करके मैप्लीन ने उसके पिता को डूबने के लिए समुद्र में डाल दिया था ।

समुद्र में अपने पिता की लाश को तलाश करता वतन सिंगही से टकरा गया । सिंगही ने वतन की कहानी सुनी तो जाना कि एक दिन वतन दुनिया के लिए गर्व की चीज बनेगा । बस---सिंगही ने अपना शिष्य वना लिया उसे ।

सिंगहीँ ने उसे इतना कुछ सिखाया, जितना यह स्वयं भी नहीं जानता था ।

विजय, विकास इत्यादि के विरूद्ध सिंगहीँ ने वतन के दिलो दिमाग मैं जहर भरा था ।

वड़े गर्व के साथ सिगहीँ नै विकास से कहा----"'बचकर रहना विकास मेरा शेर मैदान में आ रहा है ।"

और-वतन मैदान में अाया ।

सिगहीँ ने वतन को वैज्ञानिक भी तो बना दिया था । उसी वैज्ञानिक दिमाग से वतन ने समुंद्र से नकली सोना बना लिया । ऐसा सोना कि बड़े से बड़ा घुरन्धर भी असली और नकली के फर्क को नहीं पकड्र सकता था ।

बहुत ही शान्तिपूवंक ढंग से एक गहरी साजिश कै द्वारा वतन ने अमेरिका का सारा गोल्ड अपने कब्जे में कर लिया और अमेरिका के बाजार मैं फैला दिया अपना नकली सोना ।

इसके बाद----सारीं दुनिया के सामने वतन ने घोषणा कर दी कि अमेरिका के पास जितनी भी गोल्ड है सब नकली है । इस तरह वतन ने अमेरिका की अर्थ-व्यवस्था, भंग कर दी । अन्य देशों ने अमेरिका से व्यापार बन्द कर दिया ।

विश्व के बाजार में डालर की कीमत गिर गई ।

उधर वतन और विजय के बीच चैलेंज हो गया था कि एक महीने के अंदर वतन चमन का राजा बन जाएगा या नहीं । वतन का कहना या कि वह एक महीने के अन्दर चमन का राजा वन जाएगा

----------


## anita

विजय ने कहा था कि इस अवधि के अन्दर वह उसे तो क्या, उसके बाप को भी चमन का राजा नहीं बनने देगा । फिर अमेरिका से माइक ने वतन के खिलाफ विजय से मदद मांगी ।

विजय तैयार हो गया ।

इधर…अलफांसे , पिशाच, बिकास और धनुषटंकार ने मिलकर वतन को घेरने की योजना बनाई ।

दुनिया के महान जासूस ,चारों तरफ से वतन को घेरने के लिये निकल पडे़ । उधर सिंगही विशव-युद्ध कराने की योजना वना रहा था । सिंगही की उस हिंसात्मक योजना के विषय में वतन को कोई जानकारी नहीं थी ।

हिंसा से वेहद घृणा थी वतन को-- तभी तो तब जबकि उसे सिंगही की खतरनाक योजना के बारे में पता लगा तो गुरु के ही खिलाफ़ हो गया वह । उसने सिंगही का अडडा नष्ट कर डाला । जो काम विजय, विकास इत्यादि जासूसों का था, वह वतन ने क्रिया ।

अन्त में अपनी जान बचाकर भागना पड़ा सिंगही को ।

विजय, विकास, अलफांसे, पिशाच के साथ माइक और हैरी को भी वतन ने कैद कर रखा था ।

फिर, वतन ने हैरी और माइक को माध्यम से अमेरिका से एक सौदा क्रिया । सौदा यह था कि या तो अमेरिका चमन" को अाजाद कर दे अन्यथा वह अमेरिका का सारा सोना नष्ट कर देगा । जैकी को मालूम था कि सिंगही के रूप में दुनिया के ऊपर मंडराते हुए एक भयानक खतरे को वतन ने किस तरह समाप्त किया है ।

जबकी यह यह भी …जानता था कि अगर ¸ उसके देश ने वतन की बात न मानी तो दुनिया के नक्शे पर अमेरिका नाम की कोई जगह नहीं होगी ।

फिर-वतन ने दुनिया पर एक वहुत बड़ा एहसान भी किया था ।

अमेरिका को वतन के समक्ष झुकना ही पडा । वतन के कब्जे से अमेरिका ने अपना सारा सोना लेकर चमन को आजाद कर दिया ।।।
सबसे पहले अमेरिका ले ही चमन को एक आजाद देश के रूप में मान्यता दी ।
और----- और आज उसी वतन का राजतिलक होने जा रहा था ।
नौ जनवरी की रात को विजय , विकास इत्यादि के साथ ही वतन राष्ट्रपति भवन में सोया था ।
मगर दस तारीख की सुबह जब वे सोकर उठे तो न राष्ट्रपति भवन में वतन था और न ही अपोलो ।
अपोलो वतन का वफादार बकरा ।

" अबे !" वतन के खाली बिस्तर को धूरता हुआ वागारोफ चहका ---" ये कहां चला गया चटनी का ?"

----------


## anita

और----- और आज उसी वतन का राजतिलक होने जा रहा था ।
नौ जनवरी की रात को विजय , विकास इत्यादि के साथ ही वतन राष्ट्रपति भवन में सोया था ।

मगर दस तारीख की सुबह जब वे सोकर उठे तो न राष्ट्रपति भवन में वतन था और न ही अपोलो ।
अपोलो वतन का वफादार बकरा ।

" अबे !" वतन के खाली बिस्तर को धूरता हुआ वागारोफ चहका ---" ये कहां चला गया चटनी का ?"
चकरांए सभी थे ।
विजय ने कहा----"'मुझें लगता है चचा, कि शकरकन्दी खाने चला गया-----. ।”
"चुप वे चटनी के!" विजय 'की' बात पूरी होने से पहले ही बागरोफ गुर्राया---""चोंच बन्द रख, वरना चिड्री का पंजा बना दूंगा !"
इससे पहले कि विजय कुछ कहे, बिकास बोला-----"अपोलो भी नहीं है ।"

"अबे उस बकरे का क्या अचार डालेगा छिनाल के पूत" -- वागारोफ गुर्राया-;-"सोचना चाहिए, उस चटनी के बारे में ।"
"'देखो चचा" विकास ने कहा---"'मां को गाली..."
"अबे चुप हरामी के पिल्ले ।"

…"चचा!" अलफांसे ने कहा---" तुम इतनी तेजी से विना कोमा-विराम के बात करते हो कि कुछ समझने का तो मौका ही नहीं मिलता ।"
" देख वे 'अन्तर्राष्टीय लिफाफे ।" उस पर तो चढ़ ही दौड़ा बागारोफ---" तेरे टिकट पर मोहर लगा दी तो किसी पोस्ट बॉक्स में पड़ा सड़ता ही रहेगा ।"

और पिचास सोच रहा था कि कैसे विचित्र आदमियों में फंस गया वह वक्त पड़ने पर ये सब एक से एक खतरनाक नजर अाते हैं लेकिन...अगर इन्हें कोई इस वक्त देखे तो-तो कैसे बेवकूफ लगते हैं? वतन के गायब होने पर वे 'चर्चा तो का रहे थे किंतु पिचाशनाथ को उनकी किसी भी बात में कोई गम्भीरता नजर नहीं आई । वे यूं ही बातें करते रहे मगर...

धनुषटंकार' ने उनकी बातों में कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं ती थी ।

वह तो चुपचाप कमरे'से निकल गया था ।
करीब पन्द्रह मिनट बाद जब वह वापस अाया तब भी सब उसी तरह उलझे हुए थे । न जाने किस बात पर उस समय बागारोफ बिकास को गालियां बक रहा था कि एक लिखा हुआ कागज धनुषटकार ने उंसे पकड़ा दिया ।

" अवे ये क्या मुर्गी चोर!" कहते हुये बागरोफ ने कागज ले लिया और जोर से पढा ।

--“वतन भैया पूरे भवन में नहीं हैं चचा, किसी ने उनको जाते नहीं देखा !"


सभी सतर्क हो गए ।

----------


## anita

बागारोफ चिल्लाया---"अबे तो यहां क्यों बैठे हो चिडी़ मारो-----तलाश करो उस बकरे के बाप को ।"

इस तरह-सरगर्मी के साथ वतन की तलाश जारी हो गई ।

आश्चर्यजनक रुप से वतन गायब हो गया है । यह खबर पहले राष्ट्रपति भवन में फैल गई, उसके बाद पेट्रोल की अाग की तरह पूरे चमन में फैल गई । जिसने सुना, वही अवाक् ।

दिल धक् से रह गए ।

अभी एक ही पल पूर्व जिस चमन के नागरिक खुशी से झूम रहे थे, वे मुरझा-से गए । खिले हुए गुलिस्तां को जैसे ग्रहण लग गया ।

स्त्री, पुरुष, बच्चे, बूढे. जावान---सभी परेशान वेहाल, आतंकित-से घबराए-से!

सारे चमन में किसी सूई की तरह वतन की खोज की जाने लगी ।

चमन के बच्चे-बच्चे सबसे बड़ी इच्छा जैसे सिर्फ यही हो गई कि उनका देवता एक पल के लिए उनके सामने अा जाए ।

एक जीप में बैठे विकास, विजय, अलफांसे, पिशाचनाथ, बागारोफ तौर धनुषटंकार भी वतन को तलाश कर रहे थे ।

बागारोफ़ पर तो अजीब बौखलाहट सवार थी । कभी वह वतन को गाली देता तो कभी अपने साथियों को वे जल्दी उसे तलाश क्यों नहीं करते ।

तब जबकि अलफांसे ने कहा---“वतन का इस तरह आज की रात गायब होना रहस्यमय है ।"

-"कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं लूमढ़ भाई कि इन साले अमेरिकनों ने उसे गायब कर दिया हो" विजय ने सम्भावना व्यक्त की ।

"गुरू!” गुर्रा उठा था विकास----" ऐसा हुआ तो तुम्हारे चरणों की कसम, सारे अमेरिका को जलाकर राख कर दूंगा ।" विकास का रौद्र रूप देखकर कांप उठे सब ।

पिशाचनाथ ने कहा…"यह काम सिंगहीँ का भी तो हो सकता ।"

" नहीं । " अलफांसै ने प्रतिरोध क्रिया------" विशेष रूप से तो यह आज के दिन वतन के लिए ऐसा नहीं कर सकता ।"

'“क्या बात का रहे हो लूमढ़ भाई!" विजय ने कहा----" सोचो तो सही, साला अपना नकली चचा भी कभी किसी का हुआ है क्या, जो अब होगा? माना कि वतन शागिर्द है उसका, लेक्रिन-इस वक्त सबसे ज्यादा खुन्दक तो वह वतन से ही खाया हुआ होगा?"

----------


## anita

"अरे उल्लू की दुम फाख्ताओं ! सालों, लगता है, तुम्हारे दिमाग का दिवाला आउट हो गया है ।" बागारोफ दहाड़ा था---"'अवै अपने मैला भरे दिमागों से मैला हटाओ और यह सोचौ कि क्या वतन खुद गायब नहीं हो सकता?"

-"लगतो है, मैला तुम्हारे दिमाग में भरा है चचा ।" विजय ने कहा--'"आज़ के दिन का उसे इन्तजार था ।" फिर बोला …आज वह खुद अपनी इच्छा से नहीं गायब होगा?"

"साले लकड़बग्घे तू इण्डियन है न-तेरी बुद्धि हमेशा उधर" है ही लटकी रहेगी ।" बागारोफ दहाड़ा---"अबे तुमने ही तो बताया था कि बचपन में वतन एक बुढ़िया से उधार फल खाया करता था अौर उसने वादा किया था कि जिस दिन वह चमन का राजा बनेगा, उस दिन उस बुढिया का सारा उधार चुका देगा । क्या यह मुमकिन , नहीं कि आज के दिन का सबसे पहला अहम् काम उसने उधार चुकाना ही चुना हो?"

"‘हो सकता है चचा! तुम्हारी बात जमी । " कहने के साथ ही विकास धनुषटंकार से बोला…"मोण्टो जीप फलदबाली बुढ़िया की झोंपड़ी की तरफ ले चलो ।"

जीप चलाते धनुकांकार ने जीप का रुख मोड़ दिया ।

" लेकिन चचा ।" विजय कह रहा था---"अगर वह अपनी मर्जी से जाता, तो कहकर भी तो जा सकता था?”

" अवे चमारी के!" बागारोफ ने डांटा---'"आजकल की नई पौध को नहीं जानता क्या तू? बुजुर्गों को कुछ बताकर काम करने में तो अपनी तौहीन समझते हैं ये । अब इसी ईट के भट्ठे को लो न ।" उसका संकेत विकास की तरफ था…"क्या ये बताकर कोई काम करता है?" 

उनके बीच इसी तरह की ऊटपटांग बाते होती रही । पिशाच इस तरह चुप बैठा था, जैसे उसके मुंह में जुबान ही न ही । इसी तरह उन सबकी बातों से बेखबर धनुषटंकार आंधी तूफान की तरह जीप को भगाए ले जा रहा था ।

जिन सड़कों पर कुछ देर पहले तक चमन के नागरिक खुशी से नाच रहे थे, इस वक्त उन पर एक उदासी सी छाई हुई थी । एक अजीब-सी मुर्दानिगी !

सड़कों पर जितने भी लोग नजर अाए सभी की आँखे जैसे कुछ खोज रही थी । किसे खोज सकती हैं-----------सिर्फ वतन को !!

तब--ज़वकि जीप ठीक उस बुढ़िया की झोंपडी के सामने जाकर रुकी ।
बुढिया बाहर दरवाजे पर ही खड़ी थी । एक साफ-सी धोती पहने, मानो अपने बेटे के राजा बनने की खुशी में वह भी झूम रही थी । जीप के रुकते ही बूढा जिस्म जीप की तरफ लपका ।

बागारोफ सहित सबने श्रद्धापूर्वक पांव छुए उसके ! बुढ़िया ने पूछा-"मिला मेरा बेटा ?"
"क्या वतन यहां नहीं अाया दादी मां?" अलफांसे ने पूछा-----"क्या आपसे मिलने नहीं आया?”

----------


## anita

" कहां अाया मुआ, मेरा तो उधार भी नहीं चुकाया -उसने ।" कहकर रो पडी फ़लवाली बुढिया-"कितने दिन से इसी उम्मीद पर जी रही थी कि कब वह दिन अाएगा जब यह राजा बनेगा । सबको तो यह खुशी होगी कि वतन आज राजा बना है मगर मुझे उसके राजा बनने की खुशी थोड़े ही थी । मुझे क्या मतलब कि बो मुआ राजा बने या मरे । मैं तो बस यह चाहती हूँ कि एक बार सामने आकर पैसे दे दे मेरे । "

वतन के प्रति बुढ़िया का प्रेम देखकर आंखे छलछला गई । सबकी ।

विकास ने कहा---" तुम्हें देने के लिए पैसे तो उसने मुझे रात ही दे दिये थे दादी मां-लो अपने पैसे ।। ” कहते हुए विकास ने जेब में हाथ डाला ।

“चल...चल..मुए----तुझसे पैसे क्यों लूंगी में? मैं तो उसी राजा के बच्चे से लूंगी ।"

आंसू भरी आंखों के साथ मुस्करा उठा विकास, बोला---सीधे क्यों नहीं कहती दादी मां कि तुझे पैसे नहीं, वतन चाहिए । ”

"मैं पागल हूं क्या?" कहती कहती फफक पड़ी वुढ़िया---"जो अपने पैसों से ज्यादा उस मुए से प्यार करूंगी?"

कहकर उनमें से किसी की भी बात सुने विना बुढ़िया रोती हुई झोंपड्री की तरफ भाग गई । अवाक् रह गए सब ।।।

आंखों में आंसू उमड अाए थे । खुद को संभालकर विजय ने कहा…"अब क्या करें दिलजले?"

विकास की विचार-श्रंखला टूटी । अासू-भरी आंखों से विजय की तरफ देखकर बोला ----" क्या वतन को मुजरिम समझकर हमने वहुत बडी भूल नहीं की थी? आपने देखा------ मुल्क के लोग उसे कितना प्यार करते हैं? क्या इतने सारे लोग कभी किसी मुजरिम को भी इतना प्यार कर सकते है?" कभी नहीं गुरु-कभी नहीं ।
सचमुच, अपने दिल पर हाथ रखकर कहता हूं मैं----वतन देवता है...सचमुच का देबता ।"

" अबे चिडीमार, सवाल यह नहीं कि यह देबता है या राक्षस ।" बागारोफ दहाड़ा'----"सबाल यह है कि वह गया कहा ?"

"अगर वह अपनी इच्छा से गया है चचा, तो सिर्फ एक जगह और ऐसी है, जहां वह जा सकता है ।" विकास ने कहा ।

"कहां ?"
"अपने -घर में " बिकास ने कहा---"उस घर में जहाँ उसने अपनी मां और बहन की सड़ी हुई लाशें देखी थी । अगर वह बहां भी नहीं है चचा, तो समझो, वह गायब नहीं हुआ है । उसे किसी ने गायब किया है और तुम्हारी कसम उसे गायब करने वाले की बोटी-बोटी नोंच डालूंगा । फाढ़कर सुखा दूंगा उसे ।"

कुछ देर बाद, जीप मैं बैठे हुए, वे सब वतन के मकान की तरफ उडे चले जा रहे थे ।
बेहद तीव्र वेग से चलाने के वावजूद धनुषटंकार तीस मिनट में वतन के मकान पर पहुच सका । सबने देखा-थक जर्जर सा,

----------


## anita

पुराना-टुटा-फूटा मकान । लॉन में जंगली घास उग अाई थी ।

लम्बी लम्बी कटीली झाड्रिर्यों ने रास्ता घेर रखा था ।
मकान का दरवाजा बन्द होने का छ
प्रशन ही नहीं था क्योंकि टूटे हुए दोनों किवाड़ दरवाजे के पास ही झाडियों में पड़े थे । झाड़ियों को पार करते हुए वे है पहले कमरे में पहुंच गए
देखा-दूसरे कमरे का दरवाजा बन्द था ।

सभी ठिठक गए । दूसरे कमरे के अन्दर से किसी के रोने की आवाज अा रही थी ।
फूट-फूटकर तड़प-तड़पकर रो रहा था वहां कोई ।

फिर, वतन की आवाज ने सबके रोंगटे खड़े कर दिए, सुबकता हुआ वह कह रहा था-"मां देख क्यों नहीं रही है तू? देख तेरा वतन आज चमन का राजा बन गया है तेरे लाल के राजा बनने पर तेरे देश की जनता कितनी खुश है ।। तूं कहां चली गई मां ।। तेरी लाश कहां गई? छवि वहन तू भी मां के साथ ही चली गई, पगली, तेरे भाई के -रहते भला वह कुत्ता तुझसे शादी कर सकता था, मैं तेरा..."

ज्यादा सुना नहीं गया विकास से, तो दरवाजा खटखटा दिया उसने ।

अन्दाज एकदम बन्द हो गई ।

सुबकने की आवाज भी बन्द ।

दर्दयुक्त स्वर में पूछा गया----"कौन है?"

"वतन, मैं हूं विकास । " उसने कहा-----"दरवाजा खोलो । "
फिर, कुछ देर सन्नाटा----फिर दरबाजे की तरफ़ अाती कदमों की आवाज । एक झटके से दरवाजा खुला ।


आखों के सामने था विकास के बराबर लम्बा वतन । दूध जैसे सफेद लिबास में वाकई देवता सा लता था वह । आंखों को ढके हुए वही सुनहरे फ्रेम का काला चश्मा, कुछ देर तक तो सारे के सारे देखते ही रह गए उसे । कपोल पर एक भी तो आंसु नहीं था ।


फिर, इस अजीव से सन्नाटे का तनाव बागारोफ ने समाप्त किया----"" चिड्री के पंजे, यहां है तू ? वहां चमन के हर कुएं में तुझे खोजने के लिए जाल डलवा दिए । सबकी जान निकाल दी तूने-खिला हुआ गुलिस्तां मुर्झा उठा ।"

----------


## anita

" चचा !" वतन ने उसकी कोई बात सुनी ही नहीं-----"आओ मेरे साथ ।" बागारोफ की दोनों कलाइयां पकड़कर वह उसे अन्दर ले गया, कमरे के गन्दे फर्श की और संकेत करके बोला…"यहाँ चचा, अपनी मां और बहन की लाशों को यहां छोड़ गया था मैं । अब वे गायब हैं ।"

बागारोफ का दिल फूट-फूटकर रोने के लिए मचल उठा, पर स्वयं को संभालकर बौला---"अब यहाँ कहां से होंगी वे लाशें बारह साल हो गए उस बात को, अब तक यहां लाशें कहां होतीं ?"

.…"क्यों चचा ?" वतन ने पागलों की तरह कहा…"कहां गई होंगी वे लाशें ?"
…'"अबे भड़वे, अमेरिकनों ने दफना दी होंगी ।" अपने शब्दों में से रोने की आवाज को छुपा नहीं पाया बागारोफ ।

-"नहीं चचा, यह नहीं हो सकता ।" वतन जैसे वास्तव में पागल हो गया बा---" कुत्ते इन लाशों को उठाना तो दूर, इस स्थान में घुस भी नहीं सकते थे । जानते हो चचा…मेरी मां और वहन की लाशों में इतने लम्बे लम्बे कीड़े पड़े थे ।। ऐसी सड़ाघ उठ रही थी चचा कि मुझसे भी रहा नहीं गया यहां । फिर...फिर वे कुत्ते उस सड़ांघ में यहां क्यों अाते ? क्यों उन लाशों पर से कीडे हटाते ? " 


बागारोफ ने संभाला खुद को बोसा----" अबे हरामजादे । उन्होंने न भी हटाया हो तो क्या इतने दिनों तक कोई लाश पडी़ रह सकती है ?”

" क्यों...क्यों चचा, जब उन्हें कोई उठाएगा नहीं तो वे चली कहाँ जाएंगी ?"
"अबे उल्लू की दुम फाख्ता, इतने दिनों तक तो ताश वैसे भी नहीं टिकती ।" बागारोफ ने बताया-----"कुछ कीड़े खा गए होंगे, कुछ सढ़कर सूख गई होंगी । गिद्धों की नजर पड़ गई होगी तो गोश्त को वे नोच कर खा गए होंगे । बचे-खुचे को कुतों ने नोंचा होगा ।"

" ओह ! हां चचा -- हां यहीं तो हुआ होगा । जब कुत्तों ने मेरो मां के गोश्त को झझोड़ा होगा तो..."

" चुप !” बुरी तरह चीखकर रो पड़ा बागारोफ-चुप हो जा हरामजादे ! आखिर रुलाकर ही छोड़ा न तूने ! दिल पर जख्म किए ही चला गया ! कहां तक रोकता मैं ? चुप हो जा--- वरना मार-मारकर उड़नतश्तरी बना दूंगा ।"

फिर देखने बातों ने देखा---रोते हुए बागारोफ को । बच्चों की तरह फूट----फूटकर रो रहा था वह ।


कुछ पल, अवाक्-सा वतन उसे देखता रहा, बोला…"रो रहे हो चचा ! इस मे रोने-की क्या बात है ?"

" कुछ नहीं चमगादड़ की दूम--कुछ नहीं !" कहने के साथ ही बागरोफ ने वतन को अपने से लिपटा लिया । लिपटाकर रोने लगा वह । बागारोफ ही नहीं, सब रो रहे थे । धनुषर्टंकार और अपोलो की आंखो से भी आंसू टपक रहे थे ।

----------


## anita

आंसू नहीं चमक रहे थे तो वतन के ।

बागरोफ के गले से लिपटे वतन की नज़र विकास पर पडी़ तो बोला--"विकास, मेरे यार ! वो सुरंग देखेगा जिसमें से जाकर मैंने जिम का कत्ल किया था ? आ तुझे दिखाता हूं मैं ।" कहने के साथ ही वह बागरोफ की बांहों से निकला, बिकास का हाथ पकडकर बाथरूम के दरवाजे तक पहुंचा और उस छोटी-सी सुंरग को दिखाता हुआ बोला---" देख ये है वो सुंरग -- कितनी छोटी है ! मैं पागल था न मैंने सुरग बड़ी नहीं बनाई । बडी बनाता तो सव वच जाते--- मैग्लीन के दरवाजा तोड़ने से पहले ही सब निकल जाते----मगर ,मैंने कितनी छोटी सुरंग बनाई ।। मैंने ही तो अपने मा , बहन और पिता को मारा है । सोच मेरे यार----सुरंग बड़ी होती तो निकल.
"वतन !" विकास ने उसे अपने सीने से लिपटा लिया---" तू घबराता क्यों है ? तेरी मा, बहन और पिता का हत्यारा तो मौजूद है 
--- मैग्लीन ......
" हां ।" वतन गुर्राया ---" वह कब्जे में है मेरे...उसे मैं जिन्दा न छोडूंगा विकास । उसे तडपा तडपाकर मारूगा ।"

"उसकी यही सजा है वतन-उसकी यही सजा है ।" विकास ने कहा --- " मैं तेरे साथ हूं। जैसा तु कहेगा ---उसे वेसे ही मारेंगे ।"
" बिकास ।" वतन ने पूछा…"जानवर अगर मेरी मां और बहन की लाशों का गोश्त खा गए होंगे तो हड़िडयां तो बचीं ही होगी ?"

" छोड़ वतन, इस बात को छोड़ मेरे दोस्त । " विकास ने कहा ।
लेकिन वतन नहीं माना । वह तो जैसे पागल हो गया था, बोला-----" मेरे साथ, माँ , बहन की हहिडयां दूढने में मेरी मदद कर ।"
विकास ने, विकास के साथ विजय, अलफांसे इत्यादि सभी ने उसे रोकने, उसे पकड़ने की बहुत कोशिश की, मगर सबकी गिरफ्त से खुद को निक्लता हुआ लह मकान से बाहर निकला । लॉन की लम्बी, कटीली, झाडियों से युक्त जंगली घास में कुछ तलाश करने लगा ।
ठीक पागल-सा लग रहा था वह ।

मकान के दरवाजे पर खडे़ सभी उसे देख रहे थे । सोच रहे थे-क्या इस वक्त पागल-सा नजर अाने बाला यह वतन-क्या वही वतन है जिसने समुद्र के पानी से सोना वना लिया ? जिसने विना हत्या किए अमेरिका जैसे राष्ट्र को झुका दिया ?

यकीन नहीं होता था कि यही वतन है वह ।

एकाएक चीख पड़ा वतन…'विकास, मेरी मां या बहन में से किसी की एक हडडी मिल गई ।"

सभी ने देखा, वतन के हाथ में सचमुच एक हडडी दबी हुई थी । बोला---"इन्हीं झाडियों में सारी हडि्डयां होंगी । उन सभी को ठूंठ लुंगा ।" और वह पुन: झाडियों की खाक़ छानने लगा ।

----------


## anita

जिस प्रचंड अाग की तरह सारे चमन में यह खबर फैली थी , कि वतन गायब हो गया है, उससे भी कहीं ज्यादा तेजी के साथ यह खबर फैली कि वतन मिल गया है ।
बह अपने उस मकान में है , जिसमें उसकी मां और वहन की लाशें सड़-सड़कर समाप्त हो गई थी ।

सारा चमन जैसे उस मकान पर ही उमड पड़ा ।

जिसने सुना, वही दौड़ पड़ा ।
कुछ ही देर बाद वतन के मकान से बाहर खड़ा अपार जन-समुदाय वतन की जय जयकार कर रहा था ।
इस वक्त वतन अन्दर था---विजय, विकास, अलफांसे, पिचासनाथ और बागारोफ के घेरे में । भावुकता के भंवर में डूबे वतन को सामान्य स्थिति तक लाने में काफी मेहनत का पड़ी ।

झाडियों में से वतन ने बहुत सारी हहिडयां ढूंढ ली थी ।। निदृसन्देह वे हडिडयां उसकी मां और बहन की थी ।

उन हडिडयों को विकास ने अपने कब्जे में कर लिया था ।
विजय, अलफांसे इत्यादि ने भावुकता के भंवर मे फंसे वतन को चमन के नागरिकों के सामने ले जाना उचित नहीं समझा था ।

वतन को नियंत्रित करने में उन्हें इतनी देर लगी कि चमन के निवासियों ने आज वतन के स्वागत करने के लिए जितने प्रबंध राष्ट्रपति भवन पर किए थे---सब उसके मकान पर पहुंच गए ।।
वतन के घर के बाहर बैण्ड बजने लगे ।।
।लोग खुशी से नाच रहे थे ।

वतन बाहर अाया तो उसकी जय-जयकार से सारा आकाश गूंज़ उठा ।

चारों तरफ हर्षोल्लास, खुशियों में झूमता चमन ।। खुशियों का शोर एकाएक उस वक्त बन्द हो गया, जव हाथ उठाकर वतन ने सबको शांत किया ।

वतन के इस संकेत पर ऐसा सन्नाटा छा गया कि सुई भी गिरे तो आवाज हो ।

"मेरे प्यारे देशवासियों !" वतन की आवाज गूंज उठी…"मेरी माताओं बहनो, भाइयो और मेरे प्यारे वतन के नन्हें मुन्ने बच्चों ।। बज करीब बीस साल बाद हम आजादी की सांस रहे हैं । संकल्प करो कि आजाद ही रहेंगे, कभी दूनिया की किसी भी ताकत के अागे सिर नहीं झुकाएँगे । आज खुशी का मौका हैे-जी भरकर खुशियां मनाएं । ये दूटा-फूटा मकान, जिसमें मेरा जन्म हुआ , अाप सब इस स्थान को जानते हैं । इस मकान में मां और बहन की लाशें सड़-सढ़कर समाप्त हो गयी । इसी मकान में मैंने संकल्प लिया था कि अपने देशवासियों पर होने वाले जुल्म का सीना चीर दूंगा । इस छोटे-से देश की बागडोर खुद संभालकर इसे स्वर्ग बनाऊंगा । मेरा सौभाग्य है किं अाज अाप सब मिलकर इस देश की बागडोर मेरे हाथ में दे रहे हैं । जिस तरह आज़ तक चमन के हर नागरिक का दर्द मेरा दर्द रहा---मैं वादा करता हूं हमेशा रहेगा । मेरी इच्छा है कि अाप सब स्वयं मुझे इस मकान से ऱाष्ट्रपति भवन तक पहुचाएं ।"

----------


## anita

इस तरह बहुत थोड़े शब्दों में वतन ने अपनी अभिलाषा प्रकट की ।।

फिर खुशियों से भरा एक जलूस वतन के मकान से चला ।।। खुशियों में झूमते लोग अपना अस्तित्व भूलकर नाच रहे थे ।

चमन के हर बाजार, हर सड़क से यह जुलूस गुजरता चला गया ।

विकास इत्यादि जुलूस में सबसे पीछे वतन के साथ थे । चमन के नागरिकों ने सजा-संवारकर उसके बैठने के लिए एक विक्टोरिया तैयार की थी, किन्तु वतन उसमें नहीं बैठा, वह पैदल ही चल रहा था ।

वतन पर असंख्य'पुष्पों की वर्षा हो रही थी ।

"विकास अपनी आखों से सब कुछ देख रहा था…चमन् के बच्चे, स्त्री, पुरुष, बूढे़ , जवान वतन ,इस तरह पूज रहे थे मानो वह उनका राजा नहीं भगवान हो ।
बिकास ने देखा था, कोई बूढी महिला वेहद श्रद्धा के साथ उसके पास अाती वतन झुक्क कर उसके चरण छू लेता ।

---"अरे .... अरे...... " बौखलाकर महिला हटना चाहती तो वतन कहता है-"मेरी मां मरी कंहा है ? तुम तो हो ?"

गदगद होकर महिला उसे अपने सीने से लिपटा लेती । विकास ने देखी थी--महिलाओं की छल-छलाती आंखें ।

कोई युवती श्रद्घा के साथ उसे माला पहनाना चाहतीं तो बीच में ही हाथ रोककर कहता वतन…"भाई को माला नहीं पहनाई जाती बहन ! तुम तो मेरी छवि की छवि हो ।।।। जब तू इसे अपने पति के गले में डालेगी तो तुझे सहारा 'दूगा मैं ।"

आखें भरकर चरणों में झुकती तो बीच में ही रोकर बोलती पगली, भाई के पैर छुकर क्या मुझे पाप लगाएगी ?"

कोई बच्चा अाता तो वतन गोद में उठाकर उसे चूम लेता।।
"बिकास देख रहा था और साथ ही साथ सोच भी रहा था…क्या वतन के अतिरिक्त दुनिया के किसी अन्य आदमी को कभी इतने जन-समुदाय का इतना अधिक प्यार मिला है ? सम्भव है, मिला हो, किन्तु ऐसी श्रद्घा तो लोग भगवान के अलावा किसी को नहीं देते ।

और...और उन लोगों ने तो वतन को मुजरिम समझा था ।।

न जाने क्यों विकास स्वय को वतन के सामने बहुत बौना सा महसूस कर रहा था । बिकास वतन को मिलने वाली उस असीमित श्रद्धा को देखता रहा, उसके साथ चलता रहा । सारे चम्न की सड़कों से होता हुआ जुलूस शाम के चार बजे राष्ट्रपति भवन पर पहुचां ।।। राष्ट्रपति भवन से अमेरिका का झण्डा उतारकर चमन का झण्डा -फहराया गया ।

अनेक प्रोग्रामों के बाद यह वक्त अाया जब वतन का राजतिलक होने वाला था । वतन ने कहा…"मेरी इच्छा है कि मेरे माथे पर सबसे पहला तिलक फलवाली दादी मां करें ।"

----------


## anita

नागरिकों की तरफ से वतन की इच्छा का हर्षध्वनि से स्वागत किया गया ।

वतन ने पुन: कहा…"मैं दादी माँ को लेकर अा रहा हूं।" कहने के साथ ही, भीड़ के बीच से निकलता हुआ वतन राष्ट्रपति भवन से बाहर निकल गया ।

अपोलो घण्टियां बजाता उसके साथ था । अन्य की तो बात ही दूर, विकास इत्यादि में से भी किसीने उसके साथ चलने का उपक्रम नहीं किया ।

खुद ही कार ड्राइव करता हुआ वतन बूढि़या की झोंपडी पर पहूंचा ।

अन्दर से आव्ज अाई----" कौन है ?"

"यह मैं हूँ दादी मां-तुम्हारा वेटा, वतन ।"

"आ गया तू कलमुंहे ।" अंदर से आवाज आई…"राजा बनते ही भूल गया मुझे।"

दरवाजा खुला, सामने थी अात्यधिक बूढी महिला ।

बेहद श्रद्धा के साथ वतन ने उसके पांव छू लिए, बोला ---" माफ करना दादी मां ।"

"माफ ! " कहकर इस तरह पीछे हटी हटी जैसै वह वतन से बेहद नाराज़ हो'-"राजा बनते ही उन फलें को भूल गया, जो मुझसे उधार खाए थे ? मैं यहां बैठी हूं कि मेरा उधार चुकाने आएगा और तू...तू..कहां चला गया था रे ?"
" कहीं भी तो नहीं मां ।" वतन ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा---"अपने घर में ही तो ग़या था । सोच रहा था कि आखिरी बार मैंने अपनी मां और बहन की लाशों को वहीं छोडा था-शयद मिल जाएं ।"

“पागल ।" कहकर उसने वतन र्को अपने गले से लिपटा लिया ।

" मैं भूला नहीं हूं दादी मां !" वतन ने कहा‘--"तुमसे उधार लेकर नौ सौ आठ सेर फल खाए हैं मैंने । आज...आज तुम्हारा सारा उधार चुकाऊंगा । दादी मां, हिसाब में तो गड़बड़ नहीं है ? तुम्हें भी याद होगा ।" " बेटे चाहे याद रखें कि उनकी मां ने उन्हें कब क्या दिया है लेकिन मां याद नहीं रखती । इसलिए नहीं कि उसे याद नहीं रहता बल्कि इसलिए कि वह याद रखना नहीं चाहती । बेटे तो कपूत होते हैं न, लेकिन मां कुमाता नहीं ।"

" फिर भी दादी मां…हिसाब तो है ।"

" तो ला फिर, देता ,क्यों नहीं मेरे पैसे?" बूढिया ने उसे डाटा-" यूं ही बातों से पेट भर देगा क्या ?"

----------


## anita

" दूंगा क्यों नहीं दादी मां !" वतन ने कहा…"तुम्हें साथ ले चलने के लिए ही तो अाया हूं।"

"कहा ?"

"राष्ट्रपति भवन में ।" वतन बोता-----" सब तुम्हारा ही तो इन्तजार कर रहे वहां"

"‘वहां मेरा क्या काम ?" बुढिया ने सुनकर कहा…"मेरे पैसे देने हैं, पैसे दे और जा यहां से ।"

"क्यों मां, क्या इस लकीर को भूल गयी तुम ?" अपने सीधे हाथ में चाकू द्वारा वनी लकीर के सूखे ज़ख्म को दिखाता हुआ वतन बौला---"तुम्हारे ही चाकू से तो यह लकीर बनाई थी । तुमने कहा था न कि जिसके हाथ में यहा लकीर नहीं होती, वह राजा नहीं बनता । अगर तुम उस दिन मुझे यह बात न बतातीं दादी मां, तो मुझे क्या पता लगता ? मैं भला अपने हाथ में लकीर क्यों बनाता । यह लकीर न बनाता तो सच दाद्री मां, मैं राजा तो की थोड़े ही ना बन सकताथा।"
" पगला ।" वतन को उसने और जोर से लिपटा लिया…"मैंने तो तुमसे झूठ बोला था ।"

"'मैने तो सच ही समझा था मां !" वतन बोला----"मैं अपने हाथ में यह लकीर न बनाता तो कभी राजा नहीं बनता । मेरा विश्वास है मा कि इस लकीर की वजह से ही राजा बना हूं मैं । क्या तुम मुझे अपनी आंखों से राजगद्दी पर बैठा हुआ न देखोगी ?"
"अच्छा चल, मैं चलती हुं--ज्यादा, बात मत वना ।।" इस तरह…फलवाली बुढ़िया को अपने साथ कार में बैठाकर वतनने कार दौड़ा दी।।

तब --जबकि ब्रेकों की चरमराहट करती हुई कार एक झटके के साथ रुकी सबसे पहले खुली हुई खिड़की से बाहर कूदा अपोलो । घंटियों की आबाज से वातावरण झनझन्नाया ।
अगले हीं पल-बैंड और शहनाई की आवाजों में घंटियों की टनटनाहट विलीन होकर रह गई ।।सहारा देकर वतन ने बुढिया को कार से बाहर निकला । जोरदार स्वागत किया गया ।

बुढिया पर फूलों वर्षा हो रही थी । वे राष्ट्रपति भवन में प्रविष्ट हो गए ।

"दोनो तरफ व्यवस्थित ढंग से चमन के नागरिक खड़े थे । दरवाजे के ठीक सामने--- दूर सिंहासन रखा हुआ था । वतन और फलवाली बूढी मां की जय जयकार से सारा चमन गूंज उठा ।

बैण्ड बन्द हो गए । शहनाइयां खामोश हो गई ।।
'वतन' बुढिया को सिंहासन के करीब ले गया । बोला-"बेठो दादी मां ! इस देश का राजा अपनी मां को सिंहासन पर बैठाकर , राज करेगा ।"

चौंक पडी बुढिया, बोली---"ये क्या कहता है बेटा ? यह गदी तो तेरी है ।"

----------


## anita

" नहीं दादी मां ।" वतन ने कहा'---“गद्दी मां की है ---बेटा तो मां की सेवा करेगा ।"

" नहीं वतन---नहीँ मेरे बेटे !" खुशी के मारे रो पडी़ बुढिया ---" मुझे तो बस सिर्फ मेरेे पैसे दे दे ।।

” पैसे तो दूगा ही मा ।। " वतन बोला---" पहले बैठो तो सही यहां ।।"
खुशी से रोती हुई बुढिया को राजगद्दी पर बैठना ही पड़ा ।

फिर-बिकास एक थाली लाया । थाली में रोली थी, साथ ही चावल और एक हीरे-जड्रित सोने का मुकुट । वतन ने रोली में अंगूठा भिगोया, बोला----", गद्दी पर तुम बैठा करोगी मां ।। दुनिया चाहे यह जाने कि चमन का राजा वतन है, लेकिन हकीकत यही रहेगी कि यह गद्दी तुम्हारी है । तुम वतन की माँ हो, इस देश के राजा ,. की मां…इस देश की मां ।" कहते हुए बुढिया के माथे पर रोली लगा दी उसने ।
झर झर करके बुढिया की आंखों से खुशी के आसू बहते रहे । वतन ने माथे पर रोली पर चावल चिपका दिए ।

फिर ताज हाथ मैं लेकर कहने लगा----" यह मत समझना दादी मां, कि यह मुकुट मैं तुम्हें मुफ्त में, खैरात में या कोई एहसान करने के लिए दे रहा तू । यह तो उन नो सौ आठ सेर फलों की कीमत है जो तुमने मुझे उधार खिलाए हैं ।" इतनी खुशी मिले तो इन्सान पर सहन नहीं होती । खुशी चरम सीमा का प्रतीक होता है फूट-फूटकर रोना । बुढिया रो पडी ।
वतन ने उसके सिर पर ताज रख दिया ।

फ़लबाली बुढिया की जय जयकार से वातावरण गूंज ऊठा ।।

बुढिया की आखों से आसूं झलक रहे थे ।

रोते रोते अचानक वह बोली -"‘वतन, मेरे बच्चे ! देख, मुझ पर यह खुशी सहन नहीं हो रही है । अब देख.....मैं देख रही हू कि तूं मेरे लिए स्वर्ग का दरबाजा खोल रहा है, अरे तू तो बुला रहा है मुझे ......अाई वेटे...मैं आ रही हूं ।"

" दादी मां...दादी मां !” कन्धों से पकडकर वतन उसे झंझोडता हुआ बोला---"क्या होगया तुम्हें होश में आओ ।"

और, वास्तव में फ़लबाली बुढिया अपनी सुधबुधु खो बैठी थी । उसकी आंखें अन्तरिक्ष में जम गई । वहीँ अन्तरिक्ष में निहारती, खोई-सी कह रही थी---"बेटे, तूने मेरे लिए स्वर्ग का दरवाजा खोल दिया----हां जाती हूं ।"

"मां…मां...!" बुढिया को बूरी तरह झंझोड़कर चीखता हुआ रो पडा वतन----"होश में आओ ...क्या कह रही हो तुम ?" 

बुढिया हल्के से चौंकी, वतन के चेहरे को देखा, बोली-----" मैं जा रही हूं वतन ।"

" कहा मां ?” वतन तड़प उठा---" कहां ?"

----------


## anita

"वहीँ, स्वर्ग में...” वतन का चेहरा देखती हुई वह बोली----"तु रोना नहीं...मुझे हाँ जाना है...”

" नहीं.मा, नहीं ।" रो पड़ा वतन----'"जिससे भी प्यार होगा, क्या वह मर जाएगा ? मां नहीं ! मैं तुम्हें मरने नहीं दूंगा ।"

"‘पागल !" बुढिया ने कहा--"'अरे मेरी तो उम्र ही मरने की है । वह तो उधार लेने के लिए जिन्दा थी मैं । उधार ले लिया---- अब मैं चलूं। तुझे कसम है मेरी----- वतन । याद रखना --- मेरी कसम् हैं---- मेरी लाश पर एक भी आंसू न बहे-न ही तेरा न तेरी प्रजा का । देख तेरे राजतिलक का सारा काम ठीक उसी तरह होना चाहिए , जिस तरह होता है ।" "ऐसा मत कहो दादी मां, सा मत कहो ।" तढ़पकर रो पड़ा वतन---"क्या मैं इतना बुरा हूं मां, कि जिससे भी मैं प्यार करूं, उसे ही खा जाऊं ? अपनी मा से प्यार किया था, वहन से प्यार किया था, पिता से प्यार किया था; उन सबको तो बचपन मे ही खा गया मैं । जब उन सबके बाद तुम्हीं से तो प्यार किया है मैंने, तो...तो क्या तुम्हें भी खा जाऊंगा मैं ?"

…“क्या वेवकुफ है रे तू जो मरती हुई मां की नहीं सुनता-अपनी हांके जा रहा है ।" उसी तरह खोई सी बुढिया ने कहा---"सुन...सुन...तू पापी से भी प्यार करेगा तो स्वर्ग में जाएगा...हां...हां भाई-आ रही हूं....अरे दो मिनट अपने बेटे से तो बात कर लूं। वतन...देख...स्वर्ग के देवता मुझे बुला रहे हैं । वेटे, ज्यादा वक्त नहीं है मेरे पासं...ध्यान से सुन…-अगर एक भी आसू बहा, तेरे राजतिलक के किसी भी काम में , मेरे जाने से कोई फर्क अाया तो सच कहती हूं --- -मेरी आत्मा हमेशा भटकती रहेगी।"

और उस बुढिया-के मुंह से निकले ये आखिरी शब्द थे ।

सिंहासन की पुश्त से सिर जा टकराया उसका । वह ठंडी हो गई-निश्चल ।।

अवाक-सा वतन अपने काले चश्मे में से उसे देखता रह गया ।

दरबार में सन्नाटा छा गया----मौत का सन्नाटा ।

"कोई रोएगा नहीं" वतन की इस गर्जना ने पूरे चमन को हिला डाला…'किसी भी आंख से कोई आंसु नहीं निकलेगा । आज वतन तुम्हारा राजा वना है । एक बार फिर आज वतन को की मरी है । जश्न मनाओ-शहनाइयाँ बजाओ ।"

जवाब. में सन्नाटा…वही मौत का ।
"सुना नहीं था तुमने ?" दर्द से भरी वतन की गुर्राहट--"मेरी मां ने अभी क्या कहा था---" बैण्ड बजाओ ।"

और-सब कुछ जैसे वेण्ड और शानाइयों की आवाज में दबकर रह गया ।
सिंगही
वड़ा अजीब जश्न मनाया जा रहा था ।
फ़लवाली बूढी़ मां की लाश को सीधी करके सिंहासन पर रख दिया गया था ।
उसी सिंहासन के बराबर में एक छोटे सिंहासन पर बैठ गया था वतन ।

देखने वाले हर पल उसके होंठों पर मुस्कान देख रहे थे । आखें तो उसकी कोई देख ही नहीं सकता था । हमेशा की तरह उसृकी आंखें काले चश्में के नीचे छुई थी ।

----------


## anita

बैण्ड और शहनाइयां बज रहीं थी, चमन के नागरिक खूशी से नाच रहे थे--वतन का आदेश जो था । परन्तु वतन के आजाद होने का जश्न मनाते हर आदमी की आंखों में आंसू थे ।

मजाल थी किसी का एक भी आंसू आखों की सीमा को तोड़कर गालों तक अाता ।

फिर---वह वक्त अाया---जब राजतिलक, होने वाला था ।

सभी आवाजें थम गई तो वतन ने कहा-"मेरी इच्छा थी कि माथे पर सबसे पहला तिलक दादी मां लगाएं किन्तु... "

"अभी तो हम जिन्दे हैं बेटे ।" सबके साथ वतन भी चौंक पड़ा क्योंकि राजमहल में गूंजने बाली आवाज सिंगहीं के अलावा किसी की नहीं थी ।

हर निगाह दरवाजे की तरफ उठ गई ।

सिंगहीं चला अा रहा था । जो सिंगही को जानते थे, वे तो उसके भयावने चेहरे को देखते ही सहम गए । परन्तु इस दरबार में ज्यादातर लोग ऐसे थे जिन्होंने सिंगही का सिर्फ नाम सुना था, आज ही पहली वार देख रहे थे ।
देखने वालों के जिस्मों में झुरझुरी-सी दौढ़ गई ।
लोगों ने देखा…किसी मुर्दे जैसा चेहरा, चेहरे की हर हडडी उभरी हुई । गडृढों में धंसी छोटी-छोटी किन्तु बेहद चमकीली आखें । दोनों तरफ से होंठों पर झुकी मुंछें । दाढ़ी के ठोढ़ी पर कम बाल थे किन्तु वेहद लम्बे । सिर पर गिनती के ही बाल थे ।

… चेहरे की सम्पूर्ण खाल इस तरह झुलसी हुई थी मानो कि निचोढ़ने के लिए उमेठ हुआ कपडा ।

पतले-बेहद पतले होंठों पर मुस्कान थी ।

"‘गुरु अाप !" सिंगही को देखते ही श्रद्धापूर्वक वतन सिंहासन छोड़कर खड़ा हो गया ।।
-"अभी हम मरे नहीं हैं वतन बेटे ।" सिंगहीं की भयानक , आवाज राजमहल में सरसरा उठी ---" यह दूसरी बात थी कि राजा बनते ही तुम गुरू को भूल गए । "

" तुम उस वक्त तक एक पटृटा लिखवाकर आए हो चचा, जव तक साली ये दुनिया चलेगी ।" इससे पूर्व कि वतन कुछ जवाब दे, विज़य बोल पड़ा---"तुम साले नम्बर एक के बेशर्म 'भला मर कैसे सकते हो ?"

विजय को देखकर हल्के से मुस्कराया सिंगही, बोला---"बेटे तुम सबको मारने के बाद ही मरेंगे हम ।"

"मरने वाले हम भी नहीं हैं चचा ।"

इससे पहले कि सिंगही पुन: विजय के जवाब में कुछ कहता, वतन ने कहा…गुरु आओ, यह सिंहासन खाली , आपके लिए ।"
हल्के से मुस्कराया सिंगही कहने लगा----"उस सिंहासन पर बैठकर मुझें इस बूढी दादी मां की तरह मरना नहीं है ।। चमन का यह सिंहासन राजा के रूप में सिर्फ तुम्हें स्वीकार करता है कोई अन्य राजा बनना चाहेगा तो अंजाम तुम्हारी दादी मां जैसा होगा । हमें तो पता लगा था के अाज हमारा वतन चमन का राजा वनने जा रहा है, सोचा---शायद तुम्हें हमारे आशीर्वाद की जरूरत हो ।"

----------


## anita

इस बीच सिंहासन की सीढियां तय करके वतन सिंगही के करीब अा गया था ।

पूर्ण श्रद्धा के साथ झुककर उसने सिंगहीं के चरण स्पर्श कर लिए । सिंगही ने प्यार से उसक सिर पर हाथ फेरा । उठाकर कलेजे से लगाया, बोला-"खुश रहो वतन ! मेरी तरफ से मुबारक हो कि आज तुम्हारी बचपन से संजोई इच्छा पूरी हुई ।"
'"आपके आशीर्वाद से ही यह संभव हो सका है, गुरु ।" वतन ने कहा----""गुरु अाप नाराज तो नहीं मुझसे ?"

"'क्यो ? किसलिए नाराज होना चाहिये मुझे ?"
“वो..हिचका वतन----"मैंने अापका अडडा नष्ट कर दिया । आपका अभियान बीच में ही असफल हो गया....."

" पगला !” सिंगही कह उठा…"इसमें नाराज़ होने जैसी क्या बात है ? मैं तो पहले ही जानता था कि तुम्हें हिंसा पसन्द नहीं, और अगर तुम्हें मेरे अभियान के बारे में भनक भी लगी तो तुम मेरा विरोध करोगे । इसीलिए तो वह सब कुछ तुमसे छूपाकर किया था । मगर, तुम वहां पहुच गए । जो हुअा वह मेरे लिए कोई नई बात नहीं । हां-इस बात की मुझे अपार खूशी है कि इस बार यह काम तुमने किया-----" मेरे शिष्य ... मेरे शागिर्द ने !”

" गुरू ।" वतन ने विनती-सी की----'' यह हिंसा छोड क्यों नहीं देते ...."

…"'वतन ।" उसकी बात बीच में ही काटकर सिगहीं ने कहा---" तुम अाज भी शागिर्द हो न मेरे ?"
" कैसी बात करते हैं गुरू ! हमेशा रहूगां । "

"हमारी एक वात मानोगे ?"

" अाप कहकर तो देखिए ।" वतन ने कहा---"'हां, किसी निर्दोष की हत्या का अादेश न देना ।"

"जाकर चुपचाप सिंहासन पर बैठ जाओ। सिंगही ने कहा…"इघर-उधर की बातों में समय जाया मत करों सं आज तुम्हारा राजतिलक होना है । हमें तो बुलाया नहीं तुमने, लेकिन हम खुद ही चले अाए । सोचा…शिष्य नालायक हो जाए तो गुरु को उसका अनुकरण करना नहीं चाहिए ।" वतन कुछ नहीं बोला । चुपचाप गर्दन झुकाकर मुड़ा । आहिस्ता-अाहिस्ता चलता हुआ वह सिंहासन के नजदीक पहुंचा, फिर उस पर बैठ गया । इधर विजय सिंगही से कह रहा था---"चचा, हो तुम पूरे बेशर्म ।"

" मेरी नहीं वतन की बात करो विजय बेटे !"
सिंगही ने कहा---"बोलो, गलत तो नहीं कहा था हमने? है ना मेरा बतन----शेर का बच्चा ?"

"अवे जाओ चचा, तुम गधे के बच्चे भी नहीं !"

इधर विजय की बात पर सिंगही ने जैसे कोई ध्यान ही नहीं दिया । वह तो विकास को देख रहा था, बोला…"क्यों विजय बेटे ! आज तुम्हारा यह दुनिया का सबसे खतरनाक लड़का क्यों चुप है ?"

----------


## anita

"‘ये सोचकर दादाजान' कि मुकद्दर भी ऊपर वाले ने क्या चीज बनाईं है !" विकास ने कहा----"वतन जैसे चन्द्रमा पर यह ग्रहण लगाया था कि उसके गुरु अाप हैं । सो लग गया उस पर गुरु, शुक्र मनाओ कि वतन आपकी इज्जत करता है ।”

-"'हा...हा...हा !" अचानक बहुत जोर से हस पड़ा सिंगही ।

ऐसी भयानक हंसी जैसे अचानक कब्र में दबा कोई मुर्दा खनखनाकर हंस पड़ा हो । चमन के नागरिकों के जिस्मों में आंतक की लहर दौड़ गई । रीढ की हडिडयां कांप उठी, फिर सिंगही की सर्द अवाज---" मान गए तुम कि मेरा वतन शेर का बच्चा है ।"

"प्यारे सिंगही ।" एकाएक अलफांसे बोला----"दुख है तुम अपने चेले को भी अपने नापाक ईरादों से सहमत न का सके ।"
"मुझे किसी को अपने ‘इरादों' से सहमत करने की जरूरत नहीं है मिस्टर अलफांसे !" सिगहीँ ने कहा-------"अपने इरादे का मैं अकेला ही काफी हूं । एक दिन मैं अकेला ही इस सारी दुनिया का, जिसमें तुम भी होगे-सम्राट बनकर दिखाऊँगा ।"

" कम से कम उस वक्त तक तो ऐसा हो नहीं सकता, जब तक कि अलफांसे जिन्दा है ।"

"'खैर ।" सिंगही ने वतन की तरफ देखते हुए कहा, जो उसके अादेश के मुताबिक सिंहासन पर जाकर बैठ गया था---"इस वक्त हम किसी से कोई बहस करने नहीं बल्कि अपने वतन` का राजतिलक करने आए है ।"
कहने के साथ ही सिंगही सिंहासन की तरफ बढ गया । सिंहासन के समीप ही एक स्टूल पर रोली और चावल की थाली रखी थी । करीब पहुंच कर सिंगही ने रोली में अंगुल डुबोया । वतन की तरफ देखकर वह मुस्कराया--- पहली बार---हां, देखने बालों के लिए शायद यह पहला ही मोका था जब सिगहीँ के होंठों पर ऐसी प्यारी मुस्कान उभरी थी । आंखों में चमक, खतरनाक नहीं, खुशी की चमक !

उसने टीका वतन के गोरे माथे पर लगाया, साथ ही बोला-"मेरा आशीर्वाद तुम्हारे साथ है बेटे । दुनिया कहती है, मैं भी मानता हू कि सिंगही ने किसी का सगा होकर नहीं रहा । मोका मिलते ही सबसे पहले मैं अपने साथियों को मारता हू। बेशक तुमसे मिलने से पहले सिंगही के पास सिर्फ दिमाग था, दिल नहीं, लेंकिन...लेकिन... तुम मिले तो मैंने जाना कि मेरे सीने में कहीं-न-कहीं दिल भी है । तुमसे मिलने से पहले सोचता था कि लोगों को एक दूसरे से प्यार क्यों हो जाता है ? तुमसे मिला तो जाना-प्यार मुझे भी हो गया है । मेने अपने ईलावा किसी के बारे में कभी यह नहीं सोचा कि वह ऊंचा 'उठे-कुछ बने, किंतु न जाने क्यों, दिल चाहता है कि तुम ऊंचे बनो ! मेरा आशीर्वाद तुम्हरे साथ है । इस छोटे से मुल्क की यह राजगद्दी तुम्हें मुबारक हो ।"

फिर…उसने रोली पर चावल भी चिपका दिए।

एक बार पुन: श्रद्धापूर्वक वतन ने झुककर' सिंगही के पैर छए ।

चरणों से उठाकर सिंगही ने उसे सीने से चिपका लिया ।।

" मेरा बच्चा होकर काम तो तुमने दुश्मनों वाला किया था वतन, गुस्सा , भी अाया था । सोचा था तुम्हें उस गुनाह की सजा दूं जो तुमने किया। मगर न 'जाने क्यों माफ कर दिया तुम्हें ।"


वतन को सिंहासन पर बैठाकर सिंगही नीचे उतर आया । फिर राजतिलक का दौर चला ।

----------


## anita

अलफासे ने किया, विजय ने क्रिया, तो बोला---"याद है बेटे एक महीने के बाद ही राजा बने हो ।"

वतन धीमे से मुस्कराकर रह गया ।
पिचासनाथ के बाद विकास ने किया ।

अपोलो औंर धनुषटंकार के बाद, बागारोफ ने तिलक लगाते हुए कहा…"साले गुलाब की दुम, तुम शायद पहले मुजरिम हो, जो एक ऐसे आजाद देश का राजा बने हो जिसे धीरे-धीरे करके दुनिया के सभी राष्ट्र मान्यता दे रहे हैं ।"

"सब अाप, जैसे बुजुर्गों का आशिर्बाद है चचा !" वतन ने कहा था ।"

तिलक करने के खाद बागारोफ अभी सिंहासन से नीचे उतरा ही था ।

-"उपस्थित्त सज्जनों को प्रणाम !" दरबार में एक ऐसी आबाज गूंजी जैसे आचानक फुल साऊंड पर चलता हुअा रेडियों खराब हो गया हो !


अन्य सब तो चोंकें लेकिन जानकारों के मुंह से निकला--------टुम्बकटू..टुम्बकटू  ..! 
महाबली टुम्बकटू
।

मगर-दरबार में कहीँ नजर नहीं अा रहा था वह । सब इधर उधर देख रहे थे ।।।
अन्य सब तो चोंकें लेकिन जानकारों के मुंह से निकला--------


टुम्बकटू.......टुम्बक  ू..!

महाबली टुम्बकटू ।।।।

मगर-दरबार में कहीँ नजर नहीं अा रहा था वह । सब इधर उधर देख रहे थे ।।।

पुन: वही आवाज गूंजी… " शुतरमुरग की औलादों की तरह इधर उधर क्या देख रहे हो सज्जनों , मैं यहां हूं । "



इस बार आवाज ने सबका ध्यान सिंहासन की तरफ खींच लिया । लोंगों ने देखा ---- सिंहासन के नीचे से किसी सांप की तरह बल खाकर रेंगता हुआ टुम्बकटू बाहर अा रहा था । वह कब बाहर आगया, यह कोई न देख सका । सबने देखा कि दरबार के

----------


## anita

बीचों बीच खडा यह उस गन्ने की तरह लहरा रहा था जो एक लम्बे-चौड़े खेत के बीच अकेला खड़ा किसी तेज तूफान का मुकाबला कर रहा हो ।





…'"अबे-तुम कहां से टपक पड़े मियां कार्टून ?" विजय ने कहा ।



" टपका नहीं प्यारे इकझकिए, बल्कि इस सिंहासन के नीचे अटका पड़ा था ।" टुम्बकटू की घरघराती आवाज----" बुजुर्ग मियां में इतना वज़न है कि निकलना चाहकर भी मैं निकल सका । सिंहासन से नीचे उतरे तो वजन कुछ क़म हुअा---मैं बाहर आ गया ।"

"'क्या बकता है वे चमार चोट्टी के ?" बागारोफ़ दहाड़ा----"अवे साले, हमें क्या हाथी का बाप समझ रखा है ?"

" हाथी का नहीं बुजुर्ग मियां, हथनी का ।"

ओंर-बागारोफ झपट पड़ा उस पर ।



किन्तु टुम्बकटू छलावा !!!!
उसके जिस्म को छू लेना ही एवरेस्ट की चोटी पर चढ़ने के वरावर था ।। वह भला बागारोफ के हाथ कब अाने बाला था ? नतीजा यह कि टुम्बकटू अागे और बागारोफ पीछे ! बागारोफ को उसने न जाने जितने चक्कर लगवा दिए ।



तब जबकि चमन के नागरिकों ने टुम्बकटू की आवाज सुनी थी, तो कांप उठे थे ।




मगर जब उसे देखा तो मुस्करा उठे ! मुस्कराते भी क्यों नहीं ?

----------


## anita

दुनिया का सबसे बडा कार्टून जो उनके सामने था---किसी गन्ने जितना मोटा आदमी ! जिस्म पर एक कोट झूल रहा था ।




ऐसे जैसे किसी हैंगर पर झूल रहा हो । दुनिया का एक भी रंग ऐसा नहीं था जिसे उस में न देखा जा सके । चमन के साधारण नागरिकों के लिए यह एक नमूना ही था ।



दुम्बकटू चन्द्रमानव ! कहता है कि यह चन्द्रमा का सबसे मोटा-ताजा आदमी है, वेहद खतरनाक ! इतना कि जब यह विवाद उठा कि अन्तर्राष्टीय सीक्रेट सर्विस का चीफ कौन बने तो फैसला यह हुआ था कि जो टुम्बकटू की जांध से फिल्म निकाल लेगा वहीँ चीफ बनेगा ।

***** सीक्रेेट सर्विस का चीफ कौन चुना गया । उसे चुनने की क्या प्रक्रिया हईं ? और भी कई सबालों के जबाब के लिए पड़े-
सबसे बड़ा जासूस और चीते का दुश्मन' । ******


हां ऐसा ही खतरनाक था वह गन्ने जैसा व्यक्ति !


किन्तु इस वक्त तो चमन के साधारण नागरिकों को हंसा-हंसाकर लोट-पोट कर रखा था उसने । हंसते भी क्यों नहीं, समय ही ऐसा था । कुछ ही देर बाद बागारोफ की सांस फूल गई ।


एक जगह खड़ा होकर वह किसी हब्शी की तरह सांस लेने लगा ।।



उसके ठीक सामने गन्ने की तरह लहराता टुम्बकटू बड़े अदब से झुका हुआ कह रहा था----"आदाब अर्ज है, बुजुर्ग मियां सच कहता हूं आज अगर तुम मुझें पकड़ नहीं सकैं तो बच्चों की चाची का हवाई जहाज बना दूगा ।"


एक कदम भी भागना अब बागारोफ को जैसे असम्भव नजर जा रहा था ।

----------


## anita

अपनी जगह पर खडा हुआ वह टुम्बकटू को उल्टी सीधी गालियां बकता रहा । उनकी झड़प से दरबार में मौजूद हर आदमी जैसे यह भूल गया कि वतन के पास ही वतन से ऊचे सिंहासन पर एक लाश बैठी है-फलबाली बूढ़ी मां की लाश ।काफी देर बाद अलफांसे ने कहा---"मिस्टर टुम्बकटु यहाँ क्या करने अाए हो तुम ?"




"अबे बाह अन्तर्राष्टीय !" टुम्बकटू ने लहराकर कहा…"साले हमारी-तुम्हारी बिरादरी का एक भाई राजा बना है, ओर तुम कहते हो कि हम यहा क्यों अाए हैं ? अवे शुश होने अाये कि हमारे बिरादरी भाई अब ऐसे राजा बनने लगे हैं जिन्हें दुनिया के राष्ट्र मान्यता दें ।"



"मिस्टर कार्टून ।।" गुर्रा उठा अलफांसे---"वतन मुजरिम नहीं है ।"




"अजी कैसे नहीं है ?"





"मुझे भी शायद बच्चा समझ रखा है ?" कहने के साथ ही अलफासे संतुलित कदमों से उसकी तरफ बढ़ गया…“हम दोनों मुजरिम हैं अगर वतन को बिरादरी भाई कहा तो तुम्हारे इस . गोन्ने जैसे जिस्म को धुटने पर रखकर तोड़ दूंगा ।"



" ठहरो चचा ।।" इससे पहले कि टुम्बकटू कुछ बोलता, सिंहासन पर बैठे वतन ने कहा…"कार्टून चचा ने गलत नहीं कहा है । मुजरिम तो हूं ही मैं ! सच, खुद को मुजरिम मानता के लेकिन साथ ही यह दुआ भी करता हूं कि जहां भी जुल्म हो भगवान वहा मुझ जैसा एक मुजरिम जरूर पैदा कर दे ।"

----------


## anita

अत्तफांसे ठिठका, वतन की तरफ पलटकर बोला -"कैंसी बातें कर रहे हो वतन ! तुम मुजरिम नहीं हो ?"




"आपके मानने और कहने से हकीकत नहीं बदल जाएगी चचा !" वतन ने कहा…"आवश्यक है कि महान सिंगही का चेला मुजरिम ही हो । बेशक अपने वतन को मैंने मुजरिमाना ढंग से ही आजाद क्रिया है । दुनिया की नजरों मैं मुजरिम हूं और सच--मुजरिम ही रहना चाहता हूं ।। हा, तो मिस्टर टुम्बकटू क्या चाहते आप, किस ,इरादे से यहा अाए हैं ?"



"एक ऐसे बिरादरी-भाई को मुबारकबाद देने जो जब एक आजाद मुल्क का राजा है ।" सिंहासन की तरफ़ बढते हुए टुम्बकटू ने कहा--" हम भी तुम्हारे राजतिलक में भाग लेने अाए हैं ।"


सिंहासन की सीढ़ियों पर चढ़कर वह वतन के करीब पहुंचा । लहराकर उसने अपना अंगूठा थाली में रखी रोली की तरफ बढाया ही था कि… अचानक, सब चौंक पड़े ।।
प्रिंसेज जैकसन



ज्यादातर की तो चीखे निकल गयी । देखने वालों ने देखा--- एक लाल किरण टुम्बकटू के गन्ने जैसे जिस्म के चारों तरफ लिपट गई । टुम्बकटू के मुह से कोई आवाज भी नहीं निकल सकी कि उसका जिस्म हबा में उड़ता चला गया ।




" तुमसे पहले वतन का राजतिलक मैं करूगी मिस्टर कार्टून ।" हर व्यक्ति को ऐसा लगा जैसे उसके कानों में शहद' उंडेला जा रहा हो ।




" हाय मेरी स्वप्नसुन्दरी ।" टुम्बकटू का दिल यह नारा लगाने के लिए मचल उठा । परन्तु क्या करता ? मजबूर था बेचारा । किरण में कैद वह दरबार की गुम्दनुमा छत के करीब हवा में लटक रहा था । इस वक्त कुछ बोलना या अपने जिस्म के किसी अंग को हिलाना उसके बश में नहीं था ।

----------


## anita

"हाए मम्मी, कहां हो तुम नारा विजय ने लगाया---" दर्शनअभिलाशियों को दर्शन तो दो ।"





" जरूर ।।" इस खनखनाती आवाज के साथ ही एक तेज़ झनाका हुआ । "


प्रिंसेज जैकसन की विशेषता न जानने वाले लोग दहल उठे । दरबार के एक कोने में अाग का शोला लपलपाया । चक्कर खाकर अाग का शोला हवा में गायब, दरबार में हर इन्सान की निगाह उधर ही जमी हुई थी । फिर देखने बालों ने देखा, तो देखते ही रह गए ।। विश्व की सर्वाधिक सुन्दऱी उनके सामने थी…प्रिंसेज जैकसन ! सोन्दर्यं को भी सजा वाली सुन्दरता । दूध जैसा गोरा रंग, ऐसा कंठ कि शराब का एक घूंट भरे तो गले के बाहर से ही अंदर की शराब चमके ! गोरे मस्तक पर झिलमिलाती एक काली बिंदिया । मस्तक पर मुकुट ।



लोग उसे ही रह गए---अपलक !



पलक मारना ही जैसे मूल गए थे ।



प्यारी-प्यारी चमकीली आखें सिंगही पर जमी, गुलाबी अधरों मैं कम्पन हुआ…"महामहिम को मेरा प्रणाम ।"



सिंगही ने गर्दन अकड़ाकर सिर झुकाया ।

----------


## anita

अलफांसे की तरफ देखती हुई जैकसन बोली---" क्या मिस्टर अलफासे को मेरे आगमन की खुशी नहीं हुई ?"



‘"अंक्रल को खुशी क्यों नहीं होगी आण्टी ?"' अलफांसे से पहले विकास बोल पड़ा---" तुम आण्टी हो मेरी और ये अंकल, अब अाप खुद ही समझ सकती हैं कि आपका और इनका क्या रिश्ता है । इस रिश्ते में अगर किसी को किसी का इन्तजार भी हो तो सबके सामने नहीं कहा जाता ।"बड़े ही आकर्षक ढ़ंग से मुस्कराई जैकसन, बोली ----" हम तो तैयार हैं तुम्हारे अंकल के साथ । इन्हें तैयार करो । "




" मुबारक हो लूमड़ भाई ।" विजय ने नारा लगाया ---" यानी कि भाई से तुम हमारे बाप वनने जा रहे हो ।"



अलफांसे मुस्करा कर रह गया ।।



" अपने हाथों से टीका वतन के मस्तक पर टीका लगाओ प्रिंसेज जैकसन ।" सिंगही ने कहा ---" मेरा बच्चा आज राजा बना है ।"



" जरूर महामहिम , इसीलिए तो यहां आने का कष्ट किया है ।"



कहने के साथ ही प्रिंसेज जैकसन सिंहासन की तरफ बड़ी ।



कुछ लोग प्रिंसेज जैकसन के सौंदर्य को आश्चर्य के साथ देख रहे थे ।

----------


## anita

कुछ लोग हबा में लटके हुए टुम्बकटू को देखकर हंस रहे थे ।



वतन के करीब पहुंच कर प्रिंसेज जैकसन ने उसके मस्तक पर तिलक किया ।।



वतन ने झुक कर चरण स्पर्श किये ।



विजय ने कहा -"मम्मी । कार्टुन को तो उतारो । "



" जरूर ।" प्रिंसेज जैकसन ने कहा और एक झटके के साथ लाल किरण मुकुट मे समा गई ।



टुम्बकटू कलाबाजियां खाता हुआ फर्श पर पहुंचा ।


उसने भी मस्तक पर तिलक किया ।


इसके बाद -- चमन के हर नागरिक ने बतन को टिका किया ।।


राजतिलक के कार्यक्रम के बाद सिंगही, प्रिंसेज जैकसन , टुम्बकटू जिस तरह आये थे , उसी तरह चले गये ।।


यह कार्यक्रम रात के दो बजे समाप्त हुआ ।।

----------


## anita

तीन बजे शुरू हुई बूढ़ी मां की शवयात्रा ।।


फिर सुबह के छः बजे थे जब दादी मां के जिस्म का दाह संस्कार किया गया ।।



तब वतन ने धोषणा की ---" आज शाम चार बजे हमारा राष्ट्र , राष्ट्र के दुश्मन को सजा देगा जिसने हमें बीस साल गुलाम बना के रखा । हम सब पर तरह तरह के जुल्म किये । मेरी अपील है आप सब राष्ट्रपति भवन पर शाम को एकत्रित हों । वह दुश्मन कौन है आप सब समझ गये होंगें - मैग्लीन । शाम चार बजे उससे उन जुल्मों का हिसाब लेंगें जो उसने हम पर किये ।
और इस वक्त दौपहर का एक बजा था ! राष्ट्रपति भवन के एक विशेष कक्ष में वतन, विकास, विजय, अलंफासे, पिशाचनाथ, बागारोफ, धनुषटकार और अपोलो मौजूद थे ।


विकास से मुखातिब होकर वतन ने पूछा था…"वया तुम बता सकते हो कि मैग्लीन को क्या सजा देनी चाहिए ।"



"प्यारे बटन !" विकास के कुछ जवाब देने से पहले ही विजय बोल पड़ा था…"इससे तरीका मत पूछो । ये तरीका तो बताएगा मार्के का, लेकिन पसन्द नहीं अाएगा ।"



"'क्यों भला ?" गम्भील स्वर में वतन ने पूछा…"तरीका अगर अच्छा होंगा तो मुझे पसन्द क्यों नहीं अाएगा ?"




"वटन वारे !" अपनी ही टुन्न में विजय ने कहा-----"' मामला यह है कि तुम दोनों हो बिल्कुल न्यारे, नहीं समझे न -खैर, हम समझाते हैं । बात यह है कि ये साला दिलजला पूरा हिंसावादी है । दुश्मन को चीर-फाढ़कर उसकी खाल में मिर्च भरने के अलावा यह कुछ नहीं जानता और एक तुम हो-बिलकुल इसके विपरीत यानी अहिंसावादी, हिसा से बेहद नफरत करने वाले, फिर भला इसका तरीका तुम्हरे दिमाग में कैसे फिट होगा ?"

----------


## anita

-"चचा ।" वतन ने बिल्कुल शान्त और गम्भीर स्वर में जवाब दिया----" इतना तो इाप समझ ही गए हैं कि उन अहिंसा के पुजारियों में से नहीं हूं कि जिनके गाल पर अगर कोई एक थप्पड मारे तो दूसरा और तीसरा...चौथा अागे का दें । अहिंसा को सिर्फ इतना मृहत्व देता हूं कि एक गाल पर थप्पड़ खाकर दूसरा अागे कर दूगा लेकिन अगर तीसरी बार कोई वार करे तो महान सिंगहीँ के चरणों की कसम हाथ तोड़ डालूंगा उसके । आज के जुग में बह अहिंसा, जिस पर महात्मा गांधी चले थे, बुजदिली है । सीधा सा सिद्धान्त है कि जब तक अहिंसा से काम चले,चलाओ, लेकिन जब अहिंसा बुजदिली का रूप धारण करने लगे तो ईट का जवाब पत्थर से दो ।"



"कहने का मतलब यह हुआ वतन प्यारे कि तुम आधे अहिंसावादी हो ।" विजय वे कहा---"‘मगर प्यारे, बात कुछ जमी नहीं----या तो गान्धी ही बन जाओ या सुभाष---भगतसिंह ही । ये फिफ्टी-फिफ्टी बनने से वंया लाभ ?'"'




"चचा !" वतन का पुन: गम्भीर स्वर----"' साफ शब्दों में मेरे सिद्धान्त को तुम यूं समझ सकते हो कि पहले घी को सीधी उंगली से निकालने की कोशिश करो । न निकले तो-फौरन उंगली को टेढ़ी कर लो ।"




"कहने का मतलब यह कि मैग्लीन को तुम हिंसात्मक सजा भी देने के लिए तैयार हो?"



" मैग्लीन को सजा देने की एक तरकीब है मेरे पास ।" विकास ने कहा ।



" क्या ?"



जबाव में विकास ने उस सोफे के नीचे' से, जिस पर वह बैठा था, एक मुगदर निकाला । यह देखकर सब दंग रह गए कि यह मुगदर हडिडयों का वना हुआ था, "यह मुगदर तुम्हारी मां और वहन की हडिडयों का वना है, वतन ! आज सारे दिन की मेहनत के वाद मैं इसे वना पाया हूं । तुम्हारी माँ और वहन की हडिडयों के टुकडों को मैंने फेबीकॉल से जोड़ा है । मेरे दिमाग ने कहा है कि मैग्लीन एकमात्र सजा यह मुगदर ।"

----------


## anita

हडिडयों के उस मुगदर को देख-कर वतन के मस्तक पर एक बल पड़ गया।



एक क्षण वह ठिठका और बिकास को देखता रहा, फिर भर्राया स्वर…‘बिकास तुमने मेरे दिल की बात कहीं है ।"



" अबे , मुगदर तो सजा है लेकिन इसका उपयोग कैसे होगा ?"




जवाब में विकास सबको बताने लगा कि इस मुगदर के जरिये मैग्लीन को किस किस्म की सजा दी जाएगी । सभी ने सुना और सहमत हो गये ।



ठीक चार बजे-विकास-विजय और अलफासे के घेरे में कैद अाया मैग्लीन ! उसे मैदान में लाया गया । वतन से हाथ जोडकर उसने माफी मागीं तो वतन ने जवाब दिया था’--"मुजरिम तो तुम चमन के नागरिकों के हो । माफ करने का अघिकार मुझे कहां ? " 

चीख-चीखकर मैग्लीन ने चमन के नागरिकों से माफी चाही ।
किन्तु हर आंख में मैग्लीन के लिए नफरत थी । उसे किसी ने माफ नहीं किया । मैदान के ठीक बीच में उसे ले जाकर हाथियों के साथ बांध दिया गया । लम्बी रस्सी के बीच का कुछ भाग उसके बदन पर लिपटा हुआ था । एक सिरा मेैग्लीन के दाईं तरफ खडे ह्रथी में जिस्म में ’बंधा था तो दूसरा बाई तरफ खडे हाथी के जिस्म में ।।



पहले वतन ने जनता को खामोश होने का संकेत दिया ।

----------


## anita

खामोशी के बीच उसकी आवाज गूंज उठी…"मेरे प्यारे देशवासियों ! यह मुजरिम जो इस वक्त हाथियों के बीच बंधा खड़ा है, मुझ अकेले या चमन के क्रिसी एक नागरिक का मुजरिम नहीं, बल्कि हम सबका मुजरिम है । हमारे देश को गुलाम बनाकर इसने हम सब पर जुल्म किये हैं । अत: हम सभी इसे सजा देने के बराबर हकदार हैं । इसे सजा देने के लिए मेरे दोस्त विकास ने यह हथियार बनाया है ।"



वतन हडिडयों के उस मुगदर को हवा में उठाकर सबको दिखाता हुआ बोला----"मेरी मां और वहन की अन्तिम निशानी यानी उनकी हडिडयों से वना है । इस कुत्ते की इससे ज्यादा बढकर क्या सजा हो सकती है कि यह मुगदर चमन के
हर निवासियों के हाथ में जाए और सभी एक-एक मुगदर इस हरामजादे 'के जिस्म पर मारे ।"


"नहीँ ।" चीख़कर रो पडा मैग्लीन ।


चारों तरफ से हंसी का एक फव्वारा छूट गया । वतन कह रहा था---"हर नागरिक को इस जुल्मी पर इस का सिर्फ एक बार करने का हक प्राप्त है । यह आपकी ताकत पर निर्भर है कि एक बार अाप कितना शक्तिशाली कर सकते हैं । सबसे पहला वार मैं स्वयं करूगा ।"



और…वतन मैग्लीन के नजदीक पहुचा ।



"वतन ! मुझे माफ कर दो बेटे... माफ कर दो बेटे ।" वतन के मस्तक पर वल पड गया, गुर्रायाृ-"मेरे पिता अगर वे गुनाह करते जो तूने किए है, तो इस मुगदर की कसम, उसे भी भयानक सजा देता मैं ।।" कहने के साथ ही बिजली की-सी गति से वतन का' हाथ चला और उसकी मां और बहन की हडिडयों से वनी मुगदर भड़ाक से मैग्लीन के चेहरे पर टकरायी ।


मैग्लीन उस जिन्दे पक्षी की तरह चीख पड़ा जो पर कटते ही अाग में जा गिरा हो ।



उसके चेहरे के विभिन्न भागों से खून के फव्वारे छूट पड़े ।। वतन ने मैग्लीन के चीखते हुए खून से लथपथ चेहरे को देखा , फिर घृना से थूक दिया उस पर बोला ---" एक आदमी सिर्फ एक मुगदर मारेगा तुझे , गिन सके तो गिनना । मुगदरों की गिनती से तुझे पता लगेगा कि तूने कितने आदमियों पर जुल्म किए हैं ।।"

----------


## anita

कहने के बाद मुगदर वहीं जमीन पर रख दिया ।।


भीड़ से एक आदमी आता , मुगदर उठाता और अपनी पूरी शक्ति से मैग्लीन पर बार करता ।


बच्चे भी आये, महिलाऐं भी आयीं ।।


एक ऐसी मां आई जिसके बेटे को मैग्लीन ने मारा था ।। मुगदर की एक चोट अपने बेटे के हत्यारे पर करके जैसे मां की आत्मा को शान्ति ना मिली हो। जोश में चीखती हुई वह पागलों की तरह मैग्लीन के जिस्म पर मुगदर बरसाती ही चली गई ।



आगे बढ़कर विकास उसे रोक ना लेता तो शायद वह अकेली ही मैग्लीन को मार डालती ।।


एक विधवा आई तो उसने जैसे प्रण कर लिया अपने सुहाग के हत्यारे को वह मार ही दम लेगी । विकास ने उसे भी रोका ।


इस तरह मैग्लीन चीखता रहा , लेकिन किसी के दिल में उसके लिए रहम नहीं था ।। पिटता पिटता लहू लहान हो गया ।



कहां तक सहता मैग्लीन ? मार खाता खाता बेहोश होता तो पिशाचनाथ उसे लखलखा सुंघा कर होश में ले आता ।।।


पुनः वही क्रम !


अभी तो एक हजार नागरिक भी अपना अधिकार पूरा नहीं कर पाये थे कि मैग्लीन मर गया ।।



उसके मरने के बाद भी चमन के नागरिकों को उस पर रहम ना अाया । बहुत से लोगों के दिलों में तो प्रतिशोध की एेसी आग भड़क रही थी कि मुगदर के वार मैग्लीन की लाश पर भी वार करने से बाज ना आए ।।

----------


## anita

फिर वतन के कहने पर सब लोग रूके ।।


सब ने वतन से मांग की थी मैग्लीन की लाश को यहां से उठाया ना जाये बल्कि यही सड़ने दिया जाये ।


हालांकि वतन चाहता नहीं था किन्तु यह मांग उसे माननी ही पड़ी ।


अौर फिर शाम को चमन के एयरपोर्ट से दो विशेष विमान उड़ान भर लिये । एक रूस के लिये तो दूसरा भारत के लिये ।।


आजादी के सिर्फ छः माह पश्चात ----


चमन ने पूरे विश्व को चौंका दिया ।


विश्व में प्रकाशित वतन के स्टेटमेंट ने एक बार तो बुरी तरह सारी दुनियां को चौंका दिया ।


अमेरिका रूस , ब्रिटेन , चीन और भारत जैसे महान राष्ट्रों को तो जैसे यकीन ही नहीं आता ।


इतने अल्प समय नें-इतनी जबरदस्त प्रगति ।


निश्चय ही संसार को अस्वाभाविक-सी लगी थी ।


यूं तो समूचा विश्व देख रहा था कि आजादी मिलते ही वतन के नेतृत्व में चमन ने तीव्र वेग से प्रगति के मार्ग पर अग्रसर होना शुरू कर दिया था । इस छोटे से राष्ट्र ने बड़ी तेजी से प्रगति की थी ।

----------


## anita

मगर ये स्टेटमेंट--वतन के स्टेटमेंट ने पूरे विश्व में एक हलचल-सी मचा दी थी ।


विश्व के लगभग सभी प्रमुख समाचारपत्रों का मुख्य शीर्षक था ।





विश्व के लगभग सभी प्रमुख समाचारपत्रों का मुख्य शीर्षक था ।



" विज्ञान की दुनिया में एक नया चमत्कार !"



चमन के राजा मिस्टर वतन ने एक ऐसे अजीबो गरीब यंत्र का आविष्कार किया है जिससे ब्रह्मांड में बिखरी आवाजों को समेटा जा सके ।"
वतन का स्टेटमेंट यों था ।



'कहते हैं कि इन्सान मर जाता है लेकिन इन्सान की आत्मा कभी नहीं मरती । आत्मा अज़र अमर है । आज का युग वैज्ञानिक युग कहलाता है ।

कहते हैं कि दुनिया ने किसी भी युग, में उतनी तरवकी नहीं ली जितनी कि इस युग में की है किन्तु मैं इस विचार-से सहमत नहीं, बल्कि मेरी धारणा तो यह है कि आधुनिक वैज्ञानिक युग में मौजूद विज्ञान का हर प्राचीन विज्ञान की नकल है, और अभी उस विज्ञान से हम वहुत पीछे हैं । हमने परमाणु और न्यूट्रॉन बम तो वना लिए किन्तु क्या वैसा ऐसा हथियार वना सके जैसे भारत के महान ग्रंथ 'महाभारत' में बभ्रुवाहन के पास था ? कदाचित कुछ लोगों को पता न होगा कि . किस हथियार की बात कर हूं ?

----------


## anita

बभ्रुवाहन महाभारत काल का एक योद्धा था । वह अपने घर से कोरबों की तरफ से युद्ध करने निकला था ।


श्रीकृष्ण जानते थे कि अगर वह युद्धस्थल में पहुंच गया तो निश्चय ही पाण्डवों की पराजय होगी ।



तभी तो रास्ते में श्रीकृष्ण ने उसे रोककर पूछा…तुम कहाँ जाते हो ?"



…‘"महाभारत के युद्ध में हिस्सा लेने ।'" बभ्रुवाहन ने जवाब दिया ।


किसकी तरफ से युद्ध करोगे ?' ' .


…"हारने बालों की तरफ से !"


नीति-निपुण बासुरी का जादूगर मुस्कराया, बोला---" उस युद्ध मे भला तुम्हारी क्या बिसात है ? वहा कर्ण, दुर्योधन, अर्जुन और भीष्म पितामह जैसे जोद्धा है । उन योद्धाओं के समक्ष भला तुम क्या कर सकोगे? "


'जो भी हो ।' उसने कहा…'मेरी मां ने मुझे इस आज्ञा के साथ भेजा है के मैं हारने वालों की तरफ से युद्ध करू ।



माखनचोर तो सारी वास्तविकता जानते थे । दुनिया के सबसे बड़े राजनीतिज्ञ ने उसे अपने शब्दजाल में फंसाया-वड़े बेवकूफ हो तुम । मां ने कहा और तुन युद्ध के लिए निकल पडे । हम तो देख हैं है कि तुम्हारे तरकश में तीर भी सिर्फ तीन ही हैं ।
युद्ध क्षेत्र मे पहुचने कुछ ही देर बाद तुम्हारे ये तीनों तीर खत्म हो जाएंगे, फिर क्या करोगे ?



गर्व से मुस्कराया बभ्रुवाहन, बोला…'मेरे पास तीन तीर है महाराज ! मुझे मालूम है कि मुझे दूसरा तीर प्रयोग करने की भी जरूरत नहीं पडे़गी । मैं एक ही तीर से सारे दुश्मनों का संहार कर दूंगा ।'

----------


## anita

चतुर कृष्ण ने आश्चर्य प्रकट किया…"कैसी बेवकूफी की बात कर रहे हो ? भला यह कैसा तीर है जो संबक्रो एकसाथ मार देगा ?'


'मेरे तीर में ऐसी ही विशेषता है महाराज !' उसने कहा --- और यह सुनकर चौंकेंगे के सबको मारने के बाद भी मेरा तीर नष्ट नहीं-होगा बल्कि सुरक्षित वापस मेरे तरकश में आ जाएगा ।'


-"शायद कोई बेवकूफ ही तुम्हारी इस बात पर यकीन कर सकता है ।'



मुस्कराकर बभ्रुवाहन ने कहा-'युद्ध क्षेत्र में आप स्वयं देख लीजिएगा ।'



तुमने बात कुछ ऐसी कही है कि हम उस पर यकीन नहीं कर सकते ।' कन्हैया ने कहा…"और न ही युद्ध होने तक प्रतीक्षा कर सकते हैं ।‘




" गर्व में फंसे बभ्रुवाहन ने कहा-'तौ फिर आपको मेरी बात की सच्चाई का यकीन कैसे हो ?'



मन-हीँ-मन मुस्कराए मनमोहन । नीति-निपुण ने समीप के ही एक इमली के पेड़ की ओर संकेत करके कहा 'इस पेड़ को देखो, अगर तुम्हारे धनुष से छोड़ा गया एक ही तीर इस वृक्ष के सारे पतों को बेंधकर तरकश में वापस आ जाए तो मुझे तुम्हारी बात का यकीन हो जाएगा ।'



अपनी प्रतिभा दिखाने के लिए आतुर बभ्रुवाहन ने सहर्ष माखनचोर की यह वात मान ती । उसने तीर छोड़ा ।

----------


## anita

कृष्ण तो जानते ही है कि क्या होना है । उधर बभ्रुवाहन का तीर दरख्त के एकएक पते को बेंधने लगा और इधर माखनचोर ने उस दरख्त का एक पत्ता बभ्रुवाहन की दृष्टि बचाकर अपने पैर के नीचे दवा लिया ।।


अपनी इस नीति पर सांवरा मुस्करा रहा था ।


परन्तु-अन्त में सभी पतों को वेंधकऱ तीर जब श्रीकृष्ण के पैर पर लपका तो जल्दी से श्रीकृष्ण ने पैर हटा लिया, एक क्षण के लिये भी विलम्ब हो जाता तो तीर महाराज कृष्ण के पैर को जख्मी तो कर ही देता । उस अन्तिम पते को भी बेंधने के बाद तीर सीधा तरकश में पहुच गया । उसके बाद क्या हुआ ? श्रीकृष्ण ने वध्रुवाहन को युद्ध में भाग लेने से कैसे रोका ? 
यह तो महाभारत का कथानक है, और उसे यहाँ कहने की मैं कोई जरुरत महसूस नहीँ करता ।



मैं सिर्फ यह कहना चाहता हूं कि आज के बैज्ञानियों ने क्या कोई रिवॉल्वर ऐसी बना ली है, एक ही गोली से सारे दुश्मनों को माररकर वापस पुन: अपनी पूर्णशक्ति' जितनी क्षमता कें साथ रिवॉल्वर में अा जाए ? 



क्या है आघनिक युग में ऐसा हथियार ? नहीं ।



तो फिर हम कैसे कह सकते है कि आज का बिज्ञान सबसे ऊंचा है ? उपयुक्त किस्म के अनेक उदाहरण देकर मैं यह सिद्ध कर सकता हू प्राचीन युग विज्ञान के मामले में आधुनिक युग से पीछे नहीं बल्कि कुछ आगे ही था ।



वह सभ्यता समाप्त हो गई । उस युग में क्या था, क्या नहीं--' हम पूर्णतया नहीं जानते है ।




हां , भारत के चार महान ग्रन्थ हैं----चार वेद'-उन चारों ही वेदों में अलग-अलग-चार क्षेत्रों का गहरा ज्ञान है, सब जानते हैं क्रि ऋग्वेद में विज्ञान से सम्बन्धित ज्ञान थे । उस महान भारतीय ग्रन्थ के एक-एक दोहे में एक-एक फार्मुला था । भारत का पिछला इतिहास खून से लिखा गया है । पूरा अनगिनत लड़ाइर्यों से भरा पडा है । उन्हीं लड़ाइर्यो के चक्रवात में भारत की न जाने जितनी विशेष चीजें गुम होकर रह गई । चारों वेद भी गुम हो गए ।

----------


## anita

कुछ पता न लग सका कि कौन कौन-सी लडाई में उन वेदों की प्रतिलिपियां किसके हाथ लगी ।



सम्भावना यह प्रकट करते हैं कि कोई भी उन वेदों की मूल प्रतिलिपि न'कब्जा सका । वे महान ग्रन्थ पृष्ठों में बदल गए । कोई पृष्ठ किसी के हाथ लगा और कोई पृष्ठ किसी के । अत: उन महान ग्रन्धों में जो ज्ञान था, वह पूर्णतया किसी को भी प्राप्त न हो सका । उस लूटखसोट से संस्कृति का जो ज़र्रा--ज़र्रा जिसके हाथ लगा, वह ले उड़ा ।



ऋग्वेद का भी यही हाल हुआ ।



उसके भी विभिन्न पुर्जे लोगों के हाथ लगे ।



और आज-मेरा बिश्वास है कि आधुनिक युग में जितने भी चमत्कृत करने वाले आविष्कार है, उसमें ज्यादातर का आइडिया उसी ऋग्वेद में से लिया गया है । मेरे विचार से कहीं किसी ने कोई नई बात नहीं निकाली है, आधुनिक युग का समूचा विज्ञान ऋग्वेद की देन है ।


मेरा यह आविष्कार' जो मैंने क्रिया है-यह भी ऋग्वेद की देन है ।



अब सुनिये कि मैंने यह आविष्कार कैसे किया ? 


मुझे अपने माता-पिता और बहन से बहुत प्यार था । फलवाली बूढी दादी मां से भी असीम प्यार करता था । न जाने क्यों मेरा दिल चाहता था कि मैं अपने माता-पिता की आवाज पुन: सुनूं

----------


## anita

बचपन में मेरी बहन से जो बातें हुंई थीं…उन्हें सुनू ?



लेकिन...सवाल यह था कि कैसे ?



कैसे मैं उनकी बातें सुन सकता हूं ?


आवश्यकता आविष्कार की जननी है ।

मुझे याद अाया--ऋग्वेद में लिखा है कि आवाज कभी नहीं मरती । आवाज आत्मा की तरह अजर अमर है । हम जो कुछ बोलते हैं, आज तक जितने भी इन्सानों ने जो कुछ बोला है, वह " ब्रह्मंड में सुरक्षित है । ऋग्वेद में लिखी इस जानकारी से भी कहीं
ज्यादा मेरा अपना विचार था कि व्रह्मांड में न सिर्फ यह सुरक्षित है जो इन्तान ने बोलता है बल्कि इससे भी ज्यादा यह भी सुरक्षित है जो कभी किसी ने सिर्फ सोचा है, बोला नहीं है । ऋग्वेद ईंसी जानकारी और माता-पिता की आबाज सुनने की आवश्यकता ने मुझे यह प्रेरणा दी कि क्यों न मैं किसी यन्त्र का आविष्कार करूं जिससे ब्रह्माण्ड में बिखरी अपने माता-पिता, बहन और फलबाली दादी मां की आबाज समेट सकू। मैं किसी ऐसे यन्त्र का आविष्कार करने में व्यस्त हो गया ।

इस यन्त्र को बनाने का विचार मेरे दिमाग में चमन की सत्ता संभालने के दो महीने बाद अाया था, अत: चार महीने में मैंने अपनी लगन, परिश्रम और प्रतिभा से वह यन्त्र बनाने में सफलत अर्जित कर ली है ।




आज़ अपने-वनाए इस यन्त्र के माध्यम से मैं खोई हुई आवाजें स्पष्ट सुनता हू!


बस, जब इस यन्त्र में एक और विशेषता यह भी भरनी है यह ब्रह्माण्ड से आवाजों के अलावा उन विचारों को भी समेट ले जो अभी मेरे माता-पिता ने सोचे थे । उम्मीद है, सारी दुनिया क्रो मेरा यह आविष्कार पसन्द आया होगा ।

----------


## anita

हर समाचार-पत्र में इसी अाशय का समाचार था ।



अलग-अलग अखबारों ने अपनी अलग-अलग शेली-में यह खबर दी थी ।


इस खबर ने'सारी दुनिया में जैसे एक हलचल सी मचा दी ।


चीन, अमेरिका, रूस, ब्रिटेन, भारत, पाकिस्तान इत्यादि दुनिया के सभी राष्ट्र चोंक पड़े ।


खुद को बहुत धुरन्धर वैज्ञानिक समझने वालों की तो खोपड़ी ही झन्ना गई। सोचने लगे…यह महान आविष्कार हमारे पास क्यों नहीं है । जिस दिन यह समाचार अखबार में प्रकाशित हुआ था, उस दिन विकास को झंझोड़कर धनुषटंकार ने ज़गाया था ।



धनुषटकार के जगाने पर विकास चौंका ।


यह पहला ही मौका था कि जब धनुषटंकार ने उसे सोते से जगाया था । अभी उसने आंखें खोली ही थी, कि उसकी नजर अपनी आंखों के सामने पडे हुए एक अखबार पर पडी, नीद से भरी मिचमिचाती आंखों से उसने वे शब्द पढे जो-अखवार में उसे सबसे ज्यादा मोटे चमके थे । लिखा था…


------चमन के राजा वतन का आबाजों पर कब्जा ।


चौंक कर उठ बैठा विकास !


'जल्दी-जल्दी यह सारी खबर पढ़ गया, पड़ने के बाद उसने' धनुषटंकार की तरफ देखा । बेड के समीप ही एक 'कुर्सी पर बैठा धनुषटंकार बड़े आराम से सिगरेट के सुटॄटे लगा रहा था ।

----------


## anita

विकास को अपनी ओर देखकर वह मुस्कुराया, मुस्कराने के प्रयास में बन्दर के मुंह की अजीब-सी आकृति बन गई ।


खुशी की एक किलकारी के साथ विकास को उसने आंख भी मारी और हाथ बढा दिया । विकास ने गर्मजोशी के साथ हाथ मिलाया । वह उसकी खुशी का अनुमान लगा सकता था कि अखबार में अपने भाई वतन की इस सफलता के विषय में पढकर मोण्टी को कितनी खुशी हुई होगी ।।

…तभी तो हाथ मिलाते हुए विकास ने उससे कहा---"बधाइं हो मोण्टो ?"


और खुशी में उछलकर धनुषटंकार विकास की गर्दन पर लटक गया और उसके चेहरे पर बेशुमार चुम्बन लेने लगा ।




विकास सोचने लगा-कैसा मजबूर है मोण्टो । जुबान से अपनी खुशी भी जाहिर नहीं कर सकता। न जाने कब तक वह विकास का चेहरा चूमता रहा, अगर उसी वक्त फोन की घण्टी न बज गई होती, वह विकास से अलग हुआ , विकास ने रिसीवर उठाया और बोला---" यस ,मैं विकास बोल ' रहा हूं ।"


" रोका किसने है---बोलते रहो ।" दूसरी तरफ से आवाज आई ।



" कौन, गुरु ?" बिकास ने कहा-"गुरु आपने आज का अखवार पढ़ा हैं" -



"पढा नहीं प्यारे, बल्कि यूं कहो कि चाट लिया है ।" विजय ने कहा ---" जिस लिये तुम पूछ रहे हो, वह खबर भी हमने पढ ली है ।"

-'"तो फिर बधाई हो गुरु !" विकास ने कहा"--"वाकई मानना पडेगा कि वतन दुनिया का सबसे बहा वैज्ञानिक है । उसका पहला आविष्कार यानी समुद्र के पानी से असली गोल्ड जैसा ही नकली गोल्ड बनाना तो तारीफ के लायक था ही, लेकिन यह,यह ब्रह्माण्ड में बिखरी आवाज को. समेटना-वास्तव में गुरु, वतन इस युग में सबसे महान वैज्ञानिक है ।"

----------


## anita

"और इस दूनिया का सबसे बड़ा मूर्ख भी वही, प्यारे दिलजले?" विजय कहा ।




-"क्या मतलब नं गुरु ?" विकास चौंका ।




…"कई बार कहा प्यारे दिलजले कि जब तक मूंग की दाल में भीमसेनी काजल डालकर खाना शुरु नहीं करोगे तब तक हमारी बातों का मतलब तुम्हारी समझ में ना अायेगा । फिर भी अगर मतलब समझना चाहो तो हमारे दौलतखाने पर अा जाओ ।" इतना कहने के साथ ही दूसरी तरफ से विजय ने सम्बन्ध विच्छेद कर दिया ।

"क्या बात है गुरू, आप कुछ सुस्त से क्यों हैं ?" विकास के रिसीवर क्रेडिल पर रखते ही धनुषटंकार ने लिखा हुआ एक कागज का टुकडा उसकी आंखों के सामने का दिया ।



………"गुरु का कहना है मोण्टो प्यारे कि इस दुनिया में वतन से ज्यादा बढकर मुर्ख कोई नहीं ।" विकास ने कहा ।


धनुषटंकार चीखकर इशारे से पूछा-"ऐसी क्या बात हुई ?"



"बात का तो मुझे भी नहीं पता ।" विकास ने कहा---"लेकिन यह तो तुम समझते ही हो कि की बात कभी गलत नहीं होती । हम कई वार गलत सलत पर उनसे लढ़ पड़ते हैं ।--मगर थिंकिंग हमेशा उनकी ही सही निकलती है जब वतन को  उन्होंने दुनिया का सबसे बड़े मुर्ख की संज्ञा _ दी है तो इसमें कोई शक नहीं कहीं ना कहीं कोई गड़बड़ जरूर है । "



-"तो क्या स्वामी के पास चलें ?" धनुषटंकार ने लिखकर पूछा ।


" बिल्कुल ।" विकास ने कहा…"बस पन्द्रह मिनट में मैं निबट लूं और फोरन चलते हैं ।"

----------


## anita

कहने के साथ ही विकास ने सीधी जम्प बैड से बाथरूम में लगा दी ।
करीब तीस मिनट बाद वे दोंनों विजय के बेडरूम में, बेड के समीप पडे़ सोफों पर बैठे विजय का मुंह देख रहे थे वे और वेड पर समाधि-सी-लगाए बैठा था विजय । विजय उन्हें इसी पोज़ में मिला था और वे दोनों विज़य के चरणस्पर्श करने के बाद सोफों पर बैठ गये थे ।

" पुर्ण सिंह !" विजय के कुछ कहने से पहले विकास चीखा ।


" आया सरकार ।" इस तरह प्रविष्ट हो गया जैसे इस बात के इन्तजार में कमरे के बाहरं ही खडा था कि कब उसे आवाज लगे और कब बह अन्दर जाए । "



" गुरु की समाधि तोड़ने के लिए जरा एक बाल्टी पानी लाओ ।"


" नलों में पानी नहीं है बच्चा ।" बिजय उसी तरह समाधी लगाए किसी सन्त की तरह बोला…"ज़ब से हमारे देश ने दूसरी आजादी पाई है तब से पानी गायब है । बिजली गायब है, ये मत समझना कि सब कुछ गायब है---है भी वहुत कुछ । गुन्डागर्दी है, महंगाई ने भी पैंतरा बदल लिया है । अब जरा सौंने को बेचकर महंगाई को उल्टा करके पंखे पर लटकाने की तैयारी है ।"



. …"मैं अभी नहाकर अाया हूं…नल आ रहे है ।" विकास ने कहा-"पूर्णसिंह, तुम पानी लेकर आओ ।"



" अजी पानी साले को क्या अाते-जाते देर लगती है ।" विजय ने कहा---"जितनी देर में तुम अपनी क्रोठी से यहाँ तक अाये हो, उतनी देर में तो पानी हमारे नलों से गायब होकर गांवों की टूयूबवेल में पहुंच चुका होगा ।



"मैंने रात पानी भरकर रख लिया था । ठण्डा भी होगा ।पीते ही मजा आएगा ।" पुर्ण सिंह ने कहा --" हुक्म हो तो लाऊं ?"

----------


## anita

'"अबे चल नमकहराम ।” विजय ने आंखें खोल एकदम पूर्णर्सिंह को डांटा-साले, हमारा ही नमक खाता है और उसी नमक में किरकिल मिलाता है । कल्लो भटियारी की कसम, जिस तरह देश से कांग्रेस का पत्ता साफ हो गया उसी तरह अपनी कोठी से हम तेरा सफाया कर देगे " इस तरह-काफी देर तक विजय ऊबड़-खाबड़ बाते करता रहा ।

इस हद तक कि आज तो विकास भी परेशान हो गया उससे
आज सुबंह-सुबह से न जाने उसे क्या दौरा पंडा था कि हर बात' को राजनीति में घसीट लेता ।



बडी मुश्किल से बह बिज़य को लाइन पर लाने में सफल हुआ ।



जब से यह आया था, न जाने जितनी बार वया प्रश्न कर चुका था कि फोन पर वतन क्रो उन्होंने मुर्ख क्यों कहा था ?


उस वक्त विकास को राहत मिली जब विजय ने कहा …'"मूर्ख नहीं प्यारे, दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा मूर्ख कहा था ।"


" लेकिंन क्यों ?"



इसलिये कि उसने अखबारों के द्वारा अपने इस आविष्कार का दिंढोरा पीटा ।"


"क्या मतलब है ?"

" लगाता है, मूंग की दाल खाकर नहीं अाए हो ?" विजय ने कहा ।"


" मेरा कहने का मतलब यह है गुरू कि अखबारों को उस आविष्कार के बारे में बताकर उसने क्या मूर्खता की ?" विकास ने पूछा…"जब भी कोई देश बड़ा काम करता है, बह अपनी सफलता को दुनिया के सामने रखता है । अमेरिका ने जब बम बनाया----- अखबार में दिया । न्युट्रान खबर भी अखबार दी गई । रूस या अमेरिका का भी यान अन्तरिक्ष की तरफ रवाना होता है तो महीनों पहले उसृका प्रचार क्रिया जाता है । इससे विश्व के अन्य राष्ट्रों की नजर में उस देश का सम्मान बढता हैं ।"

----------


## anita

"‘मातूम है, ऐसी ही एक मुर्खता भारतीय वैज्ञानिक डाँक्टर भावा ने भी एक बार की थी ।" विजय ने कहा-"उसने कहा था कि वह भारत के ऊपर कुछ किरणों का जाल बिछा देगा कि अणुबम भारत का कुछ नहीं सकेगा ।"



-"क्या कहना चाहते हैं आप ?-"

" इस घोषणा के बाद मालूम हैं डॉक्टर भावा का क्या अन्जाम हुआ था ?" विजय ने पूछा ।


"उनका विमान क्रेश हो गया था और वे मारे गए थे ।" विकास ने कहा ।



"डॉक्टर भावा का विमान क्रेश हुआ नहीं था प्यारे दिलजले, बल्कि क्रेश किया गया था ।" विजय ने बताया-----"पहाडी पर विमान टकराकर चूर चूर हुआ था, मालूम है, बाद में परीक्षण में पाया गया कि उस पहाडी में कृत्रिम रूप से चुम्बकीय शक्ति पैदा की गई थी । यह तो आज तक पता नहीं लग सका कि यह हरकत किस देश की थी, मगर हां यह सारी दुनिया को पता था ।।
कि डॉक्टर 'भावा' का विमान उस पहाड़ी के उपर से गुजरेगा । बस दुश्मन ने उस पहाडी में चुबकीय शक्ति पैदा की और जिस उद्देश्य ' उन्होंने यह काम क्रिया था, बह पूरा हो गया यानी उस पहाडी की चुम्बकीय शक्ति ने विमान को अपनी और खींचा और पहाडी से टकराकर विमान टुकडे-टुकडे हो गया ।"



"मगर यह कहानी को -दोहराकर अाप कहना क्या चाहते हैं ?"



"यही कि विश्व की कोई शकित किसी दूसरे ढंग से इस कहानी को दोहरा सकती है ।"

सुर्ख हो गया विकास का चेहरा, गुर्रा उठा उस नापाक शक्ति को जलाकर खाक न कर दूंगा मैं ।"


"जब वह पहले ही वतन को समाप्त कर देगी तो तुम्हारे खाक करने से क्या लाभ होगा ?" विजय ने कहा---"तुम दिमाग से काम न लेकर व्यर्थ के जोश में अाते हो प्यारे दिलजले । मैं कहता हूं कि वतन के मरने के बाद अगर तम सारी दुनिया क्रो भी जलाकर खाक कर दो तो क्या वतन लौट अाएगा ? क्या उसका बह आविष्कार लौट अाएगा जो उसने किया है ?"

----------


## anita

विकास ने उपने दिमाग को नियंत्रण में किया, बोला--" तो क्या करें गुरू ?"


" क्या कर सकते हैं हम ?"' विजय ने कहा…"जब वतन ने ही ढिढोरा पीटने की मूर्खता की है । अवे, ठीक है तुमने . आबिष्कार किया है, लेक्रिने इसमें ढोल गले में लटकाकर शोर मचाने की क्या बात है ? याद रखो'-दुनिया की महाशक्तियां कभी यह नहीं चाहतीं कि कोई अन्य देश उसके बराबर में अाए । वे भारत को ही बढता हुआ नहीं देख सकती और चमन, चमन तो अमेरिका के वाशिंगटन और रूस के मास्को से भी छोटा है । "



-"’वह तो मैं सब समझ गया गुरू, लेकिन अव सवाल तो यह है कि हमें क्या करना चाहिए ?"
" फिलहाल इस मामले में हम कोई खास हथेली तो लगा नहीं सकते । विजय ने कहा…“लेकिन हां, फिर भी जो हम कर सकते थे, हह हमने किया है । रूस, अमेरिका, चीन, और पाकिस्तान में स्थित अपने एजेन्टों को हमने सचेत कर दिया है । उनके सुपर्द यह काम दिया गया है कि वे अपनी-अपनी जगह पर दुश्मन की गतिविधियों पर नज़र रखें और तीन दिन के अन्दर रिपोर्ट भेजें । हर देश के छोटे-से-छोटे व गुप्तचर संगठन से लेकर सीक्रंट सर्विसों तक नजर रखी जा हैं । हर देश में स्थित अपने प्रत्येक एजेण्ट को यह अादेश भेज दिये हैं कि विशेष रूप से उन्हें यह ध्यान रखना है कि किस देश में वतन के इस स्टेटमेंट पर क्या प्रतिक्रिया होती है ।"



" अोह !" विकास ने कहा…"इसका मतलव फिलहाल हमें अपने एजेण्ट की रिपोर्ट का इन्तजार करना है ?"



" फिलहाल इस के अलावा हमारे पास अन्य कोइ चारा नहीं ।"



"मैं सोच रहा हूं गुरू, क्यों न मैं आज ही चमन के लिए रवाना हो जाऊं ?" विकास ने कहा ।


" वहां जाकर क्या अण्डे दोगे तुम ?"

----------


## anita

-‘वतन की सुरक्षा के लिए तो मैं पहुंच ही जाऊंगा ।" विकास ने कहा---'"इससे ज्यादा फिलहाल वतन की क्या मदद हो सकती है?"


"इस मूर्खतापूर्ण _विचार को संभालकर अपनी जेब में रख लो, प्यारे दिलजले !" विजय ने यहा----" कुछ नहीं कहा जा सकता कि किस देश से किस एजेण्ट की क्या रिपोर्ट आ जाए । यह, फैसला हमें रिपोर्ट मिलने के बाद ही करना होगा कि हमें क्या करना ।"



-"लेकिन रिपोर्ट अाने से पहले ही चमन जाने में क्या हर्ज 'है गुरु ?" विकास ने पूछा ।



“वहीँ हर्ज है दिलजले, जो "थमसप' में चाय डालकर पीने में है ।" विजय बोला----"मियां खां , यह तो तुम भी देख ही चुके को कि वतन वह रसगुल्ला नहीं है, जिसे एकदम -हीं कोई हजम कर जाएगा । दूसरी बात ये कि न जाने कौन से देश से क्या रिपोर्ट आ जाए । यह फैसला तो सूचनाओ के आधार पर ही होगा कि हमें किया करना है । फिलहाल तो यह भी पता नहीं कि इस केस के संबन्ध में हमें चीन, अमेरिका, रूस, ब्रिटेन, चमन या दुनिया के किसी अन्य मुल्क में जाना पडे़ । हां-हमें किसी भी देश की यात्रा के लिए तैयार रहना चाहिए । माना कि तुम चमन चले गए और हमारे क्रिसी एजे्नट ने किसी अन्य देश क्री ऐसी रिपोर्ट भेजी कि हमें वहां जाना पडे़ तो क्या लाभ होगा ?"


-"गुरु ।" विकास ने कहा…"ज़ब मुझे खतरा स्पष्ट चमक रहा है तो सच, आराम से यहां बैठकर इतजार‘ नहीं होगी मुझसे ।"
-"एक अच्छे जासूस के लिए धैर्य भी वहुत आवश्यक चीज है प्यारे ।" विजय ने कहा…"फिलहाल धैर्य की जरूरत है । ये ठीक है कि खतरा स्पष्ट चमक रहा है, लेकिन जब तक यह स्पष्ट न हो जाए कि इस खतरे से बचा किस दिशा से जा सकता है, उससे पहले खतरे में कूद पड़ना उसी तरह है, जिस तरह बीच समुद्र में फंसे क्रिनारे की जानकारी से अनभिज्ञ किसी आदमी का किसी दिशा में तैरना ।"



-"'क्या मतलब गुरू ?"


"माना कि तुम बीच समुद्र में फंस गए हो भी विजय ने समझाया…"तुम्हें मालूम नहीं है क्रि, जहां तुम हो वहा से किनारा किस दिशा में कितनी दूर है । अब तुम्हारा पहला फर्ज यह होगा और कि किनारे की जानकारी प्राप्त करों या यह कहो क्रि यूही विना किसी जानकारी के तैर लोगे ?" विजय ने कहा ।

----------


## anita

-"माना कि बुद्धिमानी किनारे की जानकारी लेने में ही है" विकास ने कहा-लेकिन जब किनारे की जानकारी -न तो किसी दिशा में तो बढ़ना ही होगा ।"



"लेकिन अगर तुम्हें यह पता लग जाए कि दो दिन वाद , किनारे के विषय में जानकारी मिल जाएगी तो ?"



. …"तो हमें जानकारी मिलने तक इन्तजार करना चाहिए ।" विकास ने कहा-"लेकिन खाली बैठकर इन्तजार करना भी . महाबोरियत का काम है, अत्त: कछ-न कुछ करते रहना चाहिये ।"


"अगर किसी दिशा में तैरैनै का काम करोगे तो प्यारे, यह बेवकूफी भी हो सकती है कि अाप किनारे से दूर ही होते चले जाएं ।" विजय विना रुके कहे जा रहा था…"हां, इंतजार का गुड़ खाने में समय ही गुजारने की बात है तो अखण्ड कीर्त्तन किया जा सकता है । बस, इसके 'अलावा कोई चारा नहीं है ।"



-'"हे गुरू । " विकास बोला…'क्यो न हम झकझकी और दिलजली का मुकाबला करके इन्तजार का यह समय गुजार दें ।"


"'अबे, बात को कहने का ढंग है ।" विजय ने कहा----और कीर्तन में क्या हम भजन गाएंगे ?"

-"तो फिर गुरू हो जाओ शुरू ।"



और…बिना भूमिका के वास्तव मैं विजय शुरू हो गया ।

. उसने वेहद लम्बी झकझकी सुनाई । इतनी लम्बी कई बार विकास को ऐसा लगा कि अब समाप्त होने वाली है लेकिन विजय की झकझकी किसी लम्बे तार की तरह खिंचती ही चली गई ।

----------


## anita

समाप्त होने पर विकास ने कहा--"आपकी इस झकझकी ने
तो बोरियत को दूर करने के स्थान पर और बढ़ा दिया गुरु !"



"'ऐसी बात है तो दूसरी सुनो ।" विजय शुरू होने ही जा रहा .था कि" रूको गुरू , ठहरो ।" हाथ उठाकर विकास ने कहा-"कायदे की बात यह कि आपने एक झकझकी कह ली । अब नम्बर दिलजली का है । पहले मैं अपनी दिलजली सुना लूं उसके बाद जाप झकझकी सुनाएं ।"


"यह भी ठीक है ।" विजय ने कहा ।



फिर…विकास ने दिलजली छेढ़ दी । वह भी क्या विजय से कम था ? उसने विजय से कुछ लम्बी ही सुनाई, जबाब में विजय की झकझक्री उस दुगनी लम्बी और फिर उससे भी दुगनी लम्बी विकास की दिलजली ।



इस तरह-मजाल थी कि दोनों में से कोई भी पीछे हट जाता ! जैसे यह मुकाबला हो गया हो कि एक दुसरे को कौन ज्यादा बोर कर सकता है । उनमें से क्रोइं बोर हुआ या न हुआ हो लेकिन हां ,उनके मुकाबले में बेचारा धनुषटंकार पिस रहा था । कुछ देर
तक तो वह सोफे पर बैठा शराब और सिगार पीता रहा, वतन के विषय में सोचता रहा ।



फिर इस कदर _बोर हुआ वह कि अन्त में सोफे पर ही सो गया ।



गुरु चेले का मुकाबला चलता रहा, ठीक इस तरह जैसे शतरंज के धस्कीआपस अड गए हों ।


दूसरे दिन तव जबकि विकास लम्बी तानकर सो ही रहा था कि उसके सिरहाने मसहरी पर रखे फोन की घण्टी घंनघना उठी ।


रिसीवर उठाकर उसने कान से लगाया और नीद के स्वर में बोला---" हैलो...चेला..अाफ विजय दी ग्रैट स्वीक्रिग ।"

----------


## anita

" यस प्यारे...ये हम बोल रहे है यानी गुरू आँफ विकास ।"

" ओह, गुरु ! हाँ, कया बात है ?"


"अवे, अभी तक सो रहे हो मियां ? कल के अधूरे रह गए मुकाबले को पूरा करने नहीं आओगे क्या ?"



…'"गुरु, लगता है, हमारा मुकाबला जिन्दगी-भर भी चलती रहा तो पूरा नहीं होगा ।" विकास कह रहा था--" अखण्ड कीर्तन की जगह अगर सोचकर समय निकाला जाए तो ज्यादा उचित होगा । क्यों न अाज हम यह शर्त लगाएं कि कौन ज्यादा देर सोए ?"


"तुम सोते ही रहोगे प्यारे,और मैं चीन पहुंच जाऊंगा ।"


हल्के चौंका, बोला----'' कहना चाहते हो गुरु ?"



"'यही कि अमेरिका, ब्रिटेन, चीन, रूस और पाकिस्तान से रिपोर्ट अा गई है ।" विजय ने बताया । "
विकास एकदम सीधा‘ 'होकर बिस्तर' पर बैठं गया और बोला----"क्या रिपोर्ट है ?"


" जानना चाहते हो तो अपने प्यारे काले लड़के के पास आजाओ ।" विजय ने कहा--"गुप्त भवन में ।"



बिकास अभी कुछ कहना ही चाहता था कि वह रुक गया । दूसरी तरफ से बिजय ने उपयुक्त अल्फाज बोलकर सम्बन्ध-विच्छेद कर दिया था । एक पल तो लह सांय-सांय करते रिसीवर को घूरता रहा, फिर उसे क्रेडिल पर रखकर बिस्तर से उतारा ।



तभी हाथ में चाय लिए कमरे में प्रविष्ट हुई रैना ।

----------


## anita

"अरे मम्मी ।" रैना को देखते ही विकास ने कहा…"आप खुद चाय लाई ! नौकर नहीं था क्या ?"


" चाय लाने के बहाने कम-से-कम तेरी सूरत तो देख ली ।" रैना ने शिकायत-भरे स्वर में कहा---"बहुत आवारा हो गया है तू । सुबह-ही-सुबह न जाने कहाँ निकल जाता है, और फिर रात को उस समय अाता है जब सब सो जाते हैं । मालूम है वो क्या कह रहे थे ?"



'"क्या " ?" विकास ने रैना के हाथ में है कप प्लेट लेते हुए पूछा ।



" यह कि उन्हें तो एक ही घर में रहने के बावजूद भी तू कई-कई दिन तक नहीं मिलता ।" रैना ने कहा'…" कुछ तो यह पुलिस की नौकरी ही ऐसी है कि वे कब घर में रहते और कब बाहर ? फिर, एक तू है कि सारा दिन घर से बाहर रहता है ।"



"'क्या बात करती हो मम्मी । हां । इसे इत्तफाक ही कहा जा श्री सकता है कि जब डैडी घर में अाते है तो मैं नहीं होता और जब मैं घर में होता हूँ तो डैडी नहीं आ पाते ।" कहने के बाद बिकास ने चाय का एक लम्बा घूंट भरा ।



"'ऐसी बात नहीं विकास ।" रैना ने कहा…"वे नौकरी करते हैं, फिर भी तुम से ज्यादा देर घर में रहते हैं । .और एक तू ' _ है कि कुछ न करते हुए भी जाने सारे दिन कहां रहता है ?
अरे बिकास, जाना है क्या ?"



विकास चौंका ---बौखलाया , कहने लगा---"क्यों-नहीं तो मम्मी ।"


" बहका रहा है मुझे ?" रैना ने कहा-----देख नहीं रही हूं कि तू चाय जिस ढंग से पी रहा है ?"

----------


## anita

"नहीँ' मम्मी ऐसी तो कोई बात नहीं है ।" विकास खुद को सभालता हुआ बोला ।।
"अच्छा, यह बता, काला लड़का कौन है ?"



और-रैना के इस सवाल पर विकास इतनी बूरी तरह उछल पडा जैसे एकाएक किसी बिच्छू ने उसे डंक मारा हो परन्तु चौंकने का एक भी भाव उसने अपने चहरेे पर नहीं आने दिया । उसने संभलकर सवाल किया…"काला लड़का-कौन काला लडका ?"



"औंर...ये गुप्त भवन क्या है ?"



विकास के सिर पर जैसे बम गिरा । कप प्लेट जैसे उसके हाथ से छूटते छूटते बचे,बोला---"गुप्त भवन ?" 



दूसरे फोन पर तुम्हारी बातें सुन ली हैं जो तेरे और विजयं भैया के बीच हो रही थीं ।"



रैना के इस वाक्य ने विकास के दिमाग में चकराते इस प्रश्न का ज़वाब 'तो दे दिया क्रि रैना 'काले लड़के' और 'गुप्त पवन-के बारे में कैसे जानती है मगर-रैना का इतना जान लेना ही कम खतरनाक नहीं था । वह बोला-----"ओह । मम्मी ! अाप उस फोन की बात कर रही हैं । वह तो विजय अकल का फोन था न । तुम्हें तो मालूम ही है----वे मजाक करते हैं । कुछ दिन से उन्हें न जाने क्या भूत सवार हुआ है कि अपनी कोठी -को गुप्त भवन कहने लगे और उनका एक दोस्त है-उसे काला लडका कहते है ।"



"'काले लड़के को तुझसे क्या काम हैं. ?" रैना ने कहा…"यानी उससे मिलने के लिए विजय भैया ने तुम्हें क्यों बुलाया है । "



"ओह, हाँ, विजय गुरू का वह दोस्त अमेरिका से अाया हुआ है । आजकल वह मुझे जूडो और कराटे सिखाया करता है ।"

----------


## anita

" मुझसे कुछ छुपा रहे हो बिकास !” उसे घूरती हुई रैना ने कहा ।



विकास यह महसूस कर रहा था कि वह बुरी तरह फंस गया है । फिर भी, बात क्रो सभालने की कोशिश करता हुआ वह बोला…"मैँ आपसे क्या और क्यो छिपाऊगा मम्मी ?"



" तो बता कि रूस, ब्रिटेन, अमेरिका, चीन आदि से क्या के रिपोर्ट अाने वाली है ?" 



एक बार पुन: विकास का दिमाग बुरी तरह झनझना उठा । बोला-"'वो मम्मी, इन सब देशों से अकल .ने कुछ और लोग बुलाए हैं न ! मुझे दांब सिखाने के लिए ।
अंकल का कहना वे दुनिया का कौई भी दांवं ऐसा नहीं छोडेंगे जो मुझे ना आता ।"



"क्या तुझे दांव सिखाने की जरूरंत है है ?" रैना ने पूछा ।


"'क्यों नहीं मम्मी, अभी मैंने सीखा ही क्या है ?"


" कुछ सीखा ही नहीं है तूने ।"रैना ने कहा-----" लोग जल्लाद के नाम तुझे जानने लगे हैं । देश-विदेश के जासूस तेरे कटटर दुश्मन बन गए हैं । यहाँ तक सुना है कि तू पूरी पूरी फौजों के के वश में 'नहीं अाता और कहता ये है कि तूने अभी सीखा ही क्या ?"



"ओह मम्मी?" प्यार से कहता हुआ वह रैना से लिपट गया…"बड़ी पगली हो तुम भी । इतने बड़े दुश्मनों से निबटने के लिए अंकल मुझे दुनिया का हर दांव सिखा रहे हैं-क्या गलत रहें हैं वह ?"

----------


## anita

" लेकिन वेटे, तुझे इतने -खतरनाक जासूस और मुजरिमों से दुश्मनी लेने की जरूरत ही क्या है है"' रैना ने कहा---" तुझे क्या जरूरत पड़ी है कि इतने खतरनाक लोगों से उलझे ?विदेशों के मामलों को हमारे देश की सरकार जाने, देश की फौजें और जासूस जाने ।"




"‘मम्मी !" रैना से लिपटा विकास बोला-----" ये तो तुम जानती हो कि जेम्स बाण्ड, माइक,फुचिंग और ग्रीफित से तो मेरी दुश्मनी है तुम्हारे देश गुलशनगढ़ में ही गई थी । उस 'अभियान में तुम भी थी -- तुम्हें सब कुछ मालुम ही है ।"

(गुलशनगढ़ के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी के लिए पढे, क्रांति सीरीज. की दो पुस्तकें-"पहली दूसरी क्रांति‘ तथा 'क्रांति का देवता । )

""वह दुश्मनी वहीं की वहीं खत्म हो जानी चाहिए थी ।" रैना ने कहा…" और फूंचिंग और ग्रीफित को तो तूने मार ही डाला ।"



" मैं तो खत्म ही समझता हूं मम्मी, लेकिन जब वे अपने को खत्म नहीं समझते तो मैं क्या करू ?" विकास ने कहा---"फूचिंग क्रो मैंने मार डाला इसलिए पूरा चीन मेरा दुश्मन है । ग्रीफित को मार डाला इसलिए जेम्स बाण्ड और पूरा ब्रिटेन मेरा दुश्मन है । माइक मुझे अपना दुश्मन इसलिए समझता है । क्योंकि गुलशनमढ में वह मुझसे हार चुका है । अब तुम ही बताझो मम्मी, जब वे मुझे अपना दुश्मन समझते हैं तो कभी मुझ पर हमला कर सकते हैं । क्या ये ठीक नहीं होगा कि उनसे सुरक्षा के मैं सारे दांव सीख लूं ?"
" न जाने क्यों रैना की आंखें छलछला उठी । क्रिसी भावना के वशीभूत रैना ने उसे बांहों में कस लिया । रोती हुई वह बोली…"विकास कैसा पागल है रे तू । मुझे तो डर लगता है, केसे-केसे खतरनाक लोगों को तूने अपना दूश्मन वना लिया है ।"
बडी मिन्नतें करने के बाद भगवान ने मेरी गोद भरी है । मेरी गोद में सिर्फ एक तू हेमेरे लाल । तुझे कुछ हो गया तो...तो.... और फूट फूटकर रो पड़ी रैना ।




कौन समझाए ? कौन समझाए ममता में पागल हुई इस मां क्रो कि जिसे उसने गले से लगा रखा है, उसके नाम मात्र से दुश्मनों के कलेजे थर्रा उठते हैं । रूह कांप जाती है । अमेरिका और चीन में मौत के नाम से मशहूर है उसका यह लाल !

----------


## anita

विकास----वह जल्लाद-देखों तो सही, मौत को थर्रा देने वाला दरिंदा कैसे मासूम और अबोध बच्चे की तरह अपनी मां के कलेजे के से लिपट गया ! कह रहा है--‘"अरे...रोती क्यों हो मम्मी ! तुम डरती क्यों हो ? विजय गुरु और अलफांसे अंकल जो मेरे साथ है ।"


-"'न जाने क्यों ये कुत्ते… मेरे मासूम लाल को अपना दुश्मन समझने लगे हैं ।" भावावेश के भंवर फसीं रैेना कहती ही चली गई-"कहों वे हत्यारे जासूस और कहां मेरा अबोघं लाल ।"




कौन समझाए उस मां को कि उसका अबोध लाल दरिंदा है, दुर्दान्त,बेरहम और वक्त पढ़ने पर राक्षस है । कौन समझाए उसे जिन्हें वह खतरनाक समझ रही है, वे विकास की परछाईं से भी कांपते हे । कौन समझाए.......


बड़ी कठिनाई से विकास रैना को संभाल सका । . . अपनी मां को भावनाओं के भंवर से निकाल सका । बड़ी कठिनाई से वह रैना से इजाजत ले सका कि वह विजय की कोठी पर चला जाए ।



तैयार होने के बाद जब यह कार लेकर सडक पर अाया तो वह पूरे आधे घण्टे लेट था ।




उधर-विकास कोठी से बाहर निकला या, इधर रैना ने रिसीवर उठाकर विजय की कोठी के नम्बर रिग किए । कुछ देर तक दूसरी तरफ से बजने वाली घण्टी की आवाज जाती रही । काफी देर के बाद दूसरी तरफ़ से फोन उठाया गया ।


आवाज अाई-----"' कौन साहब बोल रहे हैं ?"


"' कौन पूर्णसिंह ?'-' विजय के नौकर की आवाज पहचानकर रैना ने कहा --यह मैं बोल रही हूं रैना ।"
" ओह, बीबीजी !" पुर्णसिंह ने कहा------" हां मैं पूर्णसिंह ही हूं ।"

----------


## anita

"विजय भैया को फोन दो ।"



" वे तो यहां हैं नहीं, बीबीजी !"




पुर्णसिह के इस वाक्य ने रैना के मस्तिष्क में एक भयानक विस्फोट क्रिया । एक बार तो उसे चक्कर सा ही अा गया । खुद को संभालकर वह बोली…'कहां गए हैं कब गए?”



" वे तो अाज सुबह-सवेरे ही चल गए बीबीजी !" पूर्णसिंहृ ने वताया-" किसीं का फोन अाया और वे बिना नाश्ता किए ही चले गए ।"



रैना के मस्तिष्क में जैसे रह-रहकर विस्फोट होने लगे । उसने पूछा…"बिजय भैया से मिलने आज कोई आदमी अाया था ?"

--"नहीँ तो बीबीजी ! लेकिन बात क्या है ? आज अाप कुछ परेशान-सी हो?"



"नहीं ऐसी तो कोई बात नहीं है ।" खुद को संभालकर रैना ने कहा-"हां सुना, कुछ देर बाद विकास वहीं पहुंचेगा । उसके पहुंचते ही तुम फोन कर देना ।" उसकी बात का पूर्णसिंह ' ने क्या जवाब दिया यह सुने बिना ही रैना ने रिसीवर फेडिंल पर पटक दिया ।

धम्म से सोफे पर गिर पड़ी ।।


वह बेहद परेशान हो उठी थी ।।

----------


## anita

रह…रहकर उसके दिमाग में विचार उठ रहे थे कि विकास ने उससे झूठ क्यों बोला ?



"काला लड़का' "गुप्त भवन' ये सब क्या है ? 


विदेशों से क्या रिपोर्ट अाने वाली है, और इससे विकास का क्या सम्बन्ध है ?



काफी देर तक इन्हीं ख्यालों में खोई. वह फोन की घण्टी बजने का इन्तजार करती रही, किन्तु वह नहीं बजी ।



कुछ देर बाद तब, जबकि उसे यकीन हो गया विकास अगर विजय की कोठी पर गया होगा तो पहुंच गया होगा, उसने पुन: विजय की कोठी के नम्बर डायल किए और दूसरी तरफ से बोलने वाले पूर्णसिंह से विकास के बारे में पूछा तो नकारात्मक जवाब दिया ।


फिर…लगातार दो घन्टे तक विजय की कोठी पर दो बार फोन करने के बावजूद भी रैना को यह सुनने को न मिला कि ,विकास वहाँ पहुच गया है ।
"ये मामला तो बड़ा गलत हुआ प्यारे दिलजले ।" गुप्त भवन के 'साउण्डप्रूफ कमरे में बैठा विजय बिकास की सारी बात सुनने के बाद कह रहा था…"खैर, फिर भी तुमने अच्छा किया कि गुप्त भवन मेरी कोठी को बना दिया काला लड़का "अमेरिका से अाया जूडो और कराटे का मेरा एक दोस्त ! अगर रैना बहन को पता लग जाए कि काला लडका उसका भाई ही है तो गजब हो जाए ।"



'
"सर !" सीक्रेट सर्विस के चीफ की कुर्सी पर बैठे अजय ने कहा…"मेरा ख्याल है कि अागे से इस बात का प्रबन्ध किया जाना चाहिए कि जिस तरह आज रैना बहन ने फोन पर सब कछ सुन लिया, अागे से, कोई न सुन सके, वरना सीक्रेट सर्विस का राज-र-राज नहीं रहेगा । वैसे अगर रैना बहन क्रो विकास की बातों पर यकीन नहीं आया होगा तो मामला बढ़ सकता है ।"


" सीक्रेट सर्विस का राज तो हमें राज ही रखना हे प्यारे ।" विजय ने कहा…"चाहे जैसे भी हो ।"

----------


## anita

"'लेकिन रैना बहन जान गई तो ।"


"'अंकल ।" ब्लैक व्वाय की बात बीच में ही काटकर विकास-गुर्रा उठा --" मम्मी पर तो क्या, सीक्रेट सर्विस का कोई भी राज कभी किसी पर नहीं खुलेगा और अगर खुल भी गया तो किसी दूसरे को बताने के लिए वह जिन्दा नहीं रहेगा । अपने हाथ से मैं मैं मम्मी को गोली मार दूंगा ।"



"विकास ।।" ब्लैक ब्वाय के मुंह से तो चीख-सी निकल पड़ी ।



और विजय-वह तो विकास के चेहरे को देखता ही रह गया । विकास का चेहरा तमतमा रहा था । उसने विजय की तरफ देखा, गम्भीर स्वर में बोला--"क्यों गुरु, क्या गलत कहा मैंने ? सीक्रंट सर्विस का हर सदस्य बनते से पहले हर सदस्य यही कसम तो खाता है ।"




" विकास । " विजय के नेत्र छलछला गए । विकास को उसने अपने कलेजे से लिपटा लिया । मुंह से सिर्फ एक ही लफ्ज निकला-"मेरे बेटे ।"



मगर जल्दी ही विजय ने खुद को संभाल लिया था । एक मिनट , के लिए उसके दिमाग में यह बिचार अाया कि वह भावुक हो गया है, और अगले पल उसने अपने सिर को झटका देकेर खुद को सामान्य किया और बोला-----" छोड़ो। तुम विदेशों से अाए एजेण्टों की रिपोर्ट सुनो ।"


"हाँ ।" विकास-सामान्य स्थिति में अा गया बोला…"जल्दी बताइए क्या हुआ ?" "सबसे पहले चीन की रिपोर्ट सुनो तुम ।" विजय ने कहा-"'चीन में हमारी एक लेडी जासूस है । वेसे उससे तुम पहले भी मिल चुके हो । उस समय जब तुम तलवारों के सिलसिले में चीन गये थे ।"

----------


## anita

" कौन क्रिस्टीना ?" विकास ने पूछा ।



" हां" विजय ने कहा---"यह काम हमने क्रिस्टीना को ही सौंपा था । उसने रिपोर्ट भेजी है कि वतन का स्टेटमेंट पड़ते ही चीन में हलचल मच गई और फौरन ही सीक्रेट सर्विस के सभी सदस्यों 'की एक आपातकालीन मीटिंग बुलाई गई । उसके फैसले के मुताबिक चीन के तीन जासूसों, जो चीन के अच्छे जासूस माने जाते हैं , के नेतृत्व में छ: जासूसों की एक टुकडी चमन के लिए रवाना होगी । उन तीन जासूसों के नाम है…सांगपोक,
हवानची
और एक लेडी जासूस है
सिंगसी ।
तुम्हारी जानकारी के लिए यह बता दूं कि सांगपोक फूचिंग का लड़का है और इसी से तुम अनुमान लगा सकते हो कि वह किस कदर तुम्हारे खून का प्यासा होगा । यूं समझो कि अब अगर दुनिया में रहने का उसका कोई मकसद है तो वह है सिर्फ तुम से अपने पिता की मौत का बदला लेना । उसने कसम खाई कि वह फूचिंग़ की कब्र को तुम्हारे खून से धोएगा ।"



"ओह !"' विकास के मुंह से निकला ।


" जहां तक मैं समझता हूं प्यारे दिलजले, चीनियों को यह अनुमान हो गया है कि वतन कि हिमायत में तुम जरूर आओगे । इसीलिए उन्होंने तुम्हारे सारे दुश्मनों को एकत्रित कर लिया है !"



"क्यों ?" इनमें से और किसको मुझसे व्यक्तिगत दुश्मनी है ?"



"हवानची को जानते हो, कौन है ?"'


"कोंन है ?"

----------


## anita

"हुचांग का साला ।" विजय ने बताया-उसने भी हथियार तुमसे अपने जीजा की मौत का बदला लेने के लिए उठाए हैं ।



उसने बडी़ अजीव कसम खाई है । उसका कहना है कि अपनी जिन्दगी का अाखिरी कत्ल वह तुम्हारा करेगा ।"

हल्के से सकराया विकास, बोला'-"उसने तो बहुत गलत कसम खाई गुरू । मेरा कत्ल करने के बाद तो उसे और कत्ल करने होंगे, जैसे आपका, क्राइमर अकल का वरना आप दोंनो उस वेचारे को कत्ल कर दोगे ।"
" सवाल ये नहीं प्यारे कि कौन किसको कत्ल करेगा ।" विजय ने कहा…"सवाल यह है कि इन दोनों का परिचय मैंने तुम्हें इसलिए दिया है ताकि तुम मामले की भयानकता को समझ सको। हर कदम संभालकर उठाना है ।"



" वह तालीम तो आप मुझे दे ही चुके हैं ।"



" मेरा मतलब ये है कि इस मामले में विशेष सावधानी की आवश्यकता है ।" विजय ने कहा ।



"विशेष सावधानी तो मैं हर मामले में रखता हूं।" विकास ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा----"बस , यूं कहो कि आपकी भूमिका से यह बात मेरी समझ में अा गई है कि इस बार टकराव में मजा खूब जाएगा ।"



"सोचने का अपना-अपना अलग तरीका है प्यारे दिलजले?" विजय ने कहा-----"जहाँ तक सवाल विजय दी ग्रेट के सोचने का है, वह हमेशा ही अाम के अचार की तरह खटटा किन्तु स्वादिष्ट होता है । इससे पहले कि तुम मेरी बात का मतलब पुछो, मैं तुम्हें पहले ही बताए देता हूं । वतन का स्टेटमेंट अखबार में छपते ही हमने कह दिया था कि यह स्टेटमेंट रंग जाएगा----लही हुआ । अब हमारा सीधा-सा सवाल है कि चीन सरकार यह समझ गई हैं कि वतन की हिमायत में तुम जरूर जाओगे और मौत के दरवाजे खोलने के लिए ही सांगपोक और हवानची को मैदान में लाया गया है । तुम कहते हो कि इनके रहते केस में मजा अाएगा और मैं कहता हूं कि दुश्मन को कभी कमजोर नहीं समझना चाहिए ।"

----------


## anita

"लेकिन अाप बार-बार उन दोनों के नाम लेकर क्या मुझे डराना चाहते हैं हैं" विकास ने पुछा ।



" मालूम है कि तुम किसी से डरने वाली चीज नहीं बल्कि दुनिया को डराने वाली चीज हो ।"



"'तो फिर गुरु !" विकास ने यह बार-बार मुझे सांगपोक और हवानची की धमकी क्यों ?"



"'एक बात याद रखना प्यारे दिलजले, यानी कि गुड़ के डले ।" विजय ने कहा---“जब डूबता है तो तैराक डूबता है जो तैरना नहीं जानता, वह ज्यादा गहराई में ही नहीं जाता, तो डूबेगा ही केसे ? बिल्कुल नहीं डूवेगा है वार-बार उनकर नाम लेने के पीछे मेरी यह भावना बिल्कुल नहीं कि तुम्हें डरा दू वल्कि सचेत करना चाहता हूं कि इस में बहुत संभलकर अागे बढने की जरूरत है ।।
" ऐसा ही करूंगा ।"



"जानते हो, चीन से रिपोर्ट भेजने वाली क्रिस्टीना ने क्या लिखा है ?"



"क्या ?"



" उसने लिखा है के इस अभियान पर विकास को न भेजा जाये । उसका कहना है कि सांगपोक और हवानची प्रतिशोध की अाग में जलती उस नागिन की तरह हैं जिसके नाग की किसी नाग ने हत्या कर दी हो । उन दोनों की आंखों में विकास की तसवीर है, और जानते हो-ये भी लिखा है क्रिस्टीना ने कि उसने तुम्हें देखा है । वह जानती है कि तुम मासूम हो । उसने कहा है---मासूम और प्यारे विकास को इन दरिन्दों के सामने न जाने दिया जाए है"



" फिर ?” विकास ने गम्भीर स्वर में पूछा'-"क्या आप मुझे इस केस में नहीं जाने देगे?"

----------


## anita

हल्के से मुस्कराया विजय, बोला ---" तुम्हें न भेजने वाली बात होती तो यहां बुलाते ही नहीं प्यारे दिलजले ! वैसे ही हम जानते हैं कि किसी के रोकने से रुकोगे नहीं तुम । लेकिन हा, सारा काम एक योजनाबद्व तरीके से हो, इसलिए तुम्हें यहा बुलाया है ।"


"तो हुक्म कीजिए।"



" अभी तो चीन की ही रिपोर्ट सुनी हे-अन्य देशों की तो -- अन्य देशों की तो सुनो ।"


"जरूर ।"



"अमेरिका में मौजूद हमारे जासूस नागपाल ने रिपोर्ट भेजी हैअमेरिकन सीक्रेट सर्विस ने यह काम हेरी को सौपा' है कि वह चमन में वतन के बनाए यन्त्र और उसके फार्मूले को गायब करें । हैरी सीक्रेट सर्विस के चीफ की तरफ से यह खास हिदायत दी गई है कि इस सारे अभियान में कोई यह न जान सके कि वह हैरी हैं । सच पूछा जाए तो अमेरिकन सरकार वतन से बहुत डरने लगी है और यह नहीं चाहती कि वतन को पता लगे कि अमेरिका पुन: उसके खिलाफ कोई कदम उठा रहा है ।"



" ब्रिटेन से क्या रिपोर्ट है गुरू ?" विकास ने पूछा ?


""यह कि इसी काम के लिए वहां से जेम्स बाण्ड को भेजा जा रहा हैं। पाकिस्तान से दो जासूस-तुगलक अली और नुसरत खान ।

रूस से बागारोफ को यह काम सौपा गया है । इन सभी को अलग अलग इनके देशों ने यह काम सौंपा है कि ये चमन से यन्त्र और फार्मूला गायब करें ।"
" क्या इम सव 'देशों के जासूस को यह जानकारी है कि उसकी तरह ही दूसरे देशों ने अपने जासूसो को यह काम सौंपा है ?"

----------


## anita

" नहीं ।"



" तो अव हुक्म बोलिये गुरू ।" विकास ने पूछा ।


"सुनो, धनुषटकार को साथ लेकर तुम्हें चमन के लिए रवाना हो जाना है ।" विजय ने कहना शुरु किया----" हम चीन जाएंगे, 
प्यारे विक्रमादित्य को रूस भेजा जाएगा।
अशरफ को अमेरिका, 
परवेज पाकिस्तान और
आशा को ब्रिटेन ।"



"यानी आपने तो पूरी सीक्रेट सर्विस को ही हरकत में ला दिया ।"


" काम उसी ढंग से करना चाहिए प्यारे, जिस ढंग की जरूरत हो ।" विजय ने कहा---अलग-अलग देशों से मोहरे चले हैं, कह नहीं सकते के इनमें से कामयाब कौन हो ? सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण काम , तुम्हारे हवाले किया गया । हर देश का जासूस चमन में पहुंचेगा।

अत: इस व्यूह का केन्द्र चमन में है, और केंन्द्र पर हमने तुम्हें नियुक्त किया है । जहाँ तक हमारा अनुमान है, अगर सारे जासूस एक ही समय पर चमन में पहुंचे तो चमन में बेशक दुनिया के महान जासूसों का जबरदस्त टकराव होगा । हमारी राय यह है कि उस टकराव में तुम शरीक नहीं होगे ।”'



" तो फिर वहाँ क्या तमाशा देखूंगा ?"



-"'बेशक ।"


"'क्या मतलब हैं" विकास चौंका।

----------


## anita

" वैसे तो हम जानते हैं प्यारे दिलजले कि काम अपने ढंग से करोगे और हमारे समझाने से कुछ नहीं होगा ।" ने , कहा-"लेकिन फिर भी आदत खराब हो गई-समझाए बिना रहेंगे नहीं । सुनो, तुम वहा पहुंचोगे, लेकिन वतन के अलावा कोई यह नहीं जान सकेंगा कि विकास वहां पहुच गया है तुम्हारा काम् वतन, उसके आविष्कार और फार्मूले की हिफाजत करना होगा । जिस वक्त हैरी, बागारोफ, जेम्स बाण्ड, तुगलक अली , नुसरत खान, सांगपोक, हवानची और सिंगसीं वहां पहुंच जाएंगे तो एक-दूसरे के बारे में निश्चित रूप से पता लग जाएगा । लक्ष्य एक ही है । अत: मिलकर वे काम नहीं कर सकेंगे। एक
दूसरे का विरोध करेंगें टकराव होगा । सम्भव है कि उस टकराव में इनमें से एकाध का कल्याण हो जाए । इनके बीच नहीं कुदोगे । आपसी लड़ाई में जीतने के बाद जो भी वतन तक पहुंचने की कोशिश करे, उसे संभालना तुम्हारा काम होगा ।"
लेकिन अाप सब लोग चीन, अमेरिका, रूस, ब्रिटेन और पाकिस्तान में क्या करेंगे ?"




" अखण्ड कीर्तन ।" झुझलाकर विजय ने कहा---"अवे, पहले पूरी बात सुन लिया करो, तब चोंच खोला करो । ये माना कि तुम अभिमन्यु बनकर उस व्यूह में घुसे होगे, लेकिन प्यारे, मालूम है न कि अभिमन्यु व्यूह में फंस कर ही रह गया था । बही डर हमें भी है, माना कि तुम कामयाब न हो सहे और इनमें से कोई यन्त्र और फार्मूला प्राप्त करने में कामयाब हो गया तो क्या केरोगे ?"



"मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा होगा ही नहीं गुरु ।"



" तुम्हारे ख्याल रेत की दीवारों से ज्यादा मज़बूत नहीं होते प्यारे ।" विजय ने कहा…"और हमारे ख्याल अक्सर पत्थर की लकीर कहलाते हैं । अपने ख्यालों को जेब में रखो और हमारी बात को कान में आंवले का अचार डालकर सुनो । तुम्हें एक विशेष ट्रांसमीटर दिया जाएगा। उसकी मदद से जब चाहो----- विक्रमादित्य, झान-झरोखे, गोगियापाशा से सम्बन्ध्र स्थापित कर सकते हो । माना कि दुश्मनों में से कोई अपने अभियान में कामयाब हो गया तो तुम यह सूचना उसके देश में मौजूद हममें से किसी 'को भी दे दोगे । मानो कि जेम्स बाण्ड कामयाब हो जाता है तो तुम फौरन यह सूचना मिस रोगियापाशा को दे दोगे, क्यों ? …-वयोंकि ब्रिटेन में वही होगी । अत: फिर जेम्स बाण्ड को अपने चीफ तक न पहुंचने देने का काम उसका होगा है"



"मतलब यह कि अगर चीनी जासूस कामयाब हो तो उसकी सुचना मैं आपको दे दूं ?" बिकास ने कहा ।

----------


## anita

" वो मारा साले पापढ़ वाले को--अब समझे न हमारी बात…गधे की लात ।"-विजय ने कहा--"हेरी कामयाब हो जाए तो झानझरोखे क्रो, तुगलक और नुसरत कामयाब हों, तो परवेज को कहने का तात्पर्य ये कि जिस देश का कामयाब हो, उसी देश में मौजूद भारतीय सीक्रेंट सर्विस के एजेण्ट को सूचना दे दी जाएगी!"




"यह तो मैं समझ गया गुरू !" विकास ने कहा’--“लेकिन माना कि चचा बागारोफ कामयाब हो जाते हैं, तो सीधी…सी बात है कि मैं रूस में मौजूद- विक्रम अंकल को सूचित कर दूं, वे हरकत में अा जायेगे । यह ठीक है-मगर अन्य देशों में मौजूद साथी जैसे चीन में आपका क्या काम रह जायेगा ?"

"पीर्किग की ठण्डी सडकों पर टहलकर वापस आ जाएंगे ।"
मेरे ख्याल से तो बेकार में इतना लम्बा लफड़ा फैला रहे हो गुरु ।" विकास ने कहा ।



" जिस दिन से तुम्हारी तुच्छ बुद्धि में हमारी महान बातें फिट होने लगेंगी प्यारे दिलजले, उस दिन से लोग तुम्हे विकास नहीं, विजय कहेंगे ।" विजय कहता ही चला गया…"तुम एक ही बार में यह योजना सुन लो जो हमने बनाई है, उसे शान्तिपुर्वक सुनने के बाद शायद तुम्हें किसी तरह का कोई सवाल करने की जरूरत न पडे । सुनो-हम सब लोग उन देशों को रवाना होंगे जो वतन के स्टेटमेंट से हरकत में अाए है । हमारी सबसे पहली कोशिश यह होगी कि हम उस देश के जासूस को चमन तक न पहुंचने दे, जहा तुम हों । माना कि मैं चीन जाता हूं । मेरा प्रयास यह होगा
कि सागपोक एण्ड पार्टी को मैं चमन में न पहुंचने दूं लेकिन अगर वो मेरे चीन पहुंचने से पहले ही चीन से निकेल लें अथवा अपनी कोशिश के बावजूद भी मैं उन्हें न रोक पाऊं तो चमन में उनका टकराव 'तुमसे होगा । हालांकि तुम भी उन्हें उनके अभियान में कामयाब नहीं होने दोगे लेकिन अगर मान भी लिया जाए कि कामयाब हो जाते हैं तो चीन में हम फिर होंगे ! क्योंकि अभी यह कोई नहीं कह सकता कि कौन कामयाब होगा ? जो भी सफल होगा उसी के देश में मौजूद भारतीय सीक्रेटस सर्विस का एजेण्ट हरकत में अा जाएगा । बाकी लोग चुपचाप भारत लौट जाएंगे ।"



"चक्रव्यूह तो आपने बनाया गुरू ।"



" अजी हमारे क्या कहने ।" विजय सीना तानकर बोला----" हम तो न जाने क्या-क्या बना डालते हैं ।"

----------


## anita

विकास और ब्लेक बंवाय सिर्फ मुस्कराकर रह गए ।



फिर कुछ देर की बातों और ब्लेक व्वाय द्वारा दिया गया कुछ ऐसा सामान जो इस अभियान में उसके काम आने वाला था-लेकर वह गुप्त भवन से निकल गया । दुनिया के महान जासूसों से टकराब के ख्वाब देखता विकास घर पहुंचा । "



पहुंचते ही रैना ने उसे आडे़ हाथों लिया । बिकास जब इधर-उधर के बहाने वनाने लगा तो रैना ने कहा ---मुझे मालूम है कि अब तू वतन के पास जाएगा ।"



खोपड़ी बुरी तरह झन्ना उठी उसकी, बोला…"क्या मतलब ?"



"मतलब ये ।" कहने के साथ ही रैना ने उसके हाथ पर एक कागज रख दिया ।


धड़कते दिल से यह सोचता हुआ विकास कागज की तह खोलने लगा कि यह कागज किसका अौर इसमें क्या लिखा है ।


और उसने खोला,-पढा---


"प्यारे गुरुदेव, चरण सपर्श !"


आप तों विजयं गुरु के केहने में चलते हो ना ? न जाने वतन की मदद के लिए चमन में कव आओगे, शायद उस वक्त जव मेरे भाई का अन्जाम खत्म हो चुका होगा जो डॉक्टर भावा-का हुआ । मगर...मैं चुप नहीं बैठ सकता । मैं आज़ ही चमन जा रहा हूं अापके चरणों की कसम, वतन की तरफ कोई आंखें भी उठाए तो मैं उसकी आखें न निकाल लूं तो मेरा नाम मोणटो नहीं । मैं जा रहा हूं---मगर जरूरत समझो तो अपने बच्चे की मदद के लिए चमन जा जाना । ज़रूरी न समझो तो आपकी इच्छा । "
अपका धनुषंटकार ।

----------


## anita

विकास ने पढ़ा । एक पल के लिए तो-दिमाग चकराकर रह गया उसका।
उसने देखा…कागज में सबसे ऊपर तारीख पड़ी थी । पिछले दिन की तारीख । सचमुच कल शाम से ही धनुषटंकार उसे नहीं चमका था ।
मगर उसे तो ख्वाबों में भी उम्मीद नहीं थी कि धनुषटंक्रार अकेला ही चमन पहुच जाएगा ।
घण्टियों की आवाज सुनते ही धनुषटंकार उछलकर खड़ा हो गया था । वह जान गया था कि उसका भाई आ रहा है वतन ! उसने जाल्दी से पब्बे का ढक्कन, बन्द करके जेब में डाला, और जैसे ही उसने कक्ष के दरवाजे की तरफ देखा-- दूध जैसा सफेद बकरा कमरे में प्रविष्ट हो रहा था । धनुषटंकार उसकी तरफ झपटा, अपोलो धनुषटंकार की तरफ । बड़े अजीब ढंग से एक दूसरे के गालों को प्यार क्रिया उन्होंने । अभी वे प्यार कर ही रहे थे कि दरवाजे पर नजर आया-वतन । दूध जैसे सफेद कपडे, आखों पर चढ़ा सुनहरे फ्रेम और गाढे-काले शीशों का शानदार चश्मा ।



इस बार वतन के हाथ में एक नई चीज थी…एक छडी़ का रग भी दूध जैसा सफेद था । उसे देखते ही धनुषटंकार अपालो से अलग हुआ ।



उसकी तरफ देखता वतन मुस्करा रहा था ।।



धनुकांकार ने एकदन जम्प लगा-दी और बांहें वतन के गले में डालकर उसके सीने पर लग गया, न सिर्फ झूल गया, बल्कि पागलों की, तरह वह वतन गाल चूम रहा था । वतन ने भी प्यार से उसे लिपटा लिया ।



"अकेले ही आए हो क्या ?" वतन ने सबसे पहला सबाल यही किया था ।



धनुषटंकार ने इशारे से ‘हां' कहा । .

यह थी वतन और धनुषटकार की वह पहली मुलाकात जब भारत से चमन पहुचने पर लह वतन से मिला ।

----------


## anita

राष्ट्रपति भवन के मुलाजिमों ने उसे यह कहकर कक्ष में बैठा दिया था, कि वे अभी महाराज को सूचना देते हैं ।



और-----कुछ ही देरे बाद कक्ष में अपोलो और वतन पहुंचे थे ।



फिर-राष्ट्रपति-भवन में धनुषटंकार की जबरदस्त खातिर की गई । अतिधि हॉल में तब, वे नाश्ता कर रहे थे । वतन की छडी उसकी कुर्सी से सटी रखी थी । नाश्ते के 'बीच ही वतन ने उससे पूछा था…"मोण्टो !. यूं ही घूमने चले अाए या कोई खास बात ?"



जवाब में धनुषटंकार ने उसे अपनी डायरी का एक लिखा हुआ पृष्ठ पकडा दिया । उस कागज में धनुषटंकार ने लिखा था आपने आविष्कार के विषय में अख़बारों में स्टेटमेंट देकर अच्छा नहीं क्रिया । दुनिया क्री महाशक्तियां, माने जाने वाले राष्ट्र, उस आविष्कार को प्राप्त करने की कोशिश करेंगे । इस आविष्कार के कारण ही आपकी (वतन) जान भी खतरे में है । आपकी मदद के लिए ही मैं यहां आया हुं । "



पढ़कर बडे आकर्षक ठंग से मुस्कराया वतन, बोला --"तुम वहुत ही पगले हो, मोण्टो ।"


"क्यों ?" धनुषटंकार ने इशारे से पूछा ।



" इसलिए कि तुम व्यर्थ ही चिन्तित हो उठे ।" वतन ने कहा…"जिस देश का शासन मैं चला रहा हूं , वह छोटा जरुर है, लेकिन इस देश का शासक दुनिया की महाशक्तियों के हथकण्डों
से पूर्णतया परिचित है । मैं जानता हूं कि मेरे स्टेटमेंट से दुनियां में खेलती मच गई है । यहीं चाहता भी था मैं ।"

----------


## anita

"क्यो ?" धनुषटंकार ने पुन: इशारे से पूछा ।



"इसलिए कि सारी दुनिया को यह बता सकू कि दुनिया में सिर्फ अमेरिका और रूस ऐसे देश नहीं हैं जिनके बिज्ञान की दुनिया पर एकाधिकार है । मैंने साबित कर दिया कि उनके मुकाबले चमन जैसा छोटा राष्ट्र भी कुछ कर सकता है । क्या दुनिया की महाशक्तियां चमन के इस आविष्कार से चिंतित न ही उठी है?" "'दुनिया की ये महाशक्तियां सिर्फ चित्तित होकर ही नहीं रह जाती हैं ।" धनुषटंकार ने डायरी के पेज पर लिखकर वतन को दिया--"बल्कि जलने लगती हैं । ईर्ष्या से जलती ही रहे -तब भी वे शायद हमारा कुछ न बिगाड़ सकें, लेकिन इनकी आदत है कि ये किसी: भी तरह उस शक्ति को समाप्त कर डालती है, जो उनके करीब जाना चाहती हैं । डाँक्टर भावा का नाम तो सुना ही होगा भैया, उन्होंने भी तुम्हारी ही तरह यह धोषणा कर दी थी कि उन्होंने एक ऐसा आविष्कार कर लिया है जिससे वे समूचे है भारत पर किरणों का एक ऐसा जाल बिठा देगे कि दुनिया का कोई भी अणु/बम भारत को लेशमात्र भी क्षति ऩ पहुचा सकेगा उनका अन्जाम तो तुम..."



" अच्छी तरह जानता हूं ।" हल्के से मुस्कराकर वतन ने कहा-"लेकिन मैं डॉक्टर भावा नहीं हू मोण्टो ! डॉक्टर भावा-इन दरिन्दो को जानते नहीं थे और ठीक उनके विपरीत मैं इन हरामजादों की नस-नस से वाकिफ हूं । मैं अच्छी तरह जानता हू कि कौन-से पल में, क्रिस हद तक घिनोनी चाल चल सकते हैं । तो ऐसा नहीं है मोण्टो, कि मैंने अखबारों को बिना कुछ सोचे समझे स्टेटमेंट दे दिया है । अखबारों को मैंने जो कुछ दिया है, बहुत अच्छी तरह सोच-समझकर दिया है । मुझे मालुम था कि मेरे इस स्टेटमेंट से दुनिया में हलचल मचेगी । महाशक्तियों को चमन के रूप में मंडराती अपने उपर मौत नजर आएगी । अपनी ताकत के मद में चूर जो राष्ट्र अन्धे हुए जा रहे हैं, उन्हें एक ठोकर लगेगी । वे पलटकर चमन की शक्ति का कारण यानी वह यन्त्र छीन लेना चाहेंगे जो मैंने बनाया है । उनका प्रयास तो यही होगा कि वे चमन की शक्ति के ,स्रोत यानी वतन को ही खत्म कर दें ।"




धनुषटंकार ने पुन: लिखा----" इतना सब कुछ जानते हुए यह स्टेटमेंट..... "



वतन ने पढा, धीरे…से मुस्कराया, बोता-----" हां , क्योंकि मैं उन्हें बता देना चाहता था कि हर भारतीय डॉक्टर भावा नहीं है । मैं तो चाहता ही यह हूं कि वे अपनी कोशिशें करें । तुम लोगों को यहाँ से गये छ: महीने हुए हैं न मोण्टो ! हां छ: महीने हुए हैं, मेरे चमन को आजाद हुए । इन छ: महीनों में मैंने यही एकमात्र काम किया ' है । जो तुमने अखबारों में पढ़ा है, इसके अतिरिक्त भी बहुत-से काम किए हैं । ऐसे कि इन महाशक्तियों को इनकी किसी भी गलत हरकत का मुंह-तोड़ जवाब दे सकू।"

----------


## anita

"जैसे ?"' धनुषटंकार ने लिखा ।



वतन ने पढा, पढकर जबाव दिया-----"अभी तो बताने का वक्त नहीं है । यहीं रहोगे तो सब कुछ अपनी आंखों से देख लोगे । अाओ चलें ! फिलहाल दरबार का समय हो रहा है । बाकी बाते दरबार के बाद करेंगे ।" कहने के साथ ही वतन अपनी छड़ी संभालकर उठ खड़ा हुआ ।


तभी धनुषटंकार ने एक हाथ उठाकर उसे एक मिनट रुकने का इशारा किया । "


" बोलो ।" वतन मुस्कुराया-" क्या पुछना चाहते हो ?"



धनुषटंकार जल्दी-जल्दी डायरी में कुछ लिख रहा था। वतन को कुछ ही देर इन्तजार करना पड़ा कि धनुषटकरर को जो लिखना था, यह लिखकर उसके हाथ में डायरी पकड़ा दी । वतन ने उसे अपने होंठों पर मुस्कान लिए पड़ना शुरू किया, पर पूरा पड़ते-पड़ते उसके होंठों मुस्कान गायब हो गई । मस्तक पर एकमात्र बल उभर आया । उसने उस इबारत को पढा, लिखा था--पिछली बार जब हम सब यहां से गए थे तो किसी ने भी तुम्हारे हाथ में कभी कोई छड्री नहीं देखी थी भैया, लेकिन इस बार देख रहा हूं अाप इस छडी को एक मिनट के लिए भी खुद से जुदा नहीं कर रहे हैं । जिस तरह बेदाग सफेद कपडे और ये काला चश्मा आपकी प्रिय है उसी तरह इस बार यह छडी भी लग रही है । क्या मैं इस लायक हूं कि इस छडी के बारे में कुछ जान सकू ?" 



धनुषटकार ने देखा-इबारत को दोबारा पढ़ने के बाद वतन के मस्तक पर पडा़ बल और ज्यादा गहरा हो गया । उसने धनुषटंकार की तरफ देखा, फिर उसके होंठों से एक अत्यन्त ही गम्भीर स्वर निकला----"छड़ी के बारे में जाऩना चाहते हो--------देखो ।"


कहने के साथ ही उसने छडी को ऊपर उठाकर एक हाथ से उसका उपरी हैंडिल पकडा ।


फिर-----एक तेज झटका दिया।


ठीक इस तरह, जैसे क्रिसी म्यान में से तलवार निकले । छड़ी के अन्दर से मुगदर निकल आया हडिडयों का बना मुगदर । वह मुगदर अभी तक खुन से सराबोर था । हडिडयों के बने मुगदर पर लगा खून सूखकर काला पढ़ चुका था । धनुषटंकार अभी अवाक-सा को देख ही रहा था


कि वतन की आवाज ने उसकी तद्रा भग की ।

----------


## anita

वह कह रहा था----"इसे पहचाना मौण्टो यह मेरी माँ और बहन की' हुहिड़यों का बना वही मुगदऱ है जिसे विकास ने बनाया था । जिसके वार सहता-सहता कमीना मैग्लीन मर गया । ये इस पर लगा खून देख रहे हो न…ये मेग्लीन का खून है ये मुगदर कभी नहीं धुलेगा मोण्टों, कभी नहीँ ! अपनी मा आर बहन की इन. हडिडयो को कभी साफ नहीं करूंगा मैं, मैंने कसम खाई है कि हर जुल्मों के खून का कुछ-न्-कुछ अंश इस हडिडयों पर, जरूर लगेगा । इसे हमेशा अपने साथ रखूंगा मैं -- हमेशा ।"


धनुषटंकार के जिस्म का रीयां रोयां खडा हो गया ।


आगे कुछ पूछने के लिए उसे जैसे कोई प्रश्न ही न मिला ।।


वतन ने खुद को -संभाला, मुगदर को छड्री-रूपी म्यान में रखा और बेला---"आओ दरबार में चलें ।"


धनुषटंकार ने ऐक नजर छड़ी को देखा, फिर चुपचाप वतन क पीछेे चल दिया । अपोलो वतन से आगे अपने गले में पड़ी घण्टियां बजाता चला जा रहा था । धण्टियों की वह आवाज वतन के आगमन का प्रतीक था ।
दरबार में प्रविष्ट होते ही धनुषटंकार की खोपड़ी सनसना कर रह ग ई ।




दरबार में अन्य जो-विशेष बातें थीं, वे तो थी हो, किंतु वह - चीज जिसने धनुषटंकार क्रो चकरा दिया था----------वह थी---फलवाली वह वुढिया , जिसे वतन दादी मां कहा करता था । वह दरबार के सर्वोच्च सिंहासन पर विराजमान थी ।




मस्तक पर वही ताज जो वतन ने उसे पहनाया था ।

----------


## anita

धनुषटंकार के दिमाग में विचार-उभरा-पह बुढ़िया तो मर गई धी, उसकी तो जलती चिता भी सबने देखी है फिर ..... फिर क्या चक्कर है हैं फ़लवाली बूढी दादी मां इस सिंहासन् पर कैसे धनुषटंकार का दिमाग| बुरी तरह चकरा रहा था ।




उस पर रहा न गया तो झपटकर वह वतन के कधो पर चढ़ गया । फिर सांकेतिक भाषा में उसने वतन से उस बुढिया कें बारे में पूछा । तब-जबकि वतन उसका इरादा समझा हंस पड़ा था । दरबार के कोने कोने में उसकी खिलखिलाहट गूंज उठी ।।


धनुषटंकार आश्चर्य के साथ उसे देखने लगा । पहली बार उसने वतन को इस तरह खुलकर हंसते देखा था । न सिर्फ उसने ही बल्कि दरबार में मौजूद हर इन्सान-ने वतन को जिन्दगी में पहली बार इस कदर हंसते देखा था ।



सारा दरबार उसकी हंसी की आवाज से गूंज रहा था । कुछ देर बाद अपनी हंसी को काबू में करके वतन बोला…"विकास जैसे जासूस का शिष्य होकर तुम धोखा खा गए मोण्टो । अब तो मानना पडेगा कि चमन के संग तराश दुनिया में बेमिसाल है ।"




धनुषट'कार ने इशारे से पूछा -"क्या मतलब ?”



…"जरा दादी मां को करीब से जाकर देखो । मतलब तुम्हें खुद पता लग जाएगा ।" वतन कह रहा था…"ये दादी मां नहीं, उनका स्टैच्यू है । चमन के ही एक संगतराश ने इसे तैयार किया है । जब वह सगतराश इसे लेकर दरबार में पहुंचा तो हम सहित दरबार में मौजूद हर इन्सान की मनोदशा बैसी ही थी जैसी कि इस वक्त तुम्हारी है । सचमुच दूर से देखकर कोई भी नहीं कह सकता कि सचमुच की दादी मां नहीं बल्कि स्टैच्यू हैं । जैसा कि तुम जानते हो मोण्टो, चमन पर असती हुकूमत इन्हीं की है, मैं इनका प्रतिनिधि हूं ।" यह सव कहता हुआ वतन उस सिंहासन के बराबर ही मौजूद अपने सिंहासन पर बैठ रहा था ।



वतन का सिंहासन फलवाली बूढ़ी मा से कुछ नीचा था । सिंहासन पर बैठने का संकेत था । धनुषटंकार उस दूसरे सिंहासन पर बैठ गया ।

----------


## anita

बैठने के बाद पहली बार उसने दरबार को ध्यान से देखा ।



अभी तक दरबार में अाने के बाद उसने देखा ही क्या था? दादी मां के स्टैव्यू के अलावा वह कुछ भी तो नहीं देख सका था, अब…दरबार की स्थिति को भरपूर नजर से देखा ।



बेहद खूवसूरती से सजा दरबार ।


बेशकीमती झालरें । हाँल की छत से लटके फानूस ! दाईं तरफ कतार में कई रंग की बर्दी पहने सशस्त्र सेनिक सावधानी की मुद्रा में खडे़ थे । उन कतारों के अागे एक कतार कुर्सियों की भी पड़ी थी ।


उन पर बैठे उच्च सेनिक अधिकारी ।



बाई तरफ-सफेद वर्दी में और जल सेनिर्कों की कतारे, 



कतारों के अागे कुर्सियोॉ पर दोनों सेनाओं के अधिकारी । सिंहासन
के ठीक नीचे कपडों में बैठे कुछ व्यक्ति । उनके बैठने का स्थान और तरीका ही बता रहा था कि इस दरबार में उन्हें सम्मानित स्थान _प्राप्त है ।



सिंहासन के ठीक सामने कुछ कुर्सियां पड़ी थी ।

----------


## anita

उन पर चमन के साधारण नागरिकों को बड़े सम्मान के साथ बैठाया गया था ।
"अब दरबार की कार्यवाही प्रारम्भ की जाए ।"



इन शब्दों के साथ वतन अपने सिंहासन से खड़ा हो गया । साथ ही दरबार में बैठा हर व्यक्ति खडा हो गया । वतन अपने करीबी यानी दादी मां के सिंहासन के करीब पहुंचा और बडी श्रद्धा से हाथ जोडकर नतमस्तक होता हुआ बोला-"तुम्हारा बच्चा, तुम्हें साक्षी मानकर, तुम्हारे दरबार की कार्यवाही शुरु करता है ।"




सभी दादी मा के समक्ष नतमस्तक हो गए ।



फिर दादी मां' की स्तुति की गई…ऐसे, जैसे वह कोई देबी रही हो ।



स्तुति के बाद…




सभी ने अपनी-अपनी रिपोर्ट वतन को देनी शुरु की ।


सिंहासन के ठीक नीचे सादे वस्त्रों में जो लोग बैठे हुए थे, धनुषटंकार ने जब उनकी रिपोर्ट सुनी तो उसने जाना ये चमन के गुप्तचर विभागों से सम्बन्धित हैं ।



दरबार की सम्पूर्ण कार्यवाही को धनुषटकार भी चुपचाप सुनता रहा ।

----------


## anita

हा, इस सारी कार्यवाही के बीच उसने यह जान लिया कि वतन ने चमन का शासन बेहद निपुणता के साथ चला रखा है सेनिक अधिकारियों और जासूसों की रिपोर्ट लेने के बाद उसने चमन के नागरिकों की शिकायतें सुनकर उनका समाधान क्रिया ।।



सबसे अन्त में दरबार में कुछ पेटियां खोली गई ।


परन्तु वे सब खाली ही निकली ।


अंतिम पेटी की सील तोड़कर यह देखने पर कि वह भी खाली है, पेटियाँ खोलने बाला मुलाजिम बोला----" ये सारी पेटियों आज भी खाली हैं महाराज ।" एक पल चुप रहकर वतन ने कहा----"' विभिन्न स्थानों पर ये पेटियों इसलिए रखी जाती है कि चमनके किसी भी निवासी क्रो हमसे यानी चमन के वर्तमान शासन से किसी तरह की शिकायत हो अथवा किसी भी विषय से सम्बन्धित कोई ऐसी शिकायत हो जिसे कोई अपने नाम के साथ किसी वज़ह से हम तक न पहुचाता हौ, यह शिकायत इसमें लिखकर डाली जा सकतती हैं । अावश्यक नहीं कि शिकायतकर्ता अपना नाम भी लिखे ।



" इसमें किसी भी शिकायती पत्र का न पाया जाना इस बात का द्योतक है महाराज,कि चमन के किसी नागरिक को ऐसी कोई शिकायत नहीं है जिसको अाप तक पहुंचाने के लिए किसी को अपना नाम छुपाने की जरूरत पड़े ।"
अगर ऐसा है तो शायद हम दुनिया के सबसे खुशनसीब शासक हैं ।" वतन ने कहा---"लेकिन आवश्यक नहीं कि शिकायत-पत्र के न होने का यही कारण हो ! इसका एक और कारण भी हो सकता है, और वह यह कि इन पेटियों का अभी चमन में व्यापक प्रचार न हुआ हो । "


--"ऐसी बात नहीं है महाराज ! इन पेटियों के बारे में चमन का हर नागरिक जानता है ।" मुलाजिम ने बताया ।



--"फिर भी ।" वतन ने कहा----"इन पेटियों का प्रचार बढ़ाया जाए । हम नहीं चाहते कि हमारे शासन से कोई घुटता रहे ।"



" जो आज्ञा !" यह कह कर मुलाजिम नतमस्तक हो गया ।



इस तरह दरबार बरखास्त हुआ।

----------


## anita

दोपहर के भोजन के बाद वतन ने धनुषटंकार को अराम की सलाह दी, उसने यह भी कहा बह उस दरबार की कार्यवाही के बाद उसे अपनी विशेष प्रयोगशाला दिखायेगा । वह प्रयोगशाला जिसमें दरबार की कार्यवाही के वाद वह ज्यादातर वक्त गुजारा करता है, जिसमें उसने ब्रह्मांड से आवाज कैच करने वाला यन्त्र बनाया है ।



धनुषटंकार ने तो जिद की थी कि वह आज ही उस प्रयोगशाला में घूमना और उस यन्त्र को देखना चाहता है । किंतु न जाने क्यों वतन धनुषटंकार की यह ,जिद टाल गया ।।




धनुषटंकार आराम से राष्ट्रपति भवन के उस कमरे में सो गया जिसमें उसके रहने का प्रबन्थ किया गया था । उसका अपना ख्याल था कि वतन और अपोलो प्रयोगशाला में चले गए हैं । वह शाम को पांच बजे उठा-उठते ही उसने देखा कि राष्ट्रपति भवन का एक मुलाजिम उसकी सेवा हेतु हाथ बांधे खड़ा हैं । उसने एक कागज पर लिखकर उसे दिया---" भैया कहां हैं ।"



" प्रयोगशाला में ।" कागज पढने के बाद मुलाजिम ने संक्षिप्त-सा उत्तर दिया ।




….."प्रयोगशाला कहां है ।" धनुषटंकार ने लिखकर पूछा…"मुझे भी वहीं ले चलो ।"

…"क्षमा कीजिए ।" मुलाजिम का जवाब-----" इस वक्त महाराज अपने प्रयोगशाला में व्यस्त होंगे । किसी को भी वहाँ जाने की इज्जत नहीं हैं ।"

----------


## anita

अभी धनुषर्टकार अपनी डायरी पर कुछ और लिखने के लिए उंगलियों में दबे पेन को सीधा कर ही रहा था कि एकाएक राष्ट्रपति भवन में धण्टियों की मधुर आवाज गूंज उठी ।



मुलाजिम ने एकदम कहा-महाराज़ अा गए ।"




उसका वाक्य पूरा होते ही कमरे में प्रविष्ट हुअा--अपोलो ।
उसके बाद दूध जैसे बेदाग सफेद कपडों में कैद वतन । आंखो पर सुनहरे फ्रेम का काला चश्मा, हाथ में छडी…वह छड़ी, जिसके अन्दर उसकी मां और बहन की हडिड़यों का बना मुगदर था । कमरे में वतन की आवाज गूंजी…"मैं जा गया हूं मोण्टों ।"



इसके बाद रात के बारह बजे तक धनुषटंकार की जबरदस्त खातिर चलती रही ।



अगले दिन तब जबकि दरबार में पेटियां खुल रही थी-उस वक्त सारा दरबार चौका जब आखिरी पेटी खुली । पैटी में से फर्श पर गिरे शिकायत-पत्र पर प्रत्येक की दृष्टि स्थिर-सी होकर रह गई । ज्यादातर दरबारिर्यो के चेहरों पर आश्चर्य के भाव उभर अाए । "



धनुषटंकार, अपोलो और वतन की निगाह भी उसी पर थी ।



चमन के विभिन्न स्थानों पर ये पेटियों रखने का कार्यक्रम' पिछले चार महीनों से चल रहा था । प्रतिदिन दरबार में इन पेटियों को खोला जाता था, कभी कुछ नहीं निकला । इन पेटियों के खुलते … समय दरबारी बड़े इत्मीनान के साथ खडे रहते थे, 'क्योंकि सभी जानते थे कि उनमें से कुछ निकलने वाला नहीं है । चार महीने में यह पहला कागज था जो पेटी के माध्यम से दरबार में अाया था ।

----------


## anita

तभी तो प्रत्येक की दृष्टि उसी कागज पर केद्रित थी ।



अजीब-सी धढ़कनों मैं साथ दिल धड़कने लगे थे ।



ज्यादातर लोग एक दूसरे की शक्ल देख रहे थे, जैसे पूछ रहे हों कि क्या वह जानते कि कागज में क्या लिखा होंगा ?


मगर हर आंख में यह सवाल था, जवाब कहीं नहीं ।



…"हम कहते थे न कि इन पेटियों का व्यापक प्रचार नहीं क्रिया गया ।" वतन ने कहा-----"कल के प्रचार का परिणाम सामने है ।"




--"'नहीं महाराज है" पेटियां खोलने वाला मुलाजिम थोडा आगे बंढ़कर बोला---" मैं दावे के साथ कह सकता हू कि आपके शासन में चमन के क्रिसी भी नागरिक क्रो कोई शिकायत नहीं है । यह कागज यूं ही किसी ने मजाक में डाल दिया हो... ।"




…-""शमशेरसिंह ।" वतन की इस गुर्राहट ने दरबार में मौजूद हर आदमी क्रो कंपकंपा दिया-" जानते हो कि चटुकारिता हमें पसन्द नहीं । तुम कैसे कह हो कि सारे चमन-मैं किसी
क्रो हमसे कोई शिकायत नहीं हैं ।"



" ज जी जी मैं जानता हूं ।" शमशेरसिह नामक मुलाजिम बौखला गया ।

----------


## anita

"तुम जैसे चादुकार अगर हमारे चारों तरफ रहें तो चमन के नागरिक घुट-धुटकर ही मर जाए वे परेशान होते रहे अोर तुम जैसे चाटकारों से घिरे हम इसी भ्रम में रहे कि हमारे शासन में किसी कौं कोई शिकायत नहीं है, कैसे जानते हो तुम ?"



सहमकर शमशेर सिंह ने गर्दन झुका ली ।



'"अगर तुम जानते होते तो यह कागज इस पेटी में से न निकलता ।" वतन का गम्भीर स्वर-----" रही मजाक की बात तो तुम्हें यह ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि चमन का एक बच्चा भी इतना बदतमीज नहीं जो अपने राजा से इस तरह का मजाक करे । पेटी से निकला यह पत्र ज्वलन्त प्रमाण है क्रि क्रिसी को हमसे, हमारे शासन करने के ढंग से कोई शिकायत है तुम्हारी यह पहली गलती है, इसलिए क्षमा करते हैं, मगर इस शर्त पर की भविष्य में तुम हमसे ऐसी चाटुकारिता-भरी बात फिर कभी न कहोगे ।"


शमशेरर्सिंह चुप ।



" अपोलो !" वतन के मुह से निकला ।



जैसे इसी शब्द का प्रतीक्षक था बकरा, वह अपने सिहांसन से उछला । एक मिनट में वह पत्र लाकर उसने वतन को दिया, इधर अपोलो वापस अपने सिंहासन पर जाकर बैठा और उधर पत्र की तह खोलता हुआ वतन कह रहा था…"यह पत्र हम भरे दरबार में जोर-जोर पढेगे ताकि जिसने यह लिखा है, उसकी शिकायत आप लोग भी जान जाएं ।"



सबकी सांसें रूक गई जैसे !



सभी लोग जानना चाहते थे कि वतन के खिलाफ आज चमन के किसी नागरिक की क्या शिकायत हो गई है ।वतन ने पड़ना शुरू क्रिया-

----------


## anita

-----वतन बेटे? 



वतन ने पत्र में लिखा ये सम्बोधन पढ़ा तो दरबारियों के रोंगटे खडे हो गए ।



परन्तु बिना अटके वतन आगे पढ रहा था…


" तुम्हारे शासन में कोई कमी न होते हुए भी एक सबसे बड़ी कमी यह है कि तुम्हारा गुप्तचर विभाग वहुत कमजोर है । तुम जानते होगे जिस देश का यह बिभाग कमजोर हो उस देश का भविष्य किसी भी समय अन्धक्रार में गर्तं में डूब सकता है । तुम शायद यह चाहोगे कि मैं इस कथन को प्रमाणित करू । तुमने अपने गुप्तचर विभाग को यह काम भी सौंप रखा है कि कोई भी अजनबी चमन में दाखिल होते ही
उनके नोटिस में अा जाए? मगर--यह नहीं हुआ । मैं चमन में आ गया और तुम्हारा कोई भी जासूस यह न जान सका कि कोई अजनबी चमन में आ पहुंचा , चमन में ही नहीं बल्कि इस वक्त जबकि यह पत्र दरबार में पढ़ा जा रहा है-यह सुन कर शायद सभी को हैरत होगी कि मैं इसी दरबार में मौजूद हूं तुम्हारे जासूस अगर मुझे अब भी पकड़ लें तो मैं यह शिकायत वापस ले लूंगा ।


तुम्हारा न-न-ना-अभी नाम नहीं ।


इस पत्र की समाप्ति तक सारे हॉल में सनसनी-सी दौढ़ गई ।


अजीब घबराए-से चेहरे नजर अाने लगे । सब एक-दूसरे क्रो संदेह-भरी दृष्टि से देख रहे थे ।


और --- सिंहासन के करीब बैठे गुप्तचर ? 


उनके चेहरे तो हल्दी की भांति पीले पड़ गए ।


वतन की दृष्टि अभी तक पत्र पर जमी हुई थी एकाएक उसने पत्र पर से नजरें हटाई । गौर से एक-एक देरबारी को देखा । पत्र उसने अपनी जेब में रखा । दरबार में सन्नाटा छा गया-ऐसा जैसे कि मौत पर शोक मनाया जा रहा हो ।

----------


## anita

फिर सबने देखा-वतन के होंठों पर उभरने वाली एक अजीब-सी मुस्कान ।



वह सिंहासनं से उठ खडा हुअा ।


धीरे-धिरे सन्तुलित से कदमों से वह नीचे उतरने लगा । सारे दरबार में ऐसा सन्नाटा छा गया था कि सूई भी गिरे तो बम जैसे विस्फोट की अावाज हो । हर दृष्टि इस वक्त वतन पर केन्द्रित थी ।



लह सिंहासन से नीचे अाया ।



सैनिको की कतारों क्रो देखता वह आगे बढने लगा ।


एकाएक शमशेरसिह के करीब जाकर यह उसके पैरों में झुक गया । पैर छू लिए उसने ।


" अरे अरे , महाराज..." शमशेर .ने बौखलाना चाहा तो... उसक पैर पकडकर वतन ने कहा-"आपका बच्चा आपको पहचान गया है अलफांसे चचा !" वतन के ये शब्द जैसे विस्फोट वन गए । सभी उछल पडे ।


धनुषटंकार तो अपने छोटे-से सिंहासन से गिरते-गिरते बचा ।


शमशेरसिह ने झुककर वतन के कान पकड़े और उसे ऊपर उठाता हुआ बोला-"पगला कहीं का ।"


अलफांसे का स्वर सुनकर तो धनुषटंकार उछल ही पड़ा ।

----------


## anita

उधर…अलफांसे वतन को अपने गले से लगाए खडा था ओर इधर कूदकर धनुषटंकार उसके करीब पहुंचा वडी श्रद्धा के साथ उसने अलफांसे के चरण स्पर्श किए तो अलफांसे का ध्यान उसकी तरफ आकर्षित हुआ ।



वतन उससे अलग हुआ तो धनुषटंकार उसके गले में झूल गया ।



पागलों की तरह वह अलफांसे के चेहरे पर से शमशेर का मेकअप उतारने की कोशिश करने लगा तो..



हंसता हुआ अलफासे कहने लगा---"अबे रूक जा शैतान बान्दर...मैं खूद ही हटाता हू ।" इन शब्दों के साथ ही अलफासे ने अपने चेहरे पर से शमशेर के चेहरे की झिल्ली उतार दी ।



अलफांसे का चेहरा देखते ही सबके मुह से सिसकारियां सी निकल पड़ी । उसके गले में बांहें डाले छाती पर लटका धनुषटकार पागलों की तरह अलफांसे के चेहरे को चूमे चला जा रहा था, उधर-अपोलो ने भी करीब जाकर-उसके चरर्ण स्पर्श किए ।


धनुषटंकार को छोड़कर उसने अपोलो को गोद में उठा लिया । कुछ समय, इसी तरह की मौजमस्ती में गुज़र गया ।



फिर-दरवार में अलफांसे के लिए एक विशेष सिंहासन डलवाया गया । पुन: अपने सिंहासन पर जाकर जव वतन ने गुप्तचरों के अभी तक पीले पडे 'चेहरों को देखा तो ' -"चचा !" "उसने अलफांसे से कहा था- इस शिकायत-पत्र में तुमने जो मेरे गुप्तचर विभाग के बारे में जो लिखा है, उसे मैं सहीं नहीं मानता ।"



"क्यों ?" अलफांसे ने कहा----" मैं न सिर्फ चमन में बल्कि इस दरबार तक पहुंच गया, और इन्हें भनक तक न लग सकी, क्या ये ...."

----------


## anita

" चचा, ये कमी इसलिए नहीं रही क्योंकि दरबार तक पहुचने बाले अाप हैं ।" वतन ने कहा'-"आप...जो दुनिया के माने हुए जासूसों को उंगलियों पर नचाते हैं न जाने कब से इण्टरपोल के लिए सिरदर्द बने हैं । अमेरिका के माफिया संगठन ने जिसके सामने घुटने टेक दिए , जिसने हर देश में जुर्म किए, लेकिन कोई भी सरकार आपको अपनी इच्छा के विरुद्ध कभी किसी जेल में न रख सकी…तो...तो...फिर आपके सामने इन छोटे गुप्तचरों की क्या बिसात है ? ये बेचारे क्या पकड़ पाते आपको ?"




" हम तो ये चाहते हैं वतन कि दुनिया के सर्वश्रेष्ट जासूसों से ज्यादा समझदार और खतरनाक चमन के जासूस हों ।" अलफासे ने कहा--हम यह चाहते हैं कि जिस को कभी कोई न पकड़ सका उसे चमन के जासूस पकड़ें ।"
"यह तो आपका प्यार है मेरे प्रति जो अाप ऐसा सोचते हैं चचा !" वतन ने कहा'---'"आपका अाशीर्वाद रहा तो कुछ दिनों बाद चमन का गुप्तचर संगठन ऐसा ही होगा, फिलहाल दरखस्त है मेरी कि अाप अपने बच्चों को माफ कर दें ।" वतन का संकेत जासूसों की तरफ था ।


"‘माफ क्रिया ।" अलफांसे ने कहा…"लेकिन ये नहीं बताओगे क्रि तुमने मुझे एकदम कैसे पहचान लिया ?"



अब कहीं जाकर जासूसों के चेहरे सामान्य हुए ।



वे वतन की तरफ़ देखे रहे थे, यह जानने के लिए कि वह अलफांसे के प्रश्न का क्या जवाब देता है ।



धीमे से मुस्कराने के पश्चात् वतन ने कहा…"यहा आने के बाद आपने शेमशेर का मेकअप तो कर लिया चचा, लेकिन चूक आपसे यह हो गई कि शिकायत-पत्र आपने अपनी राइटिंग में लिख दिया जिसे थ्रोड़ा-सा ध्यान से देखने पर ही हैं पहचान गया था ।"




"ओह !" अलफांसे के मुंह से निकला-----", खैर मेरीं राइटिंग पहचानने के बाद यह तुम जान गए कि यह पत्र लिखने वाला मैं हूं लेकिन सवाल यह उठता है कि तुमने यह वैसे पहचान लिया कि मैं शमशेरसिह के मेकअप में हू ?।"

----------


## anita

…"क्योकि आपके चेहरे पर अन्य दरबारियों की तरह घबराहट के चिन्ह नहीं थे ।"


वतन जब यह कहा अलफांसे ने उसे पुऩः अपनी बांहों में भींच लिया ।
"तो इसका मतलब यह है चचा, कि अाप भी इसी वज़ह से यंहा अाए है जिस वजह से मोण्टो भारत से अाया ?" अलफासे की सारी बाते सुनने के बाद वतन ने कहा था…"यानी आपकों भी यहीं खतरा हुअा कि मेरे स्टेटमेंट से महाशक्तियां मुझे घेरने की कोशिश करेंगी ?"


" और नहीं तो क्या ?" अलफांसे ने कहा ।


इस वक्त वे दोपहर का भोजन कर रहे थे और साथ-ही-साथ आपस में बातें भी भी करते जा रहे थे । यह भोजन कक्ष राष्ट्रपति भवन की तीसरी मंजिल पर था । कुछ देर तक वे यूं ही बातें करते रहे फिर जबकि वे भोजन कर चुकं तो धनुषटकार ने डायरी पर लिखा --


" वो कल का वादा याद है, भैया ?"


वतन ने पहा, पढकर मुस्कराकर बोला…" क्या तुम्हारी बात मैं कभी भूल सकता हूं मोण्टो ?"



धनुषटंकार कुछ और लिख पाता उससे पहले अलफासे ने पूछा --"दोनों भाई ही बात किए जाओगे या हमें भी पुछोगे ?"



" कोई विशेष बात नहीं चचा ।" वतन ने कहा-"लल मोण्टो से वादा क्रिया था कि इसे अपनी प्रयोगशाला दिखाऊंगा । उसी के लिए लिखकर पुछा है कि कहीं मैं भूल तो नहीं गया हुं ?”

----------


## anita

"क्या ?" हल्के से चौककर-"तो क्या तुमने अपनी कोई प्रयोगशाला वना ली है ?"



"नहीं तो फिर आपके ख्याल से मैंने यह आविष्कार कहां किया होगा ?"




" तो तुम्हारी प्रयोगशाला तो हम भी देखेंगे भई ।"



"आप आज आराम कीजिए चचा-----कल देख लीजिएगा ।" वतन ने कहा।




"जिस तरह हिटलर की जिन्दगी में असंभव का कोई शब्द नहीं था उसी तरह हमारी डिक्शनरी में कहीं तुम्हें आराम नहीं मिलेगा ।" मुस्कराते हुए अलफांसे ने कहा…"आराम तो हराम है मेरे लिए । इच्छा तो हमारी है वतन, कि तुम्हारी प्रयोगशाला आज ही देखे, परन्तु कोई बात नहीं वतन । जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा'-वैसे भी इस वक्त हम चमन में हैं, जर्रें जर्रे पर तुम्हारा हुक्म चलता-है-फिर भला हमारी क्या विसात है ।"




"ओह चचा!" वतन इस तरह बोला जैसे उसे बेहद दुख हुआ हो…"कैसी बातें करते हैं आप? कहीं भी सही लेकिन मेरा हुक्म आपसे बढ़कर नहीं । मैंने तो इसलिए कह दिया था कि अाप थक गये होंगे । आपकी इच्छा यह है कि अाज ही मेरी प्रयोगशाला देखें, तो अाइए ।" कहकर वतन उठा । छड़ी से टक- टक -टक की ध्वनि पैदा करता हुआ वह एक खिड़की के नजदीक पहुंचा ।




खिड़की खोली ।

----------


## anita

बस, खिड़की से चमन की वस्ती का एक हिस्सा चमक रहा था । दूर-दूर तक बने हुए मकान, दूर किसी फैक्टरी की एक चिमनी भी चमक रही थी, मगर…यह सब कुछ एक सीमा तक ही चमक रहा था । सामने एक दीवार अड़ रही थी…बेहद ऊंची दीवार ।" जैसे किसी किले की रही हो ।परन्तु-----वह दीवार किसी किले की थी नहीं इसलिए कि वह नई बनी हुई थी । मगर हां…दीबार भी कहां थी वह । वह तो एक इमारत ----वहुत ऊंची, किलेनुमा ! पूरे चमन में सबसे ऊंची इमारत राष्ट्रपति भवन की थी किन्तु वह साफ देख रहे थे, वह इमारत राष्ट्रपति भवन से भी बहुत ऊंची थी । उसी की और संकेत करते हुए वतन ने कह --"उस किलेनुमा इमारत को देख रहे है न अाप ? दरअसल वही मेरी प्रयोगशाला है जब तक चमन में वह नहीं बनी थी तब चमन की सबसे ऊंची इमारत थी, वह राष्ट्रपति भवन लेकिन अब वह है और थोडी-बहुत नहीं बल्कि इस राष्ट्रपति भवन से ठीक दूगनी ऊंचाई है उसकी । जहाँ उस इमारत का निर्माण' किया गया है, मैग्लीन के शासनकाल में वहा एक वहुत विशाल मैदान था । अपनी प्रयोग्शाला के लिए मैंने उसी जगह को उपयुक्त पाया और आज अाप देख रहे हैं-वहाँ खडी़ मेरी प्रयोगशाला ।"



" लेकिन इसकी यह दीवार इतनी चिकनी और सपाट क्यों है ?" अलफांसे ने पूछा…"कहीं कोई खिडकी, पाइप नजर नहीं अा रही । इतनी ऊंचाई तक जाने बाली इतनी चिकनी और सपाट दीवार बड़ीं अजीब-सी लगती है ।"



" न सिर्फ यहीं दीदार चचा, बल्कि प्रेयोगशाला की चारों ही दीवारें इसी तरह चिकनी' और सपाट हैं ।" वतन ने कहा…"कदाचित अाप समझ सकते हैं कि ये दीवारें प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा को ध्यान में रखकर बनाई गई हैं ।"



अलफांसे इस तरह मुस्कराया जैसे कोई बुजुर्ग' बच्चों की किसी बचकानी बात पर मुस्करा दे । बोला----"क्या तुम समझते हो कि इन दीवारों को इतनी चिकनी और सपाट बनवाकर तुमने सुरक्षा का कोई अच्छा प्रबन्ध क्रिया है ?" .



" सोचा तो यही है, चचा ! "



अलफासे कुछ बोला नहीं । हा, होंठों पर मुस्कान वही थी ।

वतन -ने उस मुस्कान का अर्थ समझा तो बोला…“यह मत समझियेगा चचा, कि प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा का मैंने यहीँ एकमात्र प्रबन्ध क्रिया है । इसे यूं समझो कि सुरक्षा के जितने भी प्रचन्ध मेरे दिमाग में आए, वे सभी मैंने इस प्रयोगशाला क्री सुरक्षा के लिए प्रयोग क्रिए हैं । मेरा दावा है, बल्कि यू समझिए कि आपके लिए भी चेलेंज है कि अगर आप स्वयं इस प्रेयोगशाला के अन्दर जाकर , अन्दर एक सूई भी उठाकर सुरक्षित बाहर अा जाएँ तो महान सिंगहीं के स्थान पर आपको गुरु मान लुंगा ।"

----------


## anita

"ओंह !" अलफांसे धीमें से हसा…"इतना गर्व है अपने प्रबग्ध पर ?"




'"गर्व नहीं, विश्वास कहिए चचा । वतन ने कहा…"मैं गर्व नहीं करता क्योंकि सुना है…गर्व रावण का भी नहीं रहा ।"


" खैर !" अलफांसे बोला-----" सुरक्षा के वे क्या इन्तजाम किया तुमने ?"




-"बांकी इन्तजाम तो अाप प्रयोगशाला के करीब ही जाकर देख सकेंगे । हां, एक इन्तजांम अाप यहां से अवश्य देख सकते हैं, सो मैं आपको दिखाता कहने के बाद वतन ने अपोलो से नजरें मिलाकर कहा…अपेलो ।"




अपोलो जैसे जानता था कि उसे वया करना है ।



वह खिड़की-के पास से मुडा । एक ही जप्प-मेँ वह कमरे से बाहर निकल गया । करीब द्रो मिनट बाद जब यह वापस आया तो वह अपने दो पिछले पैरों पर चल रहा था । अपने अगले दो हाथों में उसने एक विशेष किस्म की दूरबीन क्रो संभाल रखा था ।



दूरबीन उसने वतन को दे दी ।




: अलफांसे की तरफ दूरबीन बढाता हुआ वतन बोला-----" ये लीजिए----, इसे से लगाकर प्रयोगशाला की तरफ देखिए ।"

----------


## anita

अलफांसे-ने वैसा ही क्रिया तो देखा-
प्रेयोगशाला की पूरी छत को अजीब-सी किरणों के जाल से कवर कर रखा था । किरणों से जाल की एक छतरी-सी बन गई थी जिसके नीचे प्रयोगशाला की छत थी अलफांसे ने देखा-लाल और बारीक दहकती हुई-
किरणों का एक विशाल जाल । क्रिरणे क्रिसी पतले तार जितनी

मोटी थी । वे तार ऐक दूसरे में बुने हुए प्रतीत हो रहे थे । ठीक आटा छानने की छलनी का बडा रूप । कुछ देर तक अलफांसे उसे देखता रहा फिर दूरबीन आंख से सटाये ही बोला----"यह क्या है ?"



अलफांसे का यह कहना था कि धनुषटंकार ने उसके हाथ से दूरबीन 'ले ली ।



उधर धनुषटंकार दूरबीन आंख से सटाये प्रयोगशाला की छत क्रो कवर किए दहकती किरणों के उस बारीक जाल को देख रहा था, उधर अलफांसे नंगी आंखों से उस जाल को देखने की असफल कोशिश का रहा था ।"
" इस तरह कोशिश करने से कोई लाभ नहीं है, चचा !" वतन ने कहा-----"इस विशेष दूरबीन की मदद के बिना, कुछ नहीं दिखेगा ।"



प्रयोगशाला की इमारत पर से नजरें हटाकर अलफांसें ने वतन पर नजरे गडा दीं, बोला…" उनकी विशेषता नहीं बताओगे ?"



" सुनिए ।" रहस्यमय ढंग से मुस्कराया वतन-----"भारतीय वैज्ञानिक डॉक्टर भावा का नाम तो सुना ही है सारी दुनिया जानती है कि उन्होंने किसी ऐसी किरणों का जिक्र किया था जिनकू मौजूदगी में अणुबम की विशेषता एक गेंद से बड़कर न हो । "



"'क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"



" मेरी प्रयोगशाला की छत को कवर किए जो किरणे आपने देखीं, वह डाँक्टर भावा का ही आविष्कार है ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या मतलब?" अलफांसे बूरी तरह चौंका ।



"मतलब यह चचा कि जिन किरणों का आविष्कार भावा करने वाले थे, उन्हें तो दुश्मनों ने यह अविष्कार पुर्ण
करने से पूर्व ही मोत की गहरी नीद सुला दिया ।” गम्भीर स्वर में वतन कह रहा था-""मगर उनका वह अधूरा आविष्कार मैंने पूर्ण कर लिया है ।"


" कैसे ?"'


"वेवज एम' द्वारा ।"



"वेवज एम ।" अलफांसे ने दोहराया-"वेवज एम क्या है ?"'




" यह मेरे उसी यन्त्र का नाम है, जिसके बारे में विश्व के अखबारों में छपा है ।" वतन ने वताया ब्रह्माण्ड से आवाजें कैच करने वाले अपने यन्त्र का नाम मैंने 'वेबज एम' रखा है ।

इसी ’वेवज एम' द्वारा मैंने ब्रह्माड में-बिखरी डॉक्टर भावा की आबाज क्रो कैच क्रिया और उसी के आधार पर भावा के उस अधूरे कार्य को पूर्ण क्रिया । जिस आविष्कार क्रो करने से पहले डॉक्टर भावा दुश्मनों के षडृयन्त्र का शिकार हो गए, उसको मैंने उन्हीं की आवाज से पूर्ण कर लिया ।"



" क्या डॉक्टर भावा इन किरणों का फार्मूला तेयार का चुके थे ?"

----------


## anita

-"बेशक ।" वतन ने बताया----"" ब्रह्मड में मुझे उनकी आवाजें मिली हैं तो बेशक वे फार्मूला तैयार का चुके ।"




"जरा स्पष्ट करके बताओ !"
"आपक्रो याद होगा कि डाक्टर भावा के साथ उस विमान में जिसके क्रेश होने पर वे मारे गए, उनका एक सहयोगी भी था जो उन्हीं के साथ मारा गया । व्रह्मांड में से मुझे डॉक्टर भावा और उनके उस सहयोगी की आवाजें मिली हैं, आवाजें उस वक्त की हैं जब वे दोनों इन किरणों के बारे में बांते कर रहे थे । मेरे ‘वेबज़ एम' ने सबसे पहले डॉक्टर भावा की वह आवाज पकड़ी ---"किरणों का फार्मूला मेरे दिमाग में बैठ चुका है ।"



" क्या अाप मुझे बतायेंगे ?" यह आवाज उनकें सहयोगी की थी ।"



" क्यो नहीं !" ‘वेवज़ एम' द्वारा ब्रह्मांड से कैच की गईडाँक्टर भावा की आवाज…'"दुनिया मेँ मात्र तुम एक ऐसे व्यक्ति हो जिस पर हम आंखें बन्द करके विश्वास कर सकते हैं । गौर से सुनो-हम तुम्हें बता सकते हैं कि अणुबम की शक्ति को हीन करने वाली किरणे किस तरह बनाई जा सकती हैं । ध्यान से सुनना और जहाँ कहीं भी तुम्हें कोई कमी नजर अाए, फौरन रोक देना ।"




"इस तरहृ ....!" वतन ने कहा-"ब्रह्माण्ड में बिखरी डॉक्टर
भावा और उनके सहयोगी के बीच हुई समस्त बातें मैंने 'बेवज एम' द्वारा इकटृठी कर ली । उन आवाजों में डॉक्टर भावा ने अपने सहयोगी को किरणों का फार्मूला बताया था । बीच-बीच में उनका सहयोगी तरह तरह के प्रश्न करता था । बस, मुझे फार्मूला मिल गया और फिर मुझ जैसे व्यक्ति को फार्मूले के आधार पर किरणों का आविष्कार फेरने में भला क्या दिक्कत पेश आ सकती थी ? प्रयोगशाला के ऊपर उन किरणों का जाल आपने देखा ही है ।"



"क्या सचमुच ये वही किरणे हैं ?" अलफासे ने पूछा ।

----------


## anita

"निसन्देह ।” वतन का जबाब था-"प्रयोगशाला में चलकर मैं डॉक्टर भावा और उनके सहयोगी ही आवाज आपको सुना सकता हूं । 'वेवज एम' द्वारा मैंने ब्रह्मांड से उन्हें कैच करके टेपरिकॉर्डर में भर लिया है । प्रयोगशाला के ऊपर आपने वहीं किरणे देखी हैं जिनकी छतरी के नीचे समूचे भारत क्रो अणुबम के भय से मुक्त रखना डॉक्टर भावा का ख्वाब था ।"



कई क्षण तक सोचता ही रह गया अलफांसे, फिर बोला ---" तुम महान हो वतन ! बेशक तुम आधुनिक दुनिया के सबसे बड़े वैज्ञानिक हो । जो तुमने किय् है, उसे आखों से देखने के बावजूद यकीन नहीं अाता कि तुम इतना सब कुछ कर सकते हो ।"
'मैंने क्या किया है, चचा ?" वतन ने कहा-"मैंने तो सिर्फ 'वेवज एम' का आविंष्कार क्रिया है वाकी ये किरणे तो डॉक्टर भावा का आविष्कार हैं । महान तो वे थे जिन्होंने इन अजीबोगरीब किरणों का… आविष्कार कर लिया था । मैंने क्या क्रिया----सिर्फ यहीं किया जो डॉक्टर भावा अपने सहयोगी को बताते रहे ।"



'‘दुनिया में इतने बड़े-बड़े वैज्ञानिक पडे़ हैं ।" अलफांसे ने कहा…"उन्होंने क्यों नहीं डाँक्टर भावा के इस अधूरे आविष्कार को पूर्ण कर लिया ?"



" उनके पास 'बेवज एम' कहां'था ?"' '



" 'वेवज एम’ का आविष्कार ही तो तुम्हारी महानता है ।" अलफांसे ने कहा…"आज तक कोई सोच भी नहीं सका कि ब्रह्माण्ड से आवाजें कैच करने का कोई यन्त्र भी बनाया जा सकता है । तुमने यह यन्त्र बना लिया । उस यन्त्र की मदद से ब्रह्मांड में
डाँक्टर भावा... ।"



…"ओह-चचा !” उसे बीच में ही रोक दिया वतन र्ने-"आप तो मेरी तारीफ करने लगे । बात तो सिर्फ यह थी कि मैं आपको वे प्रबन्ध बता रहा था' जो प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा के लिए मैंने किए है । अाप तो एक ही प्रवन्ध देखकर उसी में खो गए ।"



अोर-वास्तव में जैसे वह उन्हीं किरणों में खोकर रह गया था अलफांसे ।

----------


## anita

उसने उपने सिर को झटका देकर, मस्तिष्क को विचार मुक्त किया और फिर ब्रोला-" हां -- खैर, और क्या प्रबन्थ किए हैं ।



"आइए मेरे साथ ।" वतन ने उनसे कहा और कक्ष से बाहर की तरफ कदम बढ़ा दिए ।



धनुधटंकार भी अपनी जाल से दूरबीन हटाकर उनके के साथ-साथ चल दिया ।



वे चारों राष्टपति भवन के बाहर निकले, द्वार पर ही वतन की चमचमाती हुई सफेद कार खड़ी थी । दूध. जैसे सफेद कपडे पहने ड्राइवर ने उसका अभिवादन-क्रिया और स्वागतार्थ कार के दरचाजे खोले ।



कुछ ही देर बाद कार अपने गन्तव्य की तरफ रवाना हो गई ।



"लेक्रिन तुमने अखबारों में इन किरणों के बारे में तो कोई स्टेटमेंट नहीं दिया था वतन ?" अलफांसे वे कहा !



" तभी तो कहता हूँ कि मेरे स्टेटमेंट से जैसा आपने और विजय चचा ने सोचा, उतना मुर्ख नहीं हूं मैं ।वतन ने
वताया-अखबार बालों को मैंने उतना ही बताया जितना बताना चाहिए ।"
वास्तव में अलफांसे उस प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा, से प्रभावित हुआ ।।



परन्तु----जो उसे करना था, यह सुरक्षा उसे टाल नहीं सकती धी । वतन द्वारा प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा के प्ररयेक प्रबन्ध को ध्यान से देखता और दिमाग में बैठाता हुआ अलफासे उसके साथ चला ।

----------


## anita

समुचे इन्तजाम को देखकर उसकी आंखों में जो चमक उमरी वतन, धनुषटंकार अथवा अपोलो में से कोई नहीं देख सका था । उनंके साथ चलता हुआ यह इमारत क्री तरफ बढने लगा । अभी वे इमारत से पचास गज दूर ही थे कि बीच में एक
खाई अा गई ।



वतन के साथ-साथ सभी उस खाई के क्रिनारे पर ठिठक गए ।



अलफांसे ने देखा---यह खाई इमारत की दीवार के साथ-साथ चली गई थी ।




…'"जरा इस खाई में झांकिए चचा ।।" वतन ने कहा ।



अलफांसे ने झांका तो उस आदमी कर दिल भी धक् से रह गया ।



खाई अत्यन्त ही गहरी थी । उसके अनुमान से पच्चीस गज नीचे पानी का ऊपरी तल नजर अा रहा था । उस तल से नीचे खाई और कितनी गहरी है, यह अलफांसे अनुमान न लगा सका । अभी वह झाक ही रहा था कि पानी में उसे जोरदार हलचल महसूस हुई ।




…"इमारत की दीवार के सहारे--सहारे चारों तरफ यह खाई बनाई गंई है ।" वतन ने बताया-----"तो आप इसकी "देख ही रहे हैं । यह चौडाई मैंने चेतक को ध्यान में रखकर बनाई है ।।

----------


## anita

"चेतक कौन ?" अलफांसे ने पूछा ।



"कमाल है !" मुस्कराते हुए वतन ने कहा-"चैतक को नहीं जांनत्ते आप ।।चेतक वही-भारतीय इतिहास के महायोद्धा महाराणा प्रताप का घोडा । उसी को ध्यान में रखकर मैंने इस खाई की चौड़ाई 50 गज रखी है ।"
" घोडे़ का इस खाई से क्या मतलब ?"

" कभी कभी तो अाप ऐसी बात करते हैं चचा, जैसे कुछ जानते ही न हों !" वतन बोला-"हालांकि इस जमाने में 'चेतक' जैसा कोई घोडा है नहीं और होगा भी तो चेतक भी इतनी चौडी़ खाई को एक ही जम्प में कभी पार नहीं कर सकेगा ।"



-"ओह !" अलफांसे इस तरह बोला, जेसे अब वह वतन के कहने का मतलब समझा हो, बोला…"लेकिन क्रिसी घोड़े को जम्प लगाकर क्या इसमें मरना है ? मान तो कि कोई घोड़ा इस खाई को एक ही जम्प में पार कर भी जाता है तो जाएगा कहां ? इमारत की दीवार से टकरा जाएगा । नतीजा यह होगा कि वह खाई में जा गिरेगा ।"



-"अब मैं आपको यह भी बता दूंकि यह खाई कितनी गहरी है ।" वतन ने कहा…"क्योंकि अाप इसकी गहराई को सिर्फ वहीं तक देख सकते हैं जहाँ तक पानी भरा हुआ है पानी कितने भाग में भरा है-यह अाप नहीं जान सकते ।"




" तो बता दो !" अलफांसे ने कहा ।




खाई की गहराई का आइडिया मैंने कुम्भकरण की खोपड़ी से लिया था ।" वतन ने बताया ।



‘"कुम्भकरण की खोपडी़ ।।" अलफांसे चौंका ।

----------


## anita

-"नर्डी समझे ना ? वतन पुन: मुस्काराता हुआ बोला-समझाता हूं आपको । यह उस समय की बात जब महाभारत का युद्ध समाप्त हो गया था । उसमें पाण्डवों की विजय और कौरवों की पराजय हो गई थी । अपनी इस विजय पर पाण्डवों को गर्व हो गया था । उन्होंने महाभारत जीता था इसलिए वे यह समझने लगे कि दुनिया में न उनसे बढकर कोई योद्धा हुआ है और न है ।

--उसी गर्व में चूर एक बार हंसते हुए भीम ने श्रीकृष्ण से कहा…'भगवान हम बहुत ही परेशान हैं ।' किसी नदी तालाब, नहर में इतना पानी ही नहीं है जिसमें हम आराम से नहा सकें । हर जगह नहाने की कोशिश की, किंतु घुटनों से ऊपर पानी ही नहीं जाता । मतलब यह कि बाकी शरीर पर पानी लोटो से डालना पड़ता है ।। आराम से नहाने की कोई जगह ही नहीं है ।"




" हंसी में कहे गए इन शब्दों में छुपे गरूर को श्रीकृष्ण ने नोट कर लिया । अब नीति-निपुण कन्हेैया क्रो उनका गरूर तोड़ना आवश्यक भी लगा । अपने सांवरे होंठो पर आकर्षक मुस्कान बिखेरते हुए बोले…चलोो,'आज हम तुम्हें नहलाते हैं ।।

इस तरह, वे पांचों पाण्डवों को लेकर चल दिये ।।
"एक बड़े-से तालाब के किनारे जाकर श्रीकृष्ण ने उन्हें खड़ा कर दिया और भीम से बोले…‘इसर्में तुम जितना चाहो, नहा सकते हो ।' 



न सिर्फ भीम बल्कि पांचों ही पाण्डव मुस्करा उठे थे ।



----- सोचकर कि श्रीकृष्ण एक छोटे-से तालाब में उनसे नहाने के लिए कह रहे हैं ।





"भीम ने कहा-'क्यों मजाक करते हो भगवान ?"

----------


## anita

"मजाक नहीं करते ।’ चतुर कृष्ण ने कहा…"अगर आराम से नहाना चाहते हो तो इस तालाब नहाओ ।"





"पांर्चों पाण्डवों में एकमात्र युधिष्ठिर ही ऐसे थे जो श्रीकृष्ण की बात की गहराई को पकड़ संके है । उन्होंने भीम क्रो उस तालाब में नहाने की आज्ञा दी । भाई की आज्ञा पाकर भीम उस तालाब में ही चले गए ।"





"बहुत नीचे जाने पर भी जब उन्हें तालाब का तल न मिला तो घबराए और हाथ-पांव चलाकर तैरने लगे । तालाब के ऊपर अाए तो नहाना भूलकर बाहर अाए । किनारे पर खडे सांवरे के होंठों पर मन्द मुस्कान थी ।



"आश्चर्य के साथ तालाब की अोर देखते हुए भीम ने पूछा…यह कैसा तालाब है भगवान ?



"यह तालाब नहीं है भीम , यह कुम्भकरण नाम के एक योद्धा का सिर है ।' कृष्ण ने बताया-'किसी जमाने में यह रावण का भाई हुआ करता था । श्रीराम ने इसका संहार किया तो उसका धढ़ युद्ध-क्षेत्र में और सिर यहां अाकर गिरा । मगर उसके सिर में न कितनी बरसातों का पानी भर गया है । बस...ऐसा ही तालाब है यह ।' 



पांचों पाण्डव आश्चर्य के साथ श्रीकृष्ण का मुखड़ा देखने लगे ।





" कन्हेया ने कहा-'जिसके सिर में बरसात के भरे पानी में तुम डूब गए, जरा अनुमान करो कि वह कुम्भकरण क्या होगा ? किस किस्म का योद्धा होगा ? और ऐसे को भी श्रीराम ने मार डाला, अतः तुम अपनी कौन सी शक्ति पर गरूर करते हो ।'

----------


## anita

" पांचों पाण्डवों की अक्ल टिकाने आ गई । बस !” 
किस्सा सुनाने के बाद वतन ने कहा'……."कुम्भकरण की खोपडी को दिमाग में रखकर मैंने इस खाई की गहराई बनवाई है ।"
"भारतीय इतिहास और ग्रन्थौ की तुम्हें अच्छी जानकारी है ।" मुस्कराता हुआ अलफांसे कह रहा था -----…"'अखबार में छपे स्टेटमेंट में भी तुमने महाभारत में प्रयुक्त होने वाले हथियारों का जिंक्र बडे अच्छे ढंग से किया था और अब 'चेतक' तथा 'कुम्भकरण की खोपडी' का उदाहरण भी बड़े अच्छे ढंग से दिया है । शायद उन ग्रन्थों के उदाहरण देना तुम्हारी आदत भी है ।"



मोहक ढंग से मुस्कराया वतन, कहने लगा…"बैज्ञानिक हूं न और यह भी जानता हूं कि भारत के प्राचीन ग्रन्थ विज्ञान से भरे पडे़ हैं । उन ग्रन्थों को अगर ध्यान से पढा जाए तो आज़ भी वे इस दुनिया को बहुत कुछ दे सकते हैं ।"

" खैर, छोडो़ ग्रन्थों को , तुम अपनी प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा के बारे में कुछ और बता रहे थे ।।"



…"हां" वतन ने कहा…"तो इस खाई की गहराई के बारे तो आप जान ही चुकें हो । यह खाई न सिर्फ इसलिए खतरनाक है इसलिए भी है कि इसमें भरे पानी के अन्दर वह हर खतरनाक किस्म के जानवर मौजूद है, जो समुंद्र में पाए जाते हैं ।। एक बार जो इस खाई में गया समझो, मैत के मुह में गया ।"




अलफांसे को याद अाई-----पानी की लह खलबली ।



एक वार पुन-: उसने खाई में झांककर देखा तो उसके जिस्म में झुरझुरी सी' दौढ़ गई । पानी के उपर तैरते एक भयानक मगरमच्छ को उसने साफ देखा था । न जाने क्यों अलफांसे जैसा' व्यक्ति भी थरथरा गया ।।

----------


## anita

-"क्या किसी भी आदमी को प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जाने से रोकने के लिए इतने प्रबन्ध कुछ कम हैं ?" वतन ने पूछा ।




-"नहीँ" बरबस ही अलफासे के होंठों से निकला-“काफी हैं ।"



…"तो आइए मेरे साथ ।" वतन ने कहा…"जरां ध्यान से देख लीजिए कि प्रयोगशाला की इस दीवार में कहीं कोई रास्ता तो नहीं है ?"




ध्यान से देखते हुए अलफांसे ने कहा ---" चमक तो रहा नहीं है ।"



इस बीच वतन उन्हें लिए इमारत के ठीक बीच में पहुंच गया ।
अलफासे ने देखा'-वतन ने एक अजीब से ढंग से अंपने दोनों हाथ उपर उठाए । इधर उसके हाथ ऊपर उठे, उधर खाई के पार ठीक उनके सामने प्रयोगशाला की दीवार में हल्की-सी एक गढ़गड़ाहट हुई और दीवार में न सिर्फ एक खिड़की के बराबर रास्ता खुल गया बल्कि उस रास्ते में से सरसराकर एक स्टील की चादर खाईं के इस किनारे की तरफ़ बढने लगी ।



यह चादर सिर्फ एक गज चौडी थी ।



सरसराहट पैदा करती हुई यह स्टील क्री चादर खाई के इस किनारे तक पहुची और किनारे की जमीन से सटकर रुक गई । जब खाई पर स्टील की उस चादर के रूप में एक गज चौडा और पचास गज लम्बा एक पुल बन गया । यह पुल प्रयोगशाला की दीवार में एक खिड़की नुमा दरवाजे तक गया था और वह दरवाजा खुला हुआ था ।

----------


## anita

" आओ चचा !" वतन ने कहा…"यह है प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जाने का एकमात्र रास्ता ।" कहने के साथ ही उसने स्टील की उस चादर पर पैर रखा और लम्बे लम्बे कदमों के साथ उस पुल क्रो तय करने लगा ।।।



यह बात और थी कि घण्टियां बजाता अपोलो अब भी उसके आगे था ।




धनुषटंकार अलफांसे के कन्धों पर चढ़ गया, और मुस्कराता हुआ अलफासे वतन के पीछे बढ़ रहा था । अपनी छडी को टक् टक् के साथ वतन बड़े शाही ढंग से उस अजीबो गरीब पुल को तय कर रहा था ।



कुछ ही देर बाद वे सब उस खिड़की में से होते हुए प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर पहुंच गए । अन्दर खिड़की के समीप ही दाहिनी तरफ़ एक सैनिक खड़ा था । उसने वतन को श्रद्धापूर्वक अभिवादन क्रिया ।

उसके करीब ठिठककर वतन ने अलफांसे से कहा-----" इस आदमी ने मेरा यह संकेत देखकर, जो खाईं के उस पार से लिया था…यह रास्ता खोला था । अब मान लिजिए कि मेरे पीछे-पीछे भागता हुआ कोई आदमी प्रयोगशाला में की आने की चेष्टा करता है तो .......?"
समीप की दीवार में ही लगा बटन वतन ले दबा दिया । गड्रगड़ाहट की आवाज के साथ खाई के पार वाला सिरा अपनी जगह से हटा और स्टील की चादर खाई की तरफ झुकती चली गई । इस हद तक झुकी कि वह पुल पूरी तरह खाई में लटक गया ।




"अंजाम की कल्पना अपना अाप स्वयं कर सकते हैं ।" कहते हुए वतन ने दूसरा बटन दबा दिया । स्टील की चादर सिमटकर अन्दर अाने लगी ।

कुछ ही देर बाद वह चादर भी अन्दर आ गई और खिड़की नुमा रास्ता भी वन्द हो गया ।



अब पहली बार अलफांसे ने उधर से ध्यान हटाकर यह देखा कि वह कहां आ गया है । इस वक्त लह एक बहुत की हॉल में था और उसकी छत ठीक उतनी ही ऊचाई पर थी जितनी ऊंची प्रयोगशाला की दीवारें थी ।

----------


## anita

जगह-जगह रोशन रॉडों ने पूरे हॉल को प्रकाशमान कर रखा था ।




हॉल में सादगी के नाम पर कोई इक्का दुक्का ही नजर अाता था ।



एक कोने में बड़े-बडे चार जनरेटर रखे थे । उन जनरेटरों के अागे चार सैनिक मुस्तेदी के साथ बैठे थे ।




वतन ने बताया-कोई भी खतरे की बात होगी तो वह अभी जो मेरे लिए रास्ता खोला करता है, खतरे का साइरन बजा देगा ।। और खतरे का साइरन बजते ही वे चारों सेनिक जनरेटर अॉन कर देंगे । परिणाम यह होगा कि प्रयोगशाला की चारों दीवारों में करेंट बहने लगेगा । वैसे सारी रात तो वे जनरेटर आँन रहते ही हैं । "




उन्हें बताता हुआ वतन हॉल में एक तरफ बढ़ रहा था ।



"लेकिंन इस प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर आदमी गिने-चुने ही नजर अा रहे हैं हैं" अलफांसे ने कहा ।



"ज्यादा आदमियों का यहाँ करना भी क्या है ?” वतन ने बताया-"सिर्फ जरूरत के ही जादमी अन्दर हैं । एक बात अौर भी है जिसे सुनकर शायद आपकी आश्चर्य होगा । वह यह कि प्रयोगशाला अंन्दर का एक भी आदमी प्रयोगशाला से बाहर नहीं जा सकता ।"

----------


## anita

" क्या मतलब ?" वाकई अलफांसे चौंका ।
‘"हा चचा !" वतन ने बताया----", चमन में मात्र मैं और अपोलो ही ऐसे जीव हैं जो हर रोज प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर और बाहर की दुनिया देखते हैं । वरना ज्यादा यह है कि जो लोग प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर हैं, वे कभी प्रयोगशाला से बाहर नहीं गए । जो लोग प्रशेगशाला से बाहर हैं…वे नहीं जानते कि प्रयोगशाला अन्दर से कैसा है कैसा ? चमन के कानून के मुताबिक प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर वाले किसी आदमी का बाहर जाना किसी बाहरी आदमी का अन्दर बना जुर्म है, और इस जुर्म को करने बाले की सजा यह है कि उसे खाई में डाल दिया जाएगा । किन्तु शुक्र है कि अाज तक किसी को ऐसी हिंसात्मक सजा देने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ी ।"

" तुम्हारे कहने का मतलब यह हैकि तुम्हारे और अपोलो के अलावा आज तक प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर का कोई आदमी बाहर नहीं निकला है ओर बाहर से कोई अन्दर नहीं अाया है ?"





"वेशक, मेरे कहने का यहीं मतलब है ।" वतन ने कहा----"इस कानून का यहाँ कठोरता से पालन हो रहा है ।"



“यह बात तो कुछ असम्भव-सी लगती है, वतन ।" अलफांसे ने कहा------" लोग इस प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर हैं, उनका मन अपने बीबी-वच्चों, माता-पिता_अथबा भाई-वहन से मिलने के लिए करता होगा ।"




अचान्क वतन के मस्तक पर बल उभर अाया ।



अलफासे ने उसे महसूस क्रिया । मगर कुछ बोला नहीं ।

----------


## anita

वतन गम्भीर स्वर में कह रहा था----" न किसी बेटे क्रो मां-बाप से जुदा करता हूं न किसी भाई को बहन से । जो लोग प्रगोगशाला के अन्दर हैं, उनका सब कुछ अनेदर ही है । यूं कहो कि उनके परिवारों की एक छोटी बस्ती है यहां ।"



"लेकिन फिर भी बाहर निकलने के लिए इनकी इच्छा होती ही होगी ?"




…"अपने छोटे-से चमन की हिफाजत के लिए ये लोग अपनी इच्छा को खुशी से दबाते हैं । "



एक बार तो निरुत्तर-सा हो गया अलफांसे फिर बोला----"' फिर भी यह प्रयोगशाला तो इनके लिए एक कैद जैसी हो गई ।"



"यूं तो हर आदमी के लिए यह दुनिया एक बड़ीं कैद है ।" वतन ने जवाब दिया ।

न जाने क्यों अलफांसे को ऐसा लगा कि वह एक व्यर्थ के विषय पर बहस करने लगे हैं, यह विचार दिमाग में अाते ही उसने बात का रुख बदल दिया----"तो और क्या इन्तजाम किए है तुमने अपनी प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा हेतु ?“




"पहले मुझे जरा यह बताइए कि क्रिसी भी जगह पहुंचने के लिए कितने किस्म के रास्ते हो सकते हैं ?"



"तीन किस्म के ।"

----------


## anita

"कौन-कौन से ?"



-"हवा, भूमि और जमीन के नीचे से ।"



--"करैक्ट !” वतन ने कहा…“हवा के रास्ते से तो कोई अा नहीं सकता क्योंकि अाप देख चुके हैं कि पूरी प्रयोगशाला के ऊपर अणुनाशक किरणों का जाल बिछा हुआ है । थल के रास्ते से आगे का एक मात्र रास्ता देख ही चुके हैं, उस रास्ते से कोई अा सकता है या नहीं, इस बात का अन्दाजा अाप खुद लगा सकते है । रही जमीन के अन्दर की ब़ात, तो वह भी मुनासिब नहीं क्योंकि मैं आपको बता चुका हूं कि प्रयोगशाला के बाहर दीवार के सहारे-सहारे चारों तरफ जो खाई है वह कुम्भकरण की` खोपडी के बराबर गहरी है और कोई भी आदमी अगर बाहर से सुरंग खोदने की कोशिश करेगा तो खाई में खुलेगी और खाई निश्चित रूप से साक्षात् मौत का मुह हेै ।"




" निस्सन्देह यह प्रयोगशाला दुनिया की पहली और अपने ढंग की प्रयोगशाला है ।" प्रकट में तो उसने यही कहा लेकिन मन-ही-मन कह रहा था…'तुम्हारे इस किले की सुरक्षाओं
को तोड़कर मैं अपना काम करने से बाज नहीं अाऊंगा ।।।
प्रयोगशाला के विभिन्न स्थानों पर से गुजरता हुआ वतन उन्हें अन्त में एक लम्बे-से हॉल में ले आया ।



वह हॉल लम्बा ज्यादा और चौड़ा कम था । पूरा हॉल प्रयोग-शीटों से भरा पड़ा था । ठीक बीच में एक घूमने वाले कुर्सी पड़ीं थी और उस कुर्सी के चारों तरफ एक गोले की आकृति में छ: स्कीनें फिट थी ।



हाल में उनके अतिरिक्त इस वक्त अन्य कोई नहीं था ।



अलफांसे प्रयोगशाला की भौंगोलिक स्थिति और वह सब कुछ अच्छी तरह दिमाग में बैठा चुका था जो वतन उन्हें बताता जा रहा था । हर पल उसका दिमाग यहीँ सोचने में व्यस्त था कि वतन द्वारा फैलाए गए सुरक्षा के इस जाल को कैसे तोड़ा जा सकता है ?

----------


## anita

उसके मनोबलों से एकदम अनभिज्ञ वतन कह रहा था…"यह वह कक्ष है जहा मैं प्रयोग किया करता हूं ।"



अलफासे ने जैसे कुछ सुना ही नहीं ।



" चचा ।" एकाएक वतन सीधा उसी से बोला…“क्या सोचने लगे ? "




अलफांसे की बिचार-तन्द्रा भंग हुई, चौकता सा वह बोला…"सोच रहा हूं वतन कि वैसे तो तुम सिंगहीँ के शिष्य हो, लेकिन उसने तुम्हें खुद से भी दो कदम-आगे ही निकाल दिया । अपनी जिन्दगी में न जाने कितनी बार सिगहीँ ने सिंगलैण्ड बसाया है ।


अपनी तरफ से उसने सुरक्षा के बड़े-बड़े इन्तजाम किए, लेकिन सच जिस तरह की सुरक्षा तुमने इस प्रेयोगशाला के लिए नियुक्त की है, वैसी सुरक्षा सिगहीँ कभी नहीं कर सका । निसंदेह तुम उसके शागिर्द हो, लेकिन.......!"




"न...न...न...चचा ।." वतन ने बीच में ही रोक दिया उसे----"मेरे लिए गुरु से बढ़कर कोई शब्द न कहना । कुछ भी सही , मेरे लिए तो देवता हैं वह । "
"न...न...न...चचा ।." वतन ने बीच में ही रोक दिया उसे----"मेरे लिए गुरु से बढ़कर कोई शब्द न कहना । कुछ भी सही , मेरे लिए तो देवता हैं वह । "


वतन कहता चला गया---"मेरी नजर हैं वह दुनिया के सबसे ज्यादा प्रतिभावान व्यक्ति हैं लेकिन बस, उनके सोंचने का तरीका थोड़ा-सा गलत हो गया है । सोचने के इस तरीके ने ही उनकी सारी प्रतिभा को दबा दिया है । अगर वे हिंसात्मक रूप से सारी दुनिया को झुकाने और उसका समाप्त करने का ख्याल दिमाग से निकाल दें तो दावा है कि अपने दिमाग और शक्ति से वे धरती को स्वर्ग वना दें ।"

----------


## anita

कुछ देर तक उनके बीच बातों का बिषय सिगहीँ रहा ।


फिर------



-"देखिए !"


वतन ने उन स्क्रीनों के बटन अॉन करने शुरू कर दिए ।



टी०वी० स्क्रीनो चित्र पर चित्र उभरने लगे ।



प्रत्येक स्क्रीन पर अलग अलग स्थान का चित्र उभर रहा था । किसी पर राष्ट्रपति भवन के, किसी पर चमन की एक साधारण वस्ती का, क्रिसी पर चमन की एक अमीर बस्ती का, किसी पर प्रयोगशाला के बाहरी मैदान का । इसी तरह विभिन्न स्थानों के चित्र ।




" इसी कुर्सी पर बैठकर मैं अपने सारे देश पर नजर रख सकता हूं ।"वतन ने बताया---"जितने समय मैं, यहाँ रहता हूं यह सभी स्क्रीनें आंन रहती हैं ताकि मैं इस प्रेयोगशालासे बाहर की यानी चमन की स्थिति से नावाकिफ न रहूं ।"



कुछ देर स्कीनों को देखता रहा अलफासें और मन-ही-मन वतन की प्रशसां करता रहा ।

----------


## anita

"आओ चचा । अव मैं आपको वह यन्त्र दिखाता हूं जिसकी घोषणा आपको यहाँ खींच लाई है ।" कहता हुआ वतन एक प्रयोग-डैस्क की तरफ वढ़ गया । लिखने की आवश्यकता नहीं कि धनुषटंकार, अपोलो और अलफांसे उसके साथ थे ।



डैस्क की दराज़ में से वतन ने एक रेडियों के आकार की छोटी-सी मशीनरी निकाली और उसे प्रयोग-सीट पर रखता हुआ वह वह बोला---"यह है वह यन्त्र जिसका नाम मैंने ' बेवज एम ' रखा है ।”



" ये ।" अलफांसे के मुंह से निकला----" इतनी छोटी !"




"क्या यह जरूरी है यन्त्र बहुत बड़ा ही होना चाहिए था ।" मुस्कराते हुए वतन ने कहा---असल में जितना वड़ा यह काम करता है, उतना दुर्लभ इसे बनाना नहीं है । बस-असल बात यह है इसं बारे में कभी किसी ने कुछ सोचा हीं नहीं ।" धनुषटकार अलफांसे वतन की शक्ल देख रहे थे ।
मैं आपको वैज्ञानिक भाषा में तो नहीं किंन्तु साधारण भाषा में बताता हूं कि 'वेवज एम' अन्तरिक्ष में बिखरीं आवाजों को किस तरह कैच करता है । आप देख रहे हैं कि यह बिल्कुल रेडियो की शक्ल का है । असल बात यह है कि रेडियो की मशीनऱी के सिद्धांत पर ही मैंने इसे बनाया है । आपके पास एक रेडियों है, उसका स्विच आंन कीजिए और जिस स्टेशन का प्रोग्राम आप लगाना चाहते हैं, उसे आराम से घर बैठकर सुन लीजिए । रेडियो पर किसी भी स्टेंशन से प्रसारित होने बाला कार्यक्रम ही लेना आजकल एक अाम बात हो गई है और यहीं कारण है आज ज्यादातर लोग यह सोचने की कोशिश नहीं करते कि ये आवाजें आ क्यों रही हैं ? इस प्रश्न में दिमाग खपाने का काम आज शायद ही कोई करता हो मगर, मैंने किया और 'वेवज एम' का आविष्कार करने में इसी वजह से कामयाब भी रहा ।"



तुम्हारे कहने का मतलब यह है कि तुम्हारे ’वेवज एम' की माशिनरी रेडियो जैसी ही है ?"




" रेडियो जैसी नहीं बल्कि उससे मिलती-जुलती कहो ।" वतन ने कहा ---" अगर इसकी मशीनरी रेडियो जैसी होती तो मेरी क्या जरूरत थी ? रेडियो के आविष्कारक ने ही ’वेवज एम' भी वना दिया होता ।"

----------


## anita

" तो फिर समझाओ कि रेडियों और इसकी मशीनरी में क्या फर्क है ?"




‘"वह फर्क तो मैं आपको बाद में समझाऊंगा, पहले जरा अाप इसका कमाल देखिये ।" कहने के साथ ही वतन ने 'वेवज एम’ की बाहरी बॉडी में लगे उनके स्विचों में से एक बटन दवा दिया ।


परिणामस्वरूप सेट पर अजीब सी सांय-साय की आवाज़ गूंजने लगी ।



एक नन्हा सा बल्ब यन्त्र के अंदर जल रहा था ।।



एक बटन-को वतन धीरे-धीरे दाहिनी तरफ घुमाने लगा ।



सेट पर सांय-सांय के बीच हल्की-हल्सी अस्पष्ट-सी आवाजें आने लगी । बटन को घुमाते वक्त वतन ने अपना कान ' बेवज एम' से उस आदमी की तरह सटा रखा था जैसे कोई व्यक्ति अपने थर्डक्लास ट्रांजिस्टर से कोई बहुत ही दूर का स्टेशन पकड़ना चाहता हो ।। ज्यों ज्यों वह बटन को घुमा रहा था, त्यों त्यों आवाजे तेज होती जा रही थीं ।


परन्तु अभी आवाजें अस्पष्ट थी ।



यह तो साफ था कि सेट पर आवाजें गूंज रही है । कौन-सी आवाज किसकी है और क्या कह रही है, यह बिल्कुल भी समझ में नहीं अा रहा था । मगर-वतन उन आवाजों को इस तरह ध्यान से सुन रहा था जैसे वह किसी आवाज को पकड़ने की चेष्टा कर रहा हो ।

----------


## anita

इसी चेष्टा में वह बटन को घुमाता चला गया ।



अस्पष्ट आवाजे तेज होती चली गई ।



आवाजें इस कदर तेज हुई कि सारे कक्ष में जबरदस्त छोर मचने लगा ।


इस कदर शोर जैसे वहुत से पागल एक साथ चिल्ला रहे हों । आवाजें तो थी लेकिन स्पष्ट कोई नहीं ।



उधर, वे सब 'बेवज़ एम' पर उभरने बाले शोर में खोए थे । इधर धनुषर्टकार ने अपनी डायरी पर कुछ लिखा, लिखकर वतन को पकड़ा दिया । ' बेवज एम' पर से ध्यान हटाकर वतन ने वह कागज लिया और पढा, लिखा था---" भैया, आपका ‘वेवज एम' कहीं भारतीय लोकसभा से तो नहीं जा मिला है ? वहां उस वक्त ऐसी ही आवाजों का राज होता है जब पक्ष और प्रतिपक्ष के नेता आपस में एकदूसरे को गालियां देते हैं । बस, ऐसा लगता है, जैसे कुछ पागल चीख रहे हो, कौन किसको क्या कहता है, कुछ समझ में नहीं अाता ।" वतन ने पढ़ा, पढ़कर हल्ले-से मुस्करा दिया ।



धनुषटंकार का लिखा यह कागज पढ़, मुस्कराये विना नहीं रह सका था, बोला----" ये मत समझो मोण्टो, कि मैं भारतीय प्रतिनिधि ही पागलों की तरह चीखते हैं वल्कि प्रत्येक लोकतांत्रिक देश के नेता इसी तरह पागल हुआ करते हैं ।” 





इसी बीच वतन ’वेवज एम' वाँल्यूम बटन को विपरीत दिशा में घुमा चुका था ।

----------


## anita

आवाजों का शोर कछ कम हो गया था ।



"हो सकता है र्कि किसी भी देश की लोकसभा र्में ऐसा होता हो ।" वतन ने कहा…"लेकिन न तो यह किसी लोकसभा से ही सम्बन्धित हुआ है और न ही विधानसभा से । 'वेवज एम' पर अभी-अभी आपने जो अस्पष्ट आवाजों का छोर सुना, यह प्रत्येक पल ब्रझांड में होता रहता हैं ।"

" सुनिये ।" वतन ने कहा ---" जिसकी आवाज आप सुनना चाहते हैं उसका नाम और जन्म तिथी आपको जरूर मालुम होनी चाहिए । उसके नाम के अक्षरों के जोड़ में जन्म तिथी के अक्षरों को जोड़ दो , जो भी संख्या आये वह बटन दबा दो ।"


कहने के बाद वतन ने ' वेवज एम ' की बॉडी पर लगे दस बटन दिखाये उन बटनों पर जीरो से लेकर नौ तक गिनतियां लिखी थी ।



" ये क्या बात हुई ?" अलफांसे ने कहा --- " संभव है कि कई आदमियों के नाम जन्म तिथी का जोड़ एक की बैठे । तब तो उन सभी की आवाज सुनाई देगी ?"



हल्के से मुस्कराया , वतन ने कहा " हां हो सकता है, लेकिन होता नहीं ।"



अलफांसे अभी कुछ कहना चाहता था कि वतन ने कहा ---" अब मैं आपको अपने प्रयोग द्वारा अपनी दादी मां की आवाज सुनाता हूं ।" कहने के बाद उसने फल वाली दादी मां के नांम के अंक बनाये , उनमें जन्म तिथी के अंक जोड़े और उपर्युक्त कार्य विधि के अनुसार ' वेवज एम ' को सैट करके बोला --" वेवज एम ' मैने सन् १६५० के नवम्बर माह , रात के समय पर फिक्स कर दिया है ।



अपनी बात पूरी करके उसने अन्तिम बटन दबा दिया ।

----------


## anita

और --- उस तूफानी रात में फल बाली बूढ़ी मां और आठ बर्षीय न्नहें से वतन के बीच होने वाला वार्तालाप गूंजने लगा ।
काफी कुछ सुनने के बाद एकाएक अलफांसे ने कहा----""मान गए वतन अपने दिमाग से तुमने एक कमाल ही चीज बना ली है ।। मगर मुझे लगता है कि भावुकता के भंवर में फंसे तुम हर समय सिर्फ अपनी ही आवाज: ब्रह्माड से केच करके 'वेवज़ एम' पर सुनते रहे हो । भावुकता के उस भंवर में डूबकर तुम शायद यह भी भूल गए हो कि असल में तुम्हारा ये 'वेवज एम’ कितना उपयोगी साबित हो सकता है ।"



"'आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं ?"



" व्रह्मांड में एक से बढकर एक महापुरुष की आवाज़ है । अलफांसे ने कहा-"मेरा ख्याल है कि जरुर तुम उन सब आवाजों को समेटो तो दुनिया को बहुत् कुछ दे सकते हो । महापुरुषों के वे स्पप्न जो अधूरे रह गए, पूरे कर सकते हो ।"





" डॉक्टर भावा की आवाज पर 'अणुनाशक' किरणो का आविष्कार
किया तो है मैंने ।" वतन ने बताया ।



" और ....."



""आजकल मैं भारतीय महापुरुष रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर की आवाज़ ब्रह्यांड से समेटने में व्यस्त हूं ।" वतन ने वताया---"टैगौर की बहुत-सी आवाजें 'वेवज एम' से पकड़कर मैं टेप भी कर चुका हूँ। रविन्द्रनाथ टैगोर की आवाज इस दुनिया को वहुत कुछ दे सकती है ।"

----------


## anita

" अगर ऐसा हे तो बेशक तुम अपने-आविष्कार का सदुपयोग कर रहे हो ।" अलफांसे ने कहा---"तुम्हारे लिए यहीँ राय मेरी कि तुम दुनियां के सभी महापुरुषों की-आवाज टेप कर लो ।"



कुछ देर तक इसी विषय पर बातें होती रहीं ।



वतन उन्हे टेगोर, लिंकन श्रीकृष्ण, राम, रावण, भगत सिंह, जवाहरलाल इत्यादि न जाने किन-किन महापुरुर्षों की आवाज "वेवज एम' पर सुनाता रहा ।




किन्तु अलफांसे का ध्यान उन आवाजों की अोर नहीं था ।



वह तो कुछ और सोच रहा था--कदाचित् कोई खतरनाक साजिश !




बातें हो रही थी कि एकाएक अलफांसे ने कहा…"वतन् लैट्रीन जाना है मुझे । प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर कोई प्रबन्ध है क्या ?"




"'कुछ ही देर पहले आपसे कहा था कि जो लोग प्रयोगशाला के अंदर रहते हैं उनका सब कुछ यहीं है ।" वतन ने 'कहां-"अपोलो चचा को अधिकारीयें के क्वार्टर्स के करीब बनी 'लेट्रीन में ले जाओ ।"



अलफांसे के साथ अपोलो गया । "

----------


## anita

आधे घण्टे बाद वे लौटकर आए । "



कुछ और बातचीत करने के बाद वे चारों प्रयोगशाला से बाहर आए।



प्रयोगशाला का वह एकमात्र रास्ता पुन: बंद हो गया । शाम के वक्त अलफांसे एक धण्टे के लिए राष्ट्रपति भवन से गायब हुआ ।



जिसके लौटने पर वेतन ने पूछा…"कहां चले गए थे चचा ?"



" बस यूं ही----चमन की सैर करने चला गया था ।" मुस्कराते  हुए जबाव दिया ।
उस रात आठ बजे वै सोने के लिए अपने अपने बिस्तरों पर जा लेटे।





चारों के विस्तर एक ही कमरे में
लगे थे और अभी उनमेंसे किसी को नीद भी नहीं आई थी कि ........


धांय ।




रात के सन्नाटे में गूंजने बाली इस आबाज ने उन सब को लगभग उछाल दिया ।

----------


## anita

वे सव उछलकर एकदम अपने-अपने बिस्तरों पर बैठ गए ।



कमरे में नाइट बल्ब का मद्धिम प्रकाश बिखरा हुआ था । उसी प्रकाश में मूर्ख की तरह वे एकदूसरे को देख रहे थे ।



अभी उनमें से कोई कुछ बोल भी नहीं पाया था कि…


धांय ।




इस दूसरे फायर ने तो उन सबको जैसे बिस्तरों से उछालकर नीचे खड़ा का दिया ।



अलफांसे तेजी से बला---" ये क्या हो रहा है वतन ?"



धांय !



पुन: विस्फोट ।



" कह नहीं सकता चचा, मैं खुद चकित ......."

----------


## anita

धायं ।




चौथे फायर ने तो जैसे उन सबके रोंगटे खडे़ कर दिये ।



अलफांसे ने तेजी से कहा---“मुझे लगता है वतन कि किसी देश के जासूस ......"



अभी उसका यह वाक्य भी पूरा ना हुआ था कि कक्ष में पिंक. पिक की ध्वनि गूंजने लगी ।।।


किसी चिते की तरह वतन एक दीवार की तरफ झपटा। उसने कोई गुप्त बटन दबाया। एक छोटे से भाग ने हटकर दीवार में खिड़की पैदा कर दी । खिड़की में एक शक्तिशाली ट्रासमीटर रखा था । पिक....पिक् की आवाज उसी में से निकल रही थी ।



बेहद फुर्ती का प्रदर्शन करते -हुए हेडफोन ओन करता हुआ बोला-..हेलो..हेलो.....वतन हियर है ।"



"महाराज़ ।" दूसरी तरफ से घबराया-सा स्वर-----"मैं बोल रहा हू…मनजीत ।"


" हां मनजीत , क्या बात है ।'' वतन ने तेजी से पूछा-----"ये…… धमाके कैसे थे ?"




“म...म...महाराज !” दूसरी तरफ से बोलने वाले मनजीत का लहजा कांप रहा था---"प्रयोगशाला के शीर्षों पर लगी सर्चलाइटें टूट गई हैं । चार फायर हुए और एक एक करके चारों

ही फूट गई ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या ?'' इस तरह उछल पड़ा वतन जैसे अचानक किसी बिच्छू ने उसे डंक मार दिया हो!




--"ज...जी हां ।"




"कैसे ?" वतन के मुंह से दहाड़ निकल पड़ी ।




"'कुछ पता नहीं चल रहा है महाराज ।" मनजीत नामक व्यक्ति ने दूसरी तरफ से रिपोर्ट दी…..."‘सारे मैदान में अन्धेरा छा गया है हम पता लगाने के चक्कर में हैं कि ये सचंलाइटैं किसने फोडी हैं सर ! चारों ही कायर किसी शक्तिशाली गन से हुऐ हैं । वैसी ही जैसी हमारे पास हैं । महाराज, जितने अन्तराल चारों फायर हुए हैं उससे जाहिर होता है कि यह किसी एक आदमीं का काम नहीं । कम-से-कम दो आदमी एक साथ इतनी जल्दी चार सर्चलाईटों को फोड़ सकते है ।"




" लेकिन मैं पुछता हूं कि वे आदमी उस मेदान में पहुंचे कैसे ?” वतन ने उतेजनात्मक स्वर में पूछा ।


" वो...वो...महाराज...!" मनजीत बौखला गया ।



" मैं वहीं पहुंच रहा हूं ।" एकाएक वतन का लहजा सन्तुलित हो गया-----“जब तक हम वहाँ पहुंचें तब तक होना यह चाहिए कि जितने आदमियों ने यह गढ़बढ़ की है, वे सब पकड्र लिए जाये । "

----------


## anita

" महा..."



दूसरी तरफ से कदाचित् मनजीत कुछ कहना ही चाहता था कि वतन ने सम्बन्ध्र-बिच्छेद कर दिया । वह तेजी से अलफांसे की तरफ पलटा ।
अलफांसे दंग रह गया । उसने तो यह कल्पना की थी कि इस वत्त वतन बुरी तरह क्रोधित एवं उत्तेजित होगा, मगर उसकी उसकी आशा के ठीक विपरीत वतन के चेहरे पर तेज था-गुलाबी अधरों पर मुस्कान ।



बेहद सन्तुलित स्वर में उसने वताया---किसी ने प्रयोगशाला की चारों सर्च लाईटें फोड़ दी हैं चचा ।"


मन-ही-मन वतन का संयम और धैर्य देखकर अलफासे चकित् था, बोला…"'इसका मतलब किसी महाशक्ति का जासूस यहां पहुंच गया है ?"




"'ऐसा ही लगता है ।" वतन का वहीँ शांत स्वर…“मगर मुझे यह यह उम्मीद नहीं थी यहां पहुंचते ही इतना बड़ा काम कर देंगें ।"




" अब तुम्हारा क्या इरादा हैं ?"



"मैं वहां जा रहा हूं जरा ।"

----------


## anita

" मैं से क्या मतलब ?" चौंककर अलफांसे ने पूछा----"क्या वहां अकेले जाओगे ?"



"हां" वतन बोता----"' आप लोंगों का वहा जाना कोई जरूरी नहीँ है आखिर क्या दिवकत है ?" 



परन्तु, इधर अपोलो वतन के साथ चलने के लिये दर पर तैयार खड़ा था और उधर धनुषटंकार अपनी दोनों बगलों में लटके होलस्टरों में रखे रिवॉल्वरों को चैक कर रहा था । एक नजर उन दोनों की तरफ देखता हुआ अलफांसे बोला…"अकेला जाने कौन देगा तुम्हे ? हम यहां क्यों अाए हैं ? इसलिये-कि हमें पहले ही सम्भावना 'थी कि दुश्मन के जासूस जरूर यहां कुछ गड़बड़ करेॉगे ।"



वतन मुस्कराया, बोला---"' क्यों अपनी नीद खराब करते हो, चचा ? आराम से सोइये । मुझे पता है कि वहाँ आपकी कोई जरूरत नहीं पडे़गी ।"




"तुम तो इस तरह मुस्कुरा रहे हो वतन, जैसे कुछ हुआ ही न हो । "




" हुआ ही क्या है ?" सन्तुलित लहजे के साथ वतन के होंठों पर पुन: वहीं मुस्कान-----" सिर्फ सर्चलाइटे ही तो तोडी़ हैं उन्होंने ।"




-"क्या मतलब ?”

----------


## anita

" मतलब यह चचा, कि वे जितना ज्यादा-से-ज्यादा कर सकते थे, कर चुके हैं ।" वतन ने कहा--" इससे ज्यादा वे कुछ नहीं कर सकेंगे । अाप भी जानते हैं कि वे किस काम के लिये यहां अाये हैं । उन्हें ’वेवज एम' का फार्मूला चाहिये है वह प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर है और अन्दर वे किसी भी तरकीब से पहुंच नहीं सकते । "
सर्च लाईटे फोड़कर वे मुझ पर, मेरे सैनिकों और चमन पर अपना आतंक जमाना चाहतें हैं सो उन्होंने कोशिश की है ।


मझे मालूम है कि इससे आगे वे कुछ नहीं कर सकते, इसलिए मैं र्निश्चित्त हू ।"




"बेवकूर्फ हो तुम । " अंलफांसे ने एकदम कहा---"जो गलती हमेशा तुम्हारा गुरू करता था, वहीं तुम भी कर-रहे हो । जानते हो वह गल्ती क्या है? अपनी फैलाई हुई सुरक्षाअों पर आवश्यकता से अधिक विश्वास । इतना अधिक बिश्वास ही सिंगही को हमेशा नाकाम करता है । तुम अभी इन जासूसो को जानते नहीं हो, ये विना रास्ता बनाए पहाड़ के गर्भ में से निकल सकते हैं ।"




…""कहना क्या चाहते हैं आप ?"




" यही कि यह वक्त बातों में जाया करने का नहीं, कुछ करने का है ।" अलफांसे ने तेजी से कहा ---"वक्त से पहले अगर इन जासूसों पर काबू न पाया गया, तो निश्चित रूप से ये कोई
बड़ा बखेड़ा कर देगें !"




"क्या आपके ख्याल से कोई मेरी प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जा सकता है ?"

----------


## anita

" ये ठीक है वतन, के 'तुम्हारी रक्षा बेहद कड़ी है ।" अलफांसे ने कहा्----"ऐसा प्रतीत होता है बाहर कोई चाहे जो करता रहे मगर प्रयोगशाला के अदर नहीं पहुंच सकेगा, परन्तु यादे रखो, आवश्यकता से अधिक विश्वास भ्रम पैदा करता है । उन जासूसों के लिए अन्दर पहुंचना कठीन अवश्य है, लेकिन असम्भव नहीं । चलो जल्दी ।" कहता हुआ अलफांसे दरवाजे की तरफ लपका ।



"चाहता तो मैं यही था चचा, कि अाप आराम करते ।" उसके-पीछे लपकता वतन बोला-किन्तु जब आपकी इच्छा है तो आपको रोक नहीं सकता मैं, चलकर देखना ही चाहते हो तो चलो ।"



इस तरह-सबसे आगे अपोलो । उसके पीछे अलफांसे और वतन, वतन के कधों पर बैठा था…थनुषटंकार ।




न सिर्फ राष्ट्रपति भवन में बल्कि सारे चमन में जाग हो गई थी । रात के सन्नाटे में गूंजने वाले किसी गन के उन चार फायरों ने चमन के ज्यादातर नागरिकों को जगा दिया था । जो उन फायरों से नहीं जगे थे, उन्हे उन फायरों की आवाज से जागने बालों ने जगा दिया था ।।।।
सारे चमन में एक कोलाहल सा मच गया था । वे चारों राष्ट्रपति भवन से बाहर जाए ।



मुख्यद्वार पर ही ड्राइवर सहित वतन की सफेद कार खड़ी थी । वे कार में बैठे और कार हवा की तरह चमन की साफ और चिकनी सड़क पर दोड़ पड़ी थी ।



रात का समय होने के कारण सड़के शांत और वीरान पड़ी थी ।




शीघ्र ही वह मैदान के करीब पहुंच गई ।

----------


## anita

दूर से ही उन्होंने देखा-मैंदान में अंधेरा व्याप्त था । कुछ रोशन टॉर्चो के झाग इधर-उधर घूमते नजर आ रहे थे । मैदान की तरफ से लोगों की आवाजें भी आ रही थी । मैदान के द्वार पर ही गाडी को रोक लिया गया ।



अपोलो ने गर्दन को झटका दिया तो अंधेरे, में घण्टियां टनटना उठी ।




“महाराज आ गए-महाराज आ गए ।" मैदान के अंधेरे में से निकलकर अनेक स्वर उनके कानों से टकराए ।


एक साथ कईं टॉर्चों की रोशनी झनाक से कार पर जा पड़ी ।

कार प्रकाश से नहा उठी ।


कार की हैडलााइटें सीधी मैदान पर पड़ रही थी । और मैदान का सिर्फ वही भाग प्राकाशमग्न हो रहा था




कई सैनिक भी कार की हैडलाइट की रोशनी में आगए थे । सभी सेनिक यह जान चुके थे कि वतन आगए हैं।



अपोलो खिडकी के रास्ते से कार के बाहर कूद चुका था । एक झटके के साथ वतन कार का दरवाजा खोलकर बाहर आया और फिर, अंधेरे में वतन की आवाज गूंजी मनजीत ।"



"मैॉ आ रहा हूं महाराज ।" मैदान के अंधेरे भाग में सें मनजीत की आवाज़ गुंजी ।

----------


## anita

वतन सहित प्रत्येक की दृष्टि उधर जम गई ।


एक व्यक्ति -हाथ में रोशन टॉर्च लिये उन्हीं की तरफ दौड़ा चला अा रहा था । धनुषटंकार को न जाने क्या सूझा कि अपनी जेब से टॉर्च निकालकर उसने रोशनी के सीधे झाग उस व्यक्ति पर डाले तो देखा मनजीत दौडा़ चला आ रहा था ।




वतन की उपस्थिति से सर्वत्र सन्नाटा-सा व्याप्त हो गया ।



मनजीत करीब पहुचा । अभी वह अभिवादन करके निबटा ही था किं---




" मिले वे लोग ?" गम्भीर स्वर में वतन ने प्रश्न किया ।



" ज---ज---जी नहीं महाराज ।" मनजीत बौखला गया ।
सबका ख्याल था कि मनजीत पर अब वह बरस पडेगा, किंतु नहीं-----उस वक्त सब दंग रह गए जव बेहद शांत स्वर, में वतन ने कहा…"तो यंहा खडे क्या कर रहे हो मेरे बहादुर साथियों, मैदान के इसी अंधेरे में वे यहीं पे होंगे । उन्हें तलाश करो ।"



मनजीत सहित सैनिक तेजी साथ चारों और तलाश करने लगे ।




" और सुनो ।" वतन का वहीँ सन्तुलित स्वर -"उनमें से किसी को मारना नहीं है, जिन्दा ही गिरफ्तार करना है ।"

----------


## anita

इधर तो वतन सैनिकों से यह सब कुछ कह रहा था, उधर अलफांसे एक सैनिक से छीनी टॉर्च का प्रकाश प्रयोगशाला की बेहद ऊंची और किसी शीशे की तरह चिकनी दीवार पर मार रहा था । उसकी टॉर्च का गोल प्रकाश दायरा प्रयोगशाला दीवार पर नृत्य कर रहा था ।



इधर वतन का आदेश पाते ही सभी सैनिक मैदान में इधर-उधर छिटक गए ।"



हालांकि काफी टॉर्चें रोशन थी किन्तु फिर भी…मैदान में एक… अजीब-सा अंधेरा व्याप्त था ।



अलफांसे के करीब जाकर वतन ने कहा----"द्रीवार पर क्या तलाश कर रहे हो चचा ?”



'"यह कि इस दीवार पर कोई चढ़ तो नहीं रहा है ।"



जबाव में धीमे-से हंस पड़ा वतन, बोला---"' आप भी अजीब आदमी हैं चचा ! इस दीवार की जड़ों में खुदी खाई को शायद आप भूल गए ? इस दीवार की चिकनाहट भी भूल गए शायद इसमें करेंट दौड़... ।"





"हमें सब याद है वतन, हम कुछ नहीं भूला करते ।" टॉर्च की रोशनी से दीबार के जर्रें जर्रें को चेक करता हुआ अलफांसे बोला-----'' भूल तुमसे हो रही है । अपनी सुरक्षा पर जरूरत से ज्यादा यकीन 'गुमान' होता है और मेरी राय तो यही होगी कि तुम गुमान न करो । यह बात अच्छी तरह से समझ लो कि विश्व के जासूसों से तुम्हारा टकराव है, उन्हें अगर यह जिद हो जाये कि पत्थर बोलना चाहिये तो हकीकत यह है कि पत्थर को बोलना ही पडे़गा । मुझे अपना काम करने दो--तुम् अपना करो ।" _

----------


## anita

" मैं तो नहीं समझता चचा, कि कोई अादमी इस दीवार पर कैसे चढ़ सकता है ?"




"न तो तो तुम समझ सकोगे वतन, और न ही मैं तुम्हें समझाना चाहता हूं' अलफांसे ने कहा----"हां, इतना तुम समझ लो कि जल्दी ही यहाँ कोई वड़ा घपला होने बाला है ।" "कैसा घपला है"



"जैसा कि मनजीत का विचार है कि इन चार सर्चलाइटों को तोड़ने में कम-से-कम दो आदमियों का हाथ है ।" अलफांसे ने कहा---"बेशक उसका यह अनुमान ठीक है । निस्सन्देह कोई भी अकेला आदमी इतने कम अन्तराल में चारों सर्चलाइटों पर फायर नहीं कर सकता क्योंकि तुम्हारी यह प्रयोगशाला इतनी बड़ीं है कि कोई भी अकेला आदमी एक ही स्थान पर खड़ा होकर चारों को नहीं तोड़ सकता । मेरे ख्याल से तो इन चार सर्चलाइटों को तोड़ने वाले चार ही आदमी होने चाहीए । किन्तु कम-से कम दो तो हैं ही ताकि एक आदमी इमारत की एक साइड पर खडा होकर दो सर्चलाइटों को कवर कर सके । खैर, मतलब इस बात से नहीं कि उनकी सख्या कितनी रही होगी । सोचना यह है कि सर्चलाइटों को तोड़कर वे एकदम खामोश क्यों हो गये हैं । इस खामोशी के पीछे कोई बहुत बड़ा रहस्य है ।"




" कुंछ भी रहस्य नहीं है, चचा--मुझसे पूछो ।" वतन ने कहा…"असल बात यह है कि जितना वे कर सकते थे, उन्होंने कर दिया । उनका मुख्य काम प्रयोगशाला में दाखिल होना है और यह वे सोच नहीं पा रहे हैं कि प्रयोगशाला में वे दाखिल केसे हों ?"

" हर आदमी के सोचने का अपना एक अलग तरीका होता है । वतन बेटे ।" अलफांसे ने कहा…"फिलहाल की घटनाओं से सोचने का जो तरीका मेरे सामने आया है, उससे मैं इसी निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचा हूं कि तुमने अपने गुरु से उसकी कमियां भी सीख ली हैं । दुश्मन का सर्चलाइट फोड़कर चुपचाप बैठ जाना, खामोशी साध इस बात का प्रमाण है कि दुश्मन वेहद चालाक है । वह मूर्ख नहीं कि सर्चलाइट तोड़कर यह प्रदर्शित करे कि वह वह यहां आ चुका है सर्चलाइर्टे तोड़ने का उसका मकसद--मेदान में अंधेरा करना और मैं दावे से कह सकता हूं कि वह किसी-न-किसी ढंग से इस अंधेरे का लाभ अवश्य उठा रहा है ।"



…'"आपके ख्याल से वह क्या लाभ उठा सकता है ?"

----------


## anita

"यही पता होता तो अभी तक वह पकढ़ में आ चुका होता ।"




" आपके ख्याल से वह क्या इस अंधेरे का लाऊ उठाकर प्रयोगशाला के अन्दरा जा सकता है ?”



" कोशिश तो उसकी यही होगी ।"



" और मैं जानता हूं कि इस कोशिश मैं वह नाकाम हो जायेगा ।" वतन ने बेहद दृढता के साथ कहा ।
"'वतन ।" अलफांसे ने कहा-"तुम्हारी इस वक्त की बातों में वैसा ही आत्मविश्वास झलक रहा है जेसा कि बचपन में उस वक्त होता था जब यह कहा करते थे के-मैं चमंन का राजा बनूंगा ।' मगर याद रखो बेंटे ! जरूरत से ज्यादा आत्मविश्वास गरूर का रूप धारण कर लेता है, और तुम जानते हो कि गुरूर रावण का भी नहीं रहा ।"


'"मेरा आत्मविश्वास उस वक्त तक नहीं टूटेगा, चचा, जव तक तुम मुझे कोई ऐसी तरकीब न बता दो जिससे कोई आदमी अन्दर पहुच सके ।" वतन ने कहा---" मेरे कहने का मतलब यह है कि मैं यहां खड़ा हूं । एक मिनट के लिये यह सोचिये कि आपको प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जाना है, मैदान में अंधेरा है, इस अंधेरे का
लाभ उठाकर अाप, जाइये अंदर---या--या-मुझे बता दीजिये कि कैसे जायेगे ?"




"मेरे द्विमाग में तो फिलहाल ऐसी कोई तरकीब है नहीं ।"



…-"बस, यहीं तो कारण है मेरे आत्मविश्वास का ।" वतन ने झट से कहाृ-"आप अन्तर्राष्टीय मुजरिम हैं, -- बड़े बड़े किलों की सुरक्षा भंग करके आपने अपने काम किये है । मैं जानता हूँ कि दुनिया का अगर कोई भी जासूस किसी काम को कर सकता है तो अाप उससे पहले उसे कर सकते हैं ! जब अभी तक अाप ही के दिमाग में प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर पहुचने की तरकीब नहीं अाई तो यह बात पक्की है कि अन्य किसी के दिमाग में भी नहीं आ सकती । और----मेरे आत्मविश्वास, निश्चिन्तता का सबसे बड़ा की कारण यहीं है ।"

----------


## anita

"तुम्हरि सोचने के सारे आसार ही गलत हैं वतन !"




वतन मुस्कराया, बोला ----" यह कोई ऐसा वाक्य नही है चचा, जिसे मैं पहली बार सुन रहा हूं। मेरे सोचने का तरीका मेरे गुरू महान सिपाही को भी कभी पसन्द नहीं अाया । वे हमेशा यही वाक्य बोलते रहे जो अभी-अभी आपने कहा है ।"



" सही कहते थे वे ।"





"‘लेकिन मजबूरी यह है`चचा, कि जब तक कोई मुझे अपने तर्क से सन्तुष्ट न कर दे, तब तक मैं अपनी धारणाएं वहीं बदला करता ।" वतन कं लहजे में वही दृदता थी जो आज से बारह साल पहले उसकी विशेषता थी---------------आप जानते हैं कि बचपन में सब मुझसे कहा करते थे कि मैं राजा नहीं-वन सकता, लेकिन मेरे इस प्रश्न का जवाब कोई नहीं देता था कि क्यों नहीं बन सकता --न ही अभी मुझे इस सवाल का जवाब मिला और न ही इस बात को मैं कभी अपने दिलो--दिमाग से निकाल सका ।"
"खैर...तुम यहां आराम से खड़े होकर मुस्कराते रहो, मैं अपना काम करता हूँ ।" कहने के बाद अलंफासे उसका कोई भी जवाब सुने बिना मैदान के अंधेरे में गुम होगया । हा, वतन को, उसके हाथ रोशन टॉर्च अवश्य चमक रहीँ थी ।



बहुत-से सैनिक अपने हाथ में दबी टॉर्चों से मेदान मैं प्रकाश करने का प्रयास करते हुए दुश्मनों को इस तरह तलाशं कर रहे थे, जैसे कोई सूई तलाश कर रहे हों । कुछ देर पश्चात् वतन के लिये यह अनुमान लगाना कठिन हो गया कि हाथ में रोशन टॉर्च लिये इतने व्यक्तियों में से अलफांसे कौन-सा है । उसने अपने अास-पास देखा--धनुषटंकार भी गायब था । हाँ-----अपोलौ जरूर उसके करीब खड़ा था ।

----------


## anita

और अलफांसे ?



और अलफांसे?



वह जान-बूझकर उन सैनिकों में धुल-मिल गया था जिनके हाथों में रोशन टॉर्चे थी । उनमें मिलकर कुछ देर बाद उसने टॉर्च बुझा दी और स्वयं अंधेरें छुपता हुआ एक तरफ को बढा ।



शीघ्र ही बह खाई के किनारे पहुचां ।।



खाई के किनारे पर पेट के बल लेट गया वह और फिर किनारे-किनारे तेजी के साथ रेंगने लगा । ऐसा लगता था, जैसे खाई के किनारे पर कुछ तलाश करने की कोशिश का रहा हो ।



एकाएक उसकी इच्छित वस्तु उसके हाथ की उंगलियों में फंस गई ।




और कुछ नहीं वह एक पतली किन्तु मज़बूत रेशम की डोरी थी ।।।




उसका ज्यादातर भाग खाई में लटका हुआ था और जो ऊपर था, उसे टटोलकर उसने वह भाग दूंढ़ लिया, जहां रेशम की यह डोरी मैदान के बीच जमीन में गड़ी एक छोटी-सी कील में बंधी थी ।

----------


## anita

कच्चे मैदान से कील उखाड़ने में किसी विशेष ताकत की आवश्यकता नहीं थी । कील उखाड़ने के बाद उसने जो कुछ किया, जिस फूर्ती के साथ किया, वह देखने लायक थी । इधर कील सहित रेशम की डोरी को खाई की तरफ उछाला और उधर उसका जिस्म हवा में लहरा उठा ।



कोई दस फीट ऊंचा उछलकर वह खाई के किनारे से बीस गज दूर जा गिरा ।



इधर यह मैदान की ज़मीन से टकराया और उधर छपाक ।।।


खाई में से एक अावाज ।




" कौन है ?" एकसाथ कई स्वर और पलक झपकते ही विभिन्न दिशाओं से अनेक टॉर्चों के प्रकाश-दायरों ने उस स्थान पर संयुक्त प्रकाश कर दिया जहाँ एक ही पल पूर्व अलफांसे था । विमिन दिशाओ से भागकर कई सैनिक लपके ।




अलफासे भी टॉर्च रोशन करके उन्हीं झपटने वालों में से एक था ।




"कोई खाई में कूदा है ।" किसी ने कहने के साथ टॉर्च का प्रकाश खाई में भरे पानी पर डाला ।

----------


## anita

" खाई में कूदकर क्या करना किसी को ?” एक अन्य ने कहा ।



किन्तु खाई के पानी पर अनेक टॉर्चों का प्रकाशं नृत्य करने लगा ।




……"इससें कोई कूदा जरूर है ।" किसी ने कहा-वह देखो, पानी में बुलबुले उठ रहे हैं ।"



" मगर वह होगा कौन----- अरे !" कहते-कहते एकदम किसी के चौकने का स्वर-----" ये तो वाकई कोई है । वह देखो मगरमच्छ ने किंसी आदमी को मुंह में दबा रखा है।। यह देखो, उसे निगलता जा रहा है ।।।
"अरे !" एक अन्य अवाज-"ये तो हमारा ही कोई साथी है----- देखो उसकी वर्दी ।"



मैदान की उस दिशा में मौजूद ज्यादातर सैनिक उसी जगह एकत्रित हो गए अलफांसे चुपचाप अपनी टॉर्च बुझाकर उनके बीच से खिसक लिया ।



खिसकता भी क्यों नहीँ? वह जानता
था की अगली हरकत करने के लिए उसे इससे उचित अवसर न मिलेगा ।


इधर वतन भी उसी जगह पहुच गया था, पहुचते ही बोला---क्या बात है साथियों "



"महाराज....." एक सैनिक ने सम्मान के साथ कहा--"इस खाई में कोई कूदा है ।"

----------


## anita

" हमारा कोई साथी ।" दूसरे ने कहा----“उसकं जिस्म पर वर्दी थी ।"



तीसरी अवाज----"उसे मगर खा गया । "



"हमारां कोई भी साथी इस खाई में कूदने की वेवकुफी नही करेगा ।" वतन का संयत स्वर--"या तो वह हमारे साथी की वर्दी में कोई दुश्मन था और नहीं तो धोखे में हमारा ही कोई साथी इसमें गिर गया है ।"



अभी वतन की बात पूरी हुई नही थी कि…छपाक ! उस स्थान से थोडी दूर हटकर पुनः किसी के पानी में गिरने की आवाज । झट से कई टॉर्चों की रोशनी अबाज पर जा ठहरी । एक पल के लिए उन्होंने अपनी ही जैसी वर्दी पहने एक जाने को देखा और अगले ही पल वह खाई में भरे पानी की गहराई में डूब गया ।


अब वतन चौंका ।


उसके किसी दूसरे सेनिक का खाई में गिर जाना महज इत्तफाक नहीं हो सकता । वतन के दिमाग में यहीं तेजी से विचार कौंधा…'क्या उसके सिपाहियों के लिबास में कोई दुश्मन हैं अगर है-तो-तो । सोचकर वतन के होंठों पर मुस्कान दौड़ गई ।


व्यर्थ ही दुश्मन मौत के कुएं में कूद रहे हैं ।



उसे पूर्ण विश्वास था कि खाई में मौजूद खतरनाक जानवर उसे छोड़ेंगें नहीं ।।



किंन्तु ----दुश्मन इस खाई में कूदे किस मकसद से होंगे ? प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर पहुंचने के लालच से उसके विवेक ने जबाव दिया ।

----------


## anita

" नहीं ! भला वे इसमें क्यों कुदेंगे ?" 'वतन ने सोचा…यह रास्ता प्रगोगशाला के अन्दर नहीं, मौत के मुंह में जाता है ।'




"लेकिन...लेकिन.…दुश्  मनों को इस खाईं के भेद का क्या पता ?"



अभी वह अपने दिमाग में इन विरोधी विचारों का तर्क-वितर्क कर ही रहा था कि पुनः-छपाक ।



वैसी ही तीसरी आवाज़ ।



अन्य सब तो पहले ही चिन्तित थे, लेकिन अब वतन भी बिना चिन्तित हुए न रह सका । उसके सैनिक 'जान-बूझकर तो खाई में कूद नहीं सकते और इतने सैनिकों के साथ खाई में गिरने का संयोग हो नहीं सकता । तो-----फिर यह हो क्या रहा है ? 




उसके सैनिकों के कपड़े पहनकर दुश्मन खाई में कूद रहे हैं ? "



हां----शायद यही एक बात हो सकती है । बह भी तव जबकि कि दुश्मनों क्रो पता न हो कि यह खाई मौत का मुह है । अभी वह सोच ही रहा था कि चौथी बार किसी के खाई में कूदने की आवाज । अब तो वतन से रहा नहीं गया ।


अंधेरे का कलेजा चीरकर उसकी आवाज मैदान में गूंज उठी-"साथियो दुश्मनों की तलाश जोर-शोर से करो ।"



अजीब वातावरण था ।

----------


## anita

इतने सैनिकों के वावजूद उन्हें मिल नहीं रहे थे । वतन के अादेशनुसार पुनः सभी सैनिकों ने तलाश जारी कर दी वतन मैदान के अंधेरे में खड़ा कुछ सोच ही रहा था कि हाथ में रोशन टॉर्च दबाए एक साये को इसने अपनी तरफ बढते देखा ।




"'कहो वतन बेटे 1" अलफांसे की आवाज-"क्या अब 'भी तुम्हारा ख्याल है कि दुश्मन यहा सक्रिय नहीं है ।"




-“यह मैंने कब कहा चचा ?" वतन ने कहा-“ज़ब सर्चलाइटें फूटी हैं तो निश्चित रूप से -दुश्मन सक्रिय है ही । इस बात का विरोध करता रहा हूँ और अब भी करता हूं कि मेरी सुरक्षाओं क्रो तोडकर दुश्मन प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर नहीं पहुंच सकता ।"




"जानते हो कि सैनिकों द्वारा इतनी देर की -खोज के बावजूद भी दुश्मन क्यों नहीं मिले ?"

" इसलिए कि वे भी हमारे ही सैनिक बने हुए थे ।"



" थे नहीं वतन, बेटे, हैं, कहो ।" अलफासे ने कहा ---" मेरा दावा है कि इन सेनिकों में अब भी दुश्मन छुपे हुऐ है ।"
" छुपकर करेंगे क्या वतन का अजीब-सा स्वर उभरा --"प्रेयोगशाला के अन्दर तो जा नहीं सकेंगे वे ।"



"खाई में कूदने वाले चार सैनिकों के बारे में तुम्हारा किया ख्याल ?"



" इन सैनिकों के रूप में वे दुश्मन थे ।" वतन ने बतायाा-“ओर प्रयोगशाला के अॉदर जाने के लिए है खाई में कूदे ।"

----------


## anita

"क्यों, क्या दिमाग खराब था उनका ?" अलफांसे ने कहा…"जो जान-बूझकर मौत के मुंह में छलांग लगाएंगे ?"




"उन बेचारों को मालूम क्या होगा कि वे कहां छलांग लगा रहे हैं ?”वतन ने कहा…"उन्हें इस खाई की विशेषता का क्या पता ? वे तो इसी आशा से कूदे होंगेकि खाई में से प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जाने का उन्हें कोई मार्गमिल जाएगा ।"



"सचमुच तुम्हारे सोचने का तरीका हर वार गलत होता है ।"



-"क्यो ? अब क्या कहना चाहते है ?"



…"यह कि इस वक्त यहाँ जो दुश्मन सक्रिय हैं । उनेक काम करने के तरीके से ही प्रतीत होता है वे बेहद चालाक हैं । चारों सर्चलाइटें फोड़ने के बाद इतनी देर तक बिना क्रिसी हरकत के धैर्यपूर्वक रहना, फिर चार आदमियों का खाई में कुदना यह सब
कुछ जाहिर करता है वतन, कि दुश्मन जो भी हैं, वे चालाक है ओर जो कुछ कर रहे हैं, एक लम्बी योजना के आधार पर कर रहे है । ऐसे दुश्मनों के लिए यह सोचना कि वे खाई की वास्तविकता से ही परिचित न होंगे, एक मूर्खतापूर्ण विचार के अतिरिक्त कुछ न ।"



" यह तो उनकी अौर बड़ी मूर्खता होगी कि खाई की वास्तविकता जानते हुए भी वे इसमें कूद पडे़ है"



…"सन्भव है कि खाई में भरे पानी और जीवों से सुरक्षा का प्रबन्ध करके कूदे हों ?"

----------


## anita

"ये हकीकत नहीं चचा, सिर्फ आपका ख्याल है ।" वतन ने कहा…“पानी में ही वे जल-जीवों का भोजन बन गए । घबराने की तो बात ही नहीं है, क्योंकि पहली बात तो उन्हें जल-जीव नहीं छोडेंगे ! दूसरी बात यह कि अगर किसी तरह वे जीवित भी बच गए तो खाईं में से प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जाने का कोई रास्ता नहीं है । वे मरकर भी प्रयोगशाला में नहीं पहुच सकेंगें ।।
बूरी 'तरह चौंका वतन ।



न सिर्फ बल्कि अलफासे और सारे सैनिक भी चोंक पडे ।



उनको चौकाने वाली एक विस्फोट की आबाज थी ।।



भयानक विस्फोट !




और --- वतन के चौंकने का असली कारण यह था कि यह धमाका प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर हुअा था ।




…"‘वतन‘ !" इससे पहले कोई कुछ समझे अलफांसे तेजी से चीख पड़ा-----"जल्दी ही कुछ करो-दुशमन प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर पहुंच चुके हैं ।"



अब वतन का आत्मविश्वास डोल गया ।



डोलने की बात भी थी । अभी तक वह निश्चित था तो सिर्फ सिर्फ इसलिए कि प्रयोगशाला के बाहर दुश्मन चाहे जो करते रहें किसी तरह वे उदर नहीं पहुँच सकेंगे । और जब वे अन्दर नहीं पहुंचेंगे तब तक उनका कोई सों मकसद पूरा नहीं होगा ।।

----------


## anita

परन्तु होने वाले विस्फोट ने वतन की निश्चिंतता भंग कर दी ।।





" लेकिन चचा ।" फिर भी वतन ने कहा---- दुश्मन् अंदर पहुंच कैसे गये ?"





"यह वक्त इस तरहकी ऊटपटांग बातें सोचने का नहीं है, वतन बेटे । " अलफांसे का तेज स्वर----" अंदर होने वाला धमाका इस बातका प्रमाण है कि दुशमन अन्दर पहुंच चुके हैँ ।। हमें यह सोचने-में वक्त जाया नहीं करना है कि वे कैसे पहुंचे , वरना हम यहाँ ही रहेंगे और दुश्मन जिस तरह अंन्दर तक पहुंच गए हैं, उसी तरह अपना काम के बाहर भी आ जाएंगे ।"




धनुषट'कार ' उसके कधों पर चढ़ा सांकेतिक भाषा में उससे कुछ करने के लिये कह रहा था ।



वतन का दिमाग ठस-सा होकर रह गया था ।। यह सोच नहीं पा रहा था कि क्या करे।



तभी अचानक…धड़ाम... धुम्म ...धुग्म... ।



प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर एक अन्य कर्णभेदी विस्फोट ।

----------


## anita

और इस विस्फोट ने वतन के सम्पूर्ण चेहरे पर तनाव उत्पन्न का दिया ।



उसने तेजी से जेब में हाथ ड़ाला और द्रान्समीटर निकालकर उसे अॉन कर तेजी से बौला--'डैलो...हैलो...डैनी ।। क्या हुआ ? प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर यह धमाकों की आवाज़ कैसी है ?" 
"महाराज !" दूसरी तरफ से ट्रांसमीटर पर उभरा डैनी का, बारीक स्वर, "कुछ समझ में नहीं अा रहा है, सर !" `



" उन धमार्को का परिणाम...!"




"प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर अधिकांश भाग में अंधेरा छा गया है सर ।" डैनी की आवाज उभरी----"इनर्मे से एक ने उन चार जनरेटरों को ध्वस्त कर दिया है जिनसे प्रयोगशाला की चारों दीवारों पर करेंट रहता था । दूसरे विस्फोट ने उन दो जनरेटरों को नष्ट का दिया है । जिसके कारण प्रयोगशाला के अधिकांश भाग में प्रकाश रहता था ।"



" कोई सदेग्ध आदमी नजर आ अाया ?”



'"हम तलाश कर रहे है । महाराज, लेकिन ये अंधेरा ..... ।।"



"वतन !" उसके बराबर में ही खड़ा अलफांसे तेजी से बोला----" डैनी को आदेश दो कि दु१मन को तलाश करने के स्थान पर वह अपनी ज्यादातर शक्ति ‘वेवज एम' और उसके फार्मूले की हिफाजत में लगाए ।"

----------


## anita

ट्रांसमीटर के माइक पर हाथ रखकर वतन ने कहा…"डैनी क्या, किसी को भी नहीं मालूम है कि 'वेवज एम' और फार्मूला कहां रखें हैं !"



"तुम्हें तो मालूम है ?” झुंझलाए-से स्वर में अलफांसे ने पूछा ।




"'हां...सिर्फ मुझे... ।”



उसकी पूरी बात सुने विना ही अलफांसे ने तेजी से कहा‘----"‘तुम , डैनी को यह मत बताओ कि उसे ऐसा आदेश क्यों दे रहे हो ? तुम्हें पता है कि दुश्मन किस मकसद से यहाँ आया है, जिस जगह फार्मूला हो, उस जगह के अास-पास की कडी निगरानी का हुक्म डैनी को दो । "



"'डैनी.." माइक से हाथ हटाकर वतन ने तेज स्वर में कहा-“अपने ज्यादातर सैनिकों का जाल मेरे प्रयोगकक्ष के अासपास बिछा दो । सबकों हुक्म दे दो कि प्रयोगकक्ष के अास-पास कोई भी संदिग्ध आदमी आये तो उसे फोरन शूट का दें ।" कहने के साथ ही उसने ट्रांसमीटर आँफ़ का दिया ।



अब वतन के लहजे में उत्तेजना और चेहरे पर ऐसा तनाव था जैसा किसी भी जोशीले नौजवान के चेहरे पर देखा जा सकता है जिसका घर उसकी आंखों के सामने धू-थू करके जल रहा हो । जोर से चीखा वह---"मनजीत !"



"'हुक्म कीजिए महाराज ।" करीब ही खडे़ मनजीत ने कहा ।
एकाएक वतन पूर्णतया सक्रिय हो उठा था । उसने कहा-----"हम प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर जा रहे हैं । याद रहे-कोईं भी संदिग्ध आदमी इस मैदान से बारह न निकल सके । जो हुक्म मैंने डैनी को दिया है, वह अपने लिए भी समझो ।" मनजीत के जवाब की प्रतीक्षा किए बिना वह तेजी के साथ दीवार के मध्य की तरफ बढ़ गया । ठीक उस स्थान पर पहुंचा जहाँ से उसने आज दिन में दरवाजा खुलने का संकेत दिया । उसी जगह खडे़ होकर उसने अपने दोनों हाथ ऊपर उठा दिए । उसी के संकेत पर, मनजीन ने अपनी टॉर्च का प्रकाश उसके जिस्म पर डाला ।

----------


## anita

कदाचित् इसलिए कि दरवाजा खोलने वाला सैनिक वतन को देख सके । वही हुआ-प्रयोगशाला की दीवार में खिड़की बनी । सटील की चादर फिसलती हुईं खाई को पार करने लगी । कुछ ही देर बाद वतनं और अलफांसे कदम-से-कदम मिलाए स्टील की उस चादर पर से होते हुए खिड़की की तरफ जा रहे थे ।"



अपोलो सबसे आगे था और धनुषटंकार वतन के कधें पर ।



खाई को पार प्रयोगशाला में दाखिल होते ही वतन ने सैनिक से कहा-"दस्वाजा बन्द कर दो और याद रहे, हमेशा की तरह मेरे अलावा किसी के लिए भी न खुले ।" बिना किसी जबाव की प्रतीक्षा वतन अागे बढ़ गया । प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर भी मैदान जैसा ही अंधेरा व्याप्त था ।



वतन के कधें पर बैठा धनुषटंकार अपने हाथ में दबी रोशन टॉर्च से उसका मार्गदर्शन कर रहा था ।



वतन और अलफांसे जैसे चल नहीं रहे थे, दौड़ रहे थे । वतन के साथ ही दौडता अलफांसे व्यंग्य कसने से बाज़ न आया, बोला-"ज्यादा आत्म-----विश्वास धोखा देता है ना-?"



-"चचा...!" उसी तरह दौडते वतन के मुंह से एक सर्द स्वर…-"उस दुश्मन की सूरत जरूर देखूंगा जो मेरे इतने इन्तजामों के बाद यहां तक पहुच गया । सचमुच कमाल के दिमाग का मालिश होगा वह ।"



अंधेरे में डूबे अलफांसे के होंठों पर षइयन्त्रकारी मुस्कान दौड़ गई । बोला----"उम्मीद है कि आगे कभी तुम अपनी ताकत पर इतना गुमान न करोगे कि जो धोखा दे ।" जवाब नहीं दिया वतन ने ।

----------


## anita

चुपचाप बढ़ता ही गया वह ।
अभी वह प्रयोग-कक्ष के समीप पहुचा ही था कि…धड़ाम !


ठीक कक्ष के अन्दर एक विस्फोट ।


वतन सहित सभी के रोंगटे खडे़ हो गए ।


वतन जोर से चिल्लाया-"डैनी ।"



"मैं यहां हूं महाराज ।" कक्ष की तरफ से डैनी का कथित स्वर- -"यहां खड़े क्या कर रहे हो तुम ।" पहली बार अलफांसे ने देखा कि वतन अपने किसी आदमी को डॉट रहा हैं…"ये अन्दर से विस्फोट की आबाज कैसी?"



"'ज...ज.…जी ।" डैनी बौखला गया ।



" कोई दुश्मन पहले मैदान में फिर प्रयोगशाला में और अब कक्ष तक पहुच गया और इतने सैनिकों में से कोई उसकी परछाई तक नहीं देख सका । क्या कर रहे हो तुम यहां ?"




"सर ! कक्ष में कोई नहीं ।"



"'बको मत... ।" वतन चीख पड़ा-“कक्ष में कोई नहीं गया तो यह धमाका क्या जादू से हुअा है ? तुम सब लापरवाह हो गए हो कोई आदमी सबकी आंखों में धुल झोंककर अन्दर पहुच गया और तुम मिट्टी के माधो की तरह पहरे पर खड़े हो ।"

----------


## anita

"‘इन कामों के लिए यह वक्त नहीं है वतन ।" अलफांसे ने कहा---""जल्दी से अन्दर चलोे"


"‘याद रहे, कक्ष से बाहर उस वक्त तक कोई न निकल सके जब तक मैं न निकलूँ ।" कहने के साथ ही वह तेजी से कक्ष की तरफ बढ़ गया ।



कक्ष में दाखिल हुए तो वहा पूर्णतया अंधेरा था ।


पलटकर वतन ने कक्ष का दरवाजा, अन्दरसे वन्द कर लिया । साथ ही बोला-“अपोलो इमरजेन्सी लाइट जलाओ ।"



धनुषटंकार और अलफांसे की टॉर्चों का प्रकाश कक्ष में मौजूद प्रयोग-सीटों पर नृत्य का रहा था । कक्ष के अन्दर बारूद की दुर्गन्ध और धुआं भरा हुआ था । एक कोने में अाग के 'दहकते कुछ छोले पड़े थे ।



उस पर नजर पड़ते ही अलफांसे ने अपनी टॉर्च का प्रकाश उधर घुमा दिया ।



"अरे !" अलफासे के मुंह से निकला-'बिस्फोट के द्वारा इमरजेन्सी लाइट को भी नष्ट कर दिया गया है ।"


वतन, धनुषटकार और अपोलो ने भी देखा ।



" तुम जो भी कोई हो, जान चुके होंगे कि हम यहा पहुच चुके हैं ।"

----------


## anita

वतन जोर से चीखा---" और अब यह भी तय समझो कि तुमने अगर कोई गलत हरकत की तो किसी भा किमत पर जिन्दे इस कक्ष से बाहर नहीं निकल सकोगे ।"




जवाब में का अाबाज नहीं -- सन्नाटा ।



"तुम जहां कहीं छुपे हो, ज्यादा देर तक छुपे नहीॉ रहोगे ।" इस बार सन्नाटे को अलफांसे की आबाज ने तोड़ाृ-"जिन्दा रहना चाहते हो तो बिना किसी प्रकार की हरकत किए शराफत से बाहर आ जाओं, वरना इस कक्ष से तुम्हारी लाश ही निकलेगी ।"


जवाब-ढाक के तीन पात !



मानो कक्ष में कोई हो ही नहीं । रह----रह अलफांसे और वतन चेतावनियां दे रहे थे परन्तु कोई दृश्मन नहीं अाया । हां इतनी देर में कक्ष में छाया धूआं रोशनदानोके मार्ग से बाहर निकल गया ।



अन्त में---चारों मिलकर सारे कक्ष में अनजाने दुश्मन की तलाश करने लगे ।



उस वक्त उन सभी के चेहरों पर आश्चर्य ठुमके लगा रहा था जव उन्होंने कक्ष का चपा चपा छान मारा उसे आदमी तो क्या, प्राणी के नाम पर एक चींटी तक मिली ।



वे उस इमरजेंसी लाइट के नजदीक पहुचे, जिसे किसी ने बम विस्फोट से नष्ट कर दिया था । टार्च की रोशनी में कुछ देर वे इमरजंसी लाइट के फर्श पर बिखेरे टुकड़ों को देखते रहे , फिर अलफांसे की टॉर्च का प्रकाश कक्ष की दीबार पर नृत्य करने लगा । "

----------


## anita

फिर, वह एकदम चौकने के से अन्दाज में बोला----अरे यह क्या हैं और टॉर्च का प्रकाश दीवार के हिस्से पर केन्द्रित था । उस जगह से दीवार टूट गई थी । उधर ही ईट और मलवा पड़ा था । एक मोखला कक्ष की दीवार क आरे पार हो गया था ।



"यह मोखला वम के विस्फोट से बना है ।" अलफांसे ने कहा-"तगता है इसी में से बाहर निकल गया वह ।"




उसका इतना कहना था कि धनुषटंकार ने मोखले से बाहर जम्प लगा दी ।


अपोलो क्या कम था ?


वह भी बाहर निकल गया । वतन ने जैसे ही उधर वढ़ना चाहा, अलफांसे--- ने कहा---- "ठहरो वतन !"


ठिठक कर वतन ने अलफांसे की ओर देखा है - मान गए न कि दुश्मन उतना चालाक है जितना मैं कह रहा था ? वह इस कक्ष तक पहुंचा और फार्मुला निकालकर चलता बना ।"
वतन जोर से चीखा---" और अब यह भी तय समझो कि तुमने अगर कोई गलत हरकत की तो किसी भा किमत पर जिन्दे इस कक्ष से बाहर नहीं निकल सकोगे ।"




जवाब में का अाबाज नहीं -- सन्नाटा ।



"तुम जहां कहीं छुपे हो, ज्यादा देर तक छुपे नहीॉ रहोगे ।" इस बार सन्नाटे को अलफांसे की आबाज ने तोड़ाृ-"जिन्दा रहना चाहते हो तो बिना किसी प्रकार की हरकत किए शराफत से बाहर आ जाओं, वरना इस कक्ष से तुम्हारी लाश ही निकलेगी ।"

----------


## anita

जवाब-ढाक के तीन पात !



मानो कक्ष में कोई हो ही नहीं । रह----रह अलफांसे और वतन चेतावनियां दे रहे थे परन्तु कोई दृश्मन नहीं अाया । हां इतनी देर में कक्ष में छाया धूआं रोशनदानोके मार्ग से बाहर निकल गया ।



अन्त में---चारों मिलकर सारे कक्ष में अनजाने दुश्मन की तलाश करने लगे ।



उस वक्त उन सभी के चेहरों पर आश्चर्य ठुमके लगा रहा था जव उन्होंने कक्ष का चपा चपा छान मारा उसे आदमी तो क्या, प्राणी के नाम पर एक चींटी तक मिली ।



वे उस इमरजेंसी लाइट के नजदीक पहुचे, जिसे किसी ने बम विस्फोट से नष्ट कर दिया था । टार्च की रोशनी में कुछ देर वे इमरजंसी लाइट के फर्श पर बिखेरे टुकड़ों को देखते रहे , फिर अलफांसे की टॉर्च का प्रकाश कक्ष की दीबार पर नृत्य करने लगा । "




फिर, वह एकदम चौकने के से अन्दाज में बोला----अरे यह क्या हैं और टॉर्च का प्रकाश दीवार के हिस्से पर केन्द्रित था । उस जगह से दीवार टूट गई थी । उधर ही ईट और मलवा पड़ा था । एक मोखला कक्ष की दीवार क आरे पार हो गया था ।



"यह मोखला वम के विस्फोट से बना है ।" अलफांसे ने कहा-"तगता है इसी में से बाहर निकल गया वह ।"




उसका इतना कहना था कि धनुषटंकार ने मोखले से बाहर जम्प लगा दी ।

----------


## anita

अपोलो क्या कम था ?


वह भी बाहर निकल गया । वतन ने जैसे ही उधर वढ़ना चाहा, अलफांसे--- ने कहा---- "ठहरो वतन !"


ठिठक कर वतन ने अलफांसे की ओर देखा है - मान गए न कि दुश्मन उतना चालाक है जितना मैं कह रहा था ? वह इस कक्ष तक पहुंचा और फार्मुला निकालकर चलता बना ।"
"नहीं ।" चीख पड़ा वतन----" फार्मूला नहीं ले जा सकता ।"



"और क्या मकसद था उसका?"



--"मकसद तो यहीँ था लेकिन फार्मूला मैंने ऐसी जगह रखा है कि वह ले जा नहीं सकता ।" कहता हुआ वतन कक्ष के ठीक बीच में रखी स्क्रीनों में से एक की तरफ वढ़ गया ।



उसने उस स्कीन को पीछे से खोला ।

स्क्रीन की मशीनरी पर प्रकाश डाल रहा था----अलफांसे । वतन ने मशीनरी के अन्दर लगा एक विशेष स्विच दबा दिया ।


परिणामस्वरुप उन छहों स्क्रीनों के बीच रखी घुमने बाली वह कुर्सी एकदम उल्ट हो गई ।



वतन तेजी से उसी तरफ़ बढा ।

----------


## anita

"रोशरी इधर दो चचा !" वतन ने कहा ।



टॉर्च की रोशनी में वतन कुर्सी के निचले भाग को गौर से देखने लगा । फिर उसका नन्हा सा बटन, जो काफी बारीकी से देखने पर चमकता था,वतन ने दबा दिया 'घुर्र....घुर्र करती ऐसी हल्की आवाज होने लगी मानों कुर्सी के अम्दरूनी भाग में कोई छोटी-सी मशीन चल रही हो ।


कुर्सी के अन्दर फसा घास-फूस बाहर अाने लगा।



उसके साथ ही बाहर आया---एक डिब्बा । झट से वतन ने वह डिब्बा उठाकर देखा । खोला, अन्दर दो छोटी-सी फिल्में मौजूद थी ।


उन्हें देखकर वतन ने कहा…द्रेखो चचा, मैं कहता था न कि कोई भी आदमी इस फार्मूले तक नहीं पहुंच सकता । यह सुरक्षित है ।"



"'क्या इन्हीं फिल्मों में 'वेवज एम' का फार्मूला है !"



“एक फिल्म में 'वेवज एम' का, दूसरी में 'अणुनाशक' किरणों का ।" वतन ने कहा…"इसे नहीं ले जा सका वह ।" '



"ले तो तभी जाता जब पता होता कि फार्मूला यहां है ।" अलफांसे ने कहा…" उसेे पता ही नहीं था ।"




--""मैं कहता था न, किसी को पता नही लगेगा ।"

----------


## anita

"मगर अब लग गया है ।" अलफपृसे का लहजा एकदम बदल गया----"अब तो ले ही जाऊगा ।"’



"क्या मतलब है" वतन अभी बूरी तरह चौंका ही था कि---


"ये धमाके टाइमबमों के हो रहे थे वतन बेटे ।" कहते हुए अलफासे ने उस पर जम्प लगा मैं ।


वतन अभी कुछ समझ भी ना पाया था कि डिब्बा उसके हाथ से निकल गया ।
धनुषटंकार और अपोलो मोखले से बाहर निकले तो विभिन्न दिशाओं में में दौड़ लिए ।


कक्ष का यह रास्ता एक हॉल में खुला था और हॉल से बाहर निकलने के लिए अनेक रास्ते खुले पड़े थे ।


अपनी-अपनी दिशा में उन्होंने किसी ऐसे संदिग्ध आदमी को तलाश किया जो वह मोखला बनाकर कक्ष के-बाहर निकला हो जिसके रास्ते से वे बाहर अाए थे ।



इसे संयोग ही कहा जाएगा कि अपनी-अपनी दिशाओं से निराश होकर वे आधे घण्टे बाद एक साथ हाँल में अाए ।



दोनों की नजरें मिली ।



आंखों ही आखों में वे समझ गए कि दोनों ही नाकाम लोटे हैं ।


एक साथ उस मोखले द्वारा कक्ष में प्रविष्ट हुए । वहां पहुंचते ही बुरी तरह चौक पड़े वे ।।

----------


## anita

दृश्य ही सा था । चौंकने की बात ही थी ।




टार्च रोशन एक प्रयोग डेस्क पर रखी थी और उसकी रोशनी में अभी-अभी उन्होंने अलफांसे को गिरते देखा था । वह स्वय नहीं गिरा था बल्कि वतन ने उसकी कनपटी पर घुसा मारा था ।



उनकी आखों के सामने एक चीख के साथ अलफासे फर्श पर गिरा था ।



वे दोनों झटपट वतन और अलफांसे के करीब पहुंचे । देखा…अलफांसे फर्श पर गिरा तो फिर उठा नहीं । वह वेहोश गया था ।



उसके बेहोश जिस्म पर पैर रखे वतन बुरी तरह हांफ रहा था ।


दोनों के ही जिस्मों पर जगह-जगह घाव थे ।



दोनों के ही कपड़ों पर खून क दाग ।।



" देखने से ही पता लगता था कि दोनों में तुफानी जंग हुई है ।



इस जंग का नतीजा उनके समाने था । बेहोश अलफांसे और हांफता हुआ वतन । कई स्क्रीनें टूट गई थी । कई डैस्कों का सामान इधर-उधर बिखरा हुआ था ।

----------


## anita

अपोलो और धनुषटंकार अ्वाक देखते रहे ।।।



-जो कुछ वे देख रहे थे, उस पर उन्हें यकीन नहीं हो रहा था ।



वे चमत्कृत से देर तक उन दोनों को देखते रहे । जब धनुषटकार से नहीं रहा गया तो वतन के सामने अा गया ।।



"'तुम कहां चेले गए थे मोण्टो ?" अपनी सांस पर काबू करने की चेष्टा करते हुए वतन ने पुछा ।।।
मगर…धनुषटंकार का दिमाग इतने नियन्त्रण में कहां था कि वह वतन द्वारा पूछे गए प्रशन पर गौर करके उसका उत्तर देता ।।। … वतन के प्रश्न का जवाब दिए बिना में धनुषटंकार ने किसी गूंगे की तरह सांकेतिक क्षाषा में प्रश्न क्रिया--" ये सब क्या चक्कर है ?"



उसका आशय समझकर वतन ने जवाब दिया----"फार्मूला अन्य कोई नहीं, चचा ही यहाँ से निकालकर ले जाना चाहते थे ।" धनुषटंकार तो चौंका ही, साथ ही बुरी तरह चौंके विना अपोलो भी न रह सका ।



चौंके हुए धनुषटंकार ने इस बार पूछा…क्या मतलब ?"'



"मतलब यह कि चचा चमन में इसलिए नहीं अाए थे कि जब मैंने 'वेवज एम' के बारे में घोषणा कर दी है तो महाशक्तियों के जासूस मुझसे मेरे यंत्र और फार्मुले को छीनना चाहेंगे अोर उन्हें परास्त करने में ये मेरी मदद करेंगे वल्कि ये यहाँ इसलिए अाये थे कि ये मेरे फार्मुले और यंत्र को चुरा सके और मुंहमांगे दामों में किसी भी देश बेच दें ।"

----------


## anita

" ओह !” इस बार धनुषटंकार ने डायरी पर लिखा----" ये तो डबल गुरू की पुरानी आदत है और अपने इस बिजनेस में ये इस बात की परवाह नहीं करते कि इन्हें दोस्तों से टकराना पड़ा है या दुश्मनों से । कई वार ये ऐसी हरकत बिकास और स्वामी विजय केसाथ भी करचुकै हैं ।। कहते हैं की वे किसी भी सम्बन्थ से बढकर अपने सिद्धान्त और बिजनेस को मानते हैं ।"



पढ़ने के बाद वतन ने कहा…"यही हरकत इन्होंने मेरे साथ भी की । "



"’लेकिन यह सव कुछ हुआ कैसे ?" धनुषटंकार ने पुन: लिखकर पुछा -"ये तो हमारे साथ थे;-- फिर सर्चलाइटों का टूटना, चार आदमियों का खाई में कूदना, प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर धमाके, इस कक्ष में धमाका...यह सब क्या था ? किसने किया ?"



-"ये सारा जाल इनका का ही बिछाया हुआ था ।" वतन ने बताया-"मानना पड़ेगा कि इनकी हर चाल, पूरी साजिश, एक स्वस्थ दिमाग से सोची हुई थी । इनके दिमाग को मान गया मैं । इतनी देर तक हम दुश्मन के साथ रहे और दुश्मन को पहचान न सके ।"



-"लेकिन हमें भी तो बताओ भैया, कि ये सव कुछ इन्होंने किया कैसे ? "
-"सुनो ।" वतन ने कहना शुरू किया-“आज दिन में जव ये हमारे साथ यहाँ अाए थे तो हमारी नजरों से छुपाकर इन्होंने एक टाइम बम दीवार कं सहारे इमरजेंसी लाइट के पास फिट कर दिया । तुम्हें याद होगा अपोलो कि दिन में ये तुम्हारे साथ लैट्रीन गए थे । इन्होंने हाथ उन्हीं तीन जनरेटरों के पास धोए होंगे जो बम-बिस्फोट से नष्ट हुए ।"



'अपोलो ने स्वीकृति में गर्दन हिलाई ।



-------"तुम्हारी स नजरों से छुपाकर इन्होंने एक टाइम बम उस जगह फिट कर दिया ।” वतन ने बताया---"इंसके बाद दोनों को याद होगा कि शाम को ये कुछ देरके लिए भवन से गायब हो गए थे है मेरे पूछने पर इन्होंने बताया था कि चमन की सैेर करने गए थे, परन्तु हकीकत यहीं थी कि उस समय में इन्होंने प्रयोगशाला के बाहर वाले मैदान में हमारे चार सैनिकों क्रो मार डाला । मारकर उनकी लाश को छोटी-छोटी कीलों और रेशम की डोरी की मदद से खाई में लटका दिया ।

----------


## anita

-------उन चारों की मशीनगनें इन्होंने मैंदान के चारों कोनें पर जमीन में फिट कर दी-इस तरह कि उनका निशाना हर पल अपनी-अपनी तरफ वाली सचंलाइर्टों पर था । गनों के ट्रेगरों के साथ इन्होंने स्प्रिंग के छोटे-छोटे टुकडे बांध दिए । स्प्रिंग के दुकड्रो के दूसरे सिरों में लोहे की एक गेंद जैसी वस्तु थी जो असल में टाइम बम के सिद्धान्त पर तैयार की जाती है । लोहे की उस गेंद के अन्दर एक घडी होती है ।




-----उस घडी में जो टाइम फिट कर दिया-जाए-- उस वक्त तक तो वह आराम से चलती रहेगी मगर ठीक तब जबकि इसमें भरा टाइम समाप्त हो जाएगा बन्द हो जाएगी बन्द होते वक्त वह एक तेज झटके के साथ अपने स्थान से की तरफ उछलेगी । वैसी ही गेंदों के टाइमों में एक एक मिनट का अन्तराल करके इन्होंने गनों के ट्रेगरों में बन्धे स्पिंगों के दूसरे सिरों से फिक्स कर दी । टाइम समाप्त होते ही गेदों में झटके हुए और चारों गनों से एक-एक गोली निकलकर अपने-अपने लक्क्ष पर जा लगी ।



------- गनों को फिक्स करना और उन गनों के मालिक हमारे चार साथियों को मारकर खाई में लटका देने का काम इन्होंने उसी समय में किये थे जिसमें ये गायब रहे । ये सारे काम इन्होंने किए भी इतनी सावधनी से कि कोई उन्हें नोट भी नहीं कर सका ।"
सास लेने के बाद वतन ने पुन: कहा----" स्कीम इन्होंने अच्छी तरह सोच-समझकर बनाई थी । अपनी उसी स्कीम के मुताबिक इन्होंने विभिन्न स्थानों पर फिक्स टाइम बमों के टाइम बंमों के चलने इत्यादि के टाइम सैट किए थे । ठीक वक्त के अन्तराल से चारों गर्ने चली । वही हुआ जो ये चाहते थे ।

-------- चारों सर्चलाइटें फोड़कर इन्होंने अंधेरा कर दिया । स्वाभाविक था कि फायरों की आवाज को सुनकर मैं रात ही को यहाँ अाता । अपनी योजना के मुताबिक ये हमारे साथ अाए । जिस मकसद से इन्होंने यह अंधेरा किया था, उसका इन्होंने भरपूर लाभ उठाया । अंधेरे का लाभ उठाकर इन्होंने कील सहित लाशों को पानी में डाल दिया और मेरे दिमाग में यह बाल घुसेड़ने की कोशिश करने
लगे कि सैनिकों का लिबास पहने खाई में कुदने वाले वे ही दुश्मन है जिन्होंने सर्चलाइट तोड़ी हैं और जो लेग ' वेवज एम' का फामूला चुराने का मकसद लेकर यहां आऐ है । इसके बाद प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर धमाका-------


------फिर इस कक्ष ----- यह सब कुछ इनकी एक शातिराना चाल धी । इन्होंने कुछ ऐसे दुश्मनों का भ्रमजाल फैलाये जो कहीं थे ही नहीं । हम उस जाल में फंसे रहे, हम ही क्या सचमुच, आदमी चाहे जितना समझदार हो, ऐसे जाल में फंस जाना स्वाभाविक ही है ।

----------


## anita

-------इनका मकसद था-कल्पनिक दुश्मनों का पीछा कराते हुए हमे इस कक्ष तक लाना ये पहले ही जानते थे कि इस कक्ष में पहुंचकर इन्हें यह भी साबित करना पड़ेगा कि इस कक्ष में अन्दर दुश्मन जिस रास्ते से भाग गया । अत: कहानी बड़े स्वाभाविक बनाने के लिए इन्होंने पहले ही टाइम बम को इस तरह फिक्स क्रिया था कि दीवार में मोखला वन जाये ताकि उस मोखले को दिखाकर ये यह कह सकें कि दुश्मन इसमें से भाग गया है । "




-------" इस तरह इन्होंने एकं ऐसे काल्पनिक दुश्मन का नाटक रचा जो असल में था ही नहीं ।" वतन ने सांस लेने के बाद कहा----"सर्चलाइट का फूटना, चार का खाई में कूदना, प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर धमाके, कोई यह सोच भी नहीं सकता कि यह सब कुछ स्वय ही हो रहा होगा । हर आदमी उन परिस्थितियों में उसी कहानी पर चलेगा जो यह बनाना चाहते थे । अत: हर आदमी यहीं सोचेगा कि दुश्मनों ने पहले सर्चलाइर्टे फोडी, खतरनाक-जीवों से बचने का कोई इन्तजाम करके खाई में कूदे, किसी तरह अन्दर पहुच गए, इत्यादि ! इसी भ्रमजाल में फंसाकर ये हमें ऐसे दुश्मनों का पीछा कराते हुए, जो कभी थे ही नहीं, यहां तक ले जाए । इन्हें मालूम था कि यहा अाने पर हमारे दिमाग में प्रश्न उभरेगा कि बन्द कक्ष में से दुश्मन कंहा गए ? इसका जवाब इस मोखले के रूप में इन्होंने पहले ही तैयार कर लिया था ।
" उसी मोखले में से गुजरकर तुम दोनों उस काल्पनिक दुश्मन की तलाश में चले गए । दुश्मन जब इनके अलावा कोई था ही नहीं तो किसी के मिलने का सबाल ही नहीं उठता था । मैं भी तुम्हारे इस गोखले में झपटने बाला था कि इन्होंने मुझे रोक दिया ।



अब क्यों कि इन्हें यह नहीं मालूम था कि इस कक्ष में फार्मूला रखा कहां है, अत: इन्हें फार्मुले का पता लगाना था । अपने उसी मकसद को पूरा करने के लिये इन्होंने मुझसे कहा कि दुश्मन फार्मूला लेकर इस मोखले के माध्यम से भाग गया है ।



-------स्वाभाविक है कि ऐसी परिस्थितियों में हर आदमी सबसे पहले यह चैक करेगा कि उसकी वह महत्वपूर्ण चीज, जिसे उसने छुपाकर रखा है, अपनी जगह पर मौजूद है भी या नहीं ? मैंने भी चेक किया---- फिल्म देखते ही मेरे प्रति इनका लहजा बदल गया । इन्होंने पर जम्प लगा दी और मेरे हाथ से यह डिब्बा छीन लिया जिसमें फिल्म थी, मगर मेरे विचारनुसार, इनकी स्कीम यहाँ अाकर कमजोर हो गई ।"

----------


## anita

"‘कैसे ??" धनुषटंकार ने इशारे से पूछा ।



----" मुझें आश्चर्य है इतनी चक्कदार और साफ सुथरी योजना बनाने और सफलतापूर्वक उस पर चलने के बाद अपनी मंजिल के चरम बिन्दू पर पहुंचकर इन्होंने इतनी बडी भूल कैसे कर दी कि जिसका परिणाम यह हुआ ?" कहते हुए वतन ने अलफांसे के बेहोश जिस्म की ओर इशारा क्रिया ।



'"आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं ?” धनुषटंकार ने लिखकर पूछा ।




" मैं यह कहना चाहता हूं के जिस स्कीम से ये हम सबको लेकर इस फिल्म तक पहुंचे, अगर वह स्कीम मैंने बनाई होती , यानी इनकी जगह मैं होता तो इनकी तरह फिल्म पर नजर पड़ते ही अपना असली रूप दिखाने की मूर्खता न करता, बल्कि उसी तरह वना रहता जिस तरह बना हुआ था । कहता कि अब इस फिल्म को यहां रखना खतरे से खाली नहीं है । इन्हें अपने साथ रखो ताकि दुश्मनोें के हाथ न लग सकें । स्वाभाविक-सी बात है कि अगर ये मुझसे यह बात कहते तो मैं फिल्म को कहीं अन्यत्र रखने के स्थान पर अपने पास ही रखना ज्यादा सुरक्षित समझता और मेरे साथ ये रहते ही, प्रयोगशाला से बाहर निकल कर ये धोखे से फिल्म छीनकर भाग जाते तो यह परिस्थिति न बनती जो इस वक्त इनके साथ बनी है, यानी ये बेहोश हैं और एक तरह से इस वक्त मेरी कैद में है"
इन्होंने क्या किया ?"



--'"तुम्हारे यंहा से जाते ही इन्होंने अपना असली रूप दिखा दिया ।" वतन ने वाताया'-"फिल्म देखते ही इन्होंने मुझ पर यह भेद खोल दिया कि यह सब कुछ चक्कर इंन्हीं का फैलाया हुअा है । इनके स्थान पर मैं होता, ऐसी कभी नहीं करता । यह फार्मुला इन्हें मुझसे प्रयोगशाला से बाहर निकलने पर छीनना चाहिए था । आश्चर्य है कि इतनी अच्छी स्कीम बनाने के बाद चचा इतनी सी बात पर धोखा क्यों खा गए हैं"

----------


## anita

"मैं जानता हूँ इसका कारण... ।।" धनुषटंकार ने लिखा…"इसका असली कारण यह है कि इन्हें यकीन था कि ' हाथापाई में तुम इनके मुकाबले कहीं भी नहीं हो । इन्हें यकीन होगा कि मल्लयुद्ध में यह तुमसे जीत जायेंगे और तुम्हें यहीं बेहोश करके बड़े आराम के साथ न सिर्फ इस प्रयोगशाला बल्कि चमन से ही निकल जाएंगे । यह तो इन्हें उम्मीद भी नहीं होगी कि उल्टे तुम उन पर हावी ही जाओगे ।"



"यह तो-माना कि 'ओवर कॉफिंडेन्स' के कारण ये अपनी योजना के चरम विन्दु पर धोखा खा गये । " वतन ने कहा-“बल्कि यूं कहो कि 'ओवर
कॉफिंडेन्स भी नहीं, इनका' यह यकीन सहीं था कि मल्लयुद्ध में यह मुझ पर विजय प्राप्त कर लेंगें । नि:सन्देह इस कला में मैं अभी इनका बच्चा ही हूं । ये मल्लयुद्ध के बीच ज्यादातर मुझ पर हावी रहे और लडाई के बीच ही बीच में ये मुझे अपनी वे सब कारस्तानियां सुनाते रहे जो मैंने आपको बताई । यह तो मेरा नसीब ही अच्छा समझो कि मेरा दांव लग गया और मैंने एक वार इनकी कनपटी पर करके इन्हें बेहोश कर दिया । मगर मेरे ख्याल से तो मल्लयुद्ध में अगर ये मुझ पर विजय भी प्राप्त कर भी लेते तो भी ये इस प्रेयोगशाला से नहीं निकल सकते थे ।"



" क्या तुम्हें भी याद नहीं कि मैं कक्ष के बाहर खडे डैनी है और दरवाजा खोलने वाले सैनिक को यह हुक्म देकर अाया हूं कि जब तक मैं न आऊ, किसी को भी इस कक्ष और प्रयोगशाला कि से बाहर न निकलने दिया जाए !"



"हां, याद है... ।" धनुषटकार ने लिखा-" लेकिन बाहर निकलने की कोइं - न कोई तरकीब इनके दिमाग में रही होगी ।"
"खैर...!” वतन ने कहा…“जो भी रही हो-लेकिन फिलहाल तो जो कुछ हुअा, अच्छा ही हुआ । अगर मैं जरा-सा और चुक गया होता इतनी हिफाजत के बाद भी 'वेवज एम' और 'अणुनाशक' किरणों का यह फार्मूला हमारे हाथ से निकल गया होता है"




कुछ देर तक आपस में इसी, तरह की बातें होती रही, फिर ------

-----वतन ने कहा-"खैर जरा वे फिल्में तो दूंढो । हमारी लड़ाई के बीच न जाने वे कहा गिर गई ।" कहने के साथ ही डेस्क से उसने रोशन टॉर्च उठा ली ।

----------


## anita

फिर प्रयोगशाला के फर्श पर फिल्मों को तलाश करने लगे ।



कुछ ही देर बाद वे फिल्में धनुषटंकार को मिल गई । उसने उन्हें वतन-को पकड़ा दिया ।



वतन ने सावधानी के साथ अपनी दोनों फिल्में सफेद पैंट की जेब में रखीं । अलफांसे के, बेहोश जिस्म को अपने कंधे पर लादा और प्रयोगकक्ष से बाहर की की चल दिये ।।।




वतन ने वह सब कुछ डैनी को समझा दिया जो धनुषटंकार और अपोलो को समझाया था ।

डेनी और दूसरे सैनिकों को आश्चर्यचकित छोड़कर वे आगे बढ गए । दरवाजा खोलने वाले सैनिक से रास्ता खुलवाकर बाहर आए और मनजीत तथा प्रेयोगशाला के बाहर के, सभी सैनिकों को हकीकत बताकर अपनी कार में जा बैठे ।


हर सैनिक आश्चर्य चकित था ।



डैनी और मनजीत जैसे अधिकारी खुश भी थे, इसलिए कि यह सावित हो चुका था कि कोई दुश्मन था ही नहीं, तो वे पकड़ते किसे ।।




वतन, धनुषट'कार और अपोलो बापस राष्ट्रपति भवन में अा गए ।




वतन ने जब यह कहा कि अलफांसे चचा को होश में लाकर इनसे कुछ बाते की जाएं तो लिखकर धनुषटंकार ने सलाह दी-----" गुरु को इस तरह होश में लाना अाग में हाथ डालने से भी ज्यादा खतरनाक है । इन्हें ताव आ गया तो यकीनन ये सारे चमन में तहलका मचा देंगे ।"

----------


## anita

"'तो फिर क्या करें ?”
'यह कि पहले इन्हें अच्छी तरह कसकर बांध दिया जाए ।" धनुषर्टकार ने सलाह दी----"सावधानी के साथ कि अपनी इच्छा से ये अपने जिस्म का एक अंग भी न हिला, सकें । तब इन्हें होश में लाया जाए ।"





" तुम्हारी सलाह पसंद आई मोंण्टो ।" वतन ने कहा---- "निस्सदेह ये हर किस्म के दुश्मन से कहीं ज्यादा खतरनाक हैं । तुम दोनों मिलकर इन्हें बांधो ।। हर जेब की अच्छी तरह तलाशी लो-----कोई नन्हा-सा हथियार भी इनके पास न रह जाए ।"



"और अाप ?"



'"इनके होश मैं अाने पर फिल्म मेरी जेब में नहीं रहनी चाहिए !" वतन ने कहा-----"इन फिल्मों को किसी सुरक्षित जगह पर रखकर वापस लौटता हूँ । " कहने के साथ ही एकदम धूम गया वतन । लम्बे-लम्बे कदमों के साथ वह कक्ष से बाहर निकल गया ।




धनुषटंकार और अपोलो ने एक नजर एक दूसरे को देखा, फिर अपने काम में व्यस्त हो गए । धनुषटंकार अपने कोट की जेब से रेशम की एक मजबूत डोरी निकाली और दोनों ने मिलकर अलफांसे को एक थम्ब के सहारे बांध दिया । फिर धनुषटंकार उसकी तलाशी लेने लगा । तलाशी में कोई खास चीज नहीं, सिर्फ एक कागज मिला । तह खोलकर धनुषटंकार ने वह कागज पढा । उस कागज में लिखा पहला अक्षर पड़ते ही वह उछल पडा ।



फिर राइटिंग पहचानकर उछला ।

----------


## anita

अन्त में उसने लिखने वाले का नाम पढ़ा तो खोपडी भिन्ना गई उसकी ।


लिखा था------

------"बेटे बन्दर !



जिसको तुमने बांध दिया है, वह अलफांसे नहीं, तुम्हारा चचेरा भाई है-वतन । और मैं जो फिल्में सुरक्षित रखने गया वतन नहीं, अलफांसे हूं ।


----समझ सकते हो कि अब मुझे राष्ट्रपति भबन में लौटने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं है ऐसा इन्तजाम मैंने . कर लिया है कि जिस वक्त तुम यह पत्र पढ़ रहे होगे, उस वक्त तक मैं तुममेे से किसी की भी पकड़ से बहुत दूर निकल चुका होऊंगा ।



---सोच रहे होंगे कि यह सब कैसे होगया ?



मैं नहीं चाहता कि यही बात सोचते हुए तुम ज्यादा देर तक अपना दिमाग, खराब रखो । सब कुछ उसी ढंग से हुआ है जैसा कि वतन के भेष में मैं तुम्हें कक्ष में ही बता चुका हूं ।
उस-उसमें इतना परिवर्तन कर लो कि मल्लयुद्ध में तुम्हारा वतन नहीं, हम जीते थे मगर हम जानते थे कि कुछ ही देर बाद जब तुम और अपोलो वापस कक्ष में लौटोगे तो वतन के खिलाफ हमारी जीत पसन्द नहीं करोगे । अत: वतन हमेँ खुद बनना पड़ा और वतन को बनाना-पड़ा अलफांसे ।



प्यारे अन्दर, तुमने वतन को अलफांसे पर कक्ष में वह आखिरी बार करते हुए अपनी आंखों से देखा था जिसके कारण वह बेहोश हुआ, लेकिन नहीं, यह हकीकत नहीं थी । -----------

----------


## anita

-------- हकीकत यह थी कि वतन बेचारे को हमने इतना अवसर ही नहीँ दिया कि वह हमारा मुकाबला कर सके । हमने जो कुछ किया, तुम समझ सकते हो कि उस सबकी हमने योजना बना रखी थी । उस योजना के मुताबिक वतन को इतना मौका नहीं देना था कि यह हमारा मुकाबला कर सके ।




इससे पहले कि यह, बेचारा कुछ समझ सकता, उसे बेहोश कर दिया । अपनी योजना के मुताबिक हम पर दो फेसमास्क थे-अपना और वतन का । उन्हीं की मदद से हमने वतन को खुद बनाया और खुद बने वतन । आधे घण्टे में इतने काम हुए । जब हमने देखा कि तुम दोनों आ रहे हो तो अलफांसे बने बेहोश वतन को खड़ा करके एक घूसा मारा ।


-इसके बाद वह फर्श पर पड़ा-रह गया ।


अब यह भी कहोगे कि घूंसा लगते ही तुमने अलफांसे की चीख सुनी थी! हम यह नहीं चाहते कि यह चीख की आवाज तुम्हें ज्यादा देर तक परेशान करती रहे । सीधी-सी बात है कि यह चीख हमने अपने मुह से निकाली थी



वतन को अलफांसे और हमें वतन बनना इसलिए तो जरूरी था ही कि तुम्हें धोखा दे सकें, इसलिए भी जरूरी था कक्ष और प्रयोगशाला से बाहर निकलना था ।

याद है ना ? 


वतन ने डैनी, दरवाजे बाले सैनिक और मनजीत को क्या हुक्म दिया था ?
बाकीं तुम समझदार हो । यह तो समझ गये होगे कि इन फिल्मों को प्राप्त करने के लिए अपनी इतनी शक्ति और दिमाग खर्च किया है तो किस मकसद से ? अपना और वतन का फेसमास्क बनवाने में भी तो खर्चा अाया ही होगा ।। अब ये फिल्में मेरे कब्जे में हैं । जानता हूं विश्व के हर देश को इनकी ज़रूरत है । बोलियां लगेगी-जिसकी बोली सबसे बड़ी…,फिल्म उसी की न...न...न...थोड़ा गलत लिख गया मैं ।।।

----------


## anita

आपसदारी की भी तो कोई लिहाज होनी चाहिए, वतन से कह देना तुम्हारा गुरु विकास भी तो अाने वाला है-तो उसे भी समझा देना कि तुम्हें ये फिल्में उस रेट से एक लाख कम में मिल सकती हैं, जो देश इनकी सबसे ज्यादा कीमत लगाएगा ।



माना कि रुस इन्हें एक करोड में खरीदने को तैयार होता है तो तुम्हें निन्यानवे लाख मैं मिल सकती है किसी को भी बेचने से पहले तुम्हें जरूर बताऊंगा कि कितने मैं विक
रही हैं । एक लाख कम में अाप लोग ख़रीदने के लिए तैयार होते हैं तो ठीक वरना मुझे तो एक लाख का फायदा और होगा । शायद आज तक किसी व्यापारी ने आपसदारी की
इतनी शर्म न की हो कि एक लाख का घाटा खाए।




तुम्हारे का गुरू का गुरू

अलफांसे दी ग्रेट ।



पढकर खोपडी भिन्ना गई धनुषटंकार की ।


कमाल तो यह था कि उनके बीच में रहकर ही अलफांसे फिल्म निकालने में कामयाब हो गया । अपोलो ने धनुषटकार के चेहरे पर उड़ती हवाइयां देखी, तो आंखों के संकेत से पूछा…"क्या बात है ? यह पत्र किसका है और इसमें क्या लिखा ?"




धनुषटंकार की समझ में नहीं अाया कि अपोलो को यह कैसे समझाए . बोल यह सकता नहीं था और पड़ना अपोलो नहीं जानता ।



अचानक उसे एक तरकीब सूझी ।


कागज़ की तह करके उसने जेब में डाला । बधे हुए वतन की तरफ बढा करीब पहुंचकर उसने वतन के चेहरे पर अलफांसे का फेसमास्क नोंच लिया ।

----------


## anita

अपोलो ने देखा-देखते ही पागल हो गया ------- जैसे
उसके चेहरे पर अभी तक वतन का फेसमास्क था और वतन की ही कार लेकर उड़ा चला जा रहा था वह ।



उसके चेहरे पर उत्तेजना का एक भी लक्षण नहीं था ।



हां…होंठों पर हल्की मुस्कान अवश्य थी ।


कदाचित्-अपनी सफ़लता की मुस्कान ।



कार की गति आश्चर्यजनक रूप से उसने तेज का रखी थी ।


सड़क खाली पड़ी थी, दूर--दूर तक उसके सामने फैली हुई साफ, चिकनी चौड़ी और सड़क । कार की गति से ही अनुमान होता था कि वह जल्दी--से--जल्दी अपने किसी निश्चित लक्ष्य पर पहुंच जाना चाहता था । वह मस्त होकर कार ड्राइव करता हुआ होंठ सिक्रोड़कर सीटी बजाने लगा ।।


पन्द्रह मिनट बाद ही वह चमन के ऐसे भाग में आ गया जहाँ से वस्ती काफी दूर थी । दोनों तरफ दूर-दूर तक खेत फैले हुए थे । कार की हैडलाइटों की बदौलत तो कुछ दुर तक प्रकाश था वरना हर तरफ अंधेरा था----धुप्प अंधेरा ।



मील के उस पत्थर के पास,जिस पर बारह लिखा था, उसने गाड्री रोक दी ।

आराम से बाहर अाया ।

----------


## anita

वतन की सफेद पतलून की जैव में से टॉर्च निकाली । दाहिनी तरफ चेहरा करके उसने टार्च का प्रकाश चेहरे पर डाला । ठीक उसके सामने काफी दूर पर एक टॉर्च चमकी ।




ठीक उसी तरह से उधर से टॉर्च रोशन करने वाले ने प्रकाश अपने चेहरे पर डाला । अपने सामने वाले चेहरे को टॉर्च के प्रकाश में देखकर वह संतुष्ट हुआ और अपने हाथ में रोशन टॉर्च लिए वह उसी दिशा में बढ गया ।
उधर से भी हाथ में ,रोशन टॉर्च लिए वह व्यक्ति इसकी तरफ बढा ।



एक खेत के ठीक बीच में वे मिले । मिलते ही अलफासे ने नये आदमी के चरणस्पर्श कर लिए ।



नये आदमी ने उसे चरणों से उठाकर गले से लगाया । बोला…"जीते रहो बेटे । "




फिर… वे दोनों साथ बढ गए । अलफासे ने पूछा---" हैलीकॉप्टर कहां है ?।।



"'बस, यहां से थोडी ही दूर अंधेरे में खड़ा है ।" दूसरे व्यक्ति ने कहा ।



टॉर्च बुझाकर अंधेरे का सीना… चीरते वे आगे बढ़ने लगे ।


कुछ ही देर बाद एक खेत के बीच खड़े हेलीकॉप्टर के करीब पहुचे ।

----------


## anita

हेलीकॉप्टर में अन्य कोई नहीं था । अलफांसे को लेने अाने वाला व्यक्ति ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठा, अलफांसे उसके बराबर हैलीकॉप्टर स्टार्ट करके वह उसे हवा में उठाता चला गया । अपनी निश्चित ऊंचाई पर पहुंचने के बाद हैलीकॉप्टर के अन्दर की लाइट आंन हो गई ।


"अब तो अपने चेहरे -पर से यह फेसमास्क उतार दो !” हेलीकॉप्टर चलाने बाले ने अलफांसे से कहा ।



" जरूर डैडी ?" अलफांसे के मुंह से निकला-"वास्तव में अब इसकी कोई जरुरत नहीं है ।"' कहते हुए उसने अपने चेहरे से फेसमास्क उतार दिया और वतन के उस फेसमास्क के नीचे से जो चेहरा निकला था, वह अलफांसे का बिल्कुल नहीं था ।



वह चेहरा था-हैरौ का-----

हैरी आर्तरट्रांग ।।


अमेरिका सीक्रेट सर्बिस का जासूस ।।


जासूसों के देवता यानी जैकी आर्मस्ट्राग का बेटा ।


और-----हैलीकॉप्टर का चालक अन्य कोई नहीं जैकी ही था-हेरी का पिता ।।
किसी को तुम पर शक तो नहीं हुआ ?", जैकी ने पूछा ।



"नो डैडी…!" मस्ती में हैरी ने कहा-----"वतन बेचारा तो आखिरी पल तक मुझे अलफांसे ही समझता रहा था । धनुषन्टंकार और अ़ापोलो के लिये मैं जब तक अलफांसे बना हुया था, वे मुझे अलफासे ही समझते रहे । हां, अाखिरी वक्त तक वे मुझे वतन .. समझ रहे थे । अलफांसे बने वतन की जेब से जब मेरा पत्र उन्हें प्राप्त होगा तो वे अपने बाल नोंच लेंगे ।"

----------


## anita

"'क्या वह पत्र तुम अपने नाम से लिखकर अाए हो ?" जैकी ने चौंककर पूछा ।



अापने मुझे इतना बेवकूफ कैसे समझ लिया, डैडी ?" हेरी हल्की सी मुस्कान के साथ बोला-"सारा काम ही अलफांसे बनकर इसलिए करना पड़ा कि वतन को यह मालूम न हो कि अमेरिका ने पुनः उसके साथ कोई हरकत की है । पत्र मैंने ठीक अलफांसे के ढंग से लिखा है और यह तो अाप जानते ही हैं कि अलफांसे की राइटिंग की नकल करना भी मेरे लिए कोई मुश्किल काम नहीं है उस पत्र क्रो पढ़ने के बाद भी वे यही जानेंगे कि फिल्में अलफांसे ले गया ।"



"आज दिन में तुमने हमसे सम्बन्ध स्थापित किया ।" जैकी बोला-"तुमने सारी बातें नहीं बताई । सिर्फ यह कहा कि मैं हैलीकॉप्टर लेकर यहां पहुंच जाऊं और तुम यहीं वतन के भेष में पहुंचोगे । यह भी नहीँ बताया था कि वतन, अपोलो और धनुषटंकार के बीच फंसे तुमने ऐसा… मौका कैसे निकाला कि मुझसे बात कर सको ?"



"मैँने आपसे चमन की प्रयोगशाला की तैट्रीन में से सम्बन्ध स्थापित किया ।" हेरी ने बताया---" और ज्यादा बाते इसलिए नहीं की र्थी क्योंक्रि उस थोडे से मिले वक्त में ही मुझे वहुत-से काम करने थे ।"




"जैसे ? "



"मुझे अलंफासे समझकर वतन ने मुझे सारी प्रयोगशाला घुमाई ।" हैरी ने बताया…"क्रोई प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर न पहुंच सके, इसके लिए उसने-क्या सुरक्षाएं की हैं--यह भी बताया ।" कहते हुए हैरी ने प्रयोगशाला की पूरी स्थिति जैकी को बता दी । यह बताते हुए कि वतन के मुहसे प्रयोगशाला की सारी सुरक्षाएँ सुनने के बाद ही उसने दिमाग में यह स्कीम तैयार कर ली थी कि उसे 'वेवज एम' और 'अणुनाशक किरणों ' का फार्मूला कैसे प्राप्त करना है ।"
हैरी ने यह भी बता दिया कि उसने सारा काम किस तरह किया । अन्त में बोला-----"' वतन के बेहोश होते ही मैंने अलफांसै का फेसमास्क वतन को पहना दिया और वतन का खुद पहन लिया । कपडे इत्यादि भी बदल दिए । धनुषटंकार और अपोलो जब लोटे तो यहीं समझे कि वतन ने अलफासे को बेहोश कर दिया ।"

----------


## anita

इस तरह पूरी कहानी सुनने के बाद जैकी का सीना गर्व से फूल गया । उसके होंठों पर ऐसी मुस्कान दौड़ गई मानो उसके जीवन की सबसे बड़ी मुराद पूरी गई हो, बोला, "हैरी, मेरे बच्चे ।। आज मुझे यकीन हो गया है कि जो कुछ तूझे बनना चाहता था, वह वन जाएगा । आज मैं बहुत खुश हूं । वतन की प्रयोगशाला की सुरक्षा के बारे में जो कुछ तुमने सुनाया उसे सुनकर मैं दंग रह गया । मैं सोचने लगा कि इस ज़बरदस्त सुरक्षित स्थान में से भला कोई कैसे कामयाबी के साथ अपनी इच्छित वस्तु निकाल सकता है मगर फिर तुमने मुझे यह बताया कि किस योजना के आधार पर तुमने वतन के उस सुरक्षित किले में छेद का दिया । उसे सुनकर हम दंग रह गए । सच, तुम्हारी जगह अगर हम भी होते शायद ऐसी तरक्रीब नहीं सोच पाते । बेशक तुममें दिमाग है और दिमाग से सोची हुई किसी स्कीम को स्वंय कार्यान्वित करने की ताकत भी ।"



"‘जो भी है डैडी ।" हैरी ने कहा----"आपसे प्राप्त किया है ।"






"गुड...!' जैकी बोला---" और हां, इसका मतलब यह हुआ कि अब हमारे वैज्ञानिक "अणुनाशक किरणे‘ भी वना सकेंगे ।"




"जी हां” हैरी ने कहा---" दोनों के फार्मूले की फिल्में प्राप्त का ली है मैंने ।"



"अच्छा तो वे फिल्में तो दिखाओ ।" जैकी ने कहा, "जरा हम भी तो देखें, महान वतन के उन दो आविष्कारों का नमुना ।" हैरी ने फिल्में जेब से निकालकर अपने डैडी को थमा दी ।



“जरा हैलीकॉप्टर सम्भालना ।" कहते हुए जैकी ड्राइविंग' सीट से उठ गया ।

कुछ ही देर बाद हैलीकॉप्टर ड्राइव कर रहा था हैरी और उसके बराबर में बैठा जैकी उन फिल्मों को उलट पुलटकर देख रहा था ।

----------


## anita

उसकी आंखें इस तरह चमक रही थी मानो उसे दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी दौलत मिल गई हो ।
अपने कोट की जेब है उसने चमडे़ का एक पर्स निकाला, दोनों फिल्में उसमें डालकर उसने चेन बन्द कर दी और वापस एक झटके के साथ हैलीकॉप्टर से बाहऱ अंधेरे वातावरण में फेंक दिया ।।।


ऐसे उछला हैरी, जैस, विच्छू ने डंक मार दिया हो, मुंह से निकला…"ये आपने क्या क्रिया ?" 



मगर तब तक तो न सिर्फ जैकी ने रिवॉल्वर निकालकर उसकी कनपटी से सटा दिया, बल्कि गुर्रा भी रहा था---" बेशक तुमने वतन की प्रयोगशाला में से से चोरी करके बड़ा काम क्रिया था हैरी बेटे, लेकिन बच्चे हो अभी यह भी नहीं समझते कि इतनी कीमती चीजे किसी के हाथ में यू ही नहीं दे देनी चाहिए । फिल्में तो अब वहां जाएंगी जहां पहुचनी चाहिए मगर तुम कोई हरकत नहीं करोगे । जिस गति से चला रहे हो , आराम के साथ उसी रफ्तार से चलाते रहो ।"



जैकी के मुंह से निकली इस आवाज को पहचानते ही हैरी का मस्तिष्क जैसे अन्तरिक्ष में तैरने लगा ।
पागल से हुए अपोलो ने यह समझते ही कि जिसे उन्होंने बांध रखा है, वह वतन है और -वतन के भेष में फिल्म लेकर निकल जाने वाला अलफांसे है-बाहर जम्प लगा दीं ।


धनुषटंकार भी जैसे खूनी हो उठा था-वह भी कक्ष से बाहर झपटा ।



गैलरी में तीव्र गति से बकरा भागा चला जा रहा था ।।




इसी तरह दोनों भागते राष्ट्रपति भवन से बाहर अा गए ।



अपोलो तो सड़क पर पागलों की तरह एक तरफ भागता ही चला गया।

----------


## anita

राष्ट्रपति भवन के दरवाजे पर खड़े कई सैनियों ने उसे रोकना चाहा लेकिन वह नहीं रूका ।



हां----एक अधिकारी के पास हढ़बड़ाया सा धनुषटंकार रुक गया ।




"क्या बात है मोण्टो ? तुम दोनों इस तरह घबराए क्यों हो ?" अधिकारी ने जल्दी प्रश्न किया ।


धनुषटंकार का ध्यान उसके प्रश्न की तरफ कहाँ था ? 


वह तो तेजी से घसीट मारता हुआ अपनी डायरी पर कुछ लिख रहा था ।


लिखकर उसने अधिकारी की तरफ बड़ा दिया ।



अधिकारी ने पढा और चौंक पड़ा, लिखा था…"जो वतन अमी-अभी राष्ट्रपति भवन से निकला है, वह वतन नहीं, उसके भेष में अलफांसे था । जल्दी बताओ कि यह वतन की कार को लेकर किधर गया है ?" 



हड़बड़ाहट में धनुकांकार का मुंह ताकने के सिवा अधिकारी कुछ भी न कर सका ।



झुंझलाहट में धनुषटंकार ने जल्दी से बताने का इशारा क्रिया ।

----------


## anita

"इधर... । बिना कुछ सोचे-समझे बौखलाए से अधिकारी ने एक तरफ को उंगली उठा दी ।


झपटकर धनुषटंकार ने उससे डायरी ली । बडी तेजी से घसीट मारकर उसने डायरी पुन: अधिकारी को पकड़ा दी ।



अधिकारी ने पढ़ा, लिखा था----




…जल्दी से किसी जीप का इन्तजाम करो ।"


बेचारा अधिकारी-उसका दिमाग तो जैसे एकदम शून्य हो गया था । परिस्थिति ऐसी थी कि यह ठीक से कुछ भी सौच-समझ नहीं पा रहा था । वह कुछ समझने की केशिश करता भी कैसे ? इऩ पलों में उसे तो ऐसों लग रहा था कि जैसे उसके पास दिमाग नाम की कोई चीज ही नहीं है ।


समझता भी कैसे ?

परिस्थिति ही ऐसी थी ।


उसके सामने थोडी ही देर पहले भवन से वतन निकला था । उसने चाहा भी था कि पूछ ले कि महाराज !

इतनी रात गए कहाँ जा रहे हैं ?


वतन से यह प्रश्न करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा सका था ।


उसके और अन्य सैनिकों के देखते-ही-देखते वह कार में बैठा और चला गया । सभी सैनिकॉ को मन-ही-मन इस बात पर भी आश्चर्य था कि इस वक्त वतन के साथ अपोलो नहीं था ।

----------


## anita

अपोलो--जो वतन के अानमन का प्रतीक है । सारी दुनिया जानती है कि जहाँ वतन पहुचेगा , उससे एक सैर्किड पहले 'अपने गले की धण्टियां बजाता अपोलौ अपने अागमन की सूचना देगा ।


सैनिको की नजरों में यह पहला ही मौका था जब वतन अपोलो के बिना राष्ट्रपति भवन से बाहर निकला था ।


उस अधिकारी ने इसके लिए भी वतन को रोकना चाहा था पर हिम्मत न जुटा सका था ।



और अब बौखलाये से अपोलो और धनुषटंकार बाहर अाए थे ।



धनुषटंकार का कागज पढकर वह समझा, कुछ नहीं समझा लेकिन चीख पड़ा-"जीप लाओ ।"



उसके चीखने के दो मिनट बाद ही न जाने किधर से एक जीप दौड़कर आई और ब्रेर्कों की चरमराहट के साथ सैनिक अधिकारी और धनुषटंकार के करीब रुकी ।


धनुषटंकार ने एक भी पल नहीं गंवाया । उसने जल्दी से ड्राईविंग सीट से ड्राइवर को हटाया ।
न सिर्फ सैनिक अधिकारी बल्कि वहां मौजूद सभी सैनिकों पर बौखलाहट सवार थी । मगर कर कोई कुछ नही सकता था क्योंकि धनुषटंकार से सभी उसी परिचित थे । ड्राइविंग सीट पर बैठते धनुषटंकार ने सबको जीप में बैठने का इशारा क्रिया ।


तब जबकि अधिकारी सहित सात सेनिक जीप में बैठ गए, किसी धनुष से छूटे तीर की तरह जीप सडक पर दोड़ पडी ।



इतनी तेज गति से कि उसमें बैठे सैनिक बौखला गए । फिर किसी गोली क्री-सी रफ्तार से उनमें से कभी क्रिसी सेनिक ने जीप को चलाते नहीं देखा था । सब चुप ! जीप में मौत जैसा सन्नाटा !

----------


## anita

कोई बोले भी तो क्या ? सभी के दिमाग बौखलाए हुए-से थे । पहली बात तो यह कि किसी की समझ में यह नहीं अा रहा था कि यह हो क्या रहा है ? दूसरी बात…जीप की रफ्तार ।।।


.कोई अच्छा चालक भी इस रफ्तार से जीप चलाए तो उसमें बैठने वाले अच्छे अच्छे कांप जाएँ---और-यहां-----यहां तो सभी सैनिकों के दिमाग में यह बात भी थी कि जीप एक बन्दर ड्राइव कर रहा ।



सभी को लग रहा था कि निश्चित रूपसे भयानक एक्सीडेंट होने वाला है ।



आखिर सैनिक अधिकारी ने कह ही दिया----"जीप जरा धीरे चलाओ, मोण्टो ।"



लेकिन-वह भला किसकी सुनने वाला था, कम होने के स्थान पर जीप की रफ्तार बढी । दुबारा किसी की हिम्मत न हुई कि कोई उससे रफ्तार कम करने लिए कह दे । सभी को लगा था कि उनके कहने पर रफ्तार और बढ जाएगी ।।
कुछ ही देर बाद सढ़क पर पागलों की तरह भागता हुआ अपोलो हैइलाइर्टों की सरहद में अा गया ।


अपने ऊपर लाइट पड़ते ही एक बार अपोलो ने पलटकर देखा ।


इतनी देर में ब्रेकों की चीख के साथ जीप उसके बराबर में रूकी ।




-'"अपोलो ।" इधर सैनिक अधिकारी के मुंह से निकला उधर---


हवा में लहराता हुआ अपोलो का जिस्म जीप में अा गया ।

----------


## anita

जीप एक अटके साथ इस तरह अागे वड़ गई जैसे कभी रुकी ही नहीं थी ।


जबरदस्त तीव्र गति से जीप दौडती ही चली जा रही थी ।


चमन की विभिन्न सड़कों पर दौड़ने के अतिरिक्त जीप ने किया ही क्या ?



वह वस दौडती रही, दौड़ती ही रही । जैसे कि सैनिको को सम्भावना थी, कोई एक्सीडेंट नहीं हुआ ।



आधे घण्टे तक जीप सड़क्रो, पर दौड़ती रही । इस बीच

धनुषटंकार ने सभी सैनिकों को समझा दिया था कि हुआ क्या है ।


वास्तविकता का पता लगने पर उनकी स्थिति भी अपोलो और धनुषटंकार जैसी हो गईं ।



लगातार एक घण्टे तक सड़कों की खाक छानने के बाद भी जब वतन की कार कहीँ नज़र न अाई तो विवश होकर उन्हें राष्ट्रपति भवन की तरफ लौटना पड़ा ।



सभी सेनिक इस वक्त अपने महाराज के दर्शन करना चाहते थे । यह भी चाहते थे के उन्हें होश में लाकर उनसे पूछें कि ऐसी परिस्थितियों में हमारे लिए क्या हुक्म है ? 



किन्तु तब, जबकि वे वहाँ पहुंचे जहाँ वे वतन को बंधा छोड़ गए थे ।

----------


## anita

अपोलो और धनुषटंकार के पैरों तले से जैसे धरती खिसक गई । "



" महाराज़ कहां गए ? " बरबस ही एक सैनिक के मुँह से निकला ।



ओंर वास्तव में…वतन अपनी जगह से गायब था । रेशम की यह डोरी जिसकी मदद से धनुषटकार ने उसे वांधा था, खम्बे के करीब ही फर्श पर पडी थी ।


फर्श पर से अलफासे के चेहरे के फेसमास्क गायब था ।



धनुषटंकार ने ध्यान से देखा-डोरी उल्झी-पुल्झी जरूर थी, किन्तु कहीं से भी टूटी नहीं थी ।।
उसका सीधा सा मतलब था कि वतन के वन्धन खोले गए हैं । अगर यह सोचा जाए कि इस बीच वतन होश में आ गया होगा और उसने खुद ही स्वयं को रेशम की इस डोरी की कैेद से मुक्त किया होगा तो यह गलत होगा ।



धनुषटंकार जानत़ा था कि उसने बन्धन इतने सख्ती के साथ बाधे थे कि उनमें बधने वाला स्वयं किसी भी तरह से अपने 'वन्धन नहीं खोल सकता था ।



हां अगर ज्यादा बलशाली हो तो बंधनों को तोड़ जरूर सकता था ।



किन्तु रेशम की डोरी का साबुत होना इस बात का प्रमाण था कि वतन को किसी ने खोला था ।।।

----------


## anita

" किसने ?" 


यही एक सवाल हर दिमाग़ में चकरा उंठा ।।




पूरे राष्ट्रपति भवन में वतन को इस तरह खोजा गया जैसे सुई को खोजा जा रहा हो, परन्तु वह नहीं मिला ।


राष्ट्रपति भवन के अन्य पहरेदारों से पूछताछ गई तो पता लगा कि न तो किसी ने वतन को ही देखा है और न ही अन्य किसी संदिगध आदमी को ।।।


सुवह तक चमन का बच्चा-बच्चा जान गया कि वतन आश्चर्यजनक रूप से गायब हो गया है । सारे चमन में जैसे मातम छा गया । जगह-जगह, तरह तरह के वार्तांलाप होने लगे । रात को गुजने वाली गोलियों की अावाजों और बम बिस्फोटों की चर्चाएं होने लगी ।



चमन की थल सेना के अध्यक्ष मिस्टर नादिर ने चमन कें रेडियों पर चमन के नागरिकों को सम्बोधित करके कहा कि महाराज के गायब होने से घबराने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है ।


वे चमन के दुश्मनों से बदला लेने के लिए खुद ही चले गए हैं । उनके बाद चमन जी रक्षा उनकी फौज बखूबी कर सकती है ।



नादिर द्वारा रेडियों पर राष्ट्र के नाम प्रसारित संदेश का तात्पर्य यह था कि चमन के सामान्य नागरिक आतंकित न हो सकें, धबराएं नहीं यह दूसरी बात थी कि नादिर स्वय घबरा रहा था ।।


स्वयं उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि वतन कहां चला गया और उसे कहां ढूंढा जाए ?

----------


## anita

वतन की खोज में कईं दिन गुजर गए, लेकिन वह किसी को न मिला ।।




फिर...एक दिन सुबह...!
सारे चमन में जैसे तूफान आ गया ।।



जिसने देखा वही दंग , आंतकित , भयभीत और डरा हुआ ।



सारा चमन जैसे आकाश की तरफ देख रहा था । बूढे, जवान, महिला, पुरुष इत्यादि सभी की निगाहें चमन के ऊपर चकराते उस हेलीकॉप्टर पर थी ।।


सभी के चेहरे पीले पड़े हुए है सारे चमन के साथ-साथ धनुषटंकार अौर अपोलो भी राष्टपति भवन की छत पर खड़े उस को देखरहे थे । उसके बराबर में ही खडा़ था, थलसेना अध्यक्ष नादिर ।



सबकी निगाह चमन के ऊपर चकराते उस हेलीकॉप्टर से नीचे लटक रहे इन्सानी जिस्म पर ज्यादा थी ।


वह जिस्म हेलीकॉप्टर के साथ बंघा एक लाश की तरह लटक रहा था ।


हैलीकॉप्टर के विपरीत दिशा में उड़ता-सा प्रतीत हो रहा था वह ।



नादिर ने तो कहा भी था कि इस हैलीकॉप्टर को किसी गोले से मार गिराया जाए किन्तु न जाने क्या सोचकर धनुषटंकार ने उसे ऐसा करने से रोक दिया था ।

----------


## anita

हवा में चकराते हैलीकॉप्टर ने भी चमन के अनेक चक्कर लगाने के अलावा कुछ नहीं किया । हां…वह निर्जीव-सा जिस्म हैलीकॉप्टर के साथ जरूर लहरा रहा था ।




काफी देर तक उस हेलीकॉप्टर ने चमन के नागरिकों को आतंकित रखा । अन्त में…वह समुद्र की तरफ मुड़ा ।राष्ट्रपति भबन की छत पर खड़े घनुषटंकार, अपोलो और नादिर इस वक्त हैलीकॉप्टर को स्पष्ट देख रहे थे ।




वे राष्टपति भवन की छत पर थे और भवन का एक हिस्सा सागर की लहरों पर ही खडा था ।


किनारे से थोडी सागर के ऊपर एक सैकिंड के लिए हैलीकॉप्टर हबा में स्थिर हुआ ।



उसी सेकिड में हेलीकॉप्टर के नीचे बधा वह जिस्म सागर में अा पड़ा । "




बस-उस जिस्म को सागर में डालने के बाद हैलीकॉप्टर सागर के ऊपर से होता हुआ प्रतिपल दूर होता चला गया ।



धनुषटंकार और अपोलो राष्ट्रपति भवन की छत से नीचे की तरफ भागे, नादिर उनके साथ था ।




इस दृष्य को देखने वाले अन्य लोग भी सागर की तरफ जाने की सोच रहे वे, किन्तु सबसे पहले ये तीनों ही उस स्थान् पर पहुचे वह जिस्म सागर की लहरों के थपेड़े खा रहा था ।

----------


## anita

धनुषटकार ने अाव देखा न ताव, समुद्र में जम्प लगा दी ।।


उसके पीछे नादिर भी झपटा था ।।



अपोलो किनारे पर ही खड़ा उनकी तरफ देख रहा था ।



तैरते हुए वे दोनों उस जिस्म के पास पहुंचे ।



जिस्म पानी पर मुंह के बल पड़ा लहरों के थपेड़े खा रहा था । यह देखते ही धनुषटंकार और नादिर के रोंगटे खडे हो गए कि उस जिस्म पर सफेद कपड़े थे, किन्तु जगह-जगह से जले हुए । सारा जिस्म जला हुआ-बूरी तरह !



मानो कम-से-कम दो मिनट किसी भंयकर जलती हुई अाग में पड़ा रहा हो वह ।।।



उन्हें लगा यह वतन है ---सफेद कपड़े लम्बाई इत्यादी तो यही साबित करती थी कि यह वतन है ।



नादिर औंर धनुषटंकार के दिल बुरी तरह धड़क रहे थे । मगर, उन्होंने उस जिस्म को पकड़ा और किनारे पर ले आये ।।



किनारे पर अभी मुंह के बल पड़ा था ।

----------


## anita

अजीब सीं चीख के साथ बकरा रो पड़ा । कापंते हाथ और धड़कते दिल से नादिर ने उसे पलट दिया ।।


नजर चेहेरे पर पड़ी ।



उफ़, बुरी तरह जला हुआ चेहरा । काला ऐसा जैसे कोई गत्ता जलकर अपने आकार में रह गया हो । झुलसा -हुअा , बूरी तरह जला हुआ वीभत्स चेहरा ।।।


नादिर और धनुषटंकार ने बस ध्यान से देखा ।


सारा चेहरा इस कदर जल गया था कि ठीक से पहचान में भी नहीं आ रहा था है एकाएक उसकी निगाह मस्तक पर पडी़ ।


वहाँ एक बल पढ़ हुआ था ।


मस्तक पर वल प्रमाण था ------ यह वल प्रमाण था कि यह वतन है ।



चमन की मसीहा ही तो था वह ।



वतन----झुलसा हुआ----बुरी तरह


'"जला हुआ वतन ।"

उस समय विकास एक सरदार के मेकअप में था ।

----------


## anita

हालांकि ऐसे काम पसन्द नहीं थे लड़के को ।।


वह तो खुला खेले खेलने का शौकीन था ।।


चाहता था कि दुश्मन उसे पहचाने और वह दुश्मन को । डटकर आमना सामना हो और पता लग जाये कि कौन कितने पानी में है ।

.


किन्तु----अपना असली चेहरा छुपाकर काम करने के लिये उसे विजय ने मजबूर किया था ।



ऐसी बात नहीं कि जासूसी के दांव-पेचों को वह जानता नहीं था । विजय, प्रीसेज़ जैक्शन, जैकी और अलफांसे जैसे प्रशिक्षण पाने के पश्चात् वह इन चार महान हांस्तयों की विभिन्न शक्तियों का एक पुतला बन गया या किन्तु --


----उसका कहना था कि जासूसी के किसी भी पैंतरे से मंजिल की ओर बढ़ने की गति बहुत धीमी होती है ।।


अपनी गति वह धीमी नहीं रखना चाहता था ।। वह तो चाहता था कि जितने भी धुरन्धर हें मैदान में कूदें और मामला आरपार कर लें।



किन्तु बिजय ने कहा था----"तुम जैसा ही अभिमन्यु दुश्मन के चक्रव्यूह में ऐसा फंसा कि फिर निकल ही नहीं सका ।।।
उस चक्रव्यूह से भी अधिक सुदृढ व्यूह इस समय दुश्मन ने चमन में रचा है !!


उस चक्रव्यूह में अभिमन्यु बनाकर हम तुम्हें भेज रहे हैं विकास । सोच-----समझकर कदम उठाना ! कहीं अभिमन्यु की कहानी की पुनरावृति न हो जाये ।

----------


## anita

तनी तो-विजय के निर्देशानुसार सरदार के मेकअप में था वह ।


उसी मेकअप में चमन के एयरपोर्ट पर उतरा ।


जो शक्ल-सूरत और नाम उसने रखा था, उसी से उसका पासपोर्ट और बीजा इत्यादि बने थे । कस्टम से बाहर आकर लड़के ने अपने चारों और तीक्ष्य दृष्टि से देखा । उसे कोई सन्दिग्ध व्यक्ति नजर न आया ।


साधारण चाल से चलता हुअा वह एक बाथरूम में घूस गया ।



अपनी योजनानुसार अब उसे एक मौलवी का रूप धारण करना था । चटखनी चढ़ाकर बाथरूम का द्वार उसने अन्दर से बन्द किया । अभी अपना इरादा पूर्ण करने हेतु वह सूटकेस खोलने ही वाला था कि…

----"वहआयेगा जरूर !" किसी शिकारी कुत्ते की भांति इस चीनी आवाज ने विकास के कान खडे़ कर दिये--"हमें धैर्य के साथ भारत से आने वाले हर विमान को, चैक करते रहना चाहिए चीफ ने हमें यही आदेश दिया है ।"



-"दो दिन तो हो गये भारत से आने वाले हर विमान को चैक करते ।" दूसरी आवाज----"अभी तक तो वह......!" "तुम में यही कमी है सूंगपी ।" बातें चीनी भाषा में ही हो रही थीं-" तुम जल्दी ही हताश हो जाते हो । यह तो तुम समझ ही सकते हो कि पिछले दिन वतन और विकास बहुत अच्छे दोस्त बन चुके हैं ।। वतन उस वंन्दर का सगा भाई है जिसे विकास बहुत प्यार करता है । वतन का जो स्टेटमेंट विश्व के अ१बारों में छपा है, उसे पढते ही विकास समझ जायेगा कि वह खतरे में है । वह यहां अवश्य आयेगा ।।। बंदर तो अकेला ही आ गया है उसे तो चीफ ने पकड़कर कैद में डाल ही रखा है । अब तो बस विकास की प्रतीक्षा है" ।



"यह तो मैं भी मानता हूं कि वह यहां अवश्य आयेगा, किन्तु ......

----------


## anita

" -किन्तु क्या ?"



"कहीं ऐसा न हो कि हम उसे यहीं तलाश करते रहे अौर वह वतन तक पहुंच जाये ।"



" हालांकि ऐसा तो हौगा नहीं और अगर ऐसा हो भी गया तो कौन-सा तीर मार मार लेगा ?" चीनी भाषा में कहा गया ।"



"चीफ ने राष्ट्रपति भवन में ऐसा जाल बिछा रखा है कि वह बच नहीं सकेगा, वतन से मिलने से पूर्व ही वह उस वन्दर की तरह चीफ की कैद में होगा ।।"



-"मुझे दो डर लगता है ।"



धीरे से हंसा कोई, बोला----"तुम तो नाम से डरते हो उसके । खैर, चलो-कही वह बन्दर न निकल भागे ।"



एक-एक बात विकास कान लगाये सुन रहा था । बात चीत की यह आवाज उसके बराबर वाले दूसरे बाथरूम में से अा रही थी । इन बातों से स्पष्ट था कि चमन में चीनी पूर्ण तया अपना जाल फैला चुके हैं ।।


उनकी बातों से यह भी स्पष्ट था कि धनुषटंकार चमन में आते ही वतन को मिलने के जगह पर इन लोगों के हाथ पड़ गया है और इन्होंने उसे कैद कर लिया है । विकास भूल गया कि वह बाथरूम में किस मकसद से आया था ।



वह तो उन आवाजों को सुनने में व्यस्त था । दरवाजा खुलने की आवाज सुनी उसने ।।

----------


## anita

फिर बन्द होने की ध्वनि ।



शीघ्रता से विकास ने अपने बाथरुम का दरवाजा खोलकर एक झिर्री सी बनाई । बाहर झांका-बाह्रर वाले बाथरूम से निकलकर दो चीनी बाहर जा रहे थे ।
मेकअप परिवर्तन का विचार त्यागकर विकास उनके -पीछे लपका ।



उन दोनों-की गति काफी तीव्र थी ।



अभी तक विकास उनमें से किसी का चेहरा नहीं देख पाया था ।।।



एयर पोर्ट की इमारते से बाहिर निकलकर उन्होंने एक टेक्सी ली ।



लिख़ने की आवश्यकता नही कि विकास ने भी एक अन्य टेक्सी की सहायता से उनका पीछा किया ।




चमन के बाजार और सड़कों से भलीभांति परिचित था विकास । करीब एक घण्टे पश्चात आगे वाली टेक्सी गोल बाजार की एक इमारत के सामने रुकी ।



अपनी टेक्सी को विकास आगे निकलवा ले गया । टेक्सी में बैठे ही वैठे विकास ने देख लिया था कि टेक्सी बाले का विल अदा करके वे दोनो उसी इमारत में प्रविष्ट हो गये है ।

----------


## anita

विकास ने अपनी टेक्सी रुकवाई । विल देकर टेक्सी वाले को बिदा किया और स्वयं वापस उस इमारत की और बढ़ गया ।



इमारत की बगल में ही उसे एकं पतली-सी गली नजर आई, उसी में प्रविष्ट हो गया विकास ।



दिल तो उसका चाह रहा था कि वह धड़धड़ाता हुआ इमारत में घुस जाये । दो-दो हाथे हों और पता लग जाये कि चक्कर क्या है ? किन्तु-बार-बार विजय गुरु के निर्देश याद अाने पर वह स्वयं को रोकता ।



इतना तो वह समझ ही चुका था कि वास्तव में दुश्मनों ने-चमन में सबको फंसाने के लिये चक्रव्यूह का निर्माण कर रखा है ।।



अत: उसे सोच-समझकर के इस व्यूह में प्रबिष्ट होना चाहिये ।
उसने देखा--वह संकरी-सी गली आगे जाकर बन्द थी । गली के अन्दर किसी मकान इत्यादि का दरवाजा भी नहीं था ।।


गन्दगी से भरी पड़ी वह गली ।


दोनों तरह की इमारतों के पतनाले उसी में खुल रहे थे । उसने देखा-गन्दे पानी के पाइपं उस इमारत की दीवार के सहारे-सहारे नीचे पहुंच रहे थे जिसमें वे दोंनो चीनी गये थे ।



विकास को समझते देर ना लगी कि इस गलि में कोई आता जाता नहीं ।



फिर क्या था ?

----------


## anita

गन्दे पानी के एक पाइप के सहारे वह ऊपर चढ़ने लगा है इस प्रकार के कार्य अब विकास के लिये उसी प्रकार आसान हो गये थे, जैसे किसी रसगुल्ले को खा जाना है उसने ऐसा पाइप चुना था, जो सीधा इमारत की छत तक पहुंचता था है वन्दर की सी फुर्ती के साथ वह पाइप पर चढता चला जा राह था है


--- उस समय वह इमारत की एक बन्द खिडकी के समीप से गुजर रहा था कि--



भड़ाक से खिडकी खुल गयी पाइप विकास के हाथ से छूटते-छूटते-बचा है वह एकदम इस प्रकार की अप्रत्याशित घटना थी कि जिसकी विकास ने कल्पना भी नहीं की थी ।



खिडकी पर उसे एक आदमी नजर आया है



परिस्थिति ऐसी थी कि विकास जैसे लडके के जिस्म में भी झुरझुरी सी दौड़ गयी ।




वह तो सम्पूर्ण फुर्ती के साथ पाइप पर चढता चला जा रहा था ।



उसका ध्यान तो सिर्फ अपने लक्ष्य अर्थात् छत की तरफ था । उसे तो यह कल्पना भी नहीं थी कि बीच में ही यह खिडकी इस अप्रत्याशित ढंग से खुल पडेगी ।



खिड़की पर चमकने वाले इस चीनी के हाथ में रिबॉल्वर देखकर तो उसके जिस्म का रोयां-रोंया खड़ा हो गया ।

----------


## anita

रिर्वाल्लर का रुख बिकास की अोर ही था और उसकी तरफ देखता वह बहुत ही भयानक ढंग से मुस्करा रहा था । बिचित्र-सी स्थिती में फंस गया या विकासा ।



दोनों हाथों से उसने कसकर पाइप को पकड़ रखा था ।


दांतों में दबा था सुटकेस का हैंडिल ।
जमीन ये इतना ऊपर-अा चुका था कि वह कूद नहीं सकता था ।




"इसं तरह चारों को भाँति किसी के मकान में दाखिल होना बुरी बात है मिस्टर विकास । " चीनी ने आराम से अपनी भाषा में कहा ।।



मुंह से कोई जबाव देता विकास तो मुंह से बैग निकल जाना था । जिस ढंग वह फंसा या, उस ढंग से फंसने की उम्मीद कम-से-कम उसने तो की नहीं थी ।



चुपचाप मुर्खों की तरह उस व्यक्ति को देखते के अतिरिक्त विकास कर भी क्या क्या सकता था? 



हां- उस चीनी का चेहरा उसे कुछ जाना पहचाना- सा लगा ।



अभी वह उसी स्थिति में था कि--------

वह बोला---"आओ इस खिडकी के रास्ते से कमरे में आ जाओ ! "

----------


## anita

कहने के साथ ही चीनी ने एक हाथ उसककी तरफ बड़ा दिया । विकास उसके साहस पर आश्चर्यचकित था । वह अच्छी तरह जानता था कि चीन में उसके उसका कितना आतंक है ,, बच्चा-बच्चा उसके नाम से कांपता है, किन्तु--किन्तु यह व्यक्ति उसे अदम्य साहसी लगा । उसकी बातों से ही लगता था कि उसके दिलं पर विकास का कोई प्रभाव नहीं है ।



विकास ने हाथ बढा दिया ।।



उसने कसकर पकड़ लिया । एक पैर पाइप से हटाकर विकास ने खिड़की पर रखा और फिर---इतने तीव्र झटके के साथ वह खिड़की के अन्दर आया कि वह चीनी बौखला जाये।।


विकास ने विचित्र ढंग से भयानक फुर्ती के साथ उस पर जम्प लगाई थी । उसे आशा थी कि चीनी बौखला जायेगा, 



किन्तु , बौखेलाना उसे ही पड़ा था । चीनी को जैसे मालुम था कि विकास यह हरकत करेगा ।।
विकास से अधिक फुर्ती का प्रदर्शन करता हुआ व ह विकास का हाथ छोड़कर अलग हट चुका था ।।



मुंह के बल विकास कमरे के अन्दर फर्श पर जा गिरा ।




बैग उसके मुंह से निकलकर पहले ही कमरे में गिर चुका था ।।



गिरते ही भयानक फुर्ती के साथ वह उठ कर खड़ा हो गया ।।

----------


## anita

घूमा, सामने ही हाथ में रिबाँल्वर लिये खड़ा चीनी मुस्करा रहा था ।



विकास ने उसके चेहरे हो ध्यानपूर्वक देखा । विशेष रूप से उसकी आंखों को है विचित्र ढंग से विकास की आँखें सिकुड़ती चली गयी ।




अगले ही पल उसके मुंह से निकला----"तुम्हें पहचान गया हूँ गुरु ।"



" अ--अब पहचाने तो क्या पहचाने ?" चीनी के मुंह से अलफांसे--- की आवाज निकलि--"'हमारे जाल में फंसकर यहां तक तो पहुंच गये ।"



आगे बड़कर अलफांसे के चरणों में झुक गया विकास । श्रद्धापूर्वक चरम-स्पर्श किये, बोला------"फंस भी इसलिये गया गुरु क्योंकि ये जाल तुम्हारा था ।। रही पहचानने की बात, तो उसका जवाब यह है कि आपकी सूरत ही ध्यानपूर्वक देखने का मौका मुझे अब मिला है"



" खैर ।" अशफांसे ने कहा… "बैठो ।" कमरे में पडे़ सोफे पर बैठते हुंए विकास ने पुछा---" अापके साथ दूसरा कौन था गुरु ।'"



"आपकां खिदमतगार ।" दूसरा चीनी अपने मुंह सै पिशाचनाथ की आवाज निकालता हुआ कमरे में प्रविष्ट हुआ-----"क्षमा करें महाराज । यह सब कुछ मुझे महाराज शेरसिंह की आज्ञा पर करना पड़ा !" कहने के साथ ही पिशाचनाथ ने विकास के पैर छू लिये ।।

----------


## anita

तीनों ही आराम से सोफे पर बैठ गये ।
"ये सब चक्कर क्या है गुरु ?" विकास है पूछा----"आप चमन में क्या कर रहे है ?"



------"'चक्कर अच्छे-खासे आदमी की खोपडी को घनचक्कर बना देने बाला है विकास प्यारे. ! "' अलफांसे ने बताया-----"तुम्हारा धनुषटकार हमारे चमन में पहुचनें से पूर्व ही वतन के पास पहुंच चुका है और मजेदार बात तो यह है कि एक अलफांसे भी वतन के पास पहुंच चुका है ।"




" क्या मतलब ?" चौका विकास ।



" मतलब एकदम साफ है ।" अलफांसे ने बताया ----" हैरी मेरे मेकअप में वतन से मिला है । वतन, धनुषटंकार और अपोलो उसे अलफांसे ही समझते हैं । तुम समझ सकते हो कि यह सब कुछ वह --वेवज एम-- का फर्मुला प्राप्त करने के लिये कररहा है ।"



“ओह ।" विकास का चेहरा गंभीर हो गया----" तो हैरी पहुंच चूका है यहां ।"



"उधर वह अपनी बात चाल रहा है और इधर हम अपनी अलफासे ने बताया ।



"कैसी चाल ?"

----------


## anita

"वह्र सब कुछ बाद में संमझना ।" अलफांसे ने कहा--"पहले जरा यह समझ लो कि यहां कैसे क्या हो रहा है के अखबार में वतन का स्टेटमेंट पढकर ही मैं और पिशाचनाथ यहां पहुंचे हैं । पहुंचते ही चौके, क्योंकि पता लगा कि पहले ही एक अलफांसे यहां पहुंच चका है । यह पता लगाने की तरकीब सोच ही रहे थे कि वह कौन है कि अचानक हमारे गले में पड़ा ये लॉकेट रुपी ट्रासमीटर स्पार्क करने लगा । ओपिन करके बातें की तो पता लगा कि दूसरी ओर से विजय दी ग्रेट बोल रहे थे ।
उन्होंने पूछा कि, हम कहां से बोल रहे है ? हमने शराफत से बता दिया । दूसरों तरफ से कहा गया कि वतन के पास जो अलफासें पहुचा है वो हैरी है । हमने हमने पूछा कि यह चक्कर क्या है ? वह कहां से बोल रहा है ? जवाब आया--चीन से ।। हम चौकें । चौकने की वजह भी थी । चीन का बच्चा बच्चा विजय, का दुश्मन है और उसी, चीन से विजय बोल रहा था । साथ ही चीन में बैठे बैठे उसे यह भी मालूम था कि चमन में वतन के पास जो अलकांसे पहुँचा है, वह हैरी है । बहुत-से सवाल हमारे दिमाग में चकराने लगे जिनका जबाब हमने विजय से मांगा ।।


उत्तर में विजय से कहा कि 'जब तक सारा चक्कर हमें नहीं बतायेगा, हमारी समझ हैं … कुछ नहीं आयेगा । अत: विजय ने ट्रांसमीटर पर ही हमें पूरा चक्कर समझायां ।।
बताया कि किस-किस प्रकार विभिन्न राष्ट्र के जासूस 'वेवज एम' का फामू'ला प्राप्त करने के लिये चमन की ओर चले हैं । यह भी बताया कि सभी राष्ट्रों के जासूसों को नाकाम करने केलिये उसने भारतीय जासूसों का जाल किस प्रकार बिछाया है ।। उसने बताया कि अमेरिका में अशरफ ने सूचना भेजी है कि हैरी ने ट्रांसमीटर द्वारा अपने चीफ को रिपोर्ट भेजी है कि वह अलफांसे के मेकअप में वतन तक पहुंच चुकां है । यही खबर उसने मुझे दी ।। यह भी बताया कि आज किसी समय एक सरदार के भेष में तुम यहाँ पहुंचने बाले हो । बस-उसी सूचना पर हमने तुम्हें एयरपोर्ट पर पकड़ा और किस मजे से तुम्हें यहां तक ले आये ।"


" लेकिन गुरु, जब आपको मालूम है कि वह है तो ---?"



"तो क्या ?"



“क्यों नहीं राष्ट्रपति भवन में पहुंचकर, वतन से मिलकर उसकी असलियत खोल देते'"



"उससे क्या, होगा ?"

----------


## anita

"होंना क्या है, 'वैवज एम' का फार्मुला प्राप्त करने के उसके इरादों पर पानी फिर जायेगा ।"' विकास ने कहा ----" इसके अतिरिक्त चमन में आने का हमारा मकसद भी क्या है ?"
"'मामला अगर सिंर्फ हैरी तक ही सीमित हो विकासं प्यारे, तो तुम्हारा बताया हुआ रास्ता सही था । अलफांसे ने कहा--"लेकिन यहाँ किस्सा सिर्फ हैरी का नहीं वल्कि बागरोफ, जेम्स बाण्ड तुगलक अली नुसरत खान, सांगपौक , हवानची और सिंगसी इत्यादि का है ।"



"क्याआपको मालूम है कि ये सब लोग कहां है और क्या कर रहे हैं ?"





" यही तो मालूम करना है ।" अलफासे ने कहा----"यह बातें तो स्पष्ट है कि ये सभी अलग अलग फार्मुला प्राप्त करने के लिये अपना-अपना मोर्चा जमा चूके है लेकिन कौन कहां किस ताक में है, यही पता लगाना है ।"'



" लेकिन यह पता कैसे लगेगा ?"


…"चुपचाप यहां बैठे तमाशा देखते रहो स्वयं ही पता ला जायेगा ।" अलफासे ने कंहा…अगऱ हम मैंदान में पहले कूद पड़े तो वे सभी हमारे प्रति सतर्क हो जायेंगे । अपने से पहले मैदान में कूदने को अवसर हमें उन्हें देना ।"



"'मैं समझ नही रहा हुं गुरु, कि आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं:' जै"



-"वह साला जासूस की दुम ठीक कहता है तुम्हारी खोपड़ी में अक्ल की बात नहीं घुस पाती है" अलफांसे ने कहा-"अबे हमारा सीधासा मतलब यह है कि हमें उस समय मैदान में कूदना है जब सब की स्थिति का, ज्ञान हो जाये ।

----------


## anita

" हम वह ज्ञान प्राप्त करते ही रह जायेंगें अौर हैरी फार्मुला प्राप्त कर लेगा ।" विकास ने कहां ।



हल्के से मुस्कराया अलफांसे । वही मुस्कान् जो अक्सर ऐसे समय उसके होंठों पर उभंरा करती है । ।।
" फार्मुला प्राप्त करना उतना आसान नहीं है बैटे, जितना तुम समझ रहे हों । पहली बात तो वतन ने उसे इतनी लापऱवाही से नहीं रखा होगा की कोई उसे आसानी से प्राप्त कर ले और दूसरी बात यह कि सांगगोक, बागारोफ और जेम्स बाण्ड इतनी सरलता से उसे फार्मुले के साथ अमेरिका नहीं पहुंचने देंगें । माना कि हैरी फार्मुला निकालने में सफल हो
जाता है । बीच में विभिन्न देश के जासूस उसका मार्ग अबरूध करेंगे --बस -हमें विदित हो जायेगा कि किसने कहां क्या मोर्चा लगाया है ? यह पता लगते ही हम स्वयं भी मैदान में कूद पड़ेंगे ।"



" क्या अाप स्पष्ट शब्दों में मुझे अपनी योजना नहीं बता सकते गुरु ?"



" बता तो दी है ।" अलफासे ने कहा…"इससे स्पष्ट अौर क्या -बताऊं ? तुम एयरपोर्ट से सीधे राष्ट्रपति भवन पहुंचकर हमारी सारी योजना पर पानी- न फेर दो यही सोचकर तो हम तुम्हें सीधे यहाँ ले आये । वैसे तुम्हें एक बात बता दें और वह, यह कि सब कुछ करने के लिये ट्रांसमीटर पर जासूसं प्यारे े ही हमसे कहा था । यह भी कहा था कि तुम्हारे यहां पहुंचते ही हम ट्रांसमीटर पर उससे सम्बन्ध स्थापित करें ।।"



विकास चुप ही रहा न जाने क्या सोच रहा था वह ?


अलफांसे ने अपने गले से लोंकेट-रूपी ट्रांसमीटर निकाला और सम्बन्ध स्थापित किया ।




"'चमगादड़ की मम्मी स्पीकिंग ।" दूसरी तरफ से विजय का स्वर उभरा ।


"'मैं चमगांदड़ का बाप बोल रहा हूं ।" हल्के से मुस्कराकर अलफासे ने कहा ।

----------


## anita

" हांय ।" दूसरी तरफ से कहा गया है-""चमगादड़ के बापू , कहां हो तुम ? मैं चीन की दीवार पर उल्टी
तुम्हारी विरहाग्नि’ का स्वाद चख रही हूँ ।। मैंने जो अाम का अचार तुम्हारे पास भेजा था, वह पहुंचा या नहीं
।"

"पहुंच गया है ।" अलकांसे ने कहा-"स्बाद चखो ।"



कहते हुए अलफांसे ने ट्रांसमीटर विकास को पकड़ा दिया ।



विकास ने कहा…"पांव लागूं गुरु ।"



" जल्दी से हो जाओं शुरु ।" विजय की आवाज ।



" गुरू ये सब चक्कर क्या चल रहा है हैं"



"ये ज्ञान की बातें हैं प्यारे दिलजले । तुम समझने की कोशिश करोगे तो हमारी तरह चमगादड़ बनकर उल्टे लटक जाओगे ।" दूसरी ओर से विजयं कह रहा था… मुझे तुमसे सिर्फ इतना ही कहना है कि तुमसे अपने लूमड़ भाई -जो कहे, आँख, कान, नाक, मुंह बन्द करके वह करते चले जावो ।"


" क्या मतलब गुरु ?"



"मतलव कल्लो कहारी के मंजे हुए बर्तनों कौ तरह एकदम साफ है प्यारे दिलजले । दिमाग और धैर् यसे काम लोगे तो कामयाब हो जाओगे, वरना प्यारे, अन्तरोंष्ट्रीय जासूसों के चक्रव्यूह में फंसकर अभिमन्यु ही कहलावोगे
"

----------


## anita

"आपके ढंग से काम करना मेरे बस का नहीं है गुरु ।"



"तुम क्या करना चाहते हो ?"



" मैं तमाशा घुसकर देखना चाहता हूं । "विकास ने कहा-मैं डरपोक नहीं जो जासूसों के चक्रव्यूह से डरुं ।"

" मुझे बहादुर आदमियों से डर लगता है प्यारे ।" विजय की आवाज-अच्छा है कि ट्रांसमीटर तुम अपने लूमड़ भाई के हाथ में दे दो ।"




" मैं कुछ करने की इजाजत चाहता हूँ गुरु !"


" क्या करने की ?"
"अभी मैं स्वयं भी नहीं जानता कि क्या करना है मुझे ?" विकास का स्वर निरन्तर गम्भीर होता चला जा
'रहा था…"इस अभियान को शुरू से ही आपने मुझे अपनी योजनाओं के चक्कर में बांध रखा है । इस तरह काम करना से मुझे बोरियत आती है । मैं खुलकर कुछ करना चाहता हूँ । अच्छा है कि आप अपनी योजनाओं के अँकुश मुझ पर न लगायें ।। मुझे अपने ढ़ग से काम करने दे । मुझे सिर्फ इतना विदित है किं हैरी गुरु का मेकअप करके वतन के पास चला गया है । मैं हैरी को इस ह्ररकत का सबक देना चाहता हूं ।"




"जिस आदमी को यह नहीं पता कि वह करना क्या चाहता है वह करेगा क्या ?"

----------


## anita

"प्यारे लूमड़ भाई, अपने साले दिलजले का तो है दिमाग खराब है !" विजय ने कहा--- "उसे कोई ऐसी हरकत करने को रोकना तुम्हारा काम है जिससे हमारी योजना पर पानी न फिर जाये, मैं कहता था न --- असली जासूसी नहीं जानता वह । साला मारधाड़ में विश्वास करता है अौर इस समय उसके हाथ खुजला रहेॉ है कहीं ऐसा न हो कि हैरी से ही जाकर लिपट जाये । अगर ऐसा हो गया प्यारे लूमड़ भाई, तो तुम स्वयं समझ सकते हो कि हमारी सारी योजना का कचूमर निकल जायेगा ।"



"उसकी तुम चिंता मत करो जासूस प्यारे ।" अलफांसे ने कहा -" विकास मेरे पास है और इसे मैं देख लूगा तुम बताओं कि नई बात है क्या कुछ ?"


--"हां है" विजय ने बताया, अलफांसे के साथ विकास भी ध्यानपूर्वक सुन रहा थां-"कुछ ही देर पहले अमेरिका से अपने झानझरोखे ने खबर भेजी है कि हैरी ने ट्रांसमीटर पर अमेरिकन सीक्रेट सर्विस के चीफ को एक रिपोर्ट भेजी है ।"'



"क्या ?"




"यह कि अलफासे के भेष से वह प्रयोगशाला के अंन्दर पहुंच गया है ।" विजय ने कहना प्रारम्भ किया---"हैरी ने वतन की प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर स्थान-स्थान पर अपनी योजनानुसार टाइम बम फिक्स कर दिये प्रयोगशाला से फार्मुला निकालने की न उसने सिर्फ पूरी योजना वना ली है वल्कि उसे कार्यान्वित भी करना प्रारम्भ कर दिया है हैरी ने अपने चीफ को बता दिया है कि अपनी योजना के अनुमान टाइमिंग सैट करके उसने प्रयोगशाला के अंदर कई बम फिट कर दिये हैं वह प्रयोगशाला से बाहर निकलेगा।। वतन, धनुषर्टकार और अपोलो के साथ राष्ट्रपति भवन पहुंचेगा भवन से चमन घूमने के बहाने वह ठीक शाम को छ: बजे बाहर निकलेगा--
इस समय में बह प्रेयोगशाला की चारों सर्चलाइटें फोड़ने का प्रबन्ध कर आयेगा ।ये चारों सर्चलाइटें रात के ठीक बारह बजे फूटगी । उस समय अलफांसे बना हैरी वतन इत्यादि के पास ही सौया होगा इत्यादि ।" दूसरी तरफ से विजय ने ट्रांसमीटर पर हैरी की सारी योजना बता दी अन्त में बोला----" इस प्रकार वह फार्मूला लेकर चमन से बाहर जाने वाली सडक पर ठीक वहां पहुंचेगा, जहाँ मील का वह पत्थर लगा होगा, जिस पर बारह लिखा होगा । हैरी ने यह भी बताया है कि उस समय वंतन के मेकअप में होगा ।"

----------


## anita

-"हूँ ।" अलफासे सुनता रहा ।



" इधर अमेरिकन सीक्रेट सर्विस चीफ ने हैरी से कहा है कि वह हैलीकॉप्टर लेकर जैकी को भेजेगा, इत्यादि ।"





"निश्चय ही बडी सुन्दर योजना बनाई है हैरी ने ।" अलफांसे ने कहा---"हैरी क्या कुछ करने जा रहा है यह तुम जान चुके हो लूमड़ भाई ।" विजयं ने कहर-"बदले में तुम्हें क्या करना है; यह बात तुम जैसे समझदार आदमी को समझामे की आवश्यकता नहीं है है ।"





" हम सब सम्हाल लेंगे है"



"ओ - के ।" विजय ने कहा जरा दिलजले की लगाम खींचकर रखना यह ऐसा घोडा है कि बेलगाम होते ही सरपट दौड़ना शुरू कर देता है । फिर ऐस गिरता है सम्हालने गुरुयों को ही जाना पड़ता है ।। ध्यान रहे वह कोई ऐसाा कदम न उठा पाये जिससे सारा गुड़ गोबर हो जाये । "


इन शब्दों के साथ ही दूसरी तरफ से विजय ने सम्बन्ध विच्छेद कर दिया ।। ट्रांसमीटर आँफ करके लाकेट गले में पहनता हुआ अलफांसे विकास की तरफ देखकर बोला ---" सुना तुमने ? क्या कहा तुम्हारे अंकल ने ?"
"मैं तो ये सुनना चाहता हूं गुरु, कि आप क्या कहते हैं ।"



"किस विषय में ?"

----------


## anita

" क्या मुझे गुरुयोॉ की कैद में रहकर काम करना पडेगा ?"



"साफ-साफ कहो ।" अलफांसे का गम्भीर स्वर ---" क्या कहना चाहते हो ! "



""यह कि शुरू से ही इस केस पर खुलकर काम करने का मौका नहीं दिया जा रहा है ।" विकासं का लहजा अलफासे से भी कहीं अधिक गंभीर था…"मै चमन के लिये रवाना होने बाला था, जवं मैंने अखबार में वतन का स्टेटमेंट पढा, किन्तु विजय गुरु ने यह कहकर रोक दिया कि सारा काम एक योजनाबद्ध तरीके से होगा । मैं रुक गया ।। उनकी बात मान ली । उनकीं योजना के अनुसार ही सरदार के मेकअप में मैं यहाँ पहुंचा । यहां पहुंचते ही आपने मुझे आनी कैद में ले लिया । फिर वही बन्दिश कि मैं कुछ न करु---सांरा काम योजनानुसार होगा ।"




" क्या सब कुछ ठीक नहीं चल रहा है ?"



"खाक ठीक-चल रहा है !" गुर्रा उठा बिकास… "हैरी ने वतन की प्रयोगशाला में बम फिट कर दिये यह ठीक चल रहा है ?"



"ठीक न चलता तो यह खबर हम तक न पहुंचती । "




" जो कुछ चल रहा है, उसे आप ही ठीक समझे गुरु ।" विकास ने कहां…"मेरी दृष्टि में तो यह सब कुछ
गलत हो रहा है । योजना के नाम पर मैं आपकी तरह यहाँ चुपचाप बैठकर सव कुछ नहीं देख सकता ।"

----------


## anita

" तुम करना क्या चाहते हो ?"
"हैरी की गर्दन तोड़ना चाहता हूं ।" विकास गुर्राया---"उसने वतन की प्रयोगशाला में वम फिट करने की जरूरत कैसे की ?"



" तुम मैदान में अाये तो सांगपोक, बागरोफ, तुगलक और जेम्सवाण्ड में से कोई तुम्हारी गर्दन तोड़ देगा ।"




" देखा जायेगा गुरु ।" बिकास गुर्रा उठा था---"इतना बुजदिल नहीं है आपका चेता कि उन कुतों के डर से इस बिल में छुपा रहे । "




-"सवाल बुजदिली का नहीं बेटे, सवाल है बुद्धिमानी का ।" अलफांसे ने कहा-"तुम स्वयं समझ सकते हो मैदान में सिर्फ हैरी उतरा है,.वह भी मेरे मेकअप में । जिस मकसद से हैरी यहाँ पहुंचा है, उसी मकसद से बाण्ड, बागरोफ, नुसरत खान और सांगपोक इत्यादी अपने-अपने देशों से चले हैं । जरा सोचो सोचो कि वे सब कहाँ गयै क्या कर रहे ?"



" आपकी तरह छूपे बैठे होंगे किसी विल में" ।



"क्यों ? " ।।


" हैरी फामुँला प्राप्त करे और वे उससे छीन लें ।"'




" मतलब सोंचने का पुरा दिमाग है तुम पर, किन्तु उसे कष्ट नहीं देते हो ।" हल्के से मुस्कराकर अलफांसे ने कहा--" निश्चय ही

----------


## anita

अपना-अपना मोर्चा लगाये घात में बैठे है कि जैसे ही वह फार्मुला निकालकर प्रयोशाला से बाहर लाये और अपनेअपने ढंग से वे उस पर झपट पड़े ।। उनके बीच जमकर युद्ध होगा और जो भी उनमें अंतिम विजेता होगा, वह हमारा शिकार बनेगा ।"


" अगर सब यहीं सोचे बैठे रहे तो हैरी सफालतापूर्वक फार्मूला लेकर अमेरिका पंहुंच जायेगा ।"



" वहां उसे रोकने के लिए अशरफ मौजूद है ।"
"आवश्यक तो नहीं कि अशरफ अंकल उसे रोक ही लें ? " विकास ने कहा----"हम इस उम्मीद पर यहां क्यों बैठे रहें कि प्रयोगशाला से निकलकर अन्त में फार्मूला हमारे ही हाथ लगेगा । जब हम यह कर सकते हैं कि फार्मूले को वतन की प्रयोगशाला से बाहर ही न निकलने दे तो क्यों न ऐसा ही करें ? क्यों यह रिस्क उठाये कि हैरी फामुँला बाहर लाये ? अन्य जासूस उस पर झपटें ?"




-"मानते हैं कि अगर हम चाहें तो फार्मूले को प्रयोगशाला से बाहर ही न निकलने दें ।" अलकांसे ने कहा… "'लेकिन दिमाग लगाकर जरा यह सोचने की कोशिश करो..कि अगर हम ऐसा करें तो क्या होगा ?"




"फामू'ला सुरक्षित रहेगा और क्या 'होगा ?"




" बिल्कुल ठीक ।" अलफांसे ने कहा-"यह बात बिल्कुल सच है कि फार्मूला प्रयोगशाला में बिल्कुल सुरक्षित रहेगा, किन्तु याद रहे, जब तक वह प्रयोगशाला में सुरक्षित रहेगा तब तक किसी भी देश का जासूस चमन से नहीं टलेगा और इस प्रकार चमन न जाने कब तक अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय जासूसों का केन्द्र बना रहेगा, जो न चमन के लिए उचित है, न -वतन के लिए है"



-"तो आप यह चाहते है कि फार्मूला प्रयोगशाला से बाहर आये ।"

----------


## anita

-"ठीक समझे ।"




" ठीक है ।'"विकास ने कहा…"फार्मूला प्रयोगशाला से बाहर तो अवश्य आयेगा, किन्तु उस तरह जिस तरह मैं चाहता हूँ ।"



"तुम किस तरह चाहते हो ?"


चुप रह गयो बिकास है उसने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया ।



इस बीच न जाने वह क्या… सोच रहा था । अलकांसे के साथ साथ पिशाचनाथ 'भी विंचित्र-सी दृष्टि से उसकी तरफ़ देख रहा था ।।।
जब काफी देर की खामोशी के पश्चात भी विकास 'कुछ न बोला, चुप ही रहा तो----



" क्या सोच रहे हो बेटे ?" अलफासे ने उसकी विचार श्रृंखला भंग की ।



एकाएक ही अलफांसे की ओर देखकर चुटकी बजाई बिकास ने, बोला-"दिमाग में आइडिया आ गया गुरु ।"



" क्या ?"

----------


## anita

" ---सचमुच अलफांसे बना हैरी प्रयोगशाला से फार्मूला गायब करेगा ।



" ये कौन-सा नया आइडिया ? "




" सचमुच आपकी और विजय अंकल की स्कीम बहुत अच्छी है गुरु ।" अपनी रिस्टवाच में समय देखते हुए विकास ने कहा--- लेकिन मेरे दिमाग में जो आइडिया आया है अगर यह इस स्कीम में फिट कर दिया जाये तो सच, खतरे की कोई बात ही न रहे ।"




-"कुछ बताओगे भी या ऐसे ही पहेलियां ही बुझाते रहोगे ?"



"सुनिये ।" कहने के उपरान्त विकास धीरे-धीरे उन्हें कोई बात बताने लगा । उसकी बातें सुनने के लिए पिशाचसाथ भी करीब खिसक आया था और कान लगाकर उनकी बातें सुन रहा था । सवं कुछ सुनने के पश्चात उसके मुंह से वरबस ही निकल पडा-"सच महाराज । यह आइडिया फिट रहेगा ।"



किंतु, अलफांसे ने कहा…"यह क्या गारन्टी है कि जो तुम कह रहे हो, वह हो ही जायेगा ।"


" क्या अपने शिष्य पर भरोसा नहीं रहा गुरु ?"



" मेरा मतलब हैं कि बातं उल्टी भी तो पड़ सकती है ।"


" यह कार्य मेरे अधीन है गुरु और इस कार्य की आप चिन्ता न करें !" विकास ने कहा…"अगर आप मुझे सिर्फ यह इजाजत दें कि मैं यह सव कर डालूं ।"

----------


## anita

हल्के से मुस्कराया अलाफांसे बौला-"जानता हूँ बेटे कि अगर में इजाजत न भी दूं तो जो तुम करना चाहते हो , बह करने से बाज नहीं आओगे ।। अत: इजाजत देकर अपना सम्मान बचाये रखना ही उचित हैै तुम वही करोगे जो कह रहे हो, इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ नहीं करोगे ।। "



"'जियो गुरु, हजारों साल तक जियो !" कहते हुए विकास ने अलफांसे के चेहरे-पर चुम्बनों की झडी लगा दी ।।।
रात के आठ बज रहे थे है चमन की इमारतें, सड़क, बाजार और दुकानें विद्युत बल्वों एवं रोंंडों से चमक रही थी है कि अलफांसे बने हैरी के होंठों इस समय विजयात्मक मुस्कान थी ।




वह प्रयोगशाला के चारों और फैली छावनी से लौट रहा था । किसी प्रकार वह चार सैनिकों को मारकर उनकी गर्ने प्रयोगशाला की चारों सर्चलाइटों के निशाने पर इस प्रकार फिट कर आया था कि वे चारों गनें एक-एक…मिनट के अन्त-राल ठीक वारह बजे गर्जनी थीं ।।



वह जानता था कि जो प्रबन्ध वह करने आया है उसके अनुसार बारह बजे चारों सर्चलाइटैं फूट जायेंगी ।




चारों मृत सैनिको के शरीरों को वह मजबूत रेशम की डोरी की सहायता से खाई में लटका आया था ।।


इस समय टेक्सी में वह राष्ट्रपति भवन की और लोट रहा था ।



टैस्सी की गति से कहीं अधिक तीव्रता के साथ उसके मस्तिष्क में विचारों का आवागमन हो रहा था ।

----------


## anita

वह एक बार पुनः मस्तिष्क में निर्धारित कर रहा था कि अपनी योजना अनुसार उसे अागे क्या करना है ।।




एक झटके के साथ टेक्सी रुक जाने से अचानक उसकी विचार श्रृंखला भंग हो गई ।।



उसने चौंककर देखा टैक्सी एक सुनसान इलाके में सड़क के किनारे रुकी थी ।।



हैरी एकदम स्तर्क हो गया जेब के बाहर से ही हाथ रिबाँल्वर पर जमाकर बोला---"क्या बात है ड्राइवर ?"

"ड्राइवर नहीं, तुम्हारा शिष्य है गुरु ।” ड्राइवर के मुख से विकास का स्वर निकला --' त--तुम ?" हैरी हकला-सा गया ।



."क्यों गुरु, मुझे यहाँ देखकर चकरा क्युं गए ।।



सचमुच हैरी का मस्तिष्क बुरी तरह चकरा उठा । झनाहट-सी हो रही थी उसके दिमाग में ! 



इस बात की तो उसने कल्पना भी नहीं की थी कि इस तरह अचानक-से उसका सामना विकास से हो जाएगा ।


एक बार को तो उसके दिमाग में विचार जमा कि वह रिवॉल्वर निकालकर फौरन विकास पर फायर कर दे, किंतु--ठहर गया । उसने ऐसा नहीं किया'। ऐसा करते ही यह स्पष्ट हो जाना था फि वह अलफांसे नहीं, कोई अन्य है विकास के उपर्युक्त वाक्यों से उसने जाना था कि विकास उसे अलफांसे ही समझ रहा है ।

----------


## anita

यह जानना भी उसके लिए बहुत आवश्यक था कि विकासं यहां क्या कर रहा है ? 


अत: सम्भलकर अलफांसे के स्वर में ही बोला---" चकराने का तो कोई प्रशन् ही नहीं, किन्तु...... !"



"किन्तु क्या गुरु ?"



--"तुम यहाँ क्या कंर रहे हो ?"


" जो आप कर रहे है !"


" यानी ?'"

"मैं वतन और उसकी हिफाजत के लिए चमन में आया हुं ।" विकास ने कहा ।
" उसके स्टेटमेंट का तो परिणाम है कि आप जैसी हस्ती चमन में घूम रहीं है ।" कहता हुआ विकास कार का देरवाजा खोलकर बाहर आ गया ।



हैरी भी पूर्णतया सतर्क और अपनी सतर्कता का परिचय देता हुआ वह भी दरवाजा खोलकर तुरन्त ही बाहर आ गया था है किन्तु-----विकास ने आगे बढकर उसके पैर छू लिए, बोला----" यह जानना चाहता हूँ गुरु कि आप चमन में क्या कर रहे है ?"






"जिस लिए तुम आए हो, उसी मकसद से मैं भी चमन-आया हूँ ।" अलफासे के ही स्वर में हैरी ने उत्तर दिया, यहाँ तक मेरा ख्याल है, सभी देश अपने-अपने जासूसों को यह फार्मूला प्राप्त करने के लिए चमन में भेंजेंगे ।"

----------


## anita

" और आप उन सबसे पहले फार्मूला प्राप्त करने यहां पहुँच गये । "


" क्या बकते हो ?"



"फार्मूला प्राप्त करने के उपरान्त आप अपनी पुरानी आदतानुसार उसकी कीमत लगा सकें ।" विकास ने कहा… "जो देश आपको उसकी सर्वाधिक कीमत दें, उसे आप वह फार्मूला वेच सकें,, बोलिए-चमन में आपके अाने का यही मकसद है ना ?"




""क्या बात कर रहे हो विकास ?" अलफांसे ने कहा ----"हकीकत यह है कि से यहाँ उस फार्मूले की हिफाजत के लिए आया हूँ । यह सोचकर आया हूँ कि किसी भी राष्ट्र के जासूस को यह… फार्मुला प्राप्त नहीं करने दूंगा । क्या तुम समझते थे कि मैं वतन के साथ ऐसी हरकत करूंगा ?"



" -वतन के साथ ही क्या--- आप किसी के साथ भी यहीं हरकत कर सकते है ।"



" यह भी तो सम्भव है कि भारतीय सरकार ने तुम्हें चमन में वतन का यह फार्मूला प्राप्त करने भेजा हो ?"



"'यह आप कह रहे हैं ?"



.मुस्कराया वह, बोला, "'क्यों क्यों यह नहीं हो सकता? अन्य देशों की भांति भारत को भी तो यह फार्मूला प्राप्त करने का लालच हो सकता है और जहाँ तक मैं समझता हूं भारत के पास कम-से-कम इस काम के लिए तुमसे बेहतर जासूस नहीं है !"

----------


## anita

सुर्ख हो गया विकास का चेहरा सारा जिस्म क्रोध से कांपने लगा ।
विकास गुर्रा उठा----"मेरा देश अमेरिका की भांति जलील और कमीना नहीं है ।"



" क्या मतलब?" हैरी एकदम सतर्क हुआ--" अमेरिका से क्या मतलब ..?"



"यह भ्रम अपने दिमाग से निकाल दो हैरी बेटे, कि विकास तुम्हें अलफांसे समझ रहा है ।" किसी खूनी भेड़िये की भाँति गुर्राता ही चला गया" विकास-----" जानता हूं कि तुम हैरी हो और यह भी जानता हूँ कि गुरु का यह मास्क पहनकर तुम क्या कुछ कर चुके हों ।"



एक क्षण के लिये तो झनझना उठा हैरी का दिमाग । उसके जिस्म की समस्त नसों में एक विचित्र-सी जकड़न स्थापित हो गयी । बोला---"अगर यह जानते हो विकास बेटेे कि मैं हैरी हूं, तो यह भी अवश्य जानते होगे कि मैं चीनी जासूसों की तरह तुमसे डरता नहीं हूं ।"


उधर हैरी और इधर विकास ।।



दोनों ही एकदूसरे के किसी भी हमले के प्रति सतर्क हो गयेे ।




" छः महीने पहले ही तो वतन ने तुम्हें इस देश से मार-मारकर भगाया था ।" विकास गुर्राया…"लेकिंन तुम कुत्ते की दुम हो न-वारह वर्ष भी नलकी में रही तो भी सीधे नहीं होगेै यहांआकर फार्मूला प्राप्त करने की कोशिश करने से पूर्व यह तो सोच लेते कि वतन किसका दोस्त है ?"

----------


## anita

उपर्युक्त शब्दों के साथ ही विकास ने जो तीव्र हरकत की थी उसे भाँप कर अगर हैरी फुर्ती का प्रदर्शन न करता
तो निश्चित रूपं से उंसकी एक आँख जाती 'रहती ।


हुआ यूं कि विकास ने अपना आलपिन चला दिया था ।


हैरी--किसी जमाने का विकास का दोस्त ।
वह जानता था कि विकास का आलपिन क्या रंग लाता है ।



भयानक फुर्ती के साथ वह स्वयं को बचा गया है किंतु--फिर भी आलपिन उसकी आंख में तो नहीं----गाल पर अवश्य लगा , गाल पर लगा आलपिन क्या करता ? एक सुईसी चुभकर रह गई हैरी को ।


असली करामात तो आलपिन आंख में लगकर बताता है ।



फटाक से आंख फूट जाती है ।


विकास के आलपिन से अपनी आंख तो बचा गया हैरी किंतु विकास के उस जबरदस्त घुंसे से न बच सका जो फौलाद की ,भांति उसके चेहरे पर पड़ा था ।


एक क्षण केलिये तो उसे ऐसा लगा की उसका जबड़ा हिल उठा है ।


न चाहते हुये भी हवा में उछलकर वह "धडाम" से फर्श पर गिरा ।


विकास ने किसी गोरिल्ले की भाँति उसपर जम्प लगाई ।

----------


## anita

किन्तु---- लोमड़ी जैसी चालाकी के साथ हेैरी सड़क पर दौ-तीन करवटें बदल गया  ।



विकास मुंह के बल गिरा । तुरन्त ही खडा हुअा तो---- हैरी की एक् फलाईंग किक उसके सीने पर पडी ।


वह पुन लडखड़ाकर सड़क पर आ गिरा और अभी उठने ही वाला था कि हवा में लहराता हैरी का जिस्म उसके ऊपर आ पड़ा ।


विकास ने अपनी टांगो पर रख कर उसे उछालना चाहा, किंतु उसी समय हैरी के सिर की एक तेज टक्कर विकास चेहरे पर पड़ी ।



विकास के मुख से चीख निकल गयी ।।


हवा में सिर घुमाकर हैरी ने अपने -सिंर का बार पहले से भी अधिक तीव्रता के साथ विकास के चेहरे किया तो ----इस बार चिकनी मछली की भांति फिसलकर उसके नीचे से विकास निकल गया ।।
हैरी का सिर बहुत् जोर से सड़क पर टकराया------- रंग बिरंगे तारे नाच उठे उसकी आँखों के सामने ।


अभी वह उनसे मुक्त हो भी नहीं पाया था कि विकास के उसकी पसली में इतनी जोर से अपने बूट का वार किया कि हैरी दर्द से तिलमिला उठा ।




झुककर विकास ने हैरी के बाल पकड़े ।

----------


## anita

बेरहमी से बालों को एक तीव्र झटका देते हुये उसने हैरी कों ऊपर उठाया । उठाते ही, अपने सिर की एक टक्कर हैरी के चेहरे पर मारी ।



इधर उसेके सिर की टक्कर हैेरी के चेहरे पर पड़ी, उधर हैरी के दाहिने पैर का गुटना दोनों टागों के बीच में ।।




" एक साथ दोंनों के कंठ से मार्मिक चीख निकली ।

चीखने के पश्चात भी दोनों में से कोई भी एक-दूसरे से अलग न हुआ ।


एक-दूसरे से बुरी तरह लिपट गये ।


किसी जमाने में एक-दूसरे के गहरे दोस्त थे वे। एक-दूसरे की ताकत का उन्हें पूरा अन्दाजा था ।


हैरी जानता था कि वह हल्का सा चूका और विकास उस पर हावी हुआ है विकास जानता था कि हैरी किसी भी प्रकार उससे कम नहीं है ।।


मगर वह क्षण मात्र के लिये भी ढीला पड़ा तो हैरी उस पर इस प्रकार हावी ही जयेगा कि फिर कभी सम्भाल में नहीं आयेगा ।



एक-दूसरे से गुंधे हुये दोनों ही सडक पर आ गिरे ।


न जाने कैसे दोनों के हाथों की उंगलियां अापस में फस -गयी ।


हथेलियाँ एक-दूसरे से सटी हुयी थीं । दोनों ही हाथ मोड़कर, एक-दूसरे की उगलियाँ तोडने का प्रयास कर रहे थे ।।

----------


## anita

इतनी ताकत लंगानी पड़ रही थी दोनों को कि दोनों के ही चेहरे सुर्ख पड़ गये थे । लोहे की सलाखों की भांति उंगलियां फंसी थीं । उसी तरह हाथ फंसाये वे खड्डे हो गये ।



एकायक हैरी हाथ फंसाये ही घूम गया । पलक झपकते ही उसने विकास को अपनी पीठ पर लिया और झूक कर सड़क पर दे मारा ।।
यह दूसरी बात है कि सड़क पर चारों खाने चित गिरते ही विकास के कंठ से चीख निकल गयी मगर तुरन्त पलटकर उसने अपनी टांगे हैरी की गर्दन में फंसाई अौर हैरी को भी उसने सड़क पर दे मारा । हैरी के कंठ से भी चीख निकल गई ।


दोनों कलयुगी लड़कों के बीच जबरदस्त मल्लयुद्ध हुआ ।।


हैरी शैतान तो विकास महाशैतान ! विकास खतरनाक तो हैरी महाखतरनाक ।


करीब पन्द्रह मिनट तक उनके बीच युद्ध चला ।


पन्द्रह निबटे पश्चात् भले ही विकास ने हैरी की बेहोश कर दिया , पर इस कार्य में सफलंता अर्जित-करते-करते विकास कों दांतों पसीना अा गया ।



हैरी के बेहोश होते ही बहीं सड़क पर लेट गया था विकास लम्बी-लम्बी सांस लेता रहा ।।


कोई पांच मिनट बाद वह स्वय को सामान्य' स्थिति में ला पाया ।


वह उठा।



हैरी के बहाश शरीर को उठाकर कार, में डाला और कार तीव्र वेग पर सड़क पर दौडा दी ।

----------


## anita

अधिक नहीं, सिर्फ दस मिनट पश्चात् विकास अलफांसे और पिशाचनाथ के पास बैठा था । वे तीनों एक दूसरे के अामने-सामने सोफों पैर बैठे थे और हैरी का बेहोश शरीर कमरे के फर्श पड़ा था ।


अलफांसे कह रहा था--"लगता है विकास वेंटे कि हैरी भारी पड़ा?"



" भारी तो पड़ना ही था गुरु । "' बिकास ने कहा----" वे सभी गुर इसे मालूम हैं, जो मैं जानता हूँ "


" खैर ।" अलफांसे ने कहा…"अब क्या इरादा है ?"

" इरादा ही क्या है ?" विकास ने पिशाचनाथ की और देखते हुये कहा-----" वही करना है, जों मैं बता चुका हूं । वह तैयार कर लिया ?"
" जी महाराज ।" कहते हुये पिशाचनाथ ने अपने बटुये में हाथ डाला है प्लास्टिक का बना एक ताजा फैसमास्क उसमे से निकालता हुआ बोला…" लिजिये आप देख सकते हैं । इसमें और हैरी के चेहरे में लेशमात्र भी अन्तर न होगा ।"




"अभी तो इसी के चेहरे पर गुरु का मास्क है ।" कहते हुये विकास ने हैरी के चेहरे पर से मास्क हटा दिया ।



इसके पश्वात्-विकास ने स्वयं वे कपडे जो हैरी के शरीर पर पहने थे ।अपने चेहरे पर पहले, हैरी का फेसमास्क चढ़ाया फिर अलफांसे का और हैरी को अलफांसे और पिशाचनाथ के हवाले करके स्वयं वहाँ से चल दिया है जिस अलफासे ने वतन के पास जाकर यह कहा था कि वह चमन घूमने गया था, वह हैरी था न अलकांसे बल्कि विकास था ।।


अलफांसे बना बिकास ही वतन की प्रयोगशाला तक पहुंचा था ।।


वह भी विकास ही था, जो प्रयोगशाला से फिल्म निकाल लाया ।

----------


## anita

वह भी विकास ही था, जो फिल्म सहित हैलीकॉप्टर में जैकी से मिला ।


जैकी जिसे हैरी समझ रहा था असल में वह विकास था ।

असल में वह हैरी नहीं, विकास था , जौ जैकी के मुंह से एक अन्य आवाज सुनकर चौक पड़ा ।।



यह सब कुछ आप
"जला हुआ वतन" में पढ़ आये हैं । "
"हैरी हमारे पास है प्यारे जासूस !" ट्रांसमीटर पर झूका हुआ अलफांसे कह रहा था----" वतन की दृष्टि में अलफांसे और जैकी की नजरों में हैरी बनकर विकास सफलता अर्जित करता चला जायेगा । मेरा ख्याल है कि अव तक तो जैकी के साथ हैलीकॉप्टर में बैठ भी चुका होगा ।"


"आखिर तुम उस साले दिलजले को रोक नहीं पाये लूमड़ भाई ?" दूसरी ओर से विजय ने कहा ।



" रोकना चाहता तो रोक लेता, किंतु उसने योजना ही ऐसी बनाई कि जिसमें कहीं भी लोच नहीं था । " अलफांसे ने कहा…"तुम यह चाहते थे अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय जासूसों ही जासूसी का केन्द्र चमन न बन सके । । यहीं तो करण था नि तुम यह चाहते थे कि हैरी प्रयोगशाला से फार्मुला चुरा ले ।
और बाहर निकलने पर उसे हम छीन लें ।। विकास ने उस योजना को और निखार दिया है जितने भी जासूस इस चक्कर में लगे हुये हैं, वे ये समझते होगें कि हैरी फार्मूला ले गया ।
जबकि फार्मूला विकासं पर है ।अब, अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय जासूसी का केन्द्र अमेरिका बनेगा जबकि फार्मूला अशरफ लेकर अमेरिका से चुपचाप निकल अायेगा ।"




"खैर ।" विजय ने कहा…"जो हो चुका, वह ठीक है लेकिन आगे की योजना क्या है ?"

----------


## anita

" तुम अमेरिका में स्थित अशरफ से कहोकि वह विकास से वाशिंगटन के लाजिक होटल में मिले । हेरी को तो अशरफ पहचानता ही है । किसी भी दिन शाम को सात बजे हैरी उस होटल के हाँल में आयेगा । तुम अशरफ कों सामझा सकते हो कि वह हैरी नहीं विकास होगा ।। दोनों फिल्में वह अशरफ की सौप देगा । बस, अशरफ को चुपचाप भारत के लिये रवाना हो जाना है ।"



" लेकिन लगता है लूमड़ भाई कि अमेरिका में अपने झानझरोखे के साथ कोई गड़बड़ हो गई है ।"




"क्यों ------? क्या मतलब ?" अलफासे चौंका ।



" कई बार उससे ट्रांसमीटर पर सम्बन्ध स्थापित करने का प्रयास कर चुके हैं, किन्तु सफलता नहीं मिली ।"
विजय ने कहा ---" खैर मैं विक्रम, नाहर परवेज और अाशा कों अमेरिका पहुंचने के आदेश दे चुका हूं ।। उनका काम अशरफ का पता लगाना होगा । साथ ही लाजिक होटल विकास से उनमें से कोई मिल लेगा ।'"




"हूँ ।" अलफांसे ने, कहा, "अव तुम्हारा क्या इरादा है ?"



"जब तक फार्मूला सुरक्षित भारत नहीं पहुंच जाता , तव तक चीन की दीवार पर ही लटके रहेंगे ।"





"और मैं यहाँ क्या करू ?"

----------


## anita

"तुम वहाँ रहकर वतन प्यारे की हिफाजत करो लूमड़ भाई ।।" विजय ने कहा---"वतन चाहे कुछ भी सही " किन्तु इस समय वतन वैज्ञानिक है और जिन जासूसों के हाथ फार्मूला नहीं लगेगा वे वतन को किडनैप करने का प्रयास करेंगे ।"


अभी अलफासे कुछ कहने ही वाला था -----

"चचा से कह दो कि वतन का किडनैप करना छोटे मौटे जासूसों के बस का रोग नहीं है ।" इस आबाज को सुनते ही अलफांसे और पिशाचनाथ उछल पडे । बुरी तरह चौंककर उन्होंने कमरे के दरवाजे की देखा ।


"वतन ------ वतन ।" अलग--अलग दोनों के मुंहसे निकल पड़ा ।



सचमुच वतन ही कंमंरे में प्रविष्ट हुआ या । ऊपर से नीचे तक दुध जैसे बेदाग सफेद कपडे, आँखों पर सुनहरे फ्रेम का चश्मा । हाथ में छड़ी लिये वह खट-खट करता उनके समीप आया रहा ।। चेहरे पर हमेशा रहने वाली गम्भीरता विराजमान थी ।




उसे यहां देखकर सकते की सी हालत से रह गये थे अलफांसे और पिशाचनाथ ।।।।।।।
अलफांसे ने तो स्वप्नमें भी कल्पना नहीं की थी की वतन वहां आ पहुंचेगा । इतना अवाक-सा वतन कौ देखकर रह गयां वह कि जुबान तालू से चिपक गई । कुछ कहना चाहा भी कह न सका है ।



"प्रणाम चचा ।" कहकर लम्बा वतन अलफांसे के चरणों में झुक गया ।"




अलफांसे इतना ही कह सका---"तुम यहां ?"

----------


## anita

किन्तु अलफांसे के प्रश्न का कोई भी उत्तर न :देकर वतन ने उसके हाथ में से ट्रांसमीटर ले लिया ।



दूसरी तरफ से ट्रांसमीटर पर विजय की यहीं आवाज गूंज रही थी---" अबे मियां लूमड़ प्यारे क्या हो गया है यार हमारे ? वतन --- वतन कहकर क्यों कहकर चुप क्यों हो गये ?"





"'प्रणाम चचा ?" वतन ने कहा---"मुझे यहां देखकर लूमड़ चचा हैरान रह गये ।"



"हांय ।" दूसरी तरफ से विजयं चौका----बटन प्यारे तुम साले राष्ट्रपति भवन की कमीज से टूटकर यहां कहाँ पहुंच गये ।।"





'" आप भूल गये चचा कि कम से-कम चमन में वतन वहीं पहुच जाता है, जहां उसकी आवश्यकता होती है ।" वतन ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा-----"रही यह बात कि वतन का कोई किडनैप न कर ले तो क्या आप जवाब देंगे कि --- क्या महान सिंगही वैज्ञानिक नहीं है ?"



"विल्कुल है बटन प्यारे । " विजय की आबाज ----" रूपये में सत्रह आनें है !"


"क्या कभी किसी ने उन्हें क्रिडनैप किया ?"




'"किसी को मरना है क्या ?"

----------


## anita

" तो यह समझिये उनके शिष्य को भी किडनैप करने का प्रयास करेगा तो वह अपनी मौत को ही दावत देगा ।"
"लेकिम मियाँ बटन प्यारे तुम यहाँ पहूंच कैसे गए?"बिजय ने पूछा।




"आपने महान सिंगही के शिष्य को मूर्ख समझकर बहुत बड़ी भूल की है चचा ।" वतन ने कहा- आप समझते हैं कि अखबार में स्टेटमेंट देना मेरी मूर्खता थी । हकीकतं है तो यह है कि वह स्टेटमै'ट एक बहुत बड़ी साजिश थी मेरी । उसमें आप भी फंस गये ।"






"क्या मतलब ?"




"मेरी बातों के मतलब उस समय तक समझे मैं नहीं आयेंगे चचा, जव तक कि मैं स्वयं आपको नहीं समझा दूंगा ।" वतन ने कहा-----" बहुत जल्दी ही आपसे मिलूंगा मैं । आपसे बातें करुगा ।"



" -लेकिन यह मामला क्या है वटन प्यारे ?"




"मामला सिर्फ यह है चचा कि कुछ दिनों के लिये दुनिया के इन महान जासूसों के बीच घूम रहा हूं मैं ।" अतन्त गम्भीर स्वर में वतन कह रहा था-----दोस्त और दुश्मन को पहचान चूका हूँ मैं । ऐलान कर दो चचा-दुनिया के महान जासूसों में ऐलान करार दो कि वतन आ रहा है । ढंके की चोट से मदान में आ रह हूँ । किसी में ताकत हो तो पूछ ले मुझसे वेवज एम का फार्मूला ।"

----------


## anita

"तुम क्या चाहते हो ?"



यह कि जिस दिन से अखबार में मैंने स्टैटमेंट दिया है, उसी दिन से मेरी और सिर्फ मेरी ही जीत होती चली आई है ।" वतन ने कहा-"कौई भी इस भ्रममें न पड़े कि वह जीत गया है । आप, विकास, लूमड़ अंकल सभी हारे हैं । क्यों-कैसे? इन सब प्रश्नो के उत्तर मैं बाद दुगा ।"




कहने के साथ ही वतन ने सम्बन्ध बिच्छेद कर दिया ।



पलटकऱ अलफांसे और पिशाचऩाथ की ओर देखा ।
वतन बोला--" इस तरह क्यों खड़े हैं चचा , बैठ जाइये ।"



इस बीच अलफासे स्वयं को नियन्त्रित कर चुका था । बोला------"तुम यहाँ कैसे पहुंच गए ।"




"'क्या आपको भी यह बात अलग से बतानी पडेगी की चमन में जहाँ वतंन की जरूरत होती है, वहीं पहुच जाता
है । "



" तो-----तो आज तुम्हारे साथ अपोलो नहीं है ?"

----------


## anita

" आज उससे छुपकर आया हूं यहां " वतन ने बताया--विकास ने समझा कि प्रयोगशाला के प्रयोग-कक्ष में लड़ता-लड़ता मैं बेहोश हो गया था । वह बेचारा तो इस भुलावे में भी रहाँ कि मैं उसे आपको समझ रहा हूँ । मुझे राष्ट्रपति भवन में बंधा छोड़कर वह अपोलो और धनुषटंकार से यह वहाना बनाकर चला गया कि वह फिल्मों को सुरक्षित रखने जा रहा है । उसके जाने के बाद जब धनुषटकांर ने अलफांसे समझकर मेरी तलाशी ली तो जाना कि मैं वतन और वह अलफांसे था, जो वतन बनकर निकल गया । अपोलो और धनुषटंकार जो सचमुच मुझसे असीम प्रेम करते हैं, पागल से होकर कथित अलफांसे की तलाश में गए और अपने बन्धन खोलकर मैं यहाँ आ गया हूं ।।"





" तो तुम्हें यह भी मालूम है कि वह विकास था ?"



" ये पूछिए कि क्या नहीं मालूम मुझे ?" वतन का लहजा गम्भीर ही था--"मुझे,तो यह भी मालूम है कि शाम को घूमकर आने से पूर्व अापके मेकअप में हैरी था और तब जबकि हैरी मेरी प्रयोगशाला की चारों सर्चलाइटों का प्रबंध करके लौट रहा था तो टेक्सी ड्राइवर के रूपमें विकास ने उसे पकड़ लिया, उनका टकराव हुआ । हैरी को बेहोश करके विकास उसे यहाँ आपके पास ले आया और यंहां से हैरी और आपका फैसमास्क पहनकर मेरे पास पहुंचा ।"
हैरत से आँखें' फैल गई अलफांसे की । पिशाच की भी बूद्धि चकराकर रह गई ।



"तुम्हें सब कुछ मालूम था तो तुमने वह सव कुछ होने क्यों दिया, जो हुआ ।" अलफांसे ने पूछा ।।


"--क्योंकि मैं चाहता था कि वह सब कुछ हो ।"



" क्या कह रहे हो तुम ।"

----------


## anita

’"मैं ठीक कह रहा हूँ लूमड़ चचा । जो भी कुछ हुया है, वह मेरी एक योजना थी ।"




"लेकिन क्यों ? यह सबकुछ तुमने क्यों होने दिया ?" अलफांसे ने पूछा---" यह सब कुछ करवाने के पीछे तुम्हारा मकसद क्या है ?"





-"'सुनिए, मैं बताता हूँ आपको ।" सदा की भांति गंभीर स्वर में कहना शुरू किया वतन ने…"यह सच है किं मैंने पहले वेवज एम और फिर उसके बाद डॉक्टर आवा की आवाज कैच करके 'अणुनाशकों किरणे बनाई । मगर प्रश्न यह हैकि मैंने यह घोषणा विश्वभर के अखबारों में क्यों की। आपने, विकास और विजय चचा ने मेरी इस हरकत को मूर्खतापूर्ण ही कहा । सचमुच, यह मूर्खता ही होती- किन्तु तब जबकि मुझे यह विदित न होता कि मेरी इस घोषणा को पढ़ते ही मेरे दुश्मन इस फार्मूले को प्राप्त करने है कि के लिए दौड पड़ेगे है मुझे मालूम था यह सब और मैं चाहता था कि मेरे दुश्मन चमन की तरफ दौड पड़े । यह चाहकर ही तो मैंने वह स्टेटमेट दिया था ।"



"लेकिन प्रश्न यह है कि तुमने ऐसी विचित्र बात चाही क्यों ?"
"चचा !" धीरे से कहा वतन ने…"यह पता लगाना मेरे लिए बहुत आवश्यक था कि विश्व की कौन-सी हस्ती मेरी दुश्मन है और कौन-सी, दोस्त है सम्पूर्ण विश्व अनेक राष्ट्रोंका एक समूह है ।" इस समूह में मेरा एक राष्ट्र है जो सिर्फ छ: मंहीने पहले ही आजाद हुआ है 'दुनिया के सभी ' राष्ट्र चमन-को अपना मित्र कहते थे, मेरी तरफ दोस्ती का हाथ बढाते थे, मेरे लिए उनमें से यह पहचानना कठिन था कि कौन मुझसे सच्ची दोस्ती चाहता है और कौन बगल में छुरी दबाए हुए है । यही जानने के लिए मैंने एकं तरीका निकाला' और वह तंरीका था-विश्वभर के अखबारों ये अपना स्टेटमेंट छपवा देना । वस…अ्सली चेहरे मेर सामने अा गए। दुश्मन फार्मू'ला गायब करने के केलिए दौड पडे । दोस्त मेरी मदद करने दौड़ पडे । ओर जिन्होंने कुछ नहीं किया वह न मेरे दोस्त हैं न दुश्मन । उन्हें दोस्त भी बनाया जा सकता है ।"

----------


## anita

" बेशक ।"अलफांसे प्रशंसा कर उठा----" विश्व राजनीति को झटका देने के लिए तुम्हारा तरीका अच्छा था किन्तु' ....... ।"




"किंन्तु वया ?"



" यहां तक तो बात ठीक थी ।” अलफासे ने कहा ---- " अब तुम जान गए होने कि कौन दुश्मन और कौन दोस्त है फिर तुमने प्रयोगशाला से फामू"ला क्यों निकल जाने दिया ? हैरी को पकड़कर बैठा कयों नहीं लिया?" 



जब से वतन यहां आया था, प्रथम बार हल्ले से मुस्काराया वह । वाणी में वहीं गम्भीरता---"जान लेना ही तो काफी नहीं कि कौन दुश्मन, कौन दोस्त है । उस समय तक दुश्मनों के विषय में जानने से ही क्या लाभ जव के उनसे बदला न लिया जाये ? वेचारे अकेले हैरी से मैं क्या बदला लेता ? बदला किसी व्यक्ति से नहीं, पांच राष्ट्र से लेना है ।। रूस, अमेरिका, चीन, इंगलैण्ड और पकिस्तान । सिंगही गुरु का शिष्य हूँ न चचा, जो करता हूँ, डंके की चोट पर करता हूं । स्वयं ही अपनी प्रयोगशाला से फार्मुला निकलवा दिया मैने , न न न यह ना समझना कि वह फार्मूला नकली है । "
जब से वतन यहां आया था, प्रथम बार हल्ले से मुस्काराया वह । वाणी में वहीं गम्भीरता---"जान लेना ही तो काफी नहीं कि कौन दुश्मन, कौन दोस्त है । उस समय तक दुश्मनों के विषय में जानने से ही क्या लाभ जव के उनसे बदला न लिया जाये ? वेचारे अकेले हैरी से मैं क्या बदला लेता ? बदला किसी व्यक्ति से नहीं, पांच राष्ट्र से लेना है ।। रूस, अमेरिका, चीन, इंगलैण्ड और पकिस्तान । सिंगही गुरु का शिष्य हूँ न चचा, जो करता हूँ, डंके की चोट पर करता हूं । स्वयं ही अपनी प्रयोगशाला से फार्मुला निकलवा दिया मैने , न न न यह ना समझना कि वह फार्मूला नकली है । "



"तुम कहना क्या चाहते हो ?"-



"प्रमाणितं करना चाहता हूँ की महान सिंगही का असली शिष्य हूं मैं !"

----------


## anita

"हम फिर नहीं समझे ।"



"वे फिल्में अपनी प्रयोगशाला से निकालकर पांच राष्ट्रों को चुनौती दी है मैंने कि जिसमें ताकत है, वह प्राप्त कर ले उन्हें । अपनी फिल्मों के पीछे-पीछे मैं आरहा हूँ मेरा दावा है कि किसी के पास भी वे फिल्में सुरक्षित नहीं छोडूंगा । जिसमें ताकत हो मुझे रोके ले । अन्त में चाहे किसी के पास भी चली जायें मैं उन्हें निकालकर लाऊंगा । हां, भारत को तो वह फार्मूला देना ही चाहता हूं में ।"





"'वडी विचित्र-सी बात है !" अलफांसे ने कहा--"स्वयं ही अपनी प्रयोगशाला से फिल्में चोरी होने देते ,हो और फिर उन्हें प्राप्त करने के निकल पडते हो है तुम्हारी इस ऊटपटांग हरकत का मतलब ही क्या है ?"


एक बार पुन: हल्ले -से मुस्कराया बतन----" मतलब यह है कि दुश्मनों को चमन की शक्ति का पता लग जाए और वतन को पता लग जाए कि महान शक्ति कहलाने वाले ये राष्ट्र आखिर हैं कितने पानी में है ।"



" अजीब आदमी हो ।" अलफांसे ने कहा--"यह भी कौई बात हुई भला ?" "




"चचा !" वतन की वही गंभीर वाणी-------बहुत-सी बातें होती हैं जो पहले पहल ऊपर से देखने पर बडी विचित्र सी लगती हैं, किन्तु जब उन बातों को ध्यान से सोचा जाता है तो पता लगता है कि उनकी गहराई में क्या है ? यह समझिए कि यह लडाई मेरे द्वारा पैदा की गई है । "
आज न लड़ता तो के कल किंसी-न-किंसी ढ़ग से मुझ पर आक्रमण करते । ऐसे महत्त्वपूर्ण लोग भी दुनिया में कम ही होंगे जो अपनी इतनी महत्वपूण चीज को दांव पर लगाकर लडने चला है । मैं स्वयं दुश्मन की शक्ति का अन्दाजा करके उन्हें अपनी शक्ति दिखाना चाहता हूँ ।"

----------


## anita

" मैं तुम्हारा मेकसद मकसद समझ गया हूँ" । .अलफांसे ने कहा…"किन्तु फिर भी बात है बिचित्र-सी ही !"





"मुझे अदृश्वर्य है को आपकी मेरी बात विचित्र लग रही है ।" वतन ने' कहा-"जवकि मैंने सुना यह है की आपराध की दुनियाँ में आप एकमात्र ऐसे अपराधी हैं, जिसका अपराध करने का मकसद आज तक कोई नहीं जान सका

"खैर !" अलकांसे ने कहा---" क्या मैँ जान सकता हूं कि तुम आगे क्या करना चाहते हो ?"

" जो भी कुछ करना चाहता हूं, उसमें आपकी और विशेष रूप से पिशाचनाथ की थोडी-सी आवश्यकता है । वतन ने कहा----"अखबारों में स्टेटमेंट के पश्चात् मैंने जाना है कि आप लोग मेरे दोस्त और हमददों में से है । सोचा कि आप मेरी थोडी-सी सहायता अवश्य करेंगे ।"



" बोलौ-क्या सहायता चाहते हो ?"



मैं जो कुछ करूंगा, उसे सारी दुनिया जानेगी ।" वतन ने कहा…"सभी जानेंगे कि वतन क्या कर रहा है । इतना सब कुछ करने के बावजुद भी मैं अन्तर्राष्ट्ररैय अदालत के शिकंजे हैं नहीं फंसनां चाहता । मैं यह चाहता हूँ कि सारी दुनिया यंह तो जाने कि वतन ने क्या किया है, किंतु वह सब कुछ वतन ने ही किया है, यह प्रमाणित करने हैं लिए किसी के पास प्रमाण न हो !"


" हम हर प्रकार से तुम्हारी सहायता करने के लिए तैयार हैं ।"



" मुझे आपसे ऐसी ही आशा थी ।" कहने के बाद वतन धीरे धीरे उन्हें सब कुछ समाझाने लगा ।।
हैरी के मेकअप में हैलीकॉप्टर ड्राईव करता हुआ विकास अपने बराबर में बैठे जैकी के मुंह से निकलने बाली आबाज को सुनकर बुरी तरह चौक पड़ा़ ।। उसका मस्तिष्क सन्ना उठै ।। स्वयं मानो अन्तरिक्ष में चकरा रहा था । उसकेे मुंह से निकंला---"'बाण्ड अकंलं ।"

----------


## anita

"'ठीक पहचाना वेटे ।" जेम्स बाण्ड की आवाज---"लेकिन देर से पहचाना याद रहे हमारी रिवॉल्वर, का रूख तुम्हारी तरफ है । कोई भी हरकत करने से पूर्व यह याद रखना कि मैं गोली मारने में एक क्षण का भी विलम्व न कुंरूंगा ।"




एक क्षण स्थिर से नेत्रों से विकास ने बाण्ड को धूरा ।



बाण्ड कहे जा रहा था----मुझे दुख हैं हैरी बेटे कि फार्मूला प्राप्त करने के लिये तुमने जो मेहनत की थी वह------------बेकार हो गई !"




-"'अंकल ।" हरी के ही लह्रजे में विकास ने कहा ----"जो आपने किया, अपने हित में अच्छा नहीं-किया ।"



" मेरा नाम बाण्ड है बेटे ।" अपने रिवॉल्वर का दबाव हल्के से उसकी कनपटी रर बड़ाता हुया बोला-----तुम पैदा भी नहीं हुए थे तब से में अपना _हित और अहित समझता हूँ ।तुमने इस जासूसी के क्षेत्र में अभी कदम रखा है । बेशक इस बात के लिये तुम्हारी प्रर्शसां करनी होगी कि 'तुमने वतन की सुदृढ प्रयोगशाला से खुबसुरती के साथ फिल्में गायब की किंतु इसका यह मतलब नहीं कि उतनी ही खूबसूऱती से तुम इन्हें अमेरिका ले जाने में भी कामयाब हो जाते ।। न-न-कौई चालाकी नहीं, हैलीकॉप्टर चलाते रहो ।"


इस प्रकार, उन कुछ क्षणों के लिये विवश था, विकास ।



उसने जेम्ज बाण्ड पर यह भेद भी नहीं खोला कि वह हैरी नही विकास है । इस विचार से भी उसकां मस्तिष्क सन्ना रहा था कि 'बाण्ड' ने वे फिल्में जंगल में क्यों फेंक दीं ? अब स्वयं उन फिल्मों को कैसे ढूंढ पायेगा ?"

----------


## anita

"हैरी वेटे !" अचानक बाण्ड ने उसकी बिचार श्रृंखला भंग की---" मुझे विदित था कि बही होगा, जो हो रहा है, अत: मैं पूरी तैयारी करके अाया था । इस हेलीकॉप्टर में सिर्फ एक पैराशूट है ।" कहते हुये वास्तव में बाण्ड ने सीट के नीचे से एक पैराशट निकाल लिया ।


विकास चुप था ।



-तुम जिस प्रकार; हैलीकाँप्टर चला रहे हो, उसी प्रकार चलाते रहोगे।" बाण्ड ने कंहा----"मैं कूद रहा हूँ ।"



''याद रहे---अगर तुमने भूमि से हैलीकॉप्टर की ऊंचाई लेश मात्र भी कम करने की चेष्ठा की तो अंजाम--ये हैलीकॉप्टर तुम्हारी चिता बन् जायेगा ।"
चुप ही या विकासं ।


"ये न समझना कि हैलीकॉप्टर को उडाने को धमकी अपने रिवॉल्वर के आधार पर दे रहा हूँ ।" बाण्ड ने पुन: कहा----"मेरे पास गन है और किसी भी क्षण तुम्हारा हैलीकॉप्टर मेरी गन की रेंज से बाहर नहीं होगा ।"




एकदम, किसी गूंगे की भाँति चुप था विकास उसका चेहरा सुर्ख हो चुका था-कनपटियों तक सुर्ख ।। नेत्रों में कठोरता । उसी प्रकार सीट पर -वैठा वह हैलीकॉप्टर ड्राईव किये जा रहा था ।।।



' विभिन्न प्रकार की चेतावनियां देता हुया बाण्ड पैराशूट इत्यादि बाँधकर तैयार, हो गया । अन्त में बोला--, "बहुत गुस्से में लग रहे हो हैरी बेटे लेकिन असलियत ये है कि इसमें गुस्से जैसी कोई बात नहीं है । कभी तुम्हारा दांव लगता है, कमी हमारा । अगर तुम बचकर निकलना चाहो तो हैलीकाप्टर वाशिंगटन की ही धरती छुए ।'"

----------


## anita

कहकर हैलीकॉप्टर से बाहर अंधकार में कूद गया ।


विकास तो जैसे पहले ही सौचे बैठा था कि उसे कब कहाँ क्या हरकत करनी है । अभी तक वह जैसे सिर्फ समय का प्रतीक्षक था ।


उधर, बाण्ड कूदा ।।।

इधर विकास दूसरी दिशा बाली खिड़की से बाहर कूद गया ।


हैलीकाप्टर चालक रहित रहित हो गया । कूदते ही विकास कुछ दूर तक भूमि की तरफ प्रबल बेग से गिरा, फिर-एक झटका लगा ।


उसकी गति हवा में तैरते-से किसी इन्सान जैसी हो गई । हवा में तैरता विकास बुदबुदा रहा था ---" मैं भी जानता था बाण्ड बेटे कि ऐसा कुछ हो सकता है ।"
सचमुच एक पैराशूट की डोरियों में बंधा विकास हवा में तैर रहा था । उसका पैराशूट न जाने कौन से ऱंग का था कि वातावरण के स्याहीदार अंधेरे में उसका कोई अस्तित्व नजर नहीं आ रहा था ।


उसके ठीक विपरीत बाण्ड का पैरामूट नजर आ रहा था बिकास से थोड़ी ही दूरी पर हबा में तैरता बाण्ड भुमि की तरफ उतर रहा था ।



उधर-चालक रहित हैलीकॉप्टर हवा में लड़खडाया ।



उसी पल--बाण्ड की गन की गर्जना से वातावरण दहल उठा ।।


एक साथ गन की अनेक गोलियां हैलीकॉप्टर के जिस्म से टकराई । कोई गोली शायद टकीं को फाड़कर अंदर भी पहुंच गई थी है उसी के कारणवश सम्पूर्ण हैलीकॉप्टर आग की लपटों में घिर गया ।

----------


## anita

विकास ने जलते हुए हैलीकॉप्टर को किसी परकटे पक्षी की भांति हवा में लहराते और अन्त में दूर किसी वृक्ष की चोटी से टकरा कर नष्ट होते देखा ।


न जाने किस विचार के परिणामस्वरूप उसके-होठों पर मुस्कराहट उभर आई ।



दुर-बृक्ष की शाखों में उलझा हैलीकॉप्टर जल रहा था ।


उसके साथ ही जल रंहा था वृक्ष का वह भागं जिसने हैलीकाप्टर को सम्हाल रखा था । पहले बाण्ड और उसके पांच मिनट पश्चात ही विकास भूमी पर पहुंच गया । बाण्ड का पैराशूट क्योंकि अंधेरे में स्पष्ट चमक रहा था , इसलिये विकास सरलता से प्रत्येक पत उस पर नजर रख सकता था ' मृ ३' क्रिन्तु बाण्ड को शायद स्वप्न मैं भी उम्मीद नहीं थी कि विकास भी उसके आसपास कहीं है ।



विकासं बाण्ड से करीब पचास गज दूर था । पैराशूट को लपेटकर सुरक्षित रखने की विकास ने कोई कोशिश की ।
विकास स्वयं को अंधेरे में रखता हुआ धीरे धीरे बाण्ड की तरफ बड़ा । अभी वह अपने और वाण्ड के बीच की दूरी ही तय कर सका था कि-----



बाण्ड की दिशा में एक टार्च चमकी ।।



विकास ठिठक गया ।।


ठिठककर गौर से देखने लगा ।

टार्च से बाण्ड हाथ में मौजूद किसी चीज को देख रहा था ।

----------


## anita

विकास यह न देख सका कि टार्च की रोशनी में बाण्ड ने क्या देखा है ।



फिर --- रोशन टार्च हाथ में लिये बाण्ड एक तरफ को बड़ गया ।।




जिसने की आवश्यकता, नहीं कि स्वयं को अंधेरे में रखकर विकास उसके पीछेे लपका । इतना तो विकास समझ ही चुका था कि जंगल के इस अंधेरे में बाण्ड ने फिल्में यूं ही नहीं फेंक दी ।


खोजने के लिये बाण्ड के पास कोई-न-कोई साधन अवश्य होगा । यह साधन क्या है ? जब तक विकास को यह पता न लग जाये, तब तक वह वाण्ड के सामने अाना उपयुत्त नहीं समझता था ।।


बाण्ड के हाथ में क्योंकि रोशन टॉर्च थीं इसलिये विकास को निरन्तर उसका पीछ् करने में किसी प्रकार की कठिनाई नहीं हो रही थी ।। बीच बीच में बाण्ड टॉर्च का प्रकाश अपनी हथेली में दबी किसी चीज पर डालकर देख लेता और फिर आगे बढ़ जाता ।


कठिनता से पन्द्रह कदम की दूरी का अन्तराल रखता हुआ विकास उसका पीछा कर रहा था ।


कोई तीस मिनट तक यही सिलसिला जारी रहा।


फिर, एकाएक बाण्ड उस समय ठिठका ।
जब टार्च के प्रकाश में अपनी हथेली दबी चीज को देख रहा था ।
कुछ देर तक बाण्ड गौर से उस चीज को देखता रहा ।

उस समय विकास एक पेड के पीछे उससे सिर्फ इतनी दूर पर था कि बाण्ड की बुदबुदाहट भी उसने सुन ली । बाण्ड बुदबुदाया था----"इसका मतलब फिल्में किसी के हाथ लग गयी है ।"

----------


## anita

विकांस ने उसका यह वाक्य सुना और समझ लिया कि मामला क्या है । टार्च के प्रकाश में वह बार-बार किस चीज कों देखता है ।। कई प्रकार के विचार तेजी से विकास के दिमाग में चकरा उठे । यह समझने में उसे की प्रकार की कंठिनाई नही हुई की बाण्ड बार बार दिशा और दूरी बताने वाली विरामघड़ी देखता है ।
यह समझने में भी उसे देर न लगी कि विरामघड़ी का सम्बन्ध उस पर्स से होगा । पर्स में कोई ऐसा ट्रांसमीटर होगा जिसकी दिशा और दूरी बाण्ड के बायें हाथ में दबी वह विरामंधडी बता रही होगी ।


घडी की सुइयों को गतिमान देखकर ही बाण्ड इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा होगा कि पर्स किसी के हाथ लग गया है ।



उधर बाण्ड पहले से अधिक तेजी के साथ एक तरफ को बड़ गया ।।




सावधानीवश बाण्ड ने टार्च बुझा दी थी । परिणामस्वरुप, विकास को अब उसका पीछा करने से मुश्किल हो रही थी ।।
हालांकि विकास काफी सतर्कता से आगे बढ़ रहा था मगर यह बात बाण्ड से अधिक देर न छूप सकी कि कोई उसका पीछा कर रहा है ।

एकाएक गजब की तीव्रता के साथ बाण्ड पलट पड़ा ।। झनाक से टार्च की रोशनी विकास की तरफ लपकी ।




साथ ही बाण्ड की आवाज-" कौन है ?"




किन्तु उससे अधिक तेजी के साथ हवा में सन्नाया विकास का आलपिन।


सूं--सूं की हल्की सी ध्वनि के साथ आलपिन जेम्स बाण्ड की कलाई में घूस गया । बौखलाहट में टॉर्च उसके हाथ से गिर गई ।


अभी वह उसे पुन: उठाने के लिये फुर्ती से झुका ही था कि----" नहीं अंकल, टार्च उठाने की कोशिश न करना, वर्ना मैं फायर कर दूंगा ।

----------


## anita

ठिठक गया बाण्ड, मुंह से निकला----"हैरी ।"



आप क्या समझते है अंकल, कि मैं इतनी सरलता से हैलीकॉप्टर में जलकर राख हो जाऊंगा ?"



"तुम विकास हों-विकास ।। तुम हैरी नहीं हो सकते ।"


"जानता हूं अंकल , आपको विदित है कि आलापिन को हथियार के रूप में सिर्फ विकास इस्तेमाल करता है ।"


इस बार विकास अपनी वास्तविक स्वर में बोला था----" पहचाना तो ठीक अंकल लेकिन काफी देर से पहचाना ।"



" त-----तुम----लड़खड़ा गई बाण्ड की जुबान----"हैरी में भेष में ?"



"क्यों---जब आप जैकी के रुप में हो सकते है तो क्या में हैरी के रुप में नहीं हो सकता ?"



" किन्तु....."
बाण्ड अभी कुछ कहना ही चाहता था कि विकास की आवाज गूजीं --" किन्तु -विन्तु कुछ नहीं अंकलं------------------ कोई भी हरकत की तो भेजा फोड़ दूगां ।"

----------


## anita

जेम्स बाण्ड ने देखा -----


उपर्युक्त शब्दों के साथ ही लम्बा लड़का उसके ठीक सामने खड़ा हो गया था । बाण्ड के समीप ही जमीन पर रोशन टार्च पड़ी हुई थी । उसका प्रकाश ना बाण्ड पर पड़ रहा था ना विकास पर , किन्तु उसके प्रकाश में एक--दूसरे को साये को भली भातीं देख सकते थे ! बाण्ड ने विकास के हाथ में दबी रिवॉ्ल्वर का साया भी देख लिया था ।




" अंकल ।" विकास ने कहा ---" जब तुम्हारे गंजे "एम" ने तुम्हें काम सौंपा था तो वह भूल गया कि वतन यार है विकास का ?"



" विकास !" गुर्रा उठा बाण्ड ---" चीफ के बिषय में जुबान संभालकर बात करो ।"



" छोड़ो चीफ की बात ।" विकास हंसा ----" अंकल क्या तुम भी भूल गये थे कि विकास की जान दोस्तों के लिये है ? क्या ---तुमने नहीं सोचा था कि उन फिल्मों को प्राप्त करने जाओगे तो तुम्हारा टकराब विकास से भी होगा ?"



" जानता था ----फिर ....?"



" फिर भी इस अभियान में कूदने की हिम्मत हो गई तुम्हारी ?"



अन्दर ही अन्दर कांप उठा बाण्ड ।


दुनिया में विकास ही ऐसा लड़का था जिसका सामना करने में बाण्ड स्वयं को नर्वस समझा करता था ।।

----------


## anita

ना जाने क्यों विकास के सामने आते ही वह घबराहट सी महसूस करता था , किन्तु उस घबराहट को उसने कभी प्रकट नहीं कीया ।



तभी तो बोला ----" क्यों , क्या तुमसे कुछ डरता हूं मैं ?"



" मैं जानता हूं अंकल , जो दिल में है , उसे प्रश्न बनाकर पुछ रहे हो मुझसे ।"
ह्रदय भले ही कांप रहा हो बाण्ड का, किन्तु ऊपर से मुस्कराया , बाण्ड बोला ----" अपने बारे मे तुम्हें बहुत बड़ी गलती होगयी है विकास बेटे ! जिस दिन बाण्ड को तुम जैसे छोकरों से डरना पडा, उस दिन बाण्ड जीवित रहने से वेहतर आत्महत्या करना समझेगा ।'"



" आत्महत्या करोगे कैसे अंकल , मौत तो तुरूहारी विकास के हाथों लिखी है ।"




-“यह तो वक्त वतायेगा बटे कि किसकी मौत किसके हाथ लिखी है ।" बाण्ड गुर्राया---"काम की बात करो ।"



" वह विरामधड़ी मेरे हबाले कर दो ।"




" कौन-सी बिरामघड़ी ?"



"वंही जिसके आधार पर उस पर्स तक पहुंचना चाहते है जिसमे......"



किन्तु--पूर्ण न हो सका विकास का वाक्य ।।

----------


## anita

उससे पूर्व ही ऐसी हरकत कर दी बाण्ड ने जिसकी विकास ने आशा नहीं की थीं । अपने कदमों में पड़ी रोशन टार्च कों उसने एक ठोकर मारकर विकास की तरफ उछाल दिया ।।


निशाना इतना सटीक कि सन्नाती हुई टॉर्च विकास के हाथ में दबे रिवॉल्बर से जाकर टकराई ।


उस अप्रत्याशित हमले के प्रति विकास सतर्क न था और यही कारण था कि एक पल केलिये उस से चूक होगई ।



रिबाँल्वर जाके हाथ से छिटकर कहीं अंधेंरे में दुर जा गिरा।


अभी वह संभलने ही वाला था की हवा में सन्नाता हुअा जेम्स बाण्ड का शरीर उसके-ऊपर आ गिरा ।।



विकास अभी स्वयं की बाण्ड के मुकाबला करने हेतु तैयार भी नहीं कर पाया था कि-----" ये जो विरामंधडी ।"


बाण्ड के इस बाक्य के साथ ही एक जबरदस्त घूंसा बिकास की कनपटी पर पडा ।।


घूंसा इतना शक्तिशाली था की फिरकनी की भांति घूमकर विकास धड़ांम से जमीन पर गिरा ।।
भयानक फुर्ती के साथ वह उछल कर खड़ा हो गया । इस कार्य में अगर उसे एक क्षण का भी बिलम्ब हो जाता तो बाण्ड के बूट की ठोकर पूरी शक्ति से उसके चेहरे पर टकराती ।

----------


## anita

किन्तु अब----अब वह हबा में घूमकर रह गयी बाण्ड की टांग ।


उसी पल विकास के सिर की एक जोऱदार टक्कर उसके चेहरे पर पडी है न चाहते हुए भी बाण्ड के कण्ठ से चीख निकल गई ।


टक्कर सीधी उसकी नांक पर बैठी थी और नाक से खून किसी टूटे हुए बांध की भाति बहने लगा था । बाण्ड पहली चोट के कारण ही अपने दिमाग को नियन्त्रित न कर पाया था कि विकास की लम्बी टांग धूम गई ।


बूट की जौरदार ठोकर बाण्ड के पेट में पडी ।


कराहकर बाण्ड पेट पकड़कर दुहरा हो गया । उसी समय बाण्ड की गुद्दी पऱ विकास का दुहत्तड़ पड़ा ।


मुंह के बल विकास के कृदमो में जा गिरा बाण्ड । इससे पूर्व कि विकास उस पर अपना कोई अगला बार करता, बाण्ड ने उसकी दोनों टांगे पकड़कर एक झटके के सांथ खीच दीं ।



विकास के पैर धरती से हटे और वह बिचित्र से ढंग से चकराकर जमीन पर गिरा ।


गिरा अौर गिरने के उपरान्त भयानक फुर्ती के साथ वह उठकर खड़ा भी हो गया , किन्तु---इस बार जब उसने बाण्ड पर जम्प लगानी चाहीं तो एकाएक ठिठक गया ।।


टार्च की रोशनी में उसे चमक रहा था-अपने सामने खड़ा बाण्ड का साया, साथ ही उसने बाण्ड के हाथ में चमचमाता हुआ एक चाकू देख लिया था । उस चाकू को देखकर ही ठिठका था, वह गुर्राया-----"क्यों अंकल, उतर अाये बुजदिली पर ?"

----------


## anita

-'"रिवॉल्वर मेरी तरफ तानकर खड़े रहना बुजदिली नहीं है ?" कहने के साथ हीं बाण्ड ने विजली की गति से झपटकर विकास पर चाकू का बार किया ।
विकास ने हबा में ही बाण्ड की चाकू वाली कलाई थाम ली और बोला---" शेर का कलेजा है अंकल तो मुझे भी एक चाकू ......."


उसका वाक्य पूरा होने से पूर्व ही बाण्ड का घूटना उसकी टांगों के जोड पर पडा ।।



निश्चय ही दर्द से तिलमिला उठा विकासं, किन्तु उसके चक्कर में वाण्ड की चाकू बाली कलाई कों छोड़ने के स्थान पर इतनी जौर से मरोडा कि बाण्ड के कंठ से चीख निकल गई । मुंह से चीख निकालता हुआ वाण्ड विकास की कमर पर से होता हुआ जमीन-पर गिरा ।

इलना सव कुछ करने के बावजूद भी उसने बाण्ड की चाकू वाली कलाई नहीं छोड़ी । एक टांग उस कलाई के जोड़ पर रखी अौर इस तरह कलाई की खींचने लगा मानौ उसे बाण्ड के जिस्म से तोड़कर अलग फेंक देने का इरादा रखता हो । इधर विकास इस प्रयास में था और उधर बाण्ड ने अपनी दोनों टांगे उठाकर विकास की गर्दन में फंसा दी।



बड़ा विचित्र-सा दांव फंसा था ।



विकास उसकी कलाई नहीं छोड़ रहा था और बाण्ड उसकी गर्दन । बाण्ड उसे गिराने के लिये झटका देता तो दर्द उसकी कलाई में होता । काफी देर तक दौनो उसी स्थिति में रहे । फिर------------



जैसे एकसाथ दोंनों ने निश्चय किया ।



बाण्ड का मूट विकास के चेहरे से टकराया और विकास का बाण्ड के चेहरे से । एक साथ दोनों के कंठ से चीख निकल गई । छिटककर दोनों एक साथ दूसरे अलग होगये ।

----------


## anita

विकास उछल कर खड़ा होगया।


उससे पहले खडा हो गया था जेम्स बाण्ड ।


विकास किसी चिते की तरह उस पर झपटा । बिजली की सी गति से बाण्ड का चाकू बाला हाथ चला ।
एक भयानक चीख विकास के मुंह से निकल गई ।


हुआ यूं था कि बाण्ड का चाकू विकास के दायें कन्धे में एक गहरा घाव करता हुआ निकल गया ।


कन्धे से बुरी तरह खून वहने लगा । बायें हाथ से उस घाव को दबाकर पीछे हटा विकास ।


पहले जैसी फूर्ती के साथ बाण्ड ने उस पर दूसरा वार किया ।


किन्तु अब ----- अब विकास भेड़िया बन चुका था ।


जेम्स बाण्ड से अधिक फूर्ती का परिचय देकर वह न सिर्फ स्वयं को वचा गया , बल्कि साथ ही उसकी लम्बी टांग भी चल गई । इस बार बूट की ठोकर बाण्ड के उस पंजे पर पड़ी , जिसमें चाकू दबा था ।


हाथ से चाकू निकल कर न जाने कहां गिरा ?


अभी चाकू के चक्कर में ही था बाण्ड कि विकास के एक जबरदस्त घूंसे ने उसके जबड़े पर लगकर उसे आतिशबाजी का कमाल दिखा दिया । पलक झपकते ही लम्बे विकास की ठोकर घुमकर उसके चेहरे पर पड़ी ।


गर्म गर्म खून से बाण्ड का मुंह भर गया ।

----------


## anita

दो दांत भी टूट गये उसके ।


खून का कुल्ला किया तो टूटे दांत भी गिर गये ।


इधर वह कुल्ली कर रहा था कि विकास की एक और ठोकर ने उसकी पसलियों को चरमराकर रख दिया ।


चाकू लगते ही न जाने क्या हुआ था विकास को कि बिजली के पुतले की भांति उसके जिस्म का हरेक अंग काम करने लगा ।


इस फूर्ती के साथ उसके हाथ पैर चल रहे थे कि बाण्ड को सम्भलने के लिये एक क्षण भी तो ना दिया जालिम ने ।


वार ----वार पर वार । चोट पर चोट ।



अन्त यह कि जेम्स बाण्ड बेहोश हो गया ।


सरलता से विकास ने यह भी नहीं माना कि वह बेहोश होगया ।


चैक करने के उपरान्त जब उसे विश्बास होगया कि वह बेहोश होगया है तो बाण्ड के कपड़ो की तलाशी ली उसने ।


जेव से विरामंधडी़ निकाल ली ।


टार्च के प्रकाश में उसने समीप की झाड़ीयों में पड़ी बाण्ड की वह गन भी उठा ली , जिससे उसने हैलीकॉप्टर नष्ट कीया था ।


फिर ---- विरामंधडी़ की सुईयों को ध्यान से देखा । देखकर हल्के से मुस्कराया विकास ।

----------


## anita

बाण्ड के बेहोश जिस्म को कन्धे पर डाला और लम्बे-लम्बे कदमों के साथ एक तरफ को बढ़ गया ।।।।।
" तुगलक अली ।"


" हां मेरी भाभी के प्यारे नुसरत-खान ।"


."जहां से इस समय हम गुजर रहे हैं यह एक भयानक जंगल है ।"




" वेशक है ।"


"'रात का समय है ।" नुसरत खान कह रहा था---" करीब बारंह बजे है ।"




अपने हाथ में बंधी रिस्टवांच देखी तुगलक ने, रेडियम डायल चमक रहा था ---बोला ---" पूरा डेढ़ बजा है ।"




"चारों तरफ अधेंरा है ।"


" सन्नाटा भी ।"




" ऐसे मौसम में मुझे एक बात याद आ रही है ।"

----------


## anita

" उगल' दो ।"



"ऐसा ही मौसम था जब मेरे अब्बा अम्मी की आँखों से वनी चाट खा गये ।" नुसरत अली कहने लगा---" मेरी अम्मी की आखों से बनी वह चाट अब्बा को इतनी पसन्द आई कि वे उसे बार-बार खाने लगे । वियावान जंगल था रात का समय था, चारों तरफ सन्नाटा । जानवंर बोल रहे थे ।

ऐसे में मेरी अम्मी और अब्बा के ताशे बज गये । एक-दूसरे के प्यार में बजरबटटू बनेे तो अम्मी कहने लगी-'" मेरे दिल के शरबत, मुझे इश्क की कोई ऐसी निशानी दे कि जो हमेशा मुझे तुम्हारी याद दिलाया करे ।


और अब्बा ने एक ऐसी निशानी दे दी ।




" क्या निशानी दी तुम्हारे अम्बा ने ?" तुगलक ने पुछा ।



"तू ही बता सोच कर----" इश्क की सबसे बढ़िया निशानी क्या ही सकती है ।"


तुगलक बताने लगा ।


बहुत-सी निशानियों के नाम ले डाले उसने, किन्तु नुसरत था कि इंकार में ही गर्दन हिलाये जा रहा था ।


स्थिति ऐसी आ गयी कि तुगलक इश्क की निशानियां बताता बताता थक गया ।। अतः तुगलक बोला-"अबे तो और क्या भिण्डी का मुरब्बा देदिया ?"



"हां ।" नुसरत ने एकदम कहा…"अब पहुंचे तुम असली निशानी पर ।"

----------


## anita

चौका तुगलक, बोला --"क्या कहते हो ?"


"भिण्डी के मुरब्बे जैसा ही तो हू मैं ।"



" क्या मतलब ?"



"अबे मैं ही तो हूं प्यार की निशानी जो मेरे अब्बा ने मेरी अम्मी को दी ।"



" ओह ।" तुगलक ने कहा ---" तो तुम उसी रात की औलाद हो ?"


" अबे तू कौन सा सुबह की औलाद है ?" नुसरत ने कहा --- " मुझे तेरी सारी हिस्ट्री मालुम है मुझे । तू दोपहर के समय शहतूत के पेड़ से टपका था ।"


इस प्रकार ऊटपटांग बातें करते चले जा रहे थे नुसरत ओर तुगलक ।


पोशाक से जासूस कम पाकिस्तानी शायर ज्यादा लगते थे ।


चूड़ीदार पजामा, पैरों में जूती । घुटनों तक बन्द गले का कोट । सिरों पर काली टोपी । मुंह में पान थे । बात करते हुए बीच-बीच में पान का पीक थूक देते थे ।।


" भाई नुसरत ।"

----------


## anita

" हां बहन तुगलक बानो !" नुसरत ने लपककर कहा ।



" थक गये यार ये साला चमन अभी कितनी दूर और है ?"


बस सुबह होते होते हम चमन के ही किसी बाग में एक दूसरे की बेगमों की कमी को पूरी कर रहे होंगे ।


" यार तुझे चमन में इस तरह जंगल के रास्ते से पैदल जाने की क्या सूझी ?"


अचानक दोनों रूक गये । दोनों के कान कुछ सुनने की चेष्टा कर रहे थे ।


आकाश की ओर देखता हुआ तुगलक बोला ---" लगता है आसमान से साला कोई हबाई जहाज गुजर रहा है ।"


" हबाई जहाज नही मूर्ख आबाज हेलीकॉप्टर की है ।" नुसरत ने कहा ।


अड़ा नहीं तुगलक , बोला---" तू ठीक कहता है । लेकिन यार साला कहीं नजर नहीं आ रहा है ।"



अचानक ..............



हबा में लहराकर आकाश से नीचे गिरती हुई कोई चीज फटाक से नुसरत के चेहरे पर आ पड़ी।


" अबे तेरी की......!"

----------


## anita

" क्या हुआ ---- क्या था ?" तुगलक ने पुछा ।


" मुझे लगता है कि हेलीकॉप्टर का पुर्जा टूटकर मेरे चेहरे पर गिरा है , उसे ढूंढों --- हो सकता है कि उसे देखकर हम यह जान सकें कि वह हैलीकॉप्टर कौन से सन् में बना था ?"


दोनों ही उस चीज को तलाश करने लगे , जो ऊपर से गिरी थी ।


" अबे !" तुगलक के मुंह से निकला--------" ये साला पर्स किसका पड़ा है ?"



तुगलक ने झुककर पर्स उठा लिया ।।


" इसमें माल होगा ।" कहते हुए तुगलक ने पर्स की चेन खोल दी ।


" अबे इस में तो फिल्में हैं --- दो रील ।"


तुगलक ने आईडिया फिट किया ---" लगता है को प्रोडयूसर इस जंगल में अपनी किसी जासूसी फिल्म की शूटिंग करने आया होगा । उस बेचारे ने फिल्में अपने पर्स में रखी होंगी और पर्स यहां गिर गया ।।


" मुझे तो कुछ और ही लगता है । "


" क्या ?"


" किसी जेबकतरे ने किसी बहुत ही अमीर आदमी की जेब काट ली होगी ।" नुसरत खान ने राय प्रकट की ---" पर्स से पैसे निकाल कर उसने पर्स यहां फैंक दिया होगा ।"

----------


## anita

तुगलक ने राय प्रकट की ----" अबे कहीं ये पर्स ही तो वह चीज नहीं जो मेरे चेहरे पर आकर लगी थी ?"




" हां ।" खिल्ली उड़ाने वाले भाव से तुगलक ने कहा , " कोई चील ईसे अपनी चोंच में दबाकर उड़ी चली जा रही होगी , अन्धेरें में तेरी शक्ल देखी तो फिदा हो गई । अपनी मोहब्बत के इकरानामे पर दसतख्त कराने के उसने चोंच खोली होगी और ये पर्स ......"






" तुझे कभी अक्ल नहीं आयेगी साले जामुन की औलाद ।" नुसरत ने कहा ---" अबे क्या ये नहीं हो सकता कि यह पर्स उस हैलीकॉप्टर में बैठे किसी आदमी की जेब से गिरा हो ? इत्तफाक से हमें मिल गया ।"


" तो फिर तेरे विचार से इस फिल्म में क्या होगा ?"



" यह तो इन्हें देखने से ही पता लगेगा!" कहकर तुगलक फिल्मों को टार्च की रोशनी में देखने का प्रयास करने लगा ।।।।।
अभी फिल्में निकालकर टार्च की रोशनी से चेक कर ही रहे थे कि ----

--- उसी समय --- वातावरण किसी गन के गर्जने से कांप उठा ।।

वे दोंनो ही सहमकर एक दूसरे से लिपट गये । बस गन की इस गर्जना के बाद वे किसी प्रकार की कोई आवाज न सुन सके ।

पहले वे एक दूसरे से चिपके थर थर कांपते रहे , फिर नुसरत बोला ---" तुगलक ।"

" हां नुसरत ।"

----------


## anita

" साले , लगता है कोई पागल जासूस इस जंगल में आ गया है ---" भागो ।"

" सचमुच --- जासूस अगर अक्लमंद होता तो , इस तरह संगीत बजा कर हमें सतर्क न करता बल्कि चुपचाप हमें इस तरह दबोच लेता जैसे बिल्ली चूहे को दबोच लेती है ।" तुगलक कहे चला जा रहा था ----" महान जासूस तो बिना मारधाड़ के काम करते हैं ।"

" बिल्कुल ।" नुसरत ने कहा ----" हमें बेवकूफ जासूसों की जासूसी से फायदा उठाना चाहिए ।"

" भागो ।" तुगलक ने नारा लगाया और आपस में हाथ पकड़ कर दोनों ही भाग लिये ।

पर्स सहित दोंनों फिल्में तुगलक के हाथों में सही सलामत थी ।

वे अंधेरे जंगल में वेतहाशा भागे चले जा रहे थे । इस प्रकार मानों भूतों कोइ टोली उनका पीछा कर रही हो ।

अन्धेरें में कई स्थान पर ठोकर खाकर गिरे भी , किन्तु उठ कर फिर दौड़ने लगते ।

अन्त में जंगल के बीच वनी एक इमारत को देखकर वे रूक गये ।।।।



बुरी तरह फूली हुई सांसें लेकर उन्होंने एक-दूसरे को देखा, फिर इमारत को और फिर एक-दूसरे को ।।

दोनों डी आखें एक--दूसरे से पूछ रही थीं कि जंगल के बीच यह इमारत कैसी है ? अपनी फूली हुई सांस पर पहले संयम पाया । नुसरत ने बेला कौन बेवकूफ है, जो इस जंगम में रहता है ।।

" बेवकूफ तुम हो जो तुमने यह सवाल किया ।"

खा जाने वाली नजरों से नुसरत ने तुगलक को घूरा बेले---" क्या मतलब।"

" अबे यही सवाल तो मैं तुमसे करने बाला था ।"

" जरा सोचने दे ।" कहने के उपरान्त तुगलक ने ऐसा पोज बना लिया मानो वह दुनिया का सवोंत्तम विचारक हो । कोई प्रेमी बात सोचने में तल्लीन हो होगया हो जो मानव जाति को नया मार्ग दिया सके । फिर उसने अपनी समाधि तोड़ी बोला ---" सोच लिया ।"

" क्या सोचा ?" नुसरत ने पुछा ।

----------


## anita

" निश्चित रूप किसी लकड़वग्घे ने यह इमारत अपनी लकड़वग्घी केलिये बनाई है ।" अपने दीम्ग का मलीदा निकालते हुए तुगलक ने बतीया-"उसे अपनी लकड़वग्घी से उतनी ही मोहब्बत होगी जितनी मेरे अब्बा को अम्मी से ...."

"अबे चुप देगची के ।"

"गाली देता है ।"

किन्तु तुगलक पर लेशमात्र भी तो असर न हुआ । वह कहता हीं चला गया-"तुझे नहीं पता ये, पुराने जमाने के राजा-महाराजा शेर का शिकार किया भी करते थे । बार-बार पड़ाब डालते की किल्लत' से बचने के लिये वो जंगल में इमारत बनवा लिया कंरते थे । ये सब बातें मुझे एक दिन ख्बाब में चमकी थीं । यह ही चमका था कि इमारत को शिकारगाह कहते हैं ।"

"सच ।" नुसरत बोला-"ऐसा ख्बाब तो मुझे मी चमका था ।"

-"ये शिकारगाह ही है ।"

"अबे सुन तो सही, मुझे क्या ख्वाब चमका था ।" नुसरत कहता चला गया---" मुझे चमका था कि अम्मी की बजाय अब्बा के पेट से पैदा......."

"नुसरत ।" उसकी बात बीच में ही काटकर तुगलक ने कहा ----" ख्बाब की बात छोड यार, तू ये क्यों भूल रहा है कि हम जासूस हैं-और जासूस भी छोटे मोटे नहीं-दुनिया के सबसे महान जासूस है ।"

"इस हकीकत को मैं कभी नहीं भूलता ।"

" तो फिर इस शिकारगाह में छुप जायें । तुगलक ने राय दी----"साला कितना भी बड़ा जासूस आ जाये किसी को शक नहीं होगा कि हम यहां हैं । तू वीं सोच कभी कोई ये सोच सकता है कि शेर की मांद मे चुहा होगा? "


" कभी नहीं ।"

" तो आ फिर ।" तुगलक ने कहा ----" अन्दर इन फिल्मों का जोड़ घटाना देंखेंगें ।"

इस प्रकार----ये हमारे दोनों महान जासूस शिकारगाह के अंदर चले गये ।" सचमुच बहुत पहुच किसी राजा द्वारा बनाया गया शिकारगाह ही था ।

घूमते घूमते वे एक कमरे में पहुंचे । कमरे में अंधेरा था, जिसे पहले तो उन्होंने' टार्च की रोशनी से दूर किया, फिर कमरे की एक दीबांर में लगी मशाल जला कर , प्रकाश हो गया ।

----------


## anita

कमरा देखने से ही आभास होता था कि कम-से-कम एक वर्ष से किसी इन्सान ने यहां कदम नहीं रखा है ।

-"'अब हम जानी पाकिस्तानं के बीर सपूत सुरक्षित है ।"

" तुम कुछ सुरक्षित नहीं हो चमगदड़ के बच्चो !" एक अन्य आवाज गूंजी ।!।!!!!!
पलक झपकते ही दोंनों ने रिवॉ्ल्वर निकाल ली थी ।

"कौन है बे ?" नुसरत गुर्राया --" किस भिण्डी की औलाद ने हम जैसे महान जासूसों को गाली देने की हिम्मत की है ?सामने आ साले----मुसल्लम बनाकर हलम कर जायेंगे ।"

"तुम दोनों का सिर मुंडवाकर चुटिया एक साथ बांध दूंगा ।" कमरे के बाहर से आवाज अाई ।

बौखलाकर तुगलक ने अपने शायरों जैसे लम्बे बालों पे हाथ फिराया । नुसरत की परेशानी यह थी कि वे प्रकाश मे-थे और कमरे के बाहर था अंधेरा ।इस वात की वह भलीभांति समझ रहा था कि बाहर बाला उन्हें आसानी से देख रहा होगा और. वे उसे नही देख पा रहे हैं, तभी तो उसमे तुरन्त कहा--"मेरा अब्बा साला उल्लू का गोश्त खाता था, तभी तो मुझे अंधेरे में भी दिखता है ।"

अभी वह कह हीं रहा था कि दरवाजे के बाहर किसी कै जूतों की आवाज गूंजने लगी "टक्…टक्-टक् !"

" अा जा बेटा ।" नुसरत ने कहा तो तुगलग बोल पड़ा---"बनायेगे लोटन!"

.स्थिर और' सन्तुलित कदमों से कोई चल रहा था ।

दरवाजे पर एक परछाई उभरी-लम्बी तगडी है दोनों के पंजों की पकड़ रिवॉल्बर पर मजबूत हो गई ।।

कमरे से प्रविष्ट होकर वह परछाई मशाल के प्रकाश मे… आ गई ।

साथ ही उसने कहा--" तुम्हें बाल्टी जरूर वना दूंगा उल्लू के पट्ठो !"

-"रूसी चचा ?" एक साथ दोनों क मुहं से निकला ।

बोगारोफ ही था वह,बोला --“चचा नहीं बाप कहो ।

दोनों की नजरे मिली । रिवॉल्बर झुक गये । नुसरत ने कहा----" हमारी गलती कों क्षमा की टोकरी में फेंक दो चचा हमें क्या पता था तुम भी जंगल में तुम कवड्डी खेलने आये हो, वर्ना कसम मियां भुट्टो की ---हम कभी......"

----------


## anita

" तुम्हारी कवड्डी बहुत देर से देख रहा हूं मैं ।" बागरोफ ने कहा--- "
पाकिस्तान के ढक्कनों वह फिल्म मुझे दे दो जो तुम्हारे हाथ लगी है ।"

" हम तो तुम्हारे ताबेदार हैं चचा---------" कहकर एक साथ दोनों ही वागारोंफ की तरंफ बढे । समीप पहुचे । चरणों में झुक ग्रये । अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय जासूस मण्डली में सर्वाधिक उम्र का जासूस बगारोफ ही था । हर राष्ट्र का जासूस चचा कहता था । उसे सम्मान करता था । पैर छूता था ।

नुसरत तुगलक ने भी परम्परा निभाई ।

एक मुस्कान बामारोफ के होंठों पर उभरी दोनों के सिर पर हाथ फेरकर बोला-----"जीते रहो कबूतर के बच्चे........."

औरं हद करदी उन्होंने ।

बागारोफ का वाक्य बीच में ही रह गया अौऱ वह धड़ाम से चारों खाने चित गिरा ।

हुआ यूं कि दोंनों' महान जासूसों ने एकसाथ, झटके से बागारोफ़ की दोनों टांगें खीच ली ।

स्वप्न में भी बागरोफ को ऐसी उम्मीद न थी । तभी वह मात खा गया । सिर का पिछला हिस्सा फर्श से इतनी जोर से टक्कराया कि सन्नाकर रह गया बागारोफ ।

दोनों बागरोफ के ऊपर सवार थे, तुगलक कह रहा था---"देखा नुसरत भाई. कैसी धोड़ी पछाड मारी है ?।"

" बुढ़ापे में चचा, फिल्म देखना चाहते थे ।" नुसरत हँसा ।

" देखी चचा !" नुसरत ने बागारोफ से कहा----"कितनी बढिया फिल्म दिखाई । इसे कहते हैं दुलती मार ।"

उसकी इस हरकत पर बुरी तरह बौखलागया था बागरोफ बोला----"तुम्हें छोडुंगा नहीं मच्छर के अण्डों ।"

" छोड़ने का सवाल तुम्हारे लिये नहीं चचा हमारे लिए है।" नुसरत ने कहा----" जामुन के पेड़ पर से टपका था मैं । जब कोई जामून खाता है तो उसकी जीभ नीली हो जाती है । जब मै किसी का किर्या कर्म करता हूं तो उसका शरीर नीला पड़ जाता है ।"

बागरोफ कसमसाया ।।।

कसमसा कर उनके बंन्धन से मुक्त होने हेतु बागरोफ ने अपनी सम्पूर्ण शक्ति का प्रयोग किया , किन्तु टस से मस न हो सका वह ।

----------


## anita

"पिछले जन्म में अंगद का पैर था मैं ।" नुसरत ने कहा ।

" मैं था वह धनुष जिसे सीता ही उठा सकती थी । " तुगलक ने तान लगाई ।

और सचमुच-ऐसा ही लगा था बागारोफ को । पहले कभी ऐसा मौका नहीं आया था कि वह नुसरत-तुगलक है भिड़ा हो । हमेशा उन्हें मूर्खतापूर्ण बाते करते ही पाया था । उस समय बागारोफ सोचा करता था कि न जाने पाकिस्तान ने अपनी सीक्रेट सर्विस में कैसे-कैसे रंगरूटों को भर्ती कर लिया है, किन्तु अब जबकि वह अपनी सम्पूर्ण शक्ति का उपयोग करने के उपरान्त भी उनके वह वन्धनें से मुक्त नहीं हो पा रहा था, उसे सोचनां पड़ा कि नुसंरत और तुगलक में कोई विशेष बात अवश्य है जो इन्हें पाकिस्तान ने इस अभियान पर है भेजा है ।

" चचा !"अपने शिकंजे जैसे बन्धन् में जकड़े नुसरत बोला---"अव मैं तुम्हें अपनी बेगम का किस्सा सुनाता हूं । "
" चुप वे जामुन की औलाद ! " बागारोफ को जकड़े तुगलक ने नुसरत को डांटा-"पहले मैं चचा को अपनी लाल छडी का हाल ......!"
"अवे मुझे छोडो़ तो सही हरामी के पिल्लो" बागरोफ दहाड़ा-…"सालो मेरा गजरवत ।"

कहते कहते ही बागारोफ ने एक-एक उंगली दोनों कों आंख में मारी ।

" मर गया नुसरत ।"

"बचा तुगलक ।"

चीखते हुए दोनों ने बागारीफ को छोड़ दिया ।

उछलकर खडा हो गया बागारोफ । देखा-सामने वे दोनों खडे़ है ।

बागारोफ ने जिस आंख में उँगली मारी थी, बागारोफ की अोर देखते हुये उसी आंख को बार-वार: दबा रहे थे।

नुसरत कह रहा था… ये तुमने क्या किया चचा, मैं तो तुम्हें अपनी बेगम का किस्सा सुना रहा था ।

--"अव मैं तुम्हारी उडनतस्तरी बना दूंगा भूतनी वालों-बागारोफ दहाड़ा----"तुमने मुझे समझ क्या रखा है !"

"दूध का वीज ।" तुगलक बोला ।

नुसरत ने कहा--"कुत्ते का अण्डा !"

----------


## anita

' होश काबू में न रख सका वागारोफ । वह झपट पड़ा । परन्तु इस बार लेशमात्र भी लापरवाह नहीं था वह ।

जान चुका था कि नुसरत और तुगलक के शरीरों में अपरिमित शक्ति है । उसका एक जवंरदस्त घुंसा नुसरत के चेहरे पर पड़ा । गजब की फुर्ती के साथ तुगलक की तरफ घूमा
किन्तु तुगलक-" नंहीं--नहीं,.....चचा !" कहता हुआ चेहरे पर हाथ रखे इस तरह पीछे हट रहा था मानो बागरोफ का घुसा नुसरत के नहीं, उसके चेहरे पर लगा----"चचा मुझे मत मारो । मैं बचा हूं तुम्हारा, नादान हूं-नासमझ हूँ ।"

पूरी सतर्कता के साथ बागारोक तुगलक की तरफ व्रढ़ रहा था, किन्तु 'नुसरत की तरफ से आवाज' आई------" तुझसे पहले ही कहा था साले, प्यार के हथगोले कि चचा को मत छेड़ चचा बहुत खतरनाक हैं, लेकिन नहीं माना चल, माफी मांग लें ।"

एक क्षण-सिर्फ एक क्षण के लिये बागारोफ की दृष्टि तुगलक से हटकर नुसरत पंर गयी कि----

कमाल कर दिया तुगलक ने ।

उस एक ही क्षण में बागरोफ के चेहरे पर ऐसा घूंसा पड़ा कि उसकी आंखों के-सामने लाल-पीले तारे नाच उठे । एक फूट हवा में उछलकर वह धड़ांम से फर्श पर जाकर गिरा ।

जबरदस्त फुर्ती के साथ उठकर खड़ा हो गया था बागारोफ ।

बागारोफ का दिमाग बुरी तरह झन्ना रहा था ।

एक नजर उसने दोंनों को देखा।।

नुसरत हाथ जोडे़ खडा़ था । कह रहा था--------"इस नालायक की तरफ से ने माफी मांग रहा हूँ ! चचा ये नादान है, 'तुम्हारा बच्चा है। इसे माफ कर दो ।।।

इस बार बागरोफ ने उनमें से किसी पर जम्प लगाने की मूर्खता नहीं की।

अपनी एक आंख से वह नुसरत की देख रहा था तो दूसरी तुगलक पर स्थिर थी ।

" अबे नुसरत ।" बागरोफ पर दृष्टी जमाये तुगलक कह रहा था ---" ये क्या होगया चचा को , ये तो भैंगें होगये ।"

मैँने पहले ही कह था न तुझसे चंचा से मजाक मत कर ।" तुगलक की वात को जबाव अवश्य दे रहा या वह, किन्तु दृष्टि बागारोफ पर ही स्थिर थी-----"अवे देख ले, चचा की आँखें घूम गयी हैं । यहां जंगल में साला डॉक्टर भी नहीं मिलेगा ।"


" मैं तुम्हारा---डमरू बजा दूंगा सालो हुकम के इक्कों ।" उसी तरह एक-एक आंख से दोनों को देखता हुआ बागारोफ बोला----"

----------


## anita

थोड़ी देर में पता लग जायेगा कि तुममें से किसकी आंख घुमती है, और किसकी नाक । किसके दांत टूटते हैं और किसकी आँत ?"

" नही चचा, ऐसा मत करना ।" तुगलक गिड़गिड़ा उठा ।

बागरोफ अच्छी तरह समझ चूका था, बातों से जितने मूर्ख नजर आत्ते हैं, ये असल में उतने ही खतरंनाक है। कहने को तो वह न जाने क्या कह रहा था किन्तु दिल में सोच रहा था कि वह एकसाथ इन दोनों पर काबू कैसे पाये ? उसका दिमाग बडी तेजी से काम कर रहा था । ईतना वह समझ चुका था कि, अगर वे एक बार वह हावी हो गये तो फिर वह बच न सकेगा है अचानक उसकी नजर मशाल पर गई।

वह फुर्ती के साथ मशाल पर झपटा तो---

"अरे…अरे...रे ... चचा पागल हो गये तुगलक --इन्हें पकड़ ।"

किन्तु, इससे' पूर्व कि इनमें से कोई वागारोफ के झपटे बागारोफ ने मशाल सम्भाल ली और विद्युत की तीव्रता के साथ उनकी तरफ घूम गया । उस पर झपटने का प्रयास कर रहे दोनों ही ठिठक गये ।

नुसरत कह रहा था --"मै कहता न था तुगलक, हमारे मजाक को चचा गलंत समंझेंगे वही हुआ । अब तुझे नहीं छोड़ेगे चचा । मर साले मैं तेरी क्या मदद कर सकता हूं ?"

हाथ में मशाल लिये बागारोफ नुसरत की तरफ ही बढ़ रहा था ।

उधर तुगलक कह रहा था नुसरत की क्या गलती है चचा, गलती तो मेरी है । मजाक तो मैंने किया था, सजा मुझे दो ।"


" सच चचा !" कान पकड़ लिये नुसरत ने -----" मेरी कोई गल्ती नहीं है । सजा देनी है तो इसे ही दो चचा मैं तो ......"

तेजी से घुमाकर मशाल का एक बार बागरोफ ने नुसरत पर किया ।
गजब की फुर्ती के साथ स्वयं को वचाता हुया नुसरत चीखा-"अबे ओ उल्लु के पदृठे तुगलक की दुम, साले मरवा दिया मुझे ।"

और…जैसे रो पड़ा तुगलक-"नहीं चचा, मेरे गुनाहों की सजा नुसरत को न दो । कहता हुआ तुगलक अभी उस पर झपटने ही बाला था कि बागरोफ ने तीव्रता के साथ उसकी तरफ मशाल घुमा दी ।

मशाल सटाक से उसके चेहरे पर लगी ।

" मर साले और कर चचा से मजाक ।" नुसरत चीखा ।

----------


## anita

सचमुच, तुगलक के चेहरे पर मशाल बहुत जोर टकराई थी । उसके मुंह से चीख निकल गई, किंतु- बागरोफ की तरफ से तुरन्त ही होने वाले वार से उछलकर स्वंयं को बचाता हुआ वह रो पडा बोला--" माफ कर दो चचा,मैं उसे चिमटे की कसम खाकर कहता हैं, जिससे पकड़कर मेरे अब्बा ने मुझे अम्मी क पेट से निकाला था । अब तुमसे कभी मजाक नहीं करुगाँ ।"

"अब रोता क्या है साले चचा के पैरों में गिरकर माफी मांग।" नुसरत ने उसे डांटा ।

तुगलक ने जैसे ही बागरोफ के कदमों में झुकना चाहा, बागारोफ ने पुन: उस पर मशाल का वार किया ।

" नहीं चचा , ऐसा न करो ।" तुगलक ने 'कहा-"मुझे माफी मांगने का मौका तो दो ।"



तुगलक गिड़गिड़ाता रहा ।


' रह-रहकर नुसरत तुगलक को कोस रहा था कि उसने चचा से मजाक किया ही कयों ? बीच बीच में वह बागरोफ से तुगलक को क्षमा कर देने का भी अनुरोध करता है मगर
तुगलक और नुसरत की चाल बागारोफ समझ चुका था । वह समझ चुका था कि जिस तरह मुर्खता पूर्ण बाते करने में वे एक दूसरे से काफी आगे हैं, उसी प्रकार बातों में फंसाकर बार करने में भी एक से आगे एक है ।
वे दोनों इसी चक्कर में थे कि जिसका भी मौका लगे, यह बागारोफ को दबोच ले जबकि बागरोफ का प्रयास था कि इतना अवसर उनमें से किसी को भी न मिल सके ।
बे दोनों ऊटपटांग बातों के-साथ अपने बचाव में रहे किन्तु--विजयी हुआ यागारोफ । .

करीब तीस मिनट पश्चात् एक प्रकार से वे दोनों बागारोक की कैद में थे ।कई पलों के लिये तीनों के दिल की धड़कनें मानों बन्द हो गई ।

किसी बुत की भांति वे खड़े रह गये -- सागर तट पर ।

उन तीनों के सामने वतन पड़ा था । झुलसा हुआ --- जला हुआ वतन । मस्तक पर पडा़ बल इस बात का प्रमाण था कि वह वतन ही है । चमन का मसीहा । धनुषटंकार का भाई । अपोलो का मालिक ।

गीले रेत पर जला हुआ वतन पड़ा था ।

फूट-फूटकर रो पड़ा नादिर । अपोलो चीख चीखकर अपने सींग रेत में पटकने लगा । धनुषटंकार है मुंह से एक डरावनी आवाज निकली रोने की आवाज । वह भी सिर पटक पटककर अपोलो की तरह रोने लगा ।

नादिर किसी बच्चे की तरह कुट-कूटकर रो रहा था ।

----------


## anita

ना जाने कितनी देर तक वतन के दीवाने पागलो की तरह रोते रहे ।

जब उन्हें होश आया तो देखा-चमन के हजारों नागरिक उन्हें घेरे खड़े थे ।

सभी रो रहे थे । सारा चमन रो रहा था। रोता क्यों नहीं, उनका मसीहा-उनका देवता जो सामने पड़ा था----जला हुआ ।।

अचानक-वतन के मुंह से एक कराह निकली ।

नादिर के साथ साथ अपोलो और धनुषटंकार चौके । उन दोनों के मस्तक उन्हीं के खून से सने थे ।

"अभी महाराज जिन्दा हैं ।" रोते हुए नादिर के मुंह से खुशी की एक किलकारी निकली-"इन्हें महल में ले चलो ।"

फिर जले हुए वतन को महल में लाया गया । शरीर पर से इस तरह के तिनके उतर रहे थे जैसे जले हुये गत्ते पर से उतरते है । चमन के यौग्यतम जसूसों ने राष्ट्रपति भवन के उस विशेष कक्ष में पडे़ पलंग को धेर लिया ।

अभी वे अधिक कुछ नहीं, कर पाये थे कि वतन ने कराहकर नेत्र खोल दिये । फफोलेयुक्त आखों से उसने चारों तरफ देखा । यह समझते ही कि वह राष्ट्रपति भवन में है, बिस्तर पर उठकर बैठ गया ।


डॉक्टरों ने इन्कार किया तो वतन की वाणी गूँज उठी -"बतन मरा नहीं है साथियों---सिर्फ जला है औरर जलकर कुन्दन सी तरह चमका है ।"

सुनने बाले रो पड़े । धनुषटंकार और अपोलो उससे लिपट गए ।

फिन्तु-देखने बालों ने देखा वतन के जले हुए होंठों पर एक दर्द युक्त मुस्कान उभरी ।।।





वतन बोला, "रोते नहीं पागलो, इस दुनिया ने वतन की दिखा दिया है कि दुनिया कितनी धिनौनी हैं ? कितनी डरावनी और बदसूरत है, मेरी तरह । मैं इस दुनिया को जवाब दूंगा--जबाव ।" कहकर धनुषटंकार अौर अपोलो को अलग-अच्चा हटा दिया उंसने ।

मुलाजिम रोकते ही रह गये अौर वतन उठकर खड़ा हो गया । डॉक्टर यह कहते ही रह गये कि अभी उसका उठना ठीक नहीं है, लेकिन वह नहीं माना । चमन में किसका साहस था जो वतन की इच्छा का विरोध करता.

----------


## anita

यूं जला हुआ वतन बाहर आ गया । ।

चमन का बच्चा-बच्चा राष्ट्रपति भवन के बाहर खडा था ।

एक दृष्टि वतन ने सागर की भांति उमड़ते विशाल ज़न् समुदाय 'पर डाली । मस्तक पर वल पड़ गया । आंखों से नीर तैर उठा ।।

वातावरण में मौत का सा सन्नाटा था । अभी कुछ कहने ही जा रहा था वतन कि सफेद, बेदाग--दूध जैसे कपडे लिये उसके पास अपोलो पहुंचा । सुनहरे फ्रेम का एक काला चश्मा भी था उसके पास। रोते हुए अपोलो ने वतन का वह सामान उसके आगे कर दिया ।

हल्के से मुस्कराया वतन ।अंपोलो को प्यार किया । तड़प-तड़प-खूब चूमा उसे ।

फिर-अपनी प्रजा के समक्ष ही सफेद कपड़े पहने उसने आँखों पर चश्मा लगाया ।

सारा चमन वहाँ मौजूद था, लेकिन संन्नटा ऐसा कि सुई भी गिरे तो बम जैसा विस्फोट हो । एक बार पुन: बंतन ने अपने दीवानों को चश्मे के अन्दर से देखा । फिर-वतन की वाणी जन-जन् के कानों तक-पहुंची---'" प्यारे देशा वासियों ! मैं देख रहा हैं कि आज तुम्हारी आँखों में आसू हैं ।





हर आँख में आंसू देख रहा हूँ । मुझे ये अाॉसू पसंद नहीं । जो आंसुओं को न रोक सकता हो, वह उन्हें काले चश्मे से ढक ले । क्यों--मेरे जिगर के टुकडों की आँखों में आँसू क्यों हैं ? अपने वतन की सूरत देखकर ? यह देखकर कि कल का खूबसूरत वतन आज जलकर दुनिया का सबसे वदसूरत व्यक्ति बन गया है ? इसमें रोने की कोई वात नहीं है प्यारे चमन के निवासियों । रोने की बात तो यह है कि ये दुनिया-तुम्हारे वतन की तरह वदसूरत है । उसी दुनिया ने तुम्हारे वतन को अपनी तरह बदसूरत बना दिया है । अभी नहीं बताऊँगा प्यारे देशवासियों कि मुझे बदसूरत किसने बनाया ा है ? यह रहस्य मैं तुम्हें नहीं, एक साथ सारी दुनिया को वतलाऊंगा । तभी आप भी जान लेंगे। मैं अपनी प्रयोगशाला में जा रहा हूँ । कुछ ही देर पश्चात दुनिया के हर टी० वी० सेट पर मेरा चेहरा उभरेगा । सारी दुनिया के साथ आप भी जान तेने कि यह दुनिया कितनी बदसूरत है ।"

एक क्षण सांस लेने हेतु रूका वतन, फिर बोला-"आप लोगा से सिर्फ इतना ही कहना है की कोई भी घवराये नहीं । वतन अभी जिन्दा है । आज मैं आपका खूबसूरत वतन न सही, जला हुआ वतन तो हूँ । बदसूरत वतन तो है । कम-से-कम उस समय तक जब तक कि वतन किंसी भी सूरत में जीवित है--चमन को दुनिया से नहीं, दुनिया को चमन से डरना होगा । अगर तुम्हें वतन क् चेहरे से नहीं, दिल से मुहब्बत है तो तुम सबको कसम है अपने वतन की, कोई भी एक भी आँसू आँखों में न आने दे । जो भी यह जानना चाहता हैकि मैं आगे क्या करने जा रहा हूँ, वह कुछ ही देर बाद टी० बी० पर मेरी आबाज सुन ले । जो कुछ मुझे करना है, उसकी घोषणा मुझे सारी दुनिया के सम्मुख करनी ।"

----------


## anita

पुन: एक क्षण के लिए चुप होकर वतन ने जनसमुदाय को देखा । पूर्णतया सन्नाटा । कोई पक्षी तक भी तो नहीं चहचहा रहा था ।
सन्नाटे कों बेंधती वतन की वाणी पुन: जनसमुदाय के कर्ण पर्दों से टकराई----"फिलहाल सिर्फ इतना ही कहना है मुझे आपसे कि आप लेशमात्र भी न घबराएँ है तनिक भी चिंतित न हों । आपके वतन में सिर्फ उतना ही परिवर्तन आया है कि वह बदसूरत बन गया । यह बदसूरती अच्छी ही है, जो मुझे देखेगा उसे याद आ जाएगा कि ये दुनिया कितनी है
बदसूरत है । मुझे बिदित है कि आपके ह्रदय में विभिन्न प्रकार के प्रश्व चकरा रहे हैं । मैं वादा-करता हूँ कि आपके सभी प्रशन का उत्तर मैं कुछ, हो देर बाद टी ० दी ० पर दूंगा । फिलहाल मुझे प्रयोगशाला जाना ।"

वतन का वाक्य पूर्ण होते-हौते धनुषटंकार मुख्य द्वार पर वतन की सफेद कार लेकर पहुंच गया।

वतन कार में बैठा।

स्वयं ड्रांइविग सीट पर ।

अपीलों और धनुपटकार ने बैठना चाहा तो----

"तुम नहीं मोण्टों । अपोलो, तुम भी नहीं ।" वतन ने ,गंभीरता के साथ कहा…"आज हमें अकेलेे ही प्रयोगशाला-जाना । राष्ट्रपति भवन का टी.वी खोल कर तुम भी तुम भी सुनो हम क्या कहते है ?"

अवाक् से खड़े रहगए दोंनों।

कार एक झटके के साथ आगे बढा दी थी वतन ने । काई की भांति कटकर भीड़ ने उसके लिए रास्ता छोड़ दिया ।

"हमारा देवता ।" भावावेश में नादिर चीख पडा ।

"जिन्दाबाद " जनसमुदाय के जयघोष से गगन कांप उठा ।


"वतन जिन्दाबाद !" के नारों से समस्त दिशायें नाद कर उठी ।

कार ड्रराइव करते वतन के होंठों पर ऐसी मुस्कान उभरी थी मानो इन नारों ने पुन: जलने से पूर्व जैसा सुन्दर बना दिया हो ।

----------


## anita

अपोलो और धनुषठंकार अबाक् से खड़े रह गये ।



पन्द्रह्र मिनट पश्चात टी. बी पर डरावऱना भंयकर और बदसूरत वतन का चेहरा उभरा । वह कह रहा था----"आपके टी. बी प्रोग्राम में बिघ्न पडा.. इसके लिये मैॉ क्षमा चाहता हूँ । कुछ कहने से पूर्व आपको ये बता दूं कि दुनिया के प्रत्येक उस टी..बी सेट पर जो इस समय आँन है, मेरा ही चेहरा और आवाज है । कुछ लोगों के लिए यह आश्चर्य की बात होंगी कि उनके चलते हुए टी . वी प्रोग्राम बन्द क्यों हो गए और मेरा चेहरा कैसे उभर आया । इस प्रश्न के उत्तर में मैं सिर्फ इतना ही कहना उचित समझता--कि मेरे पास ऐसे साधन हैं कि मैं जब भी चाहूं । रेडियो अथवा टी. वी के माध्यम से एकसाथ सम्पूर्ण, दुनिया से संबन्ध स्थापित कर सकता हूँ ।

मै चाहता तो रेडियो पर आपको सिर्फ अपनी आवाज भी सुना सकता था ।

किन्तु नहीं-अंबाज के साथ-साथ आप लोगों को में अपना चेहरा भी दिखाना चाहता था ।

संभवत: आपने पहचाना भी हो मुझे ।


मेरी सूरत में थौड़ा परिवर्तन आ गया है, अत: संभव है कि आप मुझे पहचान न सके हों । अतः आपको अपना परिचय देदेना चाहता हूँ । मैं महान सिंगही का शिष्य औऱ नंन्हे -से देश चमन का राजा वतन हूं।

सबने मुझे देखा है, किन्तु वह वतन वहुत सुन्दर था ।

मेरी सूरत देख आप यह भी सोच सकते हैं कि वतन के नाम से यह कौन बदसूरत व्यक्ति बोल रहा है, परन्तु किसी प्रकार के भ्रम का शिकार न हों । वास्तव मे मैं दुनिया की सूरत में तो अब आया हूं । अाप भी शायद इस बात को जानते होंगे कि मेरी तरह ही बदसूरत है दुनिया ।

सच --- मेरे गुरू महान सिंगही सच ही कहते थे कि -- बड़ी बदसूरत है यह दुनिया ।


मैं कहता था ---- दुनिया बड़ी खूबसूरत है उसी तरह जैसे पहले मैं खूबसूरत था ।

मेरा भ्रम टूट ग़या ।

सिंगही गुरू जीत गये ।

----------


## anita

मैंने वेवज एम बनाया था ।

हर देश ने यह आदेश देकर अपने जासूसों को चमन के लिए रबाना कर दिया कि चमन से या बेवज एम का फार्मूला गायब कर दो अथवा वतन का अपहरण कर लो ।

मैं जानता हूँ -कि जिन महाशक्तियों ने यह घृणित्र कार्य किया है, सारी दुनिया के साथ-साथ वे भी इम समय मेरा चेहरा देख और आवाज सुन रही हैं । सुन रही हैं तो गौर से सुने । वतन का एक एक लफ्ज विशेष रूपसे उन्हीं के लिए है । मैं उनका नाम सारी दुनिया को बता रहा हूँ वे देश हैं रूस, अमेरिका, चीन, इंग्लैड और नादान पाकिस्तान भी । इन् पांच देशों ने अपने-जासूस चमन भेजे ।

अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय अदालत और यु.एन.ओ सुन ल कि मैं इन्हें किसी अन्य राष्ट्र में घुसकर महत्त्वपूर्ण चीज चूरने का दण्ड दूंगा । सारी दुनिया सुन ले कि वतन इन्हें दण्ड देगा ।

चीन---चीन के कर्णधार सुन लें जिसके जसूसों ने मेरे चेहरे पर यह परिवर्तन किया है । मुझे जला डाला है । वे सतर्क रहे---कहीं उनका चीन भी मेरे चेहरे की भांति जलकर राख न हो जाये । मैं उनसे प्रतिशोध लूंगा--- वतन का प्रतिशोध कितना भयानक होगा, सारी दुनिया उसे अपनी आंखों से देख सकेगी । जिस देश ने मेरे विरुद्ध चीन की सहायता की उसका हश्र भी चीन के समान ही होगा ।

उन शब्दों के बाद दुनिया के टी.बी स्क्रीनों से वतन का चेहरा गायब ।
वतन की पूरी बात सुनने के पश्चात् अलफांसे ने कहा---"लेकिन इससे तो तुम्हारे ही देशवासियों को असीम दुख होगा ।"

एक क्षण के लिए वतन के गुलाबी होंठों पर-चिर-परिचित मुस्कान दौड़ गई--- हल्के से बोला---"मेरे देशवासीयों का दुख अस्थाई होगा, चचा ! मैं जानता हूं कि जब वे अपने वतन को जला हुआ देंखेंगे तो उन्हें कितना दुख होगा-किन्तु उन्हें यह अस्थायी दुख देना मेरे लिए आवश्यक है।"

'"लेकिन तुम्हारा उद्देश्य क्या है ?"

" हां चचा, आपका यह प्रश्ऩ अति महत्वपुर्ण है ।" वतन ने कहा-"मैं इन महांशक्तियों को जी भी दण्ड देना चाहता हूँ, खुलकर दूंगा । सारी' दुनिया जानेगी कि वतन क्या कुछ कर रहा है । यू.एन.ओ. और अदालत की दृष्टि में मैं अपराधी होऊंगा । चीन निश्चय ही मुझ पर मुकदमा करेगा । अदालत में वह यह भी प्रमाणित करने ही चेष्टा करेगा कि मैंने क्या कुछ किया है । भले ही सभी देश आजाद हों , किन्तु यू.एन.ओं माध्यम से सभी निश्चित कनूनों के दायरे में बंधे हैं । मैं उस दायरे से बाहर रहना चाहता हूं ।"

" किस प्रकार ?"

----------


## anita

एक क्षण तक अलफासे की तरफ देखता रहा वतन, फिर उसकी बात का कोई उत्तर न देकर वह पिशाचनाथ की तरफ देखता हुआ बोला---" पहले तुम मेरे एक प्रश्न का उत्तर दो पिशाच ।"

अगर उत्तर बन पड़ा तो अवश्य दूंगा ।" सतर्क होकर पिशाच सम्मानित स्वर में बोला । दिल-ही दिल में पिशाच वतन की महानताओं से प्रभावित हो चुका था । वह: वतन का बहुत सम्मान करता था ।"

"जो योजना मैंने तुम्हे बताई है ।" वतन ने कहा-" वह चचा के साथ-साथ तुम भी सुन चुके हो । यह भी समझ गए हो कि मेरी योजना का मुख्य अंग तुम हो । हकीकत पूछो तो तुम्हें दिमाग में रखकर ही मैंने यह योजना तैयार की है । तुम्हारे ही मुंह से सुनना चाहता हूँ कि क्या वह सव कुछ तुम सफलतापूर्वक कर सकते हो जो कुछ मेरी योजना में करना है ?"




" कर तो सकता हैं, किन्तु ....!"

हल्के से मुस्कराया वतन बोला----"तुम्हारी किंन्तु का अर्थ समझता हूँ । तुम्हारी हिचक का कारण भी जानता हैं, लेकिन इस किन्तु को बीच में से हटाने से पूर्व तुमने यह जानंना चाहता हूं कि क्या तुम अपने चेहरे पर मेरी सूरत का ऐसा मेकअप कर सकते हो कि कभी कोई यह न जान सके कि तुम वतन नहीं, पिशाच हो ?"


"आप स्वयं भी कभी नही जाने सकेंगे ।"

"क्या तुम अपने शरीर को उस हद तक जला हुआ दिखा सकते हो, जितना मैंने बताया है ?"

"राक्षसनाथ के तिलिस्म से प्राप्त मेरे पास ऐसे-ऐसे लेप है कि किसी का भी शरीर जले नहीं अौर देखने बाले यही समझे कि वह जलकर राख होगया है ।" पिशाचनाथ ने थोड़े गर्व से कहा… बड़े बड़े डाक्टर भी उसका शरीर देख कर यह नहीं कह सकते किं वह जला हुआ नहीं है ।"
"चलने-फिरने , बोलने में मेरी नक्ल तो तुम कर ही लोगे ?"

"'इस काम में तो महारथ हासिल है मुझे ।" पिशाचनाथ ने कहा-"मैं किसी की भी हू-ब-हू नकल कर सकता हूं ।"

एक क्षण की चुप्पी के पश्चात वतन ने पुन: कहा---"अब मैं तुम्हारी "किन्तु' का निदान करता हूं ।"" कहने के पश्चात् अलफांसे पर दृष्टि जमाकर वतन बोला---"चचा पिशाचनाथ को मैं जला हुआ वतन बनाकर चमन में पहुंचाऊंगा । हम तीनों के अतिरिक्त सभी यही जानेंगे कि वतन जल गया है, वहां पहुंचकर पिशाच को क्या कुछ करना है, वह मैं बता ही चुका हूं । इधर मैं चीन में घुसकर अपना काम कर रहा होऊंगा, उधर मेरे मेकअप में पिशाचऩाथ जला हुआ वतन बनकर राष्ट्रपति भवन में पड़ा होगा । जले हुए वतन के रूप में पिशाचनाथ सारी दुनिया के टैलीविजनों पर यह घोषना करेगा कि वह महाशक्तियों से बदला लेगा । चमन के नागरिक पिशाचनाथ से प्रार्थना करेंगे कि जब वह ठीक हो जायें तब वह महाशक्तियों से बदला लें । जले हुए वतन के रुप में पिशाच इस प्रार्थना को स्वीकार लेगा । बह आराम करेगा। इधर जो कुछ करना है--मैं करूंगा ।"

----------


## anita

" इससे क्या होगा ?"

" जव महाशक्तियाँ यह प्रचार करेगी-कि वतन यह सब कुछ कर रहा है तो जला हुआ वतन विश्व के सभी टैलीविजनों पर यह घोषणा करेगा कि बह महाशक्तियों को ख्बाव चमक रहा है । अभी तो वह ठीक भी नहीं हुआ है ।"

"ओह !" अलकांसे के मुंह से निकला----" तो यह यू.एन.ओ. और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय अदालतों से बचाव का रास्ता है ? तुम जो कुछ कहना चाहते हो, वह खूलकर अपने नाम से करोगे और दुसरी तरफ यह भी प्रमाणित करते रहोगे कि वतन तो अभी बिस्तर से नहीं उठा है ।



" बेशक---यही सोचा है मैंने ।"

"बिल्कुल ठीक सोचा है तुमने ।" अलफांसे ने मुस्कान के साथ कहा--" तुम्हारा समर्थन करता हूँ ।"

" तो फिर पिशाच की किन्तु सुलझा दीजिए चचा !" वतन ने कहा--" मैं समझता हूं कि 'किन्तु' का कारण सिर्फ यह है कि जो कुछ मैंने इन्हें करने के लिए कहा है, वह करने का आदेश अभी तक इन्हें आपकी तरफ से नहीं मिला है"

"'मेरा आदेश है ।"

पिशाचनाय का चेहरा चमचमा उठा ।

उसने अलफासे के चंरणस्पर्श कर लिए ।

वतन कह रहा था---"बस तो चचा, हम जले हुए वतन को एक हैलीकाँप्टर में लटकाकर पहले सारे चमन के ऊपर घुमएंगें, अन्त में सागार में डाल देंगें। होश में आने पर पिशाचनाथ प्रयोगशाला में जायेगा । जिस ढंग से मैंने समझाया है, उसी ढंग से सारे विश्व से सम्बन्ध स्थापित करेगा ।"

-"सारा काम आपकी योजनानुसार ही होगा ।" पिशाचनाथ ने कहा ।

और---पाठक पढ चुके हैं-वैसा ही हुआ भी है।।।

----------


## anita

बागारोफ ने तुगलक की जेब से अभी पर्स निकाला ही था कि बह बुरी तरह बौखला उठा!

" अबे कौन चटनी का है ?" कहता हुआ वह उछल कर खड़ा हो गया ।

उसे ऐसा लगा था कि जैसे अचानक किसी ने उस पर छलांग लगा दी हो । बड़ी फुर्ती के साथ पलटकर देखा, कमरे के फ़र्श पर नुसरत और तुगलक के अतिरिक्त एक अन्य बेहोश शरीर पड़ा था ।



बागारोफ ने उसे ध्यान से देखा । ।पहचान लिया ।।

" मुंह से निकला----" ये साला इंग्लैंड की चाय कम्पनी का एजेंट यहाँ कैसे आ पड़ा ।"

ठीक पहचाना चचा, ये जेम्स बाण्ड है ।'" आवाज अाई ।


-"कौन है वे ।" बीखलाया बागारोफ-----"असली हींजड़े की औलाद है तो सामने आ ।"

" तुम्हारा बच्चा है चचा ।" कहता हुआ विकास कमरे में आ गया--" ये दूसरी बात है कि आप क्या है ।"

“"अबे......." उसे देखते ही उछल पड़ा बागरोफ-----"पौदीने के तू यहाँ कहाँ से आ गया ।"



विकास ने यहां पहुंचने से पहले ही बाण्ड के चेहरे पर से जैकी का फेसमास्क और अपने चेहरे से हैरी का फेसमास्क उतार लिया था ।

बागारोफ के सामने खड़ा लम्बा लड़का कह रहां था----"ये पर्स हैलीकाँप्टर में से बाण्ड ने फेका था । परिणाम आप देख रहे हैं । पर्स मेरे हवाले कर-दीजिए ।"

" वाह चिड़ी के इक्के ।'" सतर्क होकर पै'तरा बदला बागारोंफ ने…"ये खूब रही । इन साले पाकिस्तानी मुर्गों ने तो हमें इस फिल्म के चक्कर में मुर्ग-मुस्लम बना दिया और एक तुम हो कि दाल-भात में मुसलचंद के पोते बनकर आगये।"

"मैं तुम्हें धनिये की चटनी बना दूगा चचा ।"

" अबे....." बागारोफ ने आंखें निकाली-"ये तुने क्या कहा देंकची के ।"

----------


## anita

गंभीर था विकास, बोला---"' ठीक कह रहा हूँ चचा, इन दोंनों फिल्मों कों चमन से मैंने गायब किया है, अतः इन पर मेरा अधिकार है । अच्छा है कि शराफत से ये फिल्में आप मेरे हबाले कर दें।"




" और अगर न करूं तो ?"

-"तो........" विकास का लहजा कठोर हो----" दुनिया की कोई ताकत मुझे ये फिल्में प्राप्त करने से नहीं रोक सकती, मैं आपसे....."

"बोलती पर ढक्कन लगा चिड़िया कें बच्चे । चलता बन जहां से
।जाकर नाड़ा बांधना सीख जाकर ।"

"क्या कहना चाहते हो चचा ?"

" मैं कहना चाहता हूं उल्लू की दुम फाख्ता किं हमारा नाम बागारोफ है । फूचिंग, हुचांग, ग्रीफित या बाण्ड नहीं ।" एक ही सांस में बागारोफ कहे चला गया-तेरी इन आंखों ,से माइक डरता होगा----तेरी धमकियों का खौफ बाण्ड खाता होगा ।। तेरे नाम से चीन और अमेरिका कांपता होगा…। मैं रूसी हूं ।। रूसी हूं-----------जन्मजात रूसी ! बागारोफ है मेरा नाम । तुम जैसी छटंकी तो जेब में रहती है मेरी । फिल्म का ख्याल छोड़ कर भारत लौट जा, मां की गोद में बैठकर दूध पी । नाडा बांधना सीख ।"

"विकास को आंखें सुर्ख हो गई । हल्के से गुर्रा उंठा वह है-" अाप मुझे मजबूर कर रहे हैं चचा ।"

'"अबे तू अगर मजबूर भी हो जाये बछिया के ताऊ, तो कौन सा मुुझे सूली पर लटका देगा ।" बागारोफ बिगड़ गया…"हरेक को फूचिंग नहीं समझते ईंट के छक्के । अपनी, औकात नहीं भूलते ! मैंनें फिल्में इन चिडी के गुलामों से प्राप्त की है और......."


आगे के शब्द कहने का अवसर नहीं दिया विकास ने ।

एकदम किसी गौरिल्ले की तरह लम्बे तड़के ने छलांग लगा दी बागरोंफ पर ।।

किन्तु बागारोफ लड़के की नस-नस से वाकिफ ।। बागरोफ जानता था कि विकास किसी भी क्षण उस पर जम्प लगा सकता है । विकास के किसी भी हमले का सामना करने के लिए बागरोफ प्रत्येक पल तैयार था ।। लोमड़ी जैसी चालाकी साथ बागरोंफ ने खूद को बचाया ।

एक ही पल पूर्व जहाँ बागरोफ खडा था, उस स्थान के ऊपर से हवा में सन्नाता हुया विकास नुसरत के बेहोश शरीर पर जा गिरा ।

----------


## anita

"अबे ।" दूसरी तरफ खड़ा बागारोफ कह रहा था----"ये क्या कर रहा है रायते की औलाद !"


फुर्ती से उठकर विकास ने अभी दूसरी जम्प लगाई ही थी कि
रेट.........-रेट........रेट....

जंगल में छाये भयंकर संन्नाटे को किसी गन ने झंझेड़ कर रख दिया ।

एकसाथ विकास और बागारोफ के मुंह से चीखें' निकल गई ।

दो गोलियाँ विकास, की टांगों में तो एक बायें कंधे में लगी थीं ।

दो गोलियों ने बागारोफ के कंधे तोड़ दिए । पर्स उसके हाथ से उछलकर कमरे की हवा में चकरा उठा ।


चीखकर दोनों उठे अौर अभी उनमे से कोई संभल भी नहीं पाया था कि---

-"एक भी हिला तो अनगिनत गोलियां उसके सीने में धंस जायेंगी ।" इस चेतावनी के साथ ही धड़धड़ाते हुए नौ व्यक्ति अन्दर घुस आये ।

सभी के हाथों में गनें थीं ।

दोनों में से कोई संभल भी नहीं पाया था कि बुरी तरह घिर गए ।

किंतु....... किन्तु...... उफ कमाल कर दिया लडके नै !

यह देखते ही कि उन्हें चीनियों ने घेरा है, विकास का जिस्म हवा में कलाबाजियां खा उठा । उन दो चीनियों नौ चीनियों में सबसे लम्बे चीनी पर झपटा वह ।। चीनियों की गनें गर्जनें ही जा रही थी कि-----

" नहीं ...... ।" स्वयं को बचाता हुआ लम्बा चीनी चीखा----"फायर कोई न करे ।"

मुंह के बल एक अन्य चीनी के कदमों में जा गिरा विकास ।

अभी इतना समय भी नहीं मिला था कि कोई दूसरा हमला कर पाता कि उसके कंठ से चीख निकल गई । टांग के ताजे घाव में लम्बे चीनी के नोकीले बूट की ठोकर पड़ी । साथ ही उस चीनी की आवाज ---" मेरा नाम सांगपोक है विकास बेटे---" फूचिंग का लड़का हूं मैं ।"

----------


## anita

बिकास अभी अपने होशो-हंवास ठीक से काबू भी न कर पाया था कि------

एक बहुत ही नाटे से चीनी ने उसका गिरेबान पकड़ लिया । दांत पीसता हुआ बोला---"मुझे देख विकास, मेरी आँखों में झांक । तेरी-मौत का फरमान मेरी आँखों में लिखा है। मैं उसी हुचांग का साला हूँ, जिसे तूने मार डाला । मेरा नाम तो सुना होगा? मुझे हवानची कहते हैं ।" कहने के साथ ही नाटे ने अपने सिर की जोरदार टक्कर विकास के चेहरे पर मारी ।

विकास का सारा चेहरा खून से पुत गया ।

एक चीख के साथ अभी वह गिरने ही वाला था कि , किसी ने उसके बाल पकड़ लिए । अपने सिर के बालों पर ही झूल-सां उठा विकास । अभी संभल भी न पाया या कि एक चीनी महिला की आवाज--"मुझे सिंगसी कहते हैं ।"

विकास उस महिला का चेहरा न देख सका ।।

न ही महिला ने विकास पर कोई वार किया।

इस प्रकार जैसे कसाई बकरे को पकड लेता है , सिंगसी ने उसके बाल पकड़ रखे थे ।

----------


## anita

धटनाक्रम कुछ इस तेजी से घटा था कि विकास कुछ ना कर सका ।

उसका सारा ध्यान उस समय सिर्फ बागरोफ पर ही स्थिर था जब तीन शोलों ने उसे चीखते हुए गिरने पर मजबूर कर दिया ।

वह यही देख सका था कि चीनियों ने
उन्हें घेर लिया है । यह देखनेमें एक क्षण भी गंवाये विना कि वे कितने चीनी हैं, विकास सबसे लम्बे चीनी पर झपट ही जो पड़ा था, लेकिन संभलने के लिए एक पल भी तो न मिला उसे ।

दुश्मनों ने उसकी स्थिति का खूब लाभ उठाया ।

इस समय सिंगसी ने उसके बाल जकड़ ऱखे थे । वह अकेली होती तो एक ही मिनट में वह सिंगसी को समझा देता कि विकास के बाल पकडने को परिणाम क्या होता है, 

किन्तू विकास देख रहा था---नौ गनों के साये में था वह ।।।

एक चीनी फर्श पर पंड़े जख्मी बागरोफ के सीने पर पैर रखे खड़ा था ।।


विकास के ठीक सामने खड़ा था सांगपोफ । फूचिग की तरह ही लम्बा । अपने पिता की भांति ही उसे चीनी होने के बावजूद लम्बा होने का फख्र प्राप्त था । विकास को ही धूर रहा था वह--स्थिर आँखेॉं में खून लिए ।


आँखों में वही भाव लिए उसके समीप ही खड़ा था--हबानची । लोटा ! गोल--मटोल ! ठीक किसी लोटे की तरह ।

" मैनें कसम खाई है विकास बेटे कि अपने पिता की कब्र को तेरे खून से धोऊंगा ।"

अभी सांगपोक का वाक्य पूरा हुआ ही था कि हबानची गुर्रा उठा-"मेरा जिन्दगी का आखिरी कत्ल तेरा कत्ल होगा ।"


खून से लिथड़ चुका था विकास का चेहरा । आखें तो अंगारे वन ही चुकी थी । जैसे शेर गुर्रा उठे-"तेरा बाप तेरी
तरह नामर्द नहीं था सांगगोक । दुश्मनों को नों गनों के साये में लेकर नहीं धमकाता था वह । उसका असली बेटा है तो.........."
"वह समय भी आयेगा ।" विकास की बात पूरी होने से पहले ही सांगपोक गुर्रा उठा---"अपने पिता की कब्र को तेरे खून से धोने से पहले तुझे पूरा मौका दूंगा मैं । मैं नही, हवानची मारेगा तुझे । अपनी जिन्दगी का आखरी कत्ल करेगा ये ।"

"ये लोटा ....."

----------


## anita

अभी विकास आगे एक शब्द भी न कह पाया था कि -सचमुच हवानची का शरीर हर्वा में इसतरह कलावजियां खा उठा जैसे किसी ने घुमाकर लोटे को फेंक दिया हो हवा में लोटे की तरह घूमता हुआ वह विकास के समीप अाया और-------

फटाक से दोनों पैरों का प्रहार उसने विकास की छाती पर किया ।

अपनी छाती की हड्डियां विकास को चरमराती-सी महसूस दी ।

"जो भी हवानची को पहली बार देखता है इसके लौटा शब्द का ही प्रयोग करता है ।"' सांगपोक ने कहा -"लेकिन दुनिया में आज तक कोई ऐसा व्यक्ति नहीं है, जिसने कभी दूसरी बार इसे लोटा कहा हो । यह शब्द इसे पसंद नहीं विकास । जो भी हवानची के लिए इस शब्द का प्रयोग करता है या तो यह उसे दुनिया में और कुछ बोलने के लिए जिन्द ही नहीं छोड़ता अथवा उसे इस हद तक सबक सिखा देता है कि जिन्दगी में लोटा शब्द उसकी जुबान पर नहीं आता । कई बार तो यह भी देखा गया है कि इसी बात पर हवानची से पिटा आदमी सचमुच के लोटे को गिलास कहता है ।" पहले तो सांगपोक की इस बात पर धीरे से हंसा कोई, 
फिर बोला----"बाह क्या शायराना बात की है ।

विकास सहित सभी ने पलटकर उस तरफ देखा।।।।
तुगलक उठकर खड़ा हो रहा था ।


"तुम " उसे धूरता हुआ सांगपोक गुर्रा उठा---"तुम होश में हो ?"



"और हम जोश में हैं ।"


इन शब्दों के साथ नुसरत खान को खड़ा होता देखकर बागरोफ की आँखें आश्चर्य से फैल गई।


खूनी दृष्टि से उन दोनों की घूरता हुया सांगपोक गुर्रायां---"तुम दोनों होश में हों ?"


तुगलक बौखला उठा ।


नुसरत कांपने लगा था ।

----------


## anita

कांपता हुआ बोला---"अभी आपको बताया तो था माई बाप कि ये साला जामुन की औलाद होश में था और मैं जोश में ।। आप की आवाज सुनी तो सच, किसी क्बाँरी कन्या---"



" बको मत ।"


हवर्तिबी के गुर्राते ही सकपकाकर नुसरत चुप हो गया। तुगलक बोल उठा----" इस साले प्यार की निशानी को कई बारं समझाया है माई बाप कि ज्यादा मत बोला कर, लेकिन… " 




साँगपोक के चीखते ही तुगलक की जुबान पर ब्रेक लग गए तो तुरन्त ही नुसरत ने तुगलक से कहा--"ले बेटा, और कर मेरी चुगली । तुझसे पहले ही कहा था साले, कि माई बाप से मेरा बहुत पहला याराना है, तेरे सिखाये में नहीं आयेंगे ।"



"अबे चलचक्की के !" तुगलक ने नुसरत से कहा--" तुझसे पहली मुलाकात तो माई-बाप से मेरी ही है है"


"तुम चूप रहो ।" हवानबी गुर्रा उठा ।




" चुप क्यों नहीं रहता वे तुगलक की दुम ?" फोरन ही नुसरत तुगलक पर बिगड गया---" माई बाप का कहना नहीं मानता ?"
"मैं कहता हूँ, बको मत तुम ।" सांगपोक भूनभुना उठा ।।



"'मैं पहले ही कहता था साले नुसरत कि माई बाप को गुस्सा आ जायेगा "
तुगलक अभी आगे भी कुछ कहना चाहता था किं -----

----------


## anita

चटाक............


झन्नाटे के साथ हवानचीं का हाथ उसके गाल से टकराया ।



" ले बेटा । " नुसरत कब चूकने वाला था ----" मैंने पहले ही कहा था कि माई बाप को गुस्सा आ गया तो मार देंगें ।"



नुसरत की बात पूरी होते-होते सांगपोक की ठोकर उसके पेट में लगी । चीखकर दुहरा होगया वह ।



"ले बेटा--अौर बोल ....."


तभी तुगलक के मुंह पर हवानची का घूंसा पडा । वड़ा ही अजीब-सा सिलसिला शुरू हो गया है हवानवी तुगलक को मारता तो नुसरत बोल पडता । सांगपोक नुसरत का मारता तो तुगलक । काफी देरत तक यही क्रम चलता रहा। एक स्थिति ऐसी आई कि दोनों ही चुप हो गए ।


नुसरत के लम्बे बाल पकड़कर झंझोड़ता हुआ सांगपोक बोला-----" अब आई अक्ल टिकाने ?"



" माई बाप...... " नुसरत ने कहा-"बोलने की इजाजत हो तो कुछ कहूं ?"




" मेरी बातों का जबाव दो ।" सांगपोक गुर्राया ।

----------


## anita

"मैँ तो आपका खादिम हुं माई बाप-हुक्म करो ।"'



" होश टिकाने आया या नहीं ?"
" मेरे होश तो पहले ही ठिकाने थे माई-बाप !" नुसरत ने कहा-----" बदमाश तो साला ये जामुन की औलाद है । यह भी नहीं देखता कि किसके सामने बोलना है और किसके सामने नहीं । इसे मैं कई बार समझा चुका हैं कि हर आदमी को एक ही लाठी से नहीं हांकना चाहिए । लेकिन ये सुनता ही नहीं है अपने साथ मुझे भी फंसवा देता है । सारी गलती तो इसकी है माई बाप । "




ठीक यही शब्द तुगलक ने हवानची से कहे थे ।




तुगलक ने हबानची को और नुसरत ने सांगपोक को जो जबावं दिया था, वह एफ-दूसरे ने सुना । सांगपोक और
हवानची ने एक-दूसरे को देखा फिर-
सांगपोक ने नूसरत से और हबानची ने तुगलक से एक ही प्रश्न किया…........"इसका मतलब ये हुआ कि तुम बेहोश नहीं हुए थे ?"

कनखियों से तुगलक और नुसरत ने एक-दूसरे को देखा । दोनों एक ही सुर में बोले----" इस तुगलक को कई बार समझाया है कि चचा से…मजाक मत किया करो । चचा हमारे मजाक को समझते नहीं, बुरा मान जाते हैं, लेकिन ये नहीं माना : मजाक ही मजाक में इसने चचा की टांग खींच दी । नतीजा ये कि चचा बुरा मान गए । इसने मुझे भी मरवा दिया, जब हमने देखा कि चचा हमें मार ही डालेंगे तो बेहोशी का नाटक करके अपनी जान बचाई ।" नुसरत ने तुगलक का नाम लिया था और तुगलक ने नुसरत का ।



उत्तर सुनकर सांगपेक और हबानची की दृष्टि मिली ।

सांगपोक ने कहा---"ये हमारा समय नष्ट कर रहे है ।"

----------


## anita

फिर हबानची और सांगपोक के हाथ एक साथ चले है दोनों के हाथों की बनी कैरेटें पाकिस्तानी जासूसों की -कनपटियों की नस से टकराई कि एक-दूसरे का नाम लेकर वे फर्श पर गिर गये । अच्छी तरह से तसल्ली करने के उपरान्त कि वे बेहोश हो गए है, सांगपोक ने हबानची से कहा----" जाने पाकिस्तानी कैसे, कैसे रंगरूटों की सीर्केट सर्बिस में भर्ती कर लेते है ।"


" बातों से तो ये मूर्ख किन्तु व्यवहार से चलते-पुर्जे नजर आते हैं ।" कहता हुआ हबानची विकास की तरफ मुड़ा ।
विकास के पीछे बाल पकड़े खडी सिंगसी की तऱफ देखकर बोला-----हमारे पास अधिक समय नहीं है सिंगसी !"



विकास अभी समझ भी नहीं पाया था हबा ची के शब्दों पर सिंगसी क्या प्रतिक्रिया करने वाली है कि पीछे से सिंगसी ने एक जबरदस्त ठोकर इतनी जोर से विकास की कमर पर मारी कि लड़खड़ाकर विकास अभी मुंह के वल गिरने हीं बाला था कि---------------

फटाक से सांगपोक के जूते की ठोकर उसके जवडे़ पर पडी ।


विकास अभी संभल भी नहीं पाया था कि हवानची का घुटना उसके पेट में ।



"अबे अो चीनी चमगादड़ों ।" फर्श पर पड़ा बागारोफ भावावेश में चीख पडा-----"औरतों की तरह गनों के साये में लेकर मेरे शेर के बच्चे को क्या मारते हो ? मर्द की अौलाद हो तो ये गने हटा लो---तब देखो इसका कमाल ।"



" तू चुप रह बूड्ढे ।" बागारोफ के सीने पर पैर रखे चीनी गुर्राया ।"


" बुड्ढा बोलता है गंजे की औलाद ।" दहाड उठा बोगरोफ---" बुड्ढी होगी तेरी मां । अरे सीने पर गन रख, कर क्या गुर्राता है । ये गन हटा ले, बताऊं कि बुड्ढा कौन है ! ऐसी चीख निकलेगी, तरे मुंह से कि चीन में बठा तेरा हरामजादा बाप बहरा हो जाएगा !"


उत्तर मुंह से देने के स्थान पर उसने गन की नाल बागरोफ के सीने मे गाड़ दी ।

----------


## anita

विकास-------इस युग का सर्वाधिक खतरनाक लडका !


सांगपोक, हबानची और सिंगसी के त्रिकोण में फंसा हुआ था । विकास कों संभलने का एक भी मौका दिए बिना वे रह रह कर उस पर बार कर रहे थे । बागारोफ चीखे जा रहा था ।

हबा में चकराकर एक चीनी ने अपने दोनों पैरों का प्रहार विकास की छाती पर किया तो विकास चारों खाने चित फर्श पर जा गिरा । गुर्राया-----याद रखना हबानची तेरी लाश कों चीर-फाड़ पिकिंग के किसी चौराहे पर लटकां दूंगा ।"


तभी सांगपोक का बार सहना पड़ा उसे ।


विकास को पिटता देखकर बागरोंफ वेचारा चीखता रहा, चिल्लाता रहा । यहाँ तक रो पड़ा, रोता हुआ बोला…"ये कैसा हरामजादा लड़का है ? देख रहा है कि गनों के साये में हैं, लेकिन चूप नहीं रहता......झुकता नही ।"


इस हद तक उन तीनों ने विकास की धुनाई की कि वह बेहोंश होकर लुढक गया ।
चीन में…क्रिस्टीना ने अभी अभी टेलीविजन बन्द किया था ।।

उसका चेहंरा गंभीर था । रसीले नेत्र बता रहे थे कि वह कुछ सोच रहीं है है स्विच आँफ करके वह पीछे घूमी ।

सोफे पर बैठे विजय को देखा । उसने उस एक पल के लिए विजय के उस चेहरे कों गम्भीर देखा था जिसके विषय में उस ने पिछले चार-बाच दिनों में यह निर्णय कर लिया था कि उस
चेहरे पर गम्भीरता आ ही नहीं सकती ।

" विजय भैया ।" क्रिस्टीना बोली---" क्या सोच रहे हो ?"


विजय सम्हाला स्वंय को, पुन: अपने चेहरे की सामान्य करता हुआ बोला----"बारह तो तुम्हारे चेहरे पर बजे हैं ।"


गम्भीर ही रही क्रिस्टीना, बोली---"गम्भीरता की बात ही है विजय भैया ।चीनियों ने वतन को जला डाला है ।"

----------


## anita

" अजी जला डाला है तो तुम्हारी सेहत पर क्या क्या फर्क पड़ता है ?"


"'भैया ।" विजय के समीप अा गई क्रिस्टीना---" वतन से कभी मिली नहीं हूं ।उनकी कहानी सुनी है । अजीब से दर्द में डूबी है उसकी कहानी । कई बार उसके फोटो देखे हैं । एक बार पहले टी . बी . पर भी देखा पा था । कितना सुदंर था वतन और अब........अब-देखा तो उफ-इन जालिमों ने किस तरह जलाकर राख कर दिया है उसे ? कैसा भयानक डरावना और बदसूरत हो गया है वतन !"


"लगता है क्रिस्टीना ! दिल में कहीं दर्द है तुम्हारे "


"क्या मतलब भैया ।"


"सुना है, दिलों में जब मुहब्बत का अचार पकने लगता है तो आंखों से सड़ा हुआ गन्ने का रस निकलने लगता है ।" विजय कहे चला गया…"मुझे लगता है कि वतन का अचार तुम्हारे दिल में पक रहा है ।"



"भैया !" गम्भीर थी क्रिस्टीना---"मुझे गर्व है कि आपका नाम लेकर आपको भैया कहती हूँ मैं । यह भाग्य है मेरा कि आप जैसे महान जासूस को मैं अपना भाई कह सकती हूं । विजय-भैया, महान हैं आप, जो आपने मुझे यह अधिकार दिया । मैं स्पयं नहीं समझ सकती कि मेरा हृदय आपको इतना -सम्मान क्यों देता है ?"



"हमें बनाने की कोशिश मत करो क्रिस्टी ! इन बातों में वतन की बात को घुमाने की चेष्टा मत करो ।"


हल्के से मुस्काई क्रिस्टीना--- बोली--- " आप मेरी बातों में कहां आयेंगे । "


'‘बिरुकुल नहीं आयेंगे ।" अपने ही अन्दाज में विजय ने कहा---" और जनाब आने की ही क्या बात है, हम तो जायेंगे भी नहीं । ताड़ने बाले कयामत की नजर रखते हैं ।
बोलो---" तुम यहाँ वतन की मुहब्बत के बताशों में आलू-पाना भर रही हो न ।" "ऐसी तो कोई बात नहीं है ।" क्रिस्टीना ने कहा चाहा ।

----------


## anita

किन्तु विजय कहां मानने बाला था, बोला… " झूठ काला, सफेद, हरा, नीला पीला झूठ ।"



-"'भैया पुनः गम्बीर हो गई क्रिस्टीना----"ऐसी बात नहीं है । बतन मिली नहीं हूँ, उसकी कहानी जानी है, उसकी तस्वीर देखी है । उत्कंठा है उसे देखने की । कैसा होगा वह ? कैसा लगता होगा ? कैसा होगा वतन, जिसने आठ वर्ष की उम्र में जिम का कत्ल कर डाला ? पूरे अमेरिका को झुकाकर जो आज चमन का राजा बन बैठा, अभी विजय कुछ कहनां ही चाहता थां कि लॉकेट रूपी ट्रांसमीटर स्पाक्क करने लगा ।

शीध्रता से आन कर , ट्रासंमीटर को मुंह के करीब ले जाकर बोला ---" हेलो प्यारे बर्फ की सिल्ली ! मैं बोल रही हूं गिल्ली ।"

" मैं डण्डा बोल रहा हूं जासूस प्यारे ।" दूसरी तरफ से अलफांसे की आबाज उभरी ।


" गुच्चिक कहां है ?" विजय ने पूछा ।


"अभी अभी उसे तुमने टीबी पर देखा होगा ।'" अलफांसे की आवाज आई----"देखा ना भी हो तो सुन अवश्य लिया होगा कि वतन विश्व भर के टीवीज पर बोला है ।"


" देखा भी है और सुना भी है प्यारे लूमड़ खान ।" विजय ने कहा-पूछ रहे हैं खाकर बनॉरसी पान कि तुम वहां क्या कर रहे हो लगाकर ध्यान ?"


"जिस वतन को तुमने अभी अभी टीबी पर देखा है, वह वतन नहीं जासूस प्यारे, जले हुए वतन के रुप में पिचासनाथ था ।"


" अमां ये तुम क्या कह रहे हो, लूमड़ भाई ?"


" मुझे आश्चर्य है कि बात तुम्हारी समझ मैं क्यों नहीं आई ?" दूसरी तरफ से अलफांसे ने तुक मिलाई------वतन निश्चय कर चुका है कि इस बार उसे चीन में तबाही मचानी है । " मुझे आश्चर्य है कि बात तुम्हारी समझ मैं क्यों नहीं आई ?" दूसरी तरफ से अलफांसे ने तुक मिलाई------वतन निश्चय कर चुका है कि इस बार उसे चीन में तबाही मचानी है ।---------- तुम समझ सकते हो कि वतन एक स्वतन्त्र देश का राजा है । अगर वह ऐसा कुछ करेगा तो आतर्राष्ट्रीय अदालत में मुजरिंम साबित हो जाएगा । जो कुछ उसने करने की ठानी है, वह उसी दौरान करेगा, जिसमें जला वतन बना के
पिशाचनाथ चमन में ठीक होने के लिए पडा़ है । टीबी पर पर जो शब्द उसने कहे, वे भी उसी योजना के अंग हैं ।"

----------


## anita

"अमां मियां लूमड़ खान, यह तो पता लगे कि वह योजना क्या है ?" उत्तर में अलकांसे ने सब कुछ बता दिया ।



सुनने के बाद विजय ने कहा--लेकिन प्यारे वतन को चीन ही से क्या दुश्मनी है ?"



" क्योकि उसे पता लग चुका है कि उसका फार्मूला चीनी जासूसों के हाथ लग गया है ।''



चौका विजय, बोला----क्या कह रहे तो लूमड़ भाई जो बात साली हमें नहीं पता वह उस साले बटन को पता है ?"


""बिकास मैदान में कूदने से बाज नहीं आया विजय ।"


"क्या मतलब ?"



" मतलब ये कि हैरी को विकास ने गिरफ्तार कर लिया ।" अलफांसे ने बताया-"वह अभी तक मेरी कैद में है।। विकास स्वयं हैरी बनकर वतन की प्रयोगशाला में गया । फार्मुला चुराया । हैरी बनकर जैकी से मिला ।"

" फिर ?"



"उसके बाद की कहानी मुझे अभी-अभी विकास ने ट्रांसमीटर पर बताई है ।"

----------


## anita

"क्या कहानी ?"



"सुनो विजय ।" अलफांसे बताने लगा,""मैंने विकास को बहुंत रोका, वहुत समझाया कि फिलहाल वह भी हमारी तरह ही आराम से बैठकर तमाशा देखे लेकिन वह नहीं माना, 
इस विषय में विकास के बारे में मुझसे ज्यादा तुम जानते हो, वह जो करने की ठान लेगा, करेगा । किसी के रोकने से रुकेगा नहीं । मैंने भी उसे खूब रोका, लेकिन बोला कि-- घुस कर तमाशा देखने में कुछ और ही मजा आता है ।परिणाम यह कि वह घुस गया । सिर्फ यहां तक मुझे पता लगा कि वह फिल्मों सहित हैरी बना जैकी के साथ हैलीकॉप्टर में जा बैठा, बाद में यह भी सूचना मिली कि वह हैलीकॉप्टर " किसी पहाडी से टकराकर नष्ट हो गया, । मैं यहां विकास की कोई भी सूचना पाने के लिए व्यग्र रहृा । इस बीच, वतन से बातें हुई । पिशाचनाथ को बतन बना कर उसकी योजना कार्यान्वित की । अभी कुछ देर पहले ट्रांसमीटर पर विकास ने मुझ से सम्बन्ध स्थापित्त किया।"


" क्या ?"


"कहता था कि वह एक जलपोत से बोल-रहा है ।"


"जलपोत ?" विजय हल्के से चौका ।


" हां ।" अलफांसे ने कहा--"उसके साथ जो भी कुछ हुआ, उसमें संक्षेप-में मुझे बताया । उसका कहना है कि
जैकी के रूप में वाण्ड था । पहले बाण्ड से उसका टकराव हुआ ।" इत्यादि सब कुछ बताने के बाद अलफांसे ने कहा…उसने बताया कि इस समय वह एक चीनी जलपोत से बोल रहा है । यह जलपोत उसे, जेम्स बाण्ड, बागारोफ, नुसरत और तुगलक को लिए पिकिंग की तरफ़ बढ रहा है । फिल्में इम समय सांगपोकं इत्यादि के कब्जे में हैं । विकास का कहना है कि उन्हें जलपोत में इस प्रकार कैद किया गया है कि फिलहाल वे कुछ भी करने में समर्थ नहीं है ।"



" देख लिया साले ने घुसकर तमाशा ?"

----------


## anita

" जिस समय विकास मुझे - यह सब कुछ बता रहा था, उस समय वतन भी मेरे पास था । " अलफांसे ने बताया----" इसने भी सब कुछ सुना और उसी समय से वतन भी गायब है ।"


" कहां चला गया ?


"कदाचित विकास की तरह घुसकर … तमाशा देखने !"


--"क्या मतलब ।"



" वतन के यहां से जाने के बाद मुझे वतन का 'एक पत्र मिला है ।" "कैसा पत्र ?"


'"मैं पढकर सुनाता हूँ तुम्हे ।" कहने के उपरांत अलकांसे ने पत्र सुनाना किया, "प्यारे अलकांते चचा ! मुझे विदित हो गया है कि चीनी कुत्ते न सिर्फ मेरी फिल्में लेकर पिकिंग जा रहे हैं, बल्कि मेरे यार को भी कैद कर लिया है । बस----इतना जान लेना मेरे लिए काफी है । अब चीन में वतन जो तबाही मचाएगा, उसे आप ही नहीं… सारा दुनिया-सुनेगी ।।

इस हरामजादी कौम को मैं बताऊंगा कि वतन के फार्मूले पर दृष्टि डालने अौर वतन के यार को बन्दी बनाने का परिणाम क्या होता है ? मैं जा रहा हूँ चचा, मेरे बिषय में किसी भी प्रकार की फिक्र न करना है बस---पिचासनाथ को समझा देना कि मैंने उसे जो कुछ समझाया है, वही करे ।" यह बहुत आवश्यक है कि बीच-बीच में दुनिया पहचानती रहे कि वनत चमन में है और इलाज करा रहा है-आपका भतीजा -- वतन ।"



"ये साला बटन कहां चला गपा ?" पुरा पंत्र सुनते ही विजयं ने कहा ।


"यह तो मैं स्वयं नहीं जानता विजय ।" अलफांसे ने केहा----' जैसे ही उसे यह पता लगा कि विकास, बागारोफ, बाण्ड, नुसरत और तुगलक चीनी जासूसों के चूंगल में पहुंच चुके हैं और दोनों फिल्में लेकर वे जलपोत के माध्यम से पिकिंग की तरफ बढ़ रहे हैं तो उसके चेहरे पर कुछ ऐसे भाव उभरे जैसे वह इसी धटना का प्रतीक्षक था । उसके बाद से मुझे वतन नहीं, सिर्फ वतनं का यह पत्र मिला है ।"

----------


## anita

"इसका मतलव ये हुआ लूमड़ भाई कि दोनों छोकरे तुम्हारा बजरबटटू बना गए ?"



" शायद तुम्हारी बनाने चीन आ रहे हैं ।"
"इसका मतलव ये हुआ लूमड़ भाई कि दोनों छोकरे तुम्हारा बजरबटटू बना गए ?"



" शायद तुम्हारी बनाने चीन आ रहे हैं ।"


" मेरी फिक्र मत करें प्यारे लूमड़ भाई । अपने राम ने तो बजरबटटू बनाना सीखा है बंनना नहीं ।" विजय कहे चला गया ---" उचित समझो तो तुम भी चीन आ जाओ, किन्तु आने से पूर्व जो हिदायत तुम्हें पिशाचनाथ को देनी है, वह न भूलना ।"


" हैरी का क्या करू ?"


अलकांसे द्वारा पूछे गए इस प्रश्न ने एक पल के लिए .. विजय को निरुत्तर-सा कर दिया, फिर बोला, "अजी लगता है लुमड़ मियाँ कि अपनी बुद्धि का कुछ भाग तुम भी डाई अान किलो के हिसाब से बेचकर खा गए हो । अमां. उय साले का करना ही क्या है ? पिशाचनाथ के हवाले कर अाना यह जरूर वता देना उसे कि अपने गुरु का वह पट्ठा हरामी कितना है । कहीं ऐसा न हो कि वह किसी तरह कैद निकल भागे ।"


" ठीक है ।" अलफांसे ने यह कहकर सम्बन्ध विच्छेद कर दिया--" मैं चीन आ रहा हूँ ।"


"सम्बन्ध विच्छेद होते ही विजय ने क्रिस्टीना की तरफ देखा है उसके चेहरे पर चमक थी कदाचित उसने विजय और अलफांसे के बीच होने वाली संपूर्ण 'वार्ता सुन ली थी ।


विजय ने कहा-----" तुम्हारा सारा चेहरा बिल्ली की आंखें बन रहा है क्रिस्टी !"


" क्या मतलब ?"

----------


## anita

-"'अपने शिकार को देखकर जिस तरह बिल्ली की आंखें चमकती हैं, उसी तरह इस समय तुम्हारा चेहरा चमक रहा है ।"


हल्के से हंसीं क्रिस्टीना बोली-"मैंने कौन-सा शिकार देख लिया है?"




…"बटन ।" विजय ने कहा--"बोलो, क्या कुछ गलत कहा मैंने ?"




"शिकांर बाली तो कोई बात नहीं है विजय भैया ।"



क्रिस्टीना--- ने कहा --" "लेकिन हां, यह जानकर खुशी अवश्य हुई कि जिस वतन को हमने कुछ ही देर पहले टीबी पर देखा था, वह वतन नहीं था है वतन पहले जैसा ही खूब' सूरत है, वह चीन आ रहा है ।"



-'"इसी को कहते हैं अड़गीमार इश्क है"' कहने के पश्चात विजय किसी अन्य से सम्बन्ध स्थापित करने का
प्रयास करने लगा । उसे ऐसा अवश्य लगा था कि उसकी बात का क्रिस्टीना ने कोई जवाब दिया है, किन्तु उस जवाब को सुनने का उसने कोई प्रयास न किया ।
विजय निरन्तर किसी से सम्बन्ध स्थापित करने के प्रयास में व्यस्त था । क्रिस्टीना की आवाज उसके कानों में पडीं --- " किससे बातें करता चाहते हो विजय भैया ?"


उसकी बात का कोई जवाव देने के स्थान पर विजय ने हाथ उठाकर उसे चुप रह का संकेत किया । उसका पूरा ध्यान ट्रांसमीटर की तरफ था, और धीरे धीरे बह सेट पर कह -कह रहा था ---"हैलो हैलो" प्यारे झानझरोखे ।"

----------


## anita

"हेलौ !" दूसरी तरफ से स्वर उभरा---"में बोल हूं ।"



"कौन ?" विजय ने पुछा---"झानझरोखे ?"



"'झानझरोखे नहीं बिजय लेटे, यह हम बोल रहे है ।" दूसरी तेरफ से आवाज आई ।



हल्के से चौक पडा विजय, मुंह से निकला--" कौन… गुरुदेव ?"



"ठीक पहचाना बेटे ।" दुसरी तरफ से सचमुच जैकी वोल रहा था ।


" -पांव लागूं गुरु !" स्वर को संभालते हुए विजय ने एकदम कहा-. "लेकिन इस ट्रांसमीटर पर आप कहाँ से टपक पड़े ।


'"तुम समझ सकते हो विजयकि तुम्हारा झानझरोख इस समय हमारी ही कैद में है ।'.' जैकी ने कहा-"मुझे अफसोस है कि अशरफ यहां से 'आँपरेशन --वेवज. एम से सम्बन्धित सारी सूचनायें तुम्हें देता रहा, किन्तु हम उसके बिषय में कुछ न जान सके।। उसने पीछा भी किया, किन्तु मैं न जान सका कि कोई मेरे पीछे है । सच मुझे सख्त अफसोस है , किन्तु-अफसोस अब तुम्हें भी होगा ।"


" अरे हम तो तुम्हारे बच्चे हैं गुरुदेव ।" विजय ने कहा---अपने झानझरोखे को तुमने कैसे पकड़ लिया ?"


"उसने सोचा था कि वह जैकी बनकर, हैलीकॉप्टर लेकर चमन से हैरी को लेने चला जाएगा ।" जैकी ने बताया -"यह सोचकर वह मेरे घर में घुस आया मुझ पर और --- जूलिया पर उसने एक साथ हमले किए, किन्तु............"


" उसी समय बांण्ड आ गया और उसने झानझरोसे सहित तुम सबका तीया-पांचा कर दिया ।" जैकी की बात पूर्ण होने से पहले ही विजय ने कहना शुरू कर दिया-जो काम अपना झानझरोखे करना चाहता था, वह जेम्स वाण्ड ने किया ।"

----------


## anita

जैकी के चौकने का स्वर----"यह सब कुछ तुम्हें कैसे मालूम ?"



"'हमारा नाम विजय दी ग्रेट है गुरुदेव !" सीना अकड़ाकर विजय ने कहा…"हमें तो यह भी मालूम है कि इस समय हैरी कहां है ? लेकिन पहले तुम यह बताओ कि अपने झांनझरोखे मियां इस समय कहां हैं ?"


--'"हमारी कैद में ।"



" उसे छोड़ दो !"



" क--क्या मतलब ?" निश्चित . रूप से विजय के इस विचित्र आदेश पर जैकी चौका था -"यह बात तुमने "कैसे-कही?"



-"गुरुदेव !" विजय ने मानो जैकी को पुचकार'-"और उसका करोगे क्या ?'"



" आँपरेशन वेवज एम' वाले इस अभियान से तुम्हें हटाने के काम तो अशरफ ही आएगा ।'" जैकी ने कहा------."सुनो विजय, ध्यान से मेरी बात सुनो । इस अभियान पर तुम्हारे बच्चे को भेजा गया है…हैरी को उसका काम है, . वेवज एम का फामुँला सुरक्षित अमेरिका पहुँचाना । मैं अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ कि वह अपने इस अभियान में उस समय तक सफल नहीं होगा जब तक कि बीच में तुम हो, यह समझो कि तुम्हें आदेश देता हैं मैं---तुम इसअविन्यान से हट जाओं ! अगर तुमने मेरे इस आदेश की अवहेलना की तो याद रहे, तुम्हें जीवित अशरफ को देखने का अवसर कभी नहीं मिलेगा ।"



…"वाहं गुरुदेव----यह भी खूब रही ।" विजय ने कहा----"आपने वह कहावत तो सुनी ही होगी फि चूहे के हाथ कत्तर लग गई तो वह स्वयं को बजाज यानी कपडे का व्यापारी ही समझ बैठा ।"

----------


## anita

"'क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"



"यह कि हैरी हैमारीे कैद में है ।" विजय ने कहा--" तुम्हारा मेकअप करके वाण्ड आया था तो हैरी के भेष में उससे विकास मिला । हैरी को विकास ने पहले ही गिरफ्तार कर लिया था ।"



"यह सब बकवास है ।" जैकी चीख पड़ा ।




"कभी--कभी बकवास भी सच होती है गुरुदेव !" विजय ने यहा---" बकवास ही सही, लेकिन सच है । हैरी इस समय हमारी कैद में है और आप भी यह याद रखें कि जो कुछ आपकी कैद में पड़े हमारे झानझरोखे के साथ होगा ठीक वही हैरी के साथ ।"



" बकवांस मत करो विजय ।" दूसरी तरफ से बोलने वाला जैकी चीख पड़ा था--- "जासूसी तुम्हें मैंने सिखाई है । उसी जासूसी का पैतरा तुम मुझ पर चला रहे हो, । मैं जानता हूँ कि हैरी-वेरी कोई नहीं है तुम्हारे पास है यह 'झूठ तुम इस लिये बोल रहे हो, क्योंकि अशरफ को मारने की धमकी जो दी है मैंने । मैं तम्हारी इस चाल में आने वाला नहीं हूँ विजय । "



"अगर इस गलतफहमी में रहें , तो निश्चित रुप से आप वहुत बड़ा धोखा खायेंगे" । विजय ने कहा--" ये सच है कि हैरी हमारे पास है और झानझरोखे के साथ जो भी करो, इस बात को अच्छी तरह-सोच-समझकर करना वही व्यवहार हैरी के साथ भी हो रहा होगा। एक क्षण के लिये सेट पर सन्नाटा छा गया, फिर जैकी की आवाज---" मुझे तुम्हारी बात पर बिलकुल यकीन नहीं है ।"




" और मैं आपकों यकीन दिलाना भी नहीं चाहता ।"


'"तुम्हारे पास क्या सबूत है ?"

----------


## anita

"'क्या ये सबुत कम| है मुझे यह पता है कि तुम्हारे मेकअप में हैरी को लेने जेम्स बाण्ड आया था ।” विजय ने
कहा----"जरा सोचो गुरुदेव, अमेरिका में घटी धटना की जानकारी मुझे कैसे हो गई ? एक ही माध्यम था---ये कि
विकास ने हैरी को गिरफ्तार कर लिया था । स्वयं विकास हैरी के मेकअप में बाण्ड से मिला । उसने वाण्ड को पहचान लिया । तुम स्वयं समझ सकते हो कि विकास ने बाण्ड का क्रिया-कर्म किस ढंग से किंया हौगा ।। बस, स्वयं बाण्ड ने वताया कि क्या कुछ हुआ था ।"



-"ये झूठ है ।" जैकी चीख पड़ा---- "तुम्हारी यह बात प्रभावित नहीं करती कि हैरी तुम्हारी कैद में है सम्भव है कि किसी अन्य माध्यम से तुम्हें यह जानकारी हुई हो । तुम्हारी इस खोखली दलील मैं नहीं मान सकता कि हैरी--------!"



"अगर में ये कहूं गुरूदेव कि आप भी झूठ बोल रहे है----अशरफ आपके पास हैं ही नहीं तो ?"



"'मैं तुम्हारी तरह खोखली धमकियां नहीं दिया करता ।"' जैकी ने कहा---"अशरफ मेरी कैद में है, इसका प्रमाण मैं तुम्हें अभी ट्रांसमीटर पर उसकी आवाज सुनाकर भी दे सकता हूं बोलो----वया तुम सुनवा सकते हो हैरी की आवाज ?"



" गुरु चाहूँ तो अभी अपने ही मुंह से हैरी की आवाज निकालकर आपको यकीन दिला दू ।।" विजय वे कहा…लेकिन फिलहाल मुझे यह हथकंडा अपनाने की कोई अाबश्यकता नहीं है । यह भी जानता हुं कि आपके लिये भी अशरफ की आवाज की नकल करना कोई कठिन काम नहीं है, किन्तु मुझे विश्वास है कि अपना झानझरोखेे आपकी कैद में है और तुम्हें भी विश्वास करना पड़ेगा गुरुदेव----यह कि हैरी हमारी कैद में है । याद रखना, जैसा व्यवहार उसके साथ होगा, वैसा ही हैरी के साथ..........!"कहते के पश्चात् विजय ने एकदम सम्बन्ध विच्छेद कर दिया । दूसरी तरफ से जैकी हैलो -हैलो ही करता रह गया है
पनडुब्बी से बाहर समुंद्र के अथाह जल में जो व्यक्ति अभी-अभी कूदा था उसके हाथ में एक छड़ी थी ।



सम्पूर्ण जिस्म पर गोताखोरी का लिबास ।


पीठ पर दो आक्सीजन के सिलेण्डर रखे थे और पनडुब्बी से कूदते- ही उसने जलपोत के उस हिस्से में मौजूद एक रॉड पकड़ ली थी जो पानी में डूबी थी ।

----------


## anita

मस्त हाथी की भांति जलपोत्त सागर के कलेजे पर दनदना रहा था ।


छड़ी को सम्बाले वह रॉड के सहारे चलता हुआ सागर की सतह पर अा गया ।


इस समय उसका गर्दन से ऊपर का भाग पानी के ऊपर था शेष पानी के अन्दर । धीरे धीरे पानी के अन्दर का भाग भी ऊपर आता जा रहा था ।



रॉड के सहारे चलता हुआ वह जलपोत के पिछले भाग में आ गया है । फिर छपकली की तरह वह जलपोत की ऊंची और चिकनी दीवार पर चिपक गया ।


उसके हाथ-पैरों के चारों पंजों में विचित्र-सी किस्म के दस्ताने थे । ऐसा प्रतीत होता था मानो उसके दस्तानों में हवा भरी हुई हो ।जलपोत को दीवार से उसने दायाँ हाथ हटाया उस हाथ का दस्ताना इस प्रकार फूलता चला गया जैसे किसी माध्यम से उसमें हवा भरी जा रही हो । उसने हाथ सीधा किया, कुछ ऊपर, जलपोत की दीवार पर उसने हाथ रखा ।


उस हाथ के दस्ताने की हवा निकलती चली गई । ज्यों-ज्यों हवा निकलती जा रही पी त्यों-त्यों उस हाय की उंगलियाँ एक विचित्र से ढंग से जलपोत की दीबार पर जमती जा रही थी ।। जब वह हाथ पूर्णतया दीवार पर जम गया तो उसने बायां हाथ दीवार से हटाया । दांयें हाथ की भांति दीवार से हटते ही उस हाथ के दस्ताने में भी हवा भरत्ती चली गयी, फिर दायें हाथ से ऊपर, दीवार पर उसने बायां हाथ जमाया । दस्ताने की हया निकंली और यह हाथ दीवार पर जम गया । फिर दायां हाथ उसने दीवार से हटाया। उसमें हवा भरी दायें से ऊपर चिपकाया ।। इस प्रकार ठीक किसी छपकली की भांति यह जलपोत की ऊंची , सपाट और चिकनी दीबार पर चढ़ता चला गया । जलपोत अपनी स्थायी गति से बढ़ता चला जा रहा था ।


पूरी दीवार पर चढ़ कर: डेक पर पहुंचने में उसे तीस मिनट लग गये ।


डेक पर पहुंचकर उसने निरीक्षण किया । किसी इन्सान की मौजूदगी न पाकर वह डेक पर उतर गया । छडी़ सम्बाले वह एक शेड के नीचे पहुंचा है सर्वप्रथम उसने अपनी पीठ को सिंलेण्डरों के भार से मुक्त किया, कैप उतारी । उसके चेहरे पर चौडे फ्रेम वाला काला चश्मा लगा हुआ था ।

----------


## anita

गोताखोरी का लिबास उतरा तो जिस्म पर मौजूद सफेद कपडे चमचमा उठे ।



पैरों में क्रैपसोल के सफेद जूते थे , अपना शेष सामान वहीं छोड़कर उसने छड़ी उठाई और डेक से नीचे जाने वाली सीढियों की तरफ बढ़ गया । उसका रंग गोरा था…दृध जैसा । कद लम्बा । विकास की भांति ही लम्बा ।। लम्बे-लम्बे कदमों के साथ वह बढ रहा था ।।



सीढियां उतरकर वह एक गैलरी में पहुंचा ।


सीढ़ियों के नीचे समीप ही खडे़ एक चीनी सैनिक ने उसे देख लिया था । देखते ही सैनिक ने फुर्ती के साथ उसकी तरफ गन तान ली और चिल्लाया…"कौन हो तुम ? कहां चले आते हो ? " 



किन्तु जबाब में दूध जैसे कपडों बाला उसके ऊपर अा गिरा था ।



सफैद बूट की ठोकर इतनी जोर से उसकी कनपटी पर पडी थी कि अपने कंठ से चीख निकालता हुया वह धड़ाम से जलपोत के फर्श पर गिरा उसके हाथों से निकलकर गन तो हवा में लहराती हुई बहुत दूर जा गिरी थी ।।



वह फुर्ती के साथ खड़ा हुआ।



अब भी नहीं पहचाना मुझे गुलाबी अधरों से निकली वाणी के साथ ही उसके मस्तक पर बल पड़ गया----" मै
" व....व....वतन !" सैनिक का पोर-पोर कांप उठा ।।

----------


## anita

एक जहरीली मुस्कान गुलाबी होंठों पर उभरी । ऐसे, जैसे कोई लड़का म्यान से तलवार निकाले । छडी के अन्दर से खींचकर हहिडयों का बना मुगदर निकाल लिया वतन ने ।



सैनिक की आंखों में साक्षात मौत नृत्य कर रही थी । भय के कारण चेहरां पीला पड़ा हुआ था । वह पीछे हट रहा था और धीरे-धीरे लम्बे कदमों के साथ वतन उसकी तरफ बढ रहा था ।



सैनिक के पीछे दीवार आ गई । अब वह और अधिक पीछे नहीं हट सकता था ।


वतन का मुगदर वाला हाथ ऊपर उठा मुगदर हवा में लहरा उठा और सन्नाकर वह अभी सैनिक के जिस्म के किसी भाग से टकराने ही वाला था कि सैनिक गिड्रगिड़ा उठा-"न---न---नहीं मुझे मत मारो , मैंने कुछ नहीं किया ।" हाथ रुक गया वतन का , मस्तक पर पडा बल, गहरा बहुत गहरा हो उठा। बोला---"' तुम्हारे चेहरे पर आतंक देख रहा हूँ । मौत के भय की परछाइयां कभी यह परछाइयां मैंने अपनी मां और बहन के चेहरों पर देखी थीं किन्तु किन्तु उन-जालियों ने उन्हें छोड़ा नही था ।। मैं तुम्हें छोड सकता हूँ।"



रो पडा सैनिक--" तुम्हें छोड़ने की कुछ शर्त हैं मेरी ।"


सैनिक की आंखों में प्रश्न उभर आया । जैसे पूछ रहा हो…" क्या ?"



"बताओ कि विकास इत्यादि इस जलपोत में कहा कैद हैं ?"



सैनिक के चेहरे पर हिचकिचाहट के भाव उभर अाये ।

----------


## anita

"'तुम्हारा नाम तो नहीं जानता मैं ।" बेहद गम्भीर स्वर में वतन ने कहा--"यह भी सुन लो कि तुम्हारी कौम से घृणा है मुझे । नजानते हो, क्यों? इसलिये, क्योंकि तुम समझते हो कि दुनिया में जीवित रहने का अधिकार सिर्फ तुन्हीं का है ।
तुम्हारा वस चले तो सारी दुनिया को अाग लगा दौ तुम । स्वयं जीवित रहने के लिये दूसरों को फाड़कर खा जाओ । मैं अहिंसा को मानने वाला हूँ, हिंसा का क्या परि'गाम होता है, वह मैंने अपनी मां, बहन और पिता को लाशों पर देखा है । सोचता हूं कि मेरे कारण दुनिया का कोई भी इन्सान उस हिंसा का शिकार न हो, किंतु ऐसी बात भी नहीं कि मैं हिंसा का प्रयोग नहीं कर सकता । मैग्लीन और उसके बेटे का अंजाम सारी दुनिया को पता है । मैं महात्मा गांधी की तरह महान नहीं, जो हिंसा का प्रयोग करने की कसम ही उठा लूँ । हां यह अवश्य मानता हूं कि जहाँ अहिंसा से काम हो सके वहां हिंसा प्रयोग नीच व्यक्ति करते हैं । जो सोदेश्य के लिए हिंसा का प्रयोग नहीं करता, मैं उसे भी नीच समझता हूँ । मेरे सिद्धान्त पर गौर करो और फिर सोचो कि तुम्हें क्या करना है, वे लोग कहाँ कैद हैं ? यह बताना है या.....?"


" मैं वता रहा हूँ ।" बुरी तरहसे गिड़गिड़ा उठा सैनिक ।


" बोलो ?"


"जलपोत की सबसे निचली मंजिल के कमरा नम्बर दस में ।" 'सैनिक ने जबाब दिया ।



मुगदर छडी के अन्दर रख लिया वतन ने बोला------"इस बात के लिए धन्यवाद कि तुमचे मुझे-हिंसा का प्रयोग करने पर विवश नहीं किया, लेकिन याद रखना, तुम जहां खड़े हो जिस, पोजीशन में खड़े थे, उसी. तरह वही खडे हो जाओगे । मेरे विषय में किसी से भी कुछ नहीं कहोगे। यूं समझो कि तुम्हें यह पता ही नहीं है कि वतन यहाँ से गुजरा . है"


" जी हां ।" उसकी जुबान सूख गई थी ।




"उम्मीद हैकि तुम मुझे हिंसा अपनाने के लिए विवश नहीं करोगे ।" कहने के साथ ही वतन उसके पास से मुडा है छड़ी टेकता हुअा वह गैलरी में इस प्रकार आगे बढ गया, मानो उसके पीछे कोई हो ही नहीं । लम्बे लम्बे कदमों के साथ वह गैलरी में ठीक इस प्रकार बढा चला जो रहा था, मानो वह चमन के राष्ट्रपति भवन में ही टहल रहा हो ।
जैसे ही वह गेलेरी कें एक मोड पऱ मुड़ा उसने देखा एक सैनिक उसकी तरफ आ रहा था ।

----------


## anita

वतन को देखते ही वह बुरी तरह चौककर ठिठका । गजब की तेजी के साथ उसने कन्धे पर से गन उतारी, किन्तु अभी वह उस गन को किसी पर फायर करने की पोजीशन में भी नहीं ला पाया था कि वतन का मुगदर इतनी जोर है उसकी कनपटी पर पड़ा कि वह चीख पडा ।



एक ही वार में उसकी कनपटी की कोई नस फट गई ।।



कोई बाँध टूट गया मानो---- फव्बारे जैसा रूप धारण करके बह उठा । गन तो कभी की उसके हाथ से निकलकर फर्श पर गिर चुकी थी । उसके कंठ से निकलने वाली वह भयानक चीख--उसके इस जीवन की अन्तिम चीख थी ।



वतन से डरी हुई रूह, उसके जिस्म पर लात मारकर ईश्वरपुरी जा पहुंची थी और अब इस प्रयास में थी कि यमराज अपने खाते-में उसकी एण्ट्री कर ले जब तक उसके शरीर को जलपोत के फर्श पर पड़ा देखकर वतन के मस्तक पर बल पड़ गया ।


हहिडयों से बने मुगदरं पर उसके खून का अंश आ गया था ।


वतन ने मुगदर छडी में ऱखा और निश्चित भाव से आगे वढ़ गया ।


इस मंजिल की शेष गौलरी में उसे कोई नहीं टकराया । सीढि़यां लय करता हुआ जब वह नीचे की मंजिल की तरफ़ बढ़ रहा था तो सीढियों के नीचे, खड़ा एक सैनिक सतर्क हो गया, किंतु', अभी वह अपनी सतर्कता का कोई लाभ भी नहीं , उठा पाया था कि हवा में संनाती हुई मुगदऱ ने कनपटी पर चोट करके उसकी रूह को भी शरीर त्यागकर ईश्वरपुरी की तरफ रवाना पर दिया ।।


पुन: मुगदर को छेड़ी में रखकर वतन आगे बढ गया ।


उस मंजिल को गैलरी में घूमतां वह एक हलि कमरे में गया ।

----------


## anita

हाँल एकदम खाली था और हाँल जिस दरवाजे से अन्दर प्रविष्ट हुआ था, ठीक उसके सामने हाल का एक दूसरा दरवाजा चौपट खुला पडा़ था ।


हाँल मं से गुजरकर उस दरबाजे में से ही निकल जाने का निश्चय किया था वतन ने । अभी वह हाँल के ठीक बीचोबीच ही पहुँचा था कि बिधुत की सी गति से हाँल में खटाखट की आवाजें गुजं उठी ।


वतन ने देखा--पूरे-हॉल में अनगिनत दरवाजे उत्पन्न हो गये थे । प्रत्येक दरवाजे पर तीन-तीन सैनिक उसकी तरफ गन ताने खड़े थे ।


एक पल के लिये वतन ठिठका ।


चेहरे पर किसी भी प्रकार की घबराहट का एक भी चिन्ह न उभरा ।


अगले ही पल--वह इस प्रकार आगे बड़ गया मानो उसे किसी की उपस्थिति का आभास न हो ।


" वतन !"


इस आवाज ने विद्युत की सी गति से उसे पलटने पर विवश कर दिया ।



देखा-----एक नाटा चीनी खडा़ था । होठों पर कूर मुस्कान लिये वोला-----"मेरा नाम हवानची है ।"



वतन की दृष्टि हवानची के बराबर में खडे उस सैनिक पर स्थिर हो गई थी…जिसे वह अहिंसा का प्रयोग करता हुआ जीवित छोड़ आया था ।

----------


## anita

हवानची के बराबर में खड़े उस चेहरे पर भी करीब-करीब हवानची जैसी मुस्कान थीं ।।


उसे घूरता हुआ वतन गुर्रा उठा…..."तुम जैसे व्यकित ही मेरे अहिंसा के सिद्धांत को ताक पर रखवा देते हैं ।"



"मूर्ख हो तुम, जो इस ज़माने में अहिंसा की पोटली को बांधे फिरते हो । सैनिक गुर्राया ।


उत्तर में तेजी के साथ उनकी तरफ बढा वतन ।


सहमकर सैनिक हवानची के पीछे आ गया ।


बेपैदी के लोटे की तरह घूमकर हवानची वतन की तरफ बढा, बोला-"हवानची है मेरा नाम ।"


एक पल के लिये वतन ठिठका, बोला---" तुम्हारा नाम नहीं पुछा मैंने ।"


"लेकिन मैंने बता दिया है।"
वतन ने वैसी दृढता के साथ ही उससे आगे बढ़करं कहा -----" तुम्हारा नाम कोई ऐसी तोप नहीं है, जिससे मैं डरूं । सच पूछो तो अपना नाम बताकर तुमने अपने अब तक के जीवन की सबसे बडी भूल की है । उम्मीद मुझे ये है कि यह तुम्हारे जीवन की अंतिम भूल सांवित होगी । इससे बड़ी या छोटी भूल करने के लिए मैं तुम्हें जिन्दा छोडुंगा नहीं । क्या बताया था तुमने अपना नाम एक बार फिर कहना ।



"हवानची ।" वह वतन से बिना तनिक भी प्रभावित हुए गुर्राया ।।


--"'हूं ।" जैसे जहर से बुझ गये वतन के के अधर ----" तो तुम हो वह हवानची जिसने अपनी जिदगी का आखिरी खून विकास का करने की कसम खाई है ? हुचांग का साला ? तुम । हत्या करोंगे विकास की ?"

----------


## anita

पुन: मुस्कराया हवानची बोला----तुम्हें शक है कुछ ?"



" कभी देखा है विकास को ?" पूछा वतन ने ।



" मेरी कैद में है वह ।"



-"इसीलिये उसकी हत्या की बात सोच ली ।" वतन ने कहा---"स्वंतन्त्र होता तो स्वयं को बचाते फिरते!"




--"घवरांओ नहीं ।" हवानची ने कहा----" अपनी प्रतिज्ञा नहीं तोडुंगा विकास की हत्या मेरे द्वारा की गई अंतिम हत्या होगी । अब यह आवश्यक है कि उससे पहले मैं तुम्हें मारू ।


" ख्बाब देखने छोड दो हवानची !" वतन मुस्कराया ----"मुझे तुमसे हमदर्दी है । शायद इसलिये कि तुम विकार से अपने जीजां के खून का बदेला लेना चाहते हो । अपनी बहन की मांग का सिंदुर उजड़ने का बदला लेना चाहते हो , किंन्तु ये सोचो कि बिकास ने तुम्हारे जीजा की हत्या , इसलिये की हैं क्योंकी वह मानवता के मस्तक पर एक कलंक था । धरती मां उसका बोझ नहीं सह सकती थी । "



" वतन ।" हवानची दहाड उठा ।



"’चीखो मत, चीखने से कोई समस्या हल नहीं होती है ।" वतन ने शान्ति के साथ कहा----" सच्चाई बदल नहीं जायेगी । तुम्हारे चीखने से नर्कमें पड़ा तुम्हारा जीजा उछल कर स्वर्ग में नहीं जा गिरेगा ।"

----------


## anita

मैं कहता जुबान सम्भालकर बात करो !"



'"दूसरे की नही, अपनी जुबान पर ध्याना-दो हबानची , शायद तुम जानते नहीं कि वह क्या-वया कह रही है !"



वतन ने कहा--"तुम्हें तो पता है हिंसा का प्रयोग सिर्फ उसी स्थिति में करता हूं मैं, जब अहिंसा से काम न चले !"


"क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"



"यह कि तुम लोगों के बीच मैं अकेला जरूर हूं , लेकिन वास्तव में अकेला हूँ नहीं हूं !" वतन ने कहा-"यह याद रखना कि अगर मुझे , इस जलपोत में कुछ हो गया तो इसे जलपोत की पेंदी में एक वडा छेद हो जायेगा । वह छेद कहाँ हुआ है, यह रहस्य भी तुम्हें उस समय पता लगेगा, जव जलपोत डूबने लगेगा ।"



कुटिलता के साथ मुस्कराया हवानचीं, बोला---इस किस्म की झूठी बातों में-फंसने वाला नहीं हूँ मैं ।" -



" सच को झूठ समझना सबसे बड़ी बेवकूफी है ।"'



"अौर सबसे वडी बेवकूकी है समझदाऱ आदमी के सामने झूठ बोलना ,जो उसके सामने चल न सके!" हवानवी ने कहा -" मैं दावे के साथ कह सकता कि कम-से-कम तुम्हारा आदमी इस जलपोत में कोई ऐसा छद नहीं करेंगे जिसके परिणामस्वरूप यह जलपोत डूबे । जानते हो, क्यों ? इसलिये कि तुम उन्हें कभी ऐसा आदेश दे ही नहीं सकते है क्योंकि तुम्हे: मालूम है कि इम जलपोत पर विकास भी है । हम जलपोत में डूवेंगे तो विकास भी बचा नहीं रहेगा !"


वतन के मस्तिष्क की एक झटका सा लगा ।

----------


## anita

यह बात सच थी कि उसने झूठ बोला था है इस मकसद से कि इस झांसे में आकर वे किसी भी प्रकार की हिंसात्मक वारदात करने का साहस न कर सकें, किन्तु…किन्तु हवानची? वतन को लगा सचमुच हवानची एक खतरनाक जासूस है ।



मगर अपने किसी भी भाव को वतन ने चेहरे से स्पष्ट न होने दिया ।
वतन बोला--"कभी-कभी अपने ही दिमाग का कोई… ख्याल, अपने लिये मौत का कारण बन जाता है !" वतन ने कहा-मेरा सिद्धान्त यह भी है कि अगर सौ नीच व्यक्तियों की मारना हो और एक सच्चा इन्तान भी मारना आवश्यक तो-----"



"छोडो इन बातों को ।" उसने वतनं का रोक दिया ----"यह जलपोत डूबने लगेगा तो मैं स्वयं फैसला कर लूगा कि मुझे क्या करना है फिलहाल तुम मुझे यह बताओ कि इस जलपोत पर क्या करने आये हो ?"



"अपने दोस्त विकास को यहां से निकालने और फिल्में लेने जो इस समय तुम्हारे कब्जे मैं है ।"




--"'मुझे दुख है कि इनमें से तुम्हारा कोई भी ख्वाब पूरां नहीं होगा ।"



"और मुझे दुख है कि तुम्हारा लोटे जैसा शरीर मुझे रोक नहीं सकेगा !"



कहने को वतन ने कह तो दिया, किन्तु प्रतिक्रियास्वरू   उसने जब हबानची का चेहरा देखा, जो किसी शुगरमिल के बायलर की तरह तप रहा था । नेत्र मानो मोटे-मोटे खून के गोले बन गये थे ।


वतन ने उसके चेहरे को एक बिचित्र सी अनुभूती के बीच तनते देखा ।

----------


## anita

उसने यह भी देखा कि चारों . . तरफ खडे सैनिक, सतर्क हो गए हैं ।


वतन ने स्थिति को भांपा स्वयं भी सतर्क हुआ और बीला-----"क्या लोटा शब्द अच्छा नहीं लगता तुम्हें ?'"




" कोई फायर नहीं करेगा !" इतनी जोर है चीखा …हवानची कि सम्पूर्ण जलपोत कांपता सा महसूस हुया-------- बहुत नाम सुना है इसका । इसे मैं ही देखूंगा । सुना है विकास के बाद दुनिया का सबसे खतरनाक लडका यही है ।"



मुस्कान थी वतन के होंठों पर, बोला…"तुम शायद हिसा का सहारा लेना.........!"




"मिस्टर वतन !" जैसे शेर की मौत पर शेरनी दहाड उठे------" सुना है कि विकास के बाद, दुनिया के दूसरे खतरनाक लडके तुम हो है चाहूँ तो मेरे एक ही इशारे पर सैकडों गोलियां तुम्हारे शरीर में धंस जायें है"



"कोशिश करके देख लो !" वतन मुस्कराया ।
"कोशिश तो ये है कि मैं तुम्हारा वह खतरनाकपन देखना चाहता हूं !" हवानची गुर्रा उठा--------"तुम पर कोई गोली नहीं चलेगी । मेरे अलावा कोई तुम पर किसी प्रकार का हमला नहीं करेगा मुझसे बचना है तुम्हें यह देखना है कि यह लोटा ...........!"



और अपनी बात बीच में ही छोड़कर नाटा हवानची उछल पड़ा । ठीक इस तरह, मानो उसके पैरों में स्प्रिंग लगे हो । ठीक किसी कबूतर की भांति हवा में कलाबाजियाँ खाता हुआ वह वतन के ऊपर पहुंचा और अपनी दोनों टागों का वतन के चेहरे पर इतना तेज प्रहार किया उसने कि वतन के कंठ से चीख निकल गई ।

----------


## anita

हवा में उछलकर वतन दूर जा गिरा । आँखों से चश्मा उतरकर गिर गया था !




दूसरे ही पल उठा सिंगही का वह शिष्य तो उसने देखा--------



ठीक उसके सामने बडी-बड़ी आँखों से आग उगल रहा था हवानची !



वतन की नीली झील-सी गहरी आंखों में पानी तैर रहा था ।


स्थिर से नेत्रों से उसने हवानची को देखा और बोला----"मुझे मेरे सिद्धांत के दूसरे पहलू पर आने के लिये विवश न करो हवानची !"



किन्तु उसकी बात का जबाव अपनी जुबान से देने के मूड में नहीं था हैवानची ।


सचमुच उसका शरीर किसी बिना पेंदी के लौटे को तरह जमीन पर लुढ़का और कब वह जोक की तरह आकर वतन की टांगों से चिपट गया, यह स्वयं वतन भी न जान सका !


उसे तो इस बात का आभास उस समय हुआ, जब बह धड़ाम से गिरा !


टांगों में अंब भी हवांनची जोक बनकर चिपटा हुआ था। वतन को लगा, उसकी दोनों, टांगों की हड्डियां चरमरा-कर टूटने वाली हैं !. . उसे अब जाकर आभास हुआ कि सचमुच हवानची हर तरह से बहुत खतरनाक आदमी है ! उसके लोटे जैसे नाटे
शरीर में न सिर्फ विदुत से भी कहीं अधिक फुर्ती है, बल्कि----उसके शरीर में बला की ताकत भी है !

----------


## anita

वतन को लगा कि उसकी टागें फौलादी सरियों के बीच फंस गई हैं ! वह समझ चुका था कि अगर शीघ्र ही किसी तरकीब से उसने अपनी टागों को हबानची की पकड़ से मुक्त न किया तो वह उसकी टागें तोड़ डालेगा ।



वतन का मस्तिष्क चेतन हुआ ।


अपनी पुरी शक्ति समेट कर उसने टांगों की एक तीव्र झटका दिया !


किन्तु झटका खाकर रह गया नाटा हवानची ! टागें उससे मुक्त होने की तो बात ही दूर, बन्धन की सख्ताई में लेशमात्र भी तो परिवर्तन नहीं आया । वतन के कंठ से अब टांग की पीड़ा के कारण चीख निकलने वाली थीं । एकाएक उसे अपने गुरु का सिखाया हुआ एक दांव याद आ गया ।

उसकी आँखों के सामने मुस्कराते हुए सिंगही का चेहरा उभरा । मानो वतन के गुरु ने उसे कोई निर्देश दिया !


अपनी टांगों को एकदम फैला लिया वतन ने । टांगो को उसी स्थिती में रखे वह बैठे गया, अव…वह आसानी के साथ अपनी टांगों से लिपटे हवानची को देख सकता था ।



उस समय टांगों की हड्डियां कड़-कड़ बोलने लगी थीं जव वतन के दायें हाथ का कैरेट हवानची की मेंढक जैसी गर्दन पर पड़ा ।


एक चीख के साथ हवानची का चेहरा थोडा सा झुका तो वतन का घुटना मुड़कर फटाक से उसकी नाक पर पड़ा । तुरन्त ही दूंसरी बार ,चीखकर हवानची दुसरी तरफ लुढ़क गया । घुटना ठीक नाक पर लगृने के कारण उसकी नाकं से खून बहने लगा था । वतन ने फूर्ती के साथ उठकर खड़ा होना चाहा, किन्तु खड़ा होते_ही लड़खड़ा गया वह ।


उसे लगा कि अगर उसने अपने जिस्म का भार टांगों पर डाला तो कोई न कोई हडडी अवश्य टूट जायेगी । अभी वह स्वयं को संभाल भी नहीं पाया था कि हवानची की दोनों टागें दो भारी मूसलों की तरह उसकी छाती पर पड़ी ।


न चाहते हुए भी वह चीखता हुआ गिरा।

----------


## anita

अभी वह गिरा ही था कि उसने अपने, ऊपर लहराते इन्सानी जिस्म का आभास पाया । कुछ और न सूझा वतन को दो तीन करवटें ले गया वह 1 फटाक से हवानची खाली फ्लोर पर गिरा ! उछलकर खडा हुआ! इस बार जो वह गेंद की तरह वतन की तरफ उछल तो---------



लम्बी टांग घूम गई बतन की ।



प्रहार हवानची के चेहरे पर हुआ । गेंद की तरह्र ही उछल कर दूर जा गिरा ।


उठने से पहले ही उसने महसूस किया कि वह किसी के हाथों में है और उन हाथों ने उसे वापस फर्श, पर पटक दिया ।



कमाल कर दिया हवानंची ने।


बेशक उसके कंठ से चीख निकली किंन्तु फर्श से टकराते ही किसी रबर के बबुये की तृरह उछलकर खड़ा हो गया । सामने उससे तिगुना लम्बा लड़का खड़ा था वतन ।



हवानची ने अपनी पेटी वाले स्थान पर हाथ मारा और अगले ही पल उसके हाथ में सर्प की भांति एक कांटेदार पेटी लहरा रहीं थी । उसके अग्रिम भाग में पीतल का एक मोटा गोला था ।



वतन को आभास हो गया कि इस पेटी के एक भी बार का परिणाम क्या हो सकता है ।



अंपनी सम्पूर्ण' इन्द्रियों को सचेत करके वंह्र बोला…"बस खत्म हो गई मर्दानगी ?"

----------


## anita

किन्तु------उछलकर बिजली के उस बेटे ने वतन पर पेटी का वार किया ।



स्वयं कों बचाने की खूब चेष्टा की वतन ने, किंतु बचा न सका ।


हाँ, इतना अवश्य हुया कि पीतल का गोला उसके सिर पर लगने के स्थान पर कन्धे पर लगा । पेटी की कांटों ने-उसकी खाल नोंचली ।


दर्द से, तिलमिलाकर वह गिरा ।


उसका भाग्य था कि यह अपनी छड़ी पर गिरा । पलक झपकते ही उसने छड़ी उठा ली अोर एक अनजाने से खतरे का मुकाबला करने के लिए उसेने छडी यूं ही हवा में ऊंपर उठा दी ।-हवानची की पेटीका अगला वार उस छड़ी पर रूक गया ।
जब तक हवानची पेटी को घुमाकर तीसरा वार करता, तब तक वतन न सिर्फ खड़ा हो गया था बल्कि हड्डियों का मुगदर -उसने छड़ी के अन्दर से खींच लिया था । अब अपने हाथ में दबी पेटी को हवानची लहरा रहा था तो वतन मुगदर को अपने जिस्म की ढाल बनाये हुए था ।



उसके दूसरे हाथ में खाली छड़ी थी । फिर-बिजली के उन दोनों बेटों के बीच शुरू हुआं एक भयानक युद्ध । निश्चित रूप से हवानची भी लड़ने के अच्छे तरीके जानता था और साथ ही उसके जिस्म में आश्चर्यचकित कर देने बाली शक्ति भी थी ।






इधर वतन ! मुजरिमों के बादशाह सिंगही का शिष्य ।


स्वयं सिंगही का कहना है कि वतन को उसने वह सब सिखाया है, जो स्वयं भी नहीं जानता ।… . .

----------


## anita

एक-दूसरे से लड़ते-लड़ते लहूलुहान हो गए । न जाने वतन हबानची की पेटियों के कितने वार अपने शरीर पर झेल चूका था । न जाने हवानची के जिस्म की खवर किंतनी बार वतन के मुगदर ने ली थी !

वतन का सफेद लिबास खूँन के धब्बों से सज गया था ! उसमें कुछ उसका खून था और कुछ हवानची का ।

जगह-जगह से कपड़े फट भी गए थे ।


दोनों ही हिंसक भेडि़ये जैसे लग रहे थे ।

अन्त में-तब जबकि वतन के अपने मुगदर का वार पूरी ताकत से हवानची के चेहरे पर किया ।


पहले तो रंग-बिरंगे तारे नाच उठे हबानची की आँखों के सामने, फिर अंधेरे की एक गहरी चादर फैलने लगी । उसी समय हडिडयो का-मुगदर उसकी पसलियों से टकराया उसने महसूस किया कि वह बेहोश होता जा रहा है ।



अचेतना के सागर में खोते हुए-हबानची के मस्तिष्क मैं अाखरी बार यह आया कि अगर वह बेहोश हो गया तो वतन विकास इत्यादि को इस जलपोत से निकाल ले जाएगा उसने स्वयं को बेहोश होने से राकने की काफी चेष्ठा की, किन्तु उसने महसूस किया की वह लड़खड़ाकर गिर चुका है । पेटी उसके हाथ से छूट गई है और अब किसी भी तरह वह स्वयं को बेहोश होने से नहीं रोक सकेगा, तो बेहोश होने से पूर्व ही चीख पड़ा ----- " फॉयर !"
"फायर " और हवानची से वतन को यह उम्मीद जैसे पहले ही थी ।



हवानची का आदेश होते ही चारों तरफ से गनें गूंज उठी । सैकडों दहकते शोले वतन की तरफ लपके।


बस, खतरे का मुकाबला करने के लिए वतन अगर तैयार न होता तो न जाने कितनी गोलियां उसके शरीर में धंस चुकी होतीं ।




किन्तु वतन…उफ. । वतन ने साबित कर दिया कि विकास से किसी भी तरह कमं नहीं है बह । उसने एक ऐसी भयानक कला का प्रदर्शन किया, जिसका-प्रदर्शन एक बार स्वयं-विकास ने अमेरिका में किया था । वह कला विकास को स्वयं जैकी ने सिखाई थी ।

----------


## anita

इस कला में सिंगहीं को महारत हासिल थी और इस समय वतन द्वारा उसी कला का प्रदर्शन इस बात का प्रमाण था कि सिंगही का यह कथन बिल्कुल सत्य है कि, उसके पास एक भी कला ऐसी नहीं है जो उसने वतन को न सिखाई हो ।


वह कला थी-लाठी की मदद से गोलियों से अपनी रक्षा करना ।



इस कला में लाठियाँ इस प्रकार धुमाई जाती हैं कि लाठी घूमाने वाले के चारों तरफ एक व्यूह-सा बना लेती है । कला का प्रवर्तन करने वाले के हाथ बिजली से भी कहीं अधिक. तेजी है घूमते-है । लाठी इस तेजी से शरीर के चारों तरफ घूमती, है कि एक व्यू-सा बन जाता है । चारों तरफ़ से चाहे जितनी भी गोलियां चलाई जायें, किन्तु गोली उसके शरीर तक नहीं पहुंच पाती । सारी गोलियां लाठी पर ही लगती हैं । प्रदर्शन करने वाला फूतींला और इस कला का माहिर हो।


प्रेरक पाठको, यहाँ मैं लिख देना आवश्यक समझता हूँ कि लाठी चलाने का यह तरीका मेरी कल्पना की देन नहीं है, बल्कि इस किस्म की लाठी चलाने वाले को मैं जानता हूँ और हाँ कोई चाहे तो मैं किसी को भी ' उससे मिलवा सकता ' हूं । लाठी का काम वतन छड़ी से ले रहा था।
एक व्यूह टानाए छड़ी उसके चारों ओर धूम रहीं थी । स्वयं वतन का जिस्म भी किसी फिरकनी की भाति धूम रहा था । छडी नजर नही आ रही थी, किन्तु धांय धायं के बीच गोलियों की छड़ से टकराने की आवाज भी गूंज रही थी ।



इस कला को देखकर चीनी हतप्रभ रह गए ।।



किसी की भी वतन की छडी़ नजर नहीं आ रही थी, किन्तु एक अजीब-सा-व्यूह वतन के चारों ओर देख रहेथे ।



साथ ही उनकी गोलियां वतन के-जिस्म तक पहुंचने से पहले ही उस व्यूह से टकराती और छिटककर दूर जा गिरती ।

----------


## anita

नाजाने किस धातु की छड़ थी वह टूटी नहीं।


इस चमत्कृत कर देने वाला कला का प्रदर्शन तो कर है रहा था वतन क्रिन्तु स्वयं उसका मस्तिष्क परेशान था ।



गोलियां उस पर चारों तरफ से बरस रहीं थीं! जब तक वह अपने चारों और व्यूह बनाए हुए था तब तक बचा हुआ था परन्तु, व्यू बनाए हुए वतन के मस्तिष्क में प्रश्न था , आखिर कब तक इस छड़ को घुमाता रहेगा ।


कब तक इस व्यूह को बनाए रखेगा ।



एक घंटे--दो घंटे--तीन....चार.... कभी तो उसे रुकना ही पड़ेगा !


कभी तो वह थककर शिथिल होगा ही ? तब.....तब क्या होगा ? इनकी गोलियां उसके शरीर को छेद डालेंगी ?




तो तो इस खतरे से स्वयं को मुक्त करने क लिए वह क्या करे ?क्या ?



जिस तरह छडी को घुमाता हुआ वह स्वयं चकरा रहा था, उसी तरह उसके मस्तिष्क में यह प्रश्न चकरा रहा था।



' गोली चलाने वाले सैनिक उसकी यह कला देखकर गोली में चलाना भी भूल गए ।



हैरत से फिरकनी की भांति धूमते वतन और उसके चारों और चकराते उस अवेध व्यूह को देखने लगे थे जिसे गनों की गोलियाँ भी तोड़ न पा रही थीं ।

----------


## anita

अपने मस्तिष्क में बस प्रश्न को लिए वहाँ कोई एक घंटे तक छड़ी घुमाता रहा । आखिर, अचानक उसके कानों में एक आवाज पड़ी--शाबाश-------शाबाश मेरे मिट्टी के शेर । कमाल कर दिया तुने ----" वाह !"
इस आवाज को वह पहचान गया ।

परन्तु सुन कर ठिठका नहीं । ब्यूह उसी प्रकार बना हुआ वह बोला----"मुझे बचाओ। बिजय चचा । अब मुझमें ज्यादा देर तक यह ब्युह बनाए रखने की ताकत नहीं है ।"

"अभी लौ बटन प्यारे ! तुम्हारी इस कला को देखकर रोंगटे खड़े हो गए हमारे, अब कमाल देखो हमारे ।"


विजय की इस आवाज के बाद फायरों की गति तेज हो गई !


फिर, कुछ ही देर बाद विजय की गुर्राहट स्वयं वतन ने भी सुनी । वह कह रहा था---""अपने-अपने हथियार फेक दो चीनी चमगादडों वरना तुम्हारा ये हवानची हमारे सामने फर्श पर बेहोश पड़ा है-हमारे रिवॉल्वर से एक ऐसी टाफी निकलेगी कि इसका सर तरबूज बन जाएगा । अमी तो इसके होश में आने की उम्मीद है ,किन्तु अगर ऐसा हो गया तो कभी होर्श में नहीं आ सकेगा हैं । वतन को नही पता कि चिनियों पर विजय के शब्दों की क्या प्रतिक्रिया हुई !


वह तो पागलों की तरह बस, अपने चारों-तरफ छड़ी घुमाए चला जा रहा था । उसका दिमाग बुरी तरह घूम रहा था । हर पल जैसे ऐसा लग रहा था कि वह अब गिरा---अब गिरा, मगर उस समय तक वह स्वयंको संभाले रखना चाहता था जब तक कि विजय की तरफ से उसे रुक जाने, का आदेश न मिले ।


पुन: विजय द्वारा चीनियों को दी गई चेतावनी उसके कानों में गूँजी-- ।


तीसरी चेतावनी के बाद !


विजय की आवाज---"बस, मेरे मिट्टी के शेर ! अब बंद करो ये सर्कस का कमाल और-अपने हाथ से छड़ी छोडकर वंह लहराया और चक्कर खाकर धड़ाम से गिरा । इतनी देर से एक ही दिशा में धुमते-घूमते उसका दिमाग तरह भिन्ना गया था । सांस धोंकनी की भांति चल रही थी ।

----------


## anita

यही कार था कि वह स्वय को संभालं नहीं सका ।


इसके बाद क्या हुया, वह कुछ न जान सका । उसकी आंखो के सामने काजल-सा अधकार छाता चला गया और मस्तिष्क को अवचेतना के गहन सागर में डूबने से वह न रोक सका, किन्तु होश के अन्तिम क्षण में उसे यह तसल्ली थी किं वह सुरक्षित है ।होश आया तो उसे छत दीवारें, फर्श अर्थात् सारा हाँल अब भी घूमता-सा प्रतीत हो रहा था । अभी तक उसका दिमाग हिलोरें ले रहा था । विजय का स्वर उसे ऐसा लग रहा था मानो वह स्वप्न में कहीं बहुत दूर से अारहा हो ।


विजय कह रहा था--"घबराओ मत बटन प्यारे,हमने संवार दिए हैं काम सारे ।"


आंखें खोल दी वतन ने, देखा-वह स्वयं एक लम्बी मेज पर पड़ा था । समीप ही विजय खड़ा था । सब कुछ तेजी के साथ घूमता प्रतीत हुआ उसे ।


उसने देखा उस हाँल में अनेक टी० वी० स्क्रीनें फिट थी ।

उनमें से सिर्फ एक टी० वी० अॉन था ।।


स्क्रीन पर जलपोत के चालक-कक्ष का दृश्य मौजूद था। दो चालक जलपोत को चला रहे थे ।। उनके चेहरे पर छाये भय को वतन स्पष्ट देख सकता था । अभी वह कुछ बोल भी न पाया था कि विजय ने कहा-----"घबराना मत बटन मियां, . साले सभी चीनी चमगादडों को मैंने निहत्थे करके एक कक्ष में बन्द कर दिया है, सिर्फ ये दोनों चालक ही स्वतन्त्र है और इतनी शराफत ये जलपोत को से इसलिए चला रहे हैं ,क्योंकि इन्हें पता है कि हम प्रत्येक पल इन्हें स्क्रीन पर देख रहे है और इनकी किसी भी हरकत से ईश्वरपुरी के लिए इनका टिकट कटा सकते हैं !"


वतन ने अपने दिमाग को नियन्त्रित किया । लम्बी मेज पर उठकर बैठ गया वह । पुन: सिर बुरी तरह चकराया ।


"अमां तुम, उठते क्यों हो, बटन प्यारे ? विजयं ने उसे रोकने का प्रयास किया ।। " चचा ।" होश में आने के बाद पहला शब्द कहा वतन ने ---" अपने चरणों की धूल तो लेने दो ।" कहने के साथ
ही मेज से उतरकर खड़ा हो गया वह। चरण स्पर्श करने के लिए झुका तो दिमाग ने एक इतना तेज झोंका खाया कि विजय के चरणों में गिर पड़ा ।।

----------


## anita

" अमां , ये क्या उठा पटक करते हो ?" एकाएक बौखला गया विजय ।


वतन को चरणों से उठाया, गले से लगा लिया , बोला ---" तुम नई पौध की औलाद बहुत बदमाश हो । सालो ये नहीं सोचते कि क्या होगा , क्या नही ।"


" आपने ठीक समय पर आकर मुझे बचा लिया , चचा ।"



" साले ! " भर्रा उठा विजय का स्वर ---" पता होता है कि जहां छलांग लगा रहे हैं , वहां मौत ही मौत है, लेकिन नहीं --- दिमाग से काम नहीं लेंगें , बदले से मतलब , चाहे जो हो । दिमाग तो सालों ने टांड पर टागं दिया है ।"



" चचा । " वतन लिपट गया विजय से ----" बच्चा हूं आपका ।"



" अबे , हमारा बच्चा क्यों होता ?" छेड़ा विजय ने , " हमारा होता तो दिमाग से काम करता । साले तुम --- तुम विकास से कम नहीं । उसी की तरह मुर्ख हो---महामुर्ख ! तुममें से कोई सफल जासूस नहीं बन सकता । तुम दोनों को एक साथ लिखकर दे सकता हूं मैं कि तुममें से कोई सफल जासूस नहीं बन सकता । दोनों बहादूर हो , आवश्यकता से अधिक बहादूर हो और मेरा दावा है कि बहादूर आदमी कभी सफल जासूस नहीं बन सकता ।। जासूस आदमी बहादूरी या शरीरिक शक्ति से नही , बल्कि अपने दिमाग से बनता है और हकीकत ये है कि तुम्हारे पैदा होते ही 'तुम्हारा सारा दिमाग दीमक चाट गई ।"


" क्यों चचा , ऐसा क्या कर दिया मैंनें?"


" तो बेधड़क इस छड़ी के बूते पर इतने सैनिकों की मौजूदगी में हबानची से भिड़ना क्या दिमाग की बात थी ।?"

----------


## anita

" उसने मुझे ललकारा था चचा ।"
"जो दुश्मन की ललकार पर तकरार कर बैठे, वह कभी सफ़ल जासूस नहीं बन सकता वटन प्यारे!" विजय कहता ही चला गया-"लेक्रिन जानता हूं कि मैं भैंस के आगे बीन बजा रहा हूँ । यह बीन साले उस दिलजले के आगे बजाते बजाते हम बूढे हो गए, लेकिन वंह भैस की तरह रेंकता ही रहताहै । एक छुटकारा मिला नहीं कि साले तुम पैदा हो गाए । उस साले नकली चचा की भी खोपडी खराब हो गई थी, जो तुम्हें पैदा कर दिया । तुम भी अपने गुरु का नाम रोशन. करोगे, क्योंकि दिमाग पैदल हो !"'

"ऐसी बात नही चचा !"


"तो और कैसी वात है बटन ?" उसी की टून में विजय ने प्रश्न किया ।



होश में आने के बाद पहली बार वतन के होंठों पर मुस्कान उभरी, बोला---" जिन बच्चों के ऊपर आप जैसों का साया हो चचा, वे मौत से क्यों डरें ? हम जानते हैं कि आप, अलकांसे चचा और महान सिंगही कवच बनकर हमेशा हमारी रक्षा करते हैं, फिर फिर क्यों न हम मौत से लड़े ?"



-'"ह्रम इत्तफाक से न पहुंचते बटन प्यारे, तब पता लगता ।"



"ऐसी उम्मीद न विकास को है चचा ,न मुझे । वतन ने कहा-बल्कि हमें विश्वास है कि जब भी मौत हम पर झपटेगी, आप तीनों मे से कोई उसे टाल देगा ।। इसी विस्वास पर तो मौत के कुऔ में कूद पड़ते हम । हमेँ यकीन है कि यमराज़ के हाथों में से भी झीन लायेंगे आप हमें ।"



-""साले हम-हम न हो गए, तुम जैसे सत्यवानों की सावित्री हो गए !"


विजय की इस बात पर उन्मुक्त ढंग से हंस पडा वतन ! उसके ठहाके की आवाज से मानो पूरे जलपोत पर फूलों की वर्षा हो उठी ।

----------


## anita

विजय ने हंसते हुए वततं का चेहरा देखा---खून से लथपथ ! विजय ने देखा…हुंसंतै हुए भी उसकी आंखों में पानी था ।
समीप ही, मेज पर रखा वतन का चश्मा उठाकंर विजय अपने हाथों से वतन को पहनाता हुआ--बोला-"'इसे ,पहन लो बटन प्यारे, तुम्हारी आंखें नहीं देखी जातीं । ये आंखें एक कहानी कहती हैं ---- लम्बी कहानी । बचपन से लेकर तुम्हारे राजा बनने की कहानी !"


मस्तक पर बल पड़ गया वतन के ।


फिर मानो स्वयं को सम्भालकर बोला---" उस बात को छोडो चचा, ये बताओं कि ह्रवानची कहां है ?"



" वह साला तो अभी तक मेज के उस तरफ बेहोश पडा है ।" विजय ने कहा----"होंश में आ भी गया तो कुछ नहीं कर सकेगा । हमने बांध रखा है उसे, किन्तु आश्चर्य की बात ये है कि सारे जलपोत पर न कहीं सांगपोक है अौर न ही सिंगसी ! "



"वे दोनों कहां गये ?"



" यह भी जरुर पता लगायेंगे ।" विजय ने कहा लेकिन उससे पहले यह बताओं कि क्या तुम्हें मालूम हैं कि अपना दिलजला कहां है ?"



"सबसे निचली मंजिल के कमरा नम्बर दस मे ।" बतन ने बताया।



" हम जहां बैठे इन साले जलपोतों के चालक को देख रहे हैं ।" विजय ने कहा ----"तुम जाकर अपने दिलजले को ले आओ : याद रहे वहा किसी भी तरह की बहादुरी दिखाने की आवश्यक नहीं है । वहां जेम्स बाण्ड और बागारोफ जैसे महारथी होंगे फिलहाल उनमें से किसी को भी उस केैद से आजाद नहीं करना है । कमरे में से सिर्फ अपने दिलजले को निकालकर यहां लाना है ।"

----------


## anita

" तब तो इस गन की आवश्यकता पड़ेगी चचा तो कहते हूये वतन ने गन उठा ली ।



""अवे....अबे !" बोखलाया बिजय-"इसकी क्या जरुरत है ?"


" यकीन रखो चचा, इसका दुरुपयोग नहीं करूंगा मैं ।" कहने के साथ ही-गन सम्हालकर हाँल से बाह्रर निकल गया वतन ।।


सूनी और साफ पड़ी गैलरी में से गुजरता हुआ वतन -अपने लक्ष्य की तरफ बढ़ा । सबसे नीचे की मंजिल में कमरा नम्बर ढ़स के सामने ठिठक गया वह ।
दरवाजा बन्द था !



अन्दर से कुछ लोगों के आपस में बातचीत करने की आवाजें आ रही थीं ।


दरवाजा बाहर से बन्द धा । उसने धीरे के से सांकल खोली, इतनी धीरे से कि अन्दर किसी को सांकल खुलने का आभास न हो सका ।



फिर वतन ने एक तेज ठोकर दरवाजे में मारी ।


भड़ाक की आवाज के साथ किवाड़ खुलकर झनझना उठे !!


कमरे में उपस्थित बाण्ड , बागारोफ, नुसरत तुगलक औऱ विकास ने चौककर दरवाजे की तरफ देखा ।

----------


## anita

उम पर दृष्टि पड़ते ही सबके मुंह से एक साथ निकला ----"वतन !"



"कोई भी हिला तो मेरी गन उसे स्थिर कर देगी ।" अपने स्वर में कठोरता उत्पन्न करके वतन ने कंहा----"सिर्फ विकास बाहर आए !"



सहित समी अवाक-से खडे़ वतन का चेहरा देख रहे थे !



और सभी पर दृष्टि रखे हुए वतन ने कहा------"तुमने सुना नहीं विकास ? तुम बाहर आओ ।"



एकाएक उसके आदेशात्मक स्वर को सुनकर सख्त हो गया विकास का चेहरा, गुरोंया----"क्या इस गन के बूते पर आदेश दे रहे हो ?"



वतन को लगा कि अगर उसने विकास को वास्तविकता नहीं समझाई तो र्वह भड़क उठेगा। यह भी वह समझता था कि उसके भड़काने से कोई भी जासूस कुछ भी लाभ उठा सकता है । बह सोचकर वतन ने विकास से नम्र स्वर में कहा-----"'ये गन तुम्हें आदेश देने के लिए तनी हुई नही है दोस्त, वल्कि इन सबको कक्ष, में रोक रखने के लिए तनी हुई हैं । बिजय चचा ने आदेश दिया है कि इस कमरे से सिर्फ तुम्हें निकालूं । उन्होंने हिदायत दी है कि इस कमरे से कोई और न निकल सके !"



"बिजय गुरु !" प्रसंनता से उछल पड़ा विकास--"वे पहुंच गए यहां' ?" " कहाँ है वह चिडीमार झकझका?" वागारोफ एक दम बिफर पड़ा-----"उस चौट्टी के ने ऐसा कहा !"

----------


## anita

"बहको मत डबल चचा !" वतन ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा--"डबल इसलिए क्योंकि विजय चचा तुम्हें खुद चचा कहते हैं । यह विजय चचा का ही आदेश है कि मैं फिलहाल सिर्फ विकास को ही इस कमरे से निकालूं !"




वतन की बात का तात्पर्य विकास अचछी तरह समझ चुका था ! तीव्रता के साथ वह लपका, औऱ वतन के समीप से गुजरकर कक्ष से बाहर आ गया ।



बाहर निकलने के लिए झपटा तो बागारोक भी था, किंन्तु इससे पूर्व कि वह दरवाजे तक पहुंचता, वतन ने एक झटके के साथ बागारोफ के मुंह पर दरवाजा बंद कर दिया !



अन्दर बागारोफ भुनभुनता रहा अौर वतन बाहर से दरवाजे को सांकल लगाकर धूमा !



सामने खड़ा उसी की तरफ देख रहा था विकास !



दो बराबर की लम्बाईयां आमने-सामने खडी थीं । वतन तो विकास के नेत्रों में साफ-साफ झांक ही रहा था, लेकिन विकास को चश्मे के पीछे छुपी वतन की आँखों की स्थिति का आभास था । फिर दोनों एकसाथ एक-दूसरे की तरफ लपके -एक-दूसरे के गले से लग गये, बांहो में समा गए । उनके बीच छाई वह खामोशी उस महान प्रेम की सूचक थी, जिसकी अभिव्यक्ति के लिए कोई भी भाषा शब्द निर्माण न कर सकी । ।




-"ये तुमने अपनी क्या हालत बना रखी है ?" विकास ने पूछा ।।



"तुम्हारी चाल में लंगड़ाहटं देखी है मैंने ।" वतन ने उल्टा प्रश्च किया----"क्या कारण है उसका ?"

----------


## anita

जो कुछ विकास के साथ हुआ था, वह उसने वतन को बताया और जो वतन के साथ हुआ था, वह विकास को। जब 'यह भेद' खोला कि विकास हैरी के भेष में प्रयोगशाला से फार्मूलां चुराने गया था तो वतन का चेहरा खिल उठा, क्योंकि सारा काम वतन की योजना के अनुसार हो रहा था !

जब विकास को यह पता लगी कि हवानची इस समय कब्जे में है
और सांगपोक व सिंगसी गायब हैं, तो चेहरा सुखे पड़ गया उसका ! अपने चश्मे के पीछे से वतने ने देखा-----किसी खून पीने वाले भेंड़िये की तरह हो गया था विकास का चेहरा ।



तव, जबकि वे उस स्क्रीन कक्ष में पहुंचे ।


ऐक विचित्र ही दृश्य देखा उन्होने । न जाने कहाँ से विजय को एक रस्सी मिल गई थी । जिसे उसने कक्ष की छत में पड़े एक कुन्दे में डाल थी उस रस्सी पर ही हंबानची के उसने उल्टा लटका रखा था !!



न सिर्फ लटका रखा था जबिक हवानची होश में थां । विजय उसकी पसलियों में गुदगुदी कर रहा था !!



मजबूर से हवानची को एक विचित्र से अन्दाज में हंसना पड रहा था ।



"आशीर्वाद दो गुरु !" कहता हुआ विकास चरणों में झुक गया विजय के । श्रद्धापूर्वक उसने चरण स्पर्श कर लिए !



"किसका आशीर्वाद !" झुककर विकास के कान पकडकर विजय ने ऊपर उठाया और जब पूरी तरह से साबधान स्थितियों में खड़ा हुया-----------विकास तो कान पकडे बिजय के हाथ ऊपर उठ गए थे, बोला, "साले, तूं टाड हो गया है दिलजले, लेकिन अक्ल के पीछे अभी तक लठिया लिए घूम रहा है !"

----------


## anita

" कहो तो सहीं गुरु, क्या गलती हो गई मुझसे ?"



"'देख लिया घुसकर तमाशा देखने का पारणाम ?"


विकास के गुलाबी होंठों पर शरारत युक्त मुस्कान दौड गई बोला---" देख तो-रहा हूं गुरु, हम तीनों मस्ती मना रहै है । ये चीनी चमगादड़ हमारे सामने उल्टा लटका हुआ है । बोलिए, क्या ये परिणाम हमारे हक का नहीं ?"



"प्यारे दिलजले !" एकाएक गम्भीर हो गया विजय --"‘पहले भी कई बार कह चुका हूं, आज फिर कहने की तमन्ना। है । "



"जरूर कहिए !"


" तुम पैदा हुए थे तो हमने ख्बाब सजाया था कि तुम्हें जासूस बनायेंगे---------दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा जासूस !"



" बन तो गया हूं गुरू --- अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस का चीफ है तुम्हारा बच्चा ।"
" होगें !" विजय ने कहा ---" ये भी मानता हूं कि दुनिया भर के मुर्ख जासूसों ने तुम्हें ---सबसे बड़े जासूस की उपाधी दे दी है । ये दुनिया भी मुर्ख है , जो तुम्हें इस सदी का सबसे बड़ा जासूस समझती है ।

----- मुझसे पुछो, मेरे दिल की गहराईयों से पुछो तो जासूसी की ए बी सी डी का भी पता नहीं है तुम्हें !


------ हां सबसे बहादूर , सबसे बड़े पहलबान और समय आने पर दुनिया के सबसे बड़े दरिन्दे होसकते हो तुम ! जासूस के पास दीमाग होता है, इस नाम की कोई चीज तुम्हारे पास नहीं है ।

----------


## anita

----- जासूस किसी घटना पर भली भातिं बिचार करता है , फिर मैदान में आता है , किन्तु तुम ----- तुम उस समय सोचते हो जब फंस जाते हो , खैर छोड़ो इस बात को मैं अच्छी तरह जानता हूं कि तुम्हे भाषण पिलाने का कोई लाभ नहीं होने बाला है । देख रहा हू कि तुम्हारे पैरों में लड़खड़ाहट है, तुम्हारे मैदान में कूदने का परिणाम है ये !"



खूनी दृष्टी से पलटकर उल्टे लटके हबानची की तरफ देखा विकास ने !



हबानची के नाटे शरीर में झुरझुरी सी दौड़ गई ।



विकास गुर्राया ----" ये लंगडाहट इन मर्दों की मर्दानगी है की वजय से है ।। मुझे चारों तरफ से घेर कर मर्दानगी का परिचय दिया था इन्होंने ।। मैं जान भी ना सका कि मुझे किसने घेरा है कि इनकी गोलियां मेरे शरीर में धंस गई ।"



" इसी को तो जासूसी पैंतरा कहते हैं प्यारे दिलजले ! इन्हे पता था कि अगर इन्होंने तुम्हें सम्हलने का का अबसर दिया तो परिणाम क्या होगा ।"



किन्तु विजय की बात पर ध्यान कहां था बिकास का । वह तो उल्टे लटके हबानची पर गुर्राया-----" तू तो मुझसे अपने जीबन का आखिरी खून करने के लिए मिला हे । जो कुता अपने बाप की कब्र को मेरे खून से धोने के लिए निकला था , वह कहां चला गया ?" 


कुछ बोला नही हबानची , चुपचाप लटका रहा ।
" सुना नहीं तुमने ?" ऐसी आबाज कि अगर फौलाद से टकराये तो उसमें भी दरार पड़ जाती----" क्या पूछ रहा हूँ मैं ?"



बेचारा हवानवी जवाब वया देता ?


चुप रहा ।

----------


## anita

उत्तर में एक तीव्र ठोकर उस के चेहरे पर पड़ी हबानची के कंठ से चीख निकल गई । फिर विकास ने शुरू कर दिया अपनी द़रिन्दगी का दौर !! स्वयं हबानची तो हलाल होते हुए बकरे की तरह मिमिया ही रहा था, इधर विजय और वतन’ को भी आंखें बन्द कर लेनी पड़ी । विजय तो जानता ही था कि ऐसे मौके पर विकास को टोकने 'से कोई लाभ नहीं होता, लेकिन वतन ने टोका तो उसकी तरफ इस तरह पलटकर गुर्रापा विकास कि जैसे उसे फाड़कर खा जाएगा-----"बीच में मत बोलो वतन , अपने काम में अवरोध उत्पन्न करने वाले को मैं बर्दाश्त नहीं कर सकता ।"



और विकास की इस गुर्राहट के बाद स्वयं वतन कां साहस नं हुआं कि वह कुछ कहे ।



कहते है कि बिकास अगर जुबान खुलवाने का प्रण कर ले तो पत्थर के टुकडों को भी बोलने पर विवश कर देता है । एक समय ऐसा अग्या कि हवानची को बोलना ही पड़ा---- "वे दोनों चीन पहुँच चुके हैं !"

--'"क्रिस माध्यम से ?" विकास ने पूछा ।


"विमान से ।"


" क्या वे 'वेवज एम व अणनाशक किरणों के फार्मुले फिल्में भी अपने साथ ले गए हैं ?"



-"हा । हवानची ने जवाब दिया ।


"हूं !" गुर्राया विकास----"तो चीन में तबाही मचाने का सामान वे अपने साथ ले गए हैं !"

----------


## anita

"एक बार फिर समझो प्यारे दिलजले------इसे कहते हैं जासूसी ।" विजय ने कहा--"हमारा ध्यान इस जलपोत पर केन्द्रित करके फिल्मों सहित वे सुरक्षित अपने देश पहुंचने में सफल हो गए हैं ।"



--"यही तो मैं चाहता था चचा !" विकास के स्थान पर वतन बोल पड़ा----" अगर इसी-जलपोत पर फिल्में मेरे हाथ लग गई होतीं तो बेहद अफसोस होता मुझे !"
"इस ऊट पटांग बात का क्या मतलब है बटन प्यारे ?" विजय ने, आंखें निकाली ।



" मतलब सिर्फ इतना है चचा कि चीन में जाकर तहलका मचाना चाहता हूँ मैं ।" वतन ने कहा-"अगर फिल्में यहीं मिल जाती तो चीन जाने का बहाना समाप्त हो जाता, मेरी हसरतें दिल में घुटकर रह जाती !"



. "तुम्हें कोई नहीं समझ सकता ।" झुंझला उठा विजय ।



विकास हवानची से कह रहाथा किसी ओऱ के द्वारा किए गए शिकार को खाना विकास का सिद्धान्त नहीं है । इस समय मेरी सेवा में तुम्हें गुरु और वतन ने प्रस्तुत किया है । तुमने कसम खाई है कि अपनी जिन्दगी का आखिरी खून तुम, मेरा करोगे ! जब तक तुम्हें अपनी हसरत पूरी करने का एक मौका न दे दू, तब तक मरने भी नहीं दूगा । तुम्हें जिन्दा रखूंगा मैं, मौका दूगा कि तुम मेरी हत्या कर सको । उस प्रयास में स्वयं भी अपने जीजा के पास पहुंच जाओ तो यह तुम्हारा भाग्य होगा !"



न जाने क्या सोचकर दर्द से कराहते हवानची के कान की एक नस दबा दी विजय ने ।


हबानची बेहोश हो गया ।



विजय की तरफ पलटकर विकास ने पूछा…"इससेक्या लाभ हुआ ?" '3"

----------


## anita

" इससे वही लाभ हुआ प्यारे दिलजले, जो जुकाम में विक्स बैपोरब लगाने से होता ।" अपनी ही टुन में विजय कहता चला गया----"होश में रहने परं अब यह मिमियाने के अलावा कर भी वया सकता था ! वैसे भी यह हमें अपसी मुहब्बत की बाते न करने देता ।"



"खैर, चचा, अब आदेश दीजिए कि हमें क्या करना है ?" वतन बोला ।



खा जाने वाली नजरों से विजय ने घूरा वतन को बोला "मेरे आदेश की जरूरत है तुम्हें ?"



"वयों नहीं गुरु ?" विकास ने शरारत की ।



" तो मेरा आदेश तो ये है प्यारो कि इसी जलपोत पर बैठकर अखण्ड कीर्तन करो ।" विजय ने कहा, " शरीफ भक्तों की तरह बैठकर हमारी झकझकियों का रसास्वादन करो । उनमें छूपे तथ्यों को समझो और जीवन में उनका अनुकरण करो।"
"खैर, चचा, अब आदेश दीजिए कि हमें क्या करना है ?" वतन बोला ।



खा जाने वाली नजरों से विजय ने घूरा वतन को बोला "मेरे आदेश की जरूरत है तुम्हें ?"



"वयों नहीं गुरु ?" विकास ने शरारत की ।



" तो मेरा आदेश तो ये है प्यारो कि इसी जलपोत पर बैठकर अखण्ड कीर्तन करो ।" विजय ने कहा, " शरीफ भक्तों की तरह बैठकर हमारी झकझकियों का रसास्वादन करो । उनमें छूपे तथ्यों को समझो और जीवन में उनका अनुकरण करो।"

----------


## anita

कुछ देर उन्हें विजय की उस बकवास का सामना करना पड़ा जो एक बार शुरू होकर बंद होनी कठिन हो जाती है ।


विकास तो वैसे भी विजय की बकसास का जवाब बकवास में ही देने का के माहिर था । वह तो विजय के सामने अड़ा रहा, किन्तु वतन बुरी तरह बोर हो गया ।।



जब उस पर रहा न गया तो बोला-----------" कुछ काम की बातें भी करो चचा!"



" ये हुई शरीफ वच्चों वाली बात ।" यह सोचकर कि काफी देर मौज मस्ती हो ली है, विजय स्वयं ही लाइन पर आता हुअा बोला--- --" चचा के पास तो बचा ही क्या है व्रटऩ प्यारे तुम ही काम की बातें करो ।"




" ये जलपोत किधर जा रहा है ?"



" पीकिंग की तरफ ।"



'"क्या हम इसी जलपोत के माध्यम से चीन में प्रविष्ट होंगें ?" वतन ने पूछा।





" इस जलपोत के चालकों को तो हमारा यही आदेश है की वे सीधा पीकिंग के बन्दरगाह पर ही लंगर डाले ।" बिजय ने बताया----""लेक्रिन हम बन्दरगाह तक पहूंचने से पूर्व ही जलपोत छोड़ चुके होंगे !"

----------


## anita

" हूं !" बाण्ड वागगरोफ नुसरत और तुगलक का क्या होगा ?"



" हां !" बिजय न कहा "यह प्रश्न अवश्य विचार योग्य है । अगर हमंने उ़न्हें उसी कक्ष में बंद छोड़ दिया--- तो अंत में चीनियों की कैद में होगें बे । उन्हें साथ लें, तब भी खतरा है । साथ रहै, सम्भव है हमारे साथ रह कर वे हमारे ही काम मे अबरोध उत्पन ना करें ।"



" एक राय दूं गुरू ? विकास बोला ।



" जरूर दो !" विजय ने कहा है


" क्युं ना हम अपने साथ साथ चचा बागरोफ को ले लें ।"



" क्यों ? चचा में क्या लाल जड़ें हैं ?"
" क्यों? चचा में ही क्या लाल जडे है ?"



"यह बात अन्तर्राष्ट्रिय गठ्बन्धन के आधार पर की हैं गुरु ।" विकास ने कहा--" चीन, पाकिस्तान और इंगलैण्ड एक है। रूस उनका विरोधी है ,हमारे साथ है । पाकिस्तान और इगलैण्ड की सरकार के अनुराध पर चीनं उंनके जासूसों को तो लौटा देगा, किन्तु चचा के मामले में गड़बडी़ कर
सकता है । सम्भव है चीनी सरकार चचा के साथ कोई अनुचित हरकत भी कर डाले । चचा के साथ अगर कुष्ट भी अनिष्ट होता है तो उसके जिम्बेदारं हम होंगे !"

----------


## anita

"जिस आधार पर तुमने यह राय दी है प्यारे दिलजले उस दृष्टि से तो बिल्कुल सही है !" विजय ने कहा…......"इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि एक बार अपने पंजे मे फंसे बागारोफ को चीन सरकार मार भी डाल तो कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं होगी ! किन्तु सोचना यह है कि इस अभियान में चचा का लक्ष्य भी बही है जो बाण्ड इत्यादि का है-फार्मूला
प्राप्त करना । सम्भव है कि हमांरे साथ रहकर भी चचा वही प्रयास करें?"



" निश्चित रूप से आपकी बात में दम है गुरु !"



"तुम्हारी इस बारे में क्या राय हे बटन मियां !" विजय ने वत्तन से पुछा।



गम्भीर स्वर में वतन ने कहा--"क्या आप सचमुच मेरी दिली राय जानंना चाहते चचा ?"



" स्पष्ट कंहो दोस्त ! क्या कहना चाहते हो तुम ?" बिकास बोला !


"चचा !" विजय पर दृष्टि गड़ाए वतन गम्भीर में कहा…"मेरी राय जानना चाहते हो तो सच्चाई ये है कि मैं अमेरिका, रूस और चीन जैसे देशों में कोई फर्क नहीं समझता ।।ये सभी राष्ट्र महाशक्तियाँ कहलाते हैं और करीब करीब इन सभी की नीति एक जैसी है । मैं इसे अच्छा नहीं समझता किं रुस अगर भारत के साथ है तौ हम उसे ठीक कहें ।। नीति उसकी भी वही हेै छोटी मछलियों को ग्रास बनाना !"
" तुम लो अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय राजनीति का कचूमर निकालने लगे बटन प्यारे !"
विजय ने कहा--- "यहां सबाल ये नहीं हैं कि किस महाशक्ति की नीति क्या है ! प्रश्न ये है कि चचा को साथ लें अथवा बाण्ड और नुसरत तुगलक के साथ उसी कक्ष में बन्द पड़ा रहने दे?"



" सिर्फ इसलिए मुझे बागरोफ चचा से कोई सहानुभूति नहीं हो सकती कि वे रूस के हैं ।" वतन ने स्पष्ट कहा------"लेकिन यह भी सच्चाई है कि अगर उन्हें चीन के हवाले किया गया तो उन्हें सिर्फ रूसी होने की सजी मिलेगी !"

----------


## anita

" तुम्हारे कहने का मतलब ये है कि चचा को अपने साथ ही ले लेना चाहिए !"



…"यही समझ लीजिये ।"



" और अगर वे फार्मूला प्राप्त करने के लिए हमारे साथ ही गड़बड़ करे तो ?"




''जब वह वक्त आयेगा तो चचा से हम स्वयं निबट लेंगे ।" वतन ने कहा----"यह बात ज्यादा गलत होगी कि इस डर से उन्हें इन दरिन्दे चीनियों के हवाले कर दिया जाए ।"




"मैं बतन की बात का समर्थन करता हूं ।" विकास ने कहा…"और साथ ही यह राय भी देता हूं कि फिलहाल हम हबानची को भी अपने साथ रखें । चीन में वह एक कवच की तरह हमारी रक्षा करेगा ।"

-"क्या मतलब ?" विकास की उपर्युक्त राय पर विजय चौका----हमें गले में घण्टी बाँधने की क्या जरूरत है ?"



" आप समझे नहीं गुरु !" विकास ने कहा-"हमे क्रिस्टीना के यहां ही तो ठहरना है !"



"बेशक।"



" जब तक हम चीन में रहकर फार्मुला ना प्राप्त करें,, तब तक हवानची को अपनी कैद में रख सकते है !"

----------


## anita

" लेकिन इससे लाम क्या होगा ?"
"बहुत से लांभ होगे !" विकास ने कहा---"पहला फायदा तो ये कि सांगपोकऔर सिंगसी के ठिकानों का पता बतायेगा ये । वे ही दोनों फिल्में ले गये है और उन्हीं को मालूम होगा कि फिल्में कहाँ हैं ! वैसे भी जब तक हवानची हमारे कब्जे मैं-रहेगा, हम सुरक्षित रहेगे !"



"बात उल्टी भी पड़ सकती है प्यारे दिलजले !" विजय ने कहा हवानची हमारे साथ-साथ क्रिस्टीना--- को भी फंसा सकता है !"


''मामला थोडा गडबड हो गया गुरु !" विकांस ने कहा--"अगर यहां हमें हवानची के स्थान पर सांगपोक टकराया होता तो एक वडी़ ही खूबसुरत चाल चली जा सकती थी । दिक्कत ये है कि इसके लोटे जैसा शरीर हममें से किसी के पास भी नहीं है !"




"तुम शायद यह कहना चाहते हो कि इसके स्थान पर यहां सांगपोक होता तो उसका मेकअप करके चीनी सीक्रेट सर्विस में धुस जाते ?"




"आपके बच्चे जियें गुरु !" विकास ने कहा… "काफी समझदार हो गये हैं आप ।''



सीना चौड़ा कर लिया विजय ने, बोला---" मूंग की दाल में भीमसेनी काजल मिलाकर खाना अपना खानदानी शोंक है प्यारे--- और यह तो तुम्हें पता है ही कि इनके सेवन से बुद्धि ऐड़ लगे हुए घोडे की तरह सरपट दौड़ती है । किन्तु सबाल ये हैकि हममें से किसी ने भी हवानची के शरीर जैसा हसीन जिस्म नहीं पाया है, अत: इसका मेकअप करने का तो कोई प्रश्न ही नहीं है ।"



''तो आप इस बात से सहमत नहीं है गुरु कि हबानची को अपने साथ रखा जाये !"

----------


## anita

''एकदम नहीं ।" विजय ने कहा------"हां !"-----इस बात की तुम्हें पूरी छूट है कि जलयान छोड़ने से पूर्व तुम इससे जो भी जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते हो, प्राप्त कर सकते हो । जैसे सांगपोकं और सिंगसी का पता इत्यादि !"



" ठीक है !" कहकर विकास हवानची की तरफ धूम गया । अब वह हवानची को दुबारा होश में लाने का प्रयास कर रहा था ।



वतन कल्पना कर सकता था कि अब अगले कुछ समय में इस कक्ष में क्या कुछ होने जा रहा है !


वह सब कुछ अपनी आंखों से देखकर वतन में चुप रहने की ताकत नहीं थी ।


और न ही विकास का बिरोध करना चाहता था । अतः लम्बे-लम्बे कदमों के साथ वह कक्ष से बाहर निकल गया ।।।।
क्रिस्टीना ने वतन कौ देखा तो देखती ही रह गई । न जाने क्यों उसे ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ कि दो तीन बार जोंर-जोर से धड़ककर उसकी हृदय-गति वंन्द हो गई है ।


हालांकि वतन के साथ ही उसके फ्लैट में विजय, विकास और बागारोफ भी प्रविष्ट हुए थे, किन्तु उसकी दृष्टि वतन के चेहरे पर ही स्थिर होकंर रह गई थीं । गोंरा दूध जैसा, सेव की लाली लिये चेहरा ।


आंखों पर काला चश्मा ।


हाथ में छडी़ । जिस्म पर मौजूद सफेद कपडों पर न सिर्फ खून के धब्बेे लगे हुए थे बल्कि जगह-जगह फटे हुए भी थे !

----------


## anita

उसे देखकर कोई भी कह सकता था कि भयानक जंग के बाद उसे कपड़े बदलने का मौका नहीं मिला है ।



" वतन की ही देखती रहोगी क्या---- क्रिस्टीना को बिकास की आबाज ने मानो स्वप्न से जगाया , " हम भी खडे़ है !"



" ओह !" अपनी मुर्खता का अहसास करके झेंप गई क्रिस्टीना -----" आओ-आओ !" कहने के साथ ही बह दरवाजे से हटी और उन्हें ड्राइंगरूम में पड़े सोफे पर बैठने का संकेत करने लगी !"

बांगारोफ भला ऐसे मौकें पर चुप रेहने वाला कहाँ था ! बोला---"लगता हैं, छोकरी इस हरामजादे पर फिदा हो गई हैं !"


सुर्ख हो उठा क्रिस्टीना का चेहरा !




'विजय ने कहा----" चचा, अपने बंटन का नाम सुनते ही मीरा की तरह दीवानी हो गई है क्रिस्टी ! जब हम यहां थे तो हम इसे बटन की मुहब्बत के बताशे फोड़-फोड़कर खाते देखा करते थे । अब स्थिति ये है कि इस बटन को क्रिस्टी अपने ब्लाऊज पर लगा लेना चाहती है !
वतन के अधरों पर एक विचित्र-से दर्द में डुबी मुस्कान उभर अाई थी ।




विकस ने कहा सच ---वतन् क्रिस्टी के लायक है ! क्रिस्टीना खडी न रह सकी वहाँ' ! तेजी के साथ मुडी और दूसरे कमरे में भाग गई !!



"लौ !" बागारोफ ने कहा पहले तो इस हरामजादे के दिल में मुहंब्बत की धण्टी बजा दी छिनाल ने, ओर अब खुद डंका बजाती चली गई !"

----------


## anita

" डबलं चचा !" वतन ने 'गम्भीर स्वर मैं कहा---"यहाँ इतनी फुर्सत ही कहां है कि किसी से मुहब्बत कर सकू ।चीन में आया हूं, चीनियों को सबक देने से ही फुर्सत नहीं मिलेगी । तुम समझाना क्रिस्टी को । विजय चचा, तुम भी समझाना । जो कुछ आंप कंह रहे हैं सचमुच अपने लिए क्रिस्टी की आखों में मैंने वह सब कुछ देखा है । विकास! उसे तुम भी समझाना मेरे यार । कहना कि वतन के दिल को धडकन उसका देश बन चुका है --------चमन ।"


वतन के उन शब्दों के बाद एक सन्नाटा सा खिंच गया कमरे में ।



कुछ देर तक तो बागारोफ जैसे व्यक्ति की भी समझ में नहीं आया कि इस सन्नाटे को वहं कैसे तोडे परन्तु अधिक, देर तक वातावरण मे वह बोझिलता कायम न रह सकी जहां विजय और बागारोफ जैसे हो ऊट पटांग बातें करने वाले हों वहाँ भला संनांटा कितनी देरे टिक सकता है ?





परिणाम ये कि कुछ ही देर बाद वहां ठहाके लगने लगे । उधर क्रिस्टीना को चैन कब था ! उसवै बहाना ढूंढा ! किचन में जाकर फटाफट काफी तैयार की और एक ट्रै में ऱख ड्राइंगरूम में आ गई ! दृष्टि झुका रखी थी उसने ! इच्छा क्या तो थी किंतु उनमें से किसी से भी दृष्टि मिलाने का साहस नहीं था उसमें !!!



कोई कुछनहीं बोला ।


" बतन ने स्वयं ही कहा---- "चचा सर्वप्रथम कपडे बदलने की इच्छा है !"
" तुम्हारे कपड़े बंदलना कोई आसान बात तो है नहीं प्यारे !" बिजय ने कहा… "सफेद कपडों के अतिरिक्त किसी अन्य रंग का कपड़ा तुम पहनते नहीं और मियां चुकन्दर की दुम,, तुम्हारे लिए अब यहां सफेद कपडे आयें कहां से ?"



" मेरे पास है !" एकाएक क्रिस्टीना के मुंह से निकल पड़ा !

----------


## anita

सभी ने चौककर क्रिस्टीना की तरफ देखा ।


लाज से दोहरी हो गई क्रिस्टीना ।


दृष्टि उठा न सकी !


विजय न पूछा----" तुम पर कहां से आ गये ?" 


इस प्रश्न पर क्रिरुटीना बौखला गई । फिर स्वयं को संभालने का प्रयास करती हुई बोली---"मुझे मालूम था न भैया कि ये आ रहे हैं । यह भी पता था कि सफेद के अलावा किसी रंग का कपडा नहीं पहनते है ! सो...........सो मैं खरीद.....।


बात पूरी न कर सकी क्रिस्टीना । हलक सुख गया उसका !


'"यह्र तो बड़ा अच्छा किया तुमने । वतन सीधा क्रिस्टीना से बोला---;-"कपडे बदलना मेरे लिए इस समय किसी भी कार्य से अधिक आवश्यक है । अगर कपडे मैं नहा… कर बदलूं तो ओर भी अधिक अच्छा रहे ।"



यह अनुभूति करते ही कि यह वाक्य बतन ने सौधा उसी कहा है क्रिस्टीना का दिल जोर-जोर से धड़क उठा !


बीच में टपक पड़ा विजय---"क्यों" नहीं-क्यों नहीं बटन प्यारे, नहाना जरूर, चाहिये । आओ, मैं तुम्हें बाथरूम दिखाता हूं !



सोफे पर से उठकर खडे हो गये विजय की कलाई पकडी विकास ने एक झटका देकर सोफे पर विजय को वापस विठाता हुआ विकास वोला------"अाप बैठो गुरु, क्रिस्टी वतन को बाथरुम बतला देखी !"

----------


## anita

"'अजी नहीं !" विजय ने खड़े होने का अभिनय किया ---"हम बतायेंगे !"
"'नहीं गुरु !" विकास ने वापस खीचा



-"अजी नहीं ।'" विजय ने पुन: उठना चाहा तो इस बार विकास के साथ बागारोफ ने भी विजय को पकड़कर खींचते हुये कहा…"अबे बोलती पर ढक्कन लगा ढक्कनी के ! मुहब्बत की खिचडी पक रही है तो पकने दे । तु क्यों दालभात में मूसलचन्द बनता है ? जा छिनाल की ताई-तू दिखा इस भूतनी वाले को बाथरूम का रास्ता ! इस चिडी के नटवे को हमने पकड़ रखा है !"



विजय की इस एक्टिंग पर वतन और क्रिस्टीना भी बिना मुस्कराये नहीं रह सके ।



-"'आप भी खूब हैं चचा !" कहता हुआ वतन उठ खड़ा हुआ-" मैं नहाने जा रहा हूँ ! क्रिस्टोना----बताना बाथरुम ।"



दृष्टि झुकाये कमरे से बाहर की तरफ चल दी क्रिस्टीना ।

उसके पीछे वतन था !


रहरहकर विजय विकास और बागारोफ के बन्धनों से मुक्त होने का प्रयास कर रहा था----साथ ही चीख रहा था -------"अबे छोडो मुझे ! बटन को बाथरुम का रास्ता मैं दिखाऊँगा !



"काँफी पी चटनी के वर्ना गंजा कर दूंगा ।" बागरोंफ उसे रोकता हुआ बोला !



दरवाजा पार करके वतन और क्रिस्टीना ओझल हो गये । तो ढीला पड़ गया विजय । बागारोफ की तरफ देखकर नाराजगी जैसे शब्दों में बेला-"ये तुमने अच्छा नहीं किया चचा मेरे पेट में दर्द होने लगा है ।''

----------


## anita

" अबे चुपचाप कॉफी पी चोट्टी के ।"


कप उठकर कॉफी का एक पूंट भरा विजय ने और फिर विकास से वोला…"तुम्हें तो मैं भुगत लूँगा दिलजले !"


इधर यह मोज-मस्ती आ रहीं थी और उधर…वतन और क्रिस्टीना ?



उसके पीछे-पीछे चल रहा था वतन ! गर्दन झुकाये क्रिस्टीना धीरे-धीरे चली जा रही थी !
अचानक वतन दो लम्बे कंदमों के साथ उसके बराबर में अा गया !

उसके साथ चलता हुआ बोला--" क्रिस्ट्री !"



ठीठककर, दृष्टि झुकाये हुए ही क्रिस्टीना ने कहा…" जी !"



"मेरी तरफ देखो ।" उसके समीप ही खड़े वतन ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा ।



न जाने कैसी शक्ति थी वतन में कि क्रिस्टीना कों धडकता हुआ दिल उसकी पसलियों में टकराने लगा है ! कम्पित से नेत्र उठे ! ऊपर, वतन के चेहरे की तरफ़ देखा उसने ! एक अनजाने से आदेशबश उसका सारा शरीर कांप रहा था ।


"त----तुम मुझे कैसे जानती हो !" वतन… ने गंभीर स्वर में पूछा ।


हलक सूख-सा गया था क्रिस्टीना का उसने वोलना चाहा है किन्तु स्वर अधरों से बाहर ना निकला !

----------


## anita

"जवांब दो क्रिस्टीना-"कैसे जानती हो तुम मुझे ?"


क्रिस्टीना ने साहास समेटा धीमे स्वर में बोली…आपकौ कौन नहीं जानता ?"


"जो मुझे जानता है वह मेरी पूरी कहानी से भी परिचित होता है !"


" अनभिज्ञ मैं भी नहीं !"




" फिर भी मेरी तरफ इस विशेष दृष्टि की त्रुटि क्यों कर रही हो तुम ?" शान्त सागर जैसे गंभीर स्वर में वतन …" तुम भी तो जानती होंगी कि मैं उन अभागों में हूं जिससे जो प्रेम करेगा वह मृत्यु की गोद में सो जायैगा !" क्रिस्टीना देख रही थी-बोलते हुये वतन के मस्तक पर बल उभर आया था ---- वह कह रहा था---" अपने परिवार से प्रेम था मुझे अपनी मां से, बहन और पिता से मगर वे जीवित न रहे ! बूढी दादी मां से प्रेम करके उसे भी मार डाला मैंने अब----अव किसी से प्रेम करना नहीं चाहता । किसी को मारना नहीं चाहता ! किसी के भी प्रति मेरे ह्रदय मे प्रेम उमड़ने का तात्पर्य हैं, उसके लिये मृत्यु का सृजन करना ! मैं ओर अधिक हत्यायें नहीं, कर सकता ।"
"आपकी यह धारणा त्रुटिपूर्ण है !" क्रिस्टीना ने धीरे से कहा--- "आपके ह्रदय का भ्रम मात्र !"


"नहीं क्रिस्टी ये भ्रम नहीं, सत्य है !" वतन ने कहा---"कठोर सत्य है कि जिससे मैं प्रेम करूंगा, वह जीवित नहीं रह सकेगा क्रिस्टी !" वतन की आवाज भर्रा गई---" मैं और अधिक धाव न सह सकूगां ! मैं तुम्हारे प्रेम का उत्तर प्रेम से नहीं दे सकुंगा !"




"उतर की अभिलाषा किसे है ?" क्रिस्टीना ने कहा --- ईश्वर का उपासक यह कब चाहता है कि ईश्वर उसकी उपांसना करे ?"

----------


## anita

" समझने का प्रयास करो क्रिस्टी !"


"यह प्रयास करने की आवश्यकता आपको है !" कहने के साथ ही क्रिस्टीना आगे बढ़ गई । बाथरुम की ओर सकेंत करके बोलीट---"वह बाथरुम है, उसी के अन्दर अपके कपड़े भी उपस्थित हैं ! नहाकर परिवर्तित कर लीजिएगा ।"



वतन उसे देखता रह गया !



सिर झुकाये वह तेजी से गैलरी में बढ़ी जा रही थी ।


"क्रिस्टी !" वतन ने पुकारा !"


ठिठकी क्रिस्टीना, मुड़ कर वतन की अोर देखा । कम्पित स्वर में बोली-"क्षमा करें, आपके उत्तर की अभिलाषी, नहीं मैं !"



"मैं तुम्हें कुछ समझाना चाहता हूं !"



" यही न कि ईश्वर की उपासना त्याग दूं मैं ?" धीरे से क्रिस्टीना ने कहा--------परन्तु क्षमा करें । चमन पर शासन होगा आपका । चमन के नागरिकों के हृदय पर भी राज्य करते हैं आप--किन्तु क्रिस्टी के ह्रदय पर आप का कोई अधिकार नहीं है !

क्रिस्टी अंपने मनो-मस्तिष्क में किसी भी प्रकार के विचारों को स्थायित्व प्रदान करने हेतु स्वतन्त्र है । यह कहने का आपको कोई अधिकार नहीं कि अपने ह्रदय में ईश्वर की उपासना के विचारों को त्याग दूं । यह मुझ पर अत्याचार होगा और अत्याचार सहना क्रिस्टी का काम नहीं है !" कहकर वह मुडी और आगे बढ़ गयी !



" सुनों क्रिस्टी, मेरी बात सुनो ।" वतन ने पुकारा !

----------


## anita

परन्तु इस बार रुकी नहीं क्रिस्टीना, पूर्ववत आगे वढ़ती चली गई !
अपने स्थान पर खडा वतन उसे उस समय तक देखता रहा जब तक कि गैलरी के मोड़ पर घूमकर ओझल न हो गई । वतन के मस्तक पर पड़ा बल गहरा हो गया । फिर न जाने किन विचारों के वशीभूत उसका चेहरा सुर्ख पड़ गया ।


सुर्ख चेहरा लिये वह लम्बे-लम्बे कदमो के साथ बाथरुम में समा गया !



उधर जब क्रिरुटीना ने ड्राइंगरूम में प्रवेश किया ।


नारा-सा लगाया विजय ने---" तो पक गई प्रेम की खिचडी ?"



" आपका तो हर सम्य मजाक सूझा करती है विजय भैया !" कहती हुई सोफे अर बैठ गई क्रिस्टीना ।


कॉफी का मग उठाया उसने और होंठो से लगा लिया ।


इधर उसने एक घूंट लिया और उधर विजय ने कहना शुरू किया------------"'मजाक नहीं क्रिस्टी इस गंजे चचा की कसम ।" विजय के स्वर में बंनावटी गम्भीरता थी------------"ये इस्क का रोग बडा भयानक है । एक बार हमें कल्लो..."




"अबे चुप !" बीच में ही डाटा बागारोफ ने---"तू साले क्या जाने कि…।"



"नहीं चचा, पिछले जन्म में कान्ता से इश्क किया था गुरू ने !"

----------


## anita

इस प्रकार तीनों ही ऊलजलूल बातें करते रहे । इधर उनकी कॉफी समाप्त हुई, उधर दूध जैसे सफेद कपडे पहने वतन प्रविष्ट हुआ ।



एकटक वतन के सौन्दर्य को देख रही थी क्रिस्टी ।


वतन उससे नजर बचाने का प्रयत्न कर रहा था !


.'"चचा ! विजय ने नारा सा लगाया---" मामला तो साला उल्टा हो गया है क्रिस्टी मर्द बन गयी अौर अपना बटन औरत !"
जलपोत ने बन्दग्गाह पर लंगर डाला तो कई सैनिक अंधिकारियों के साथ सांगपोक और सिंगसी भी जलपोत पर चढ़ गये । इस बात से उनका 'माथा' ठनका था कि डेक पर कोई भी आदमी नहीं चमका था !



एक साधारण-सी बात थी के कि जलपोत जब बन्दरगाह पर पहुंचे तो यात्री डेक पर आजाते हैं, मगर डेक सूना पड़ा था ! कल्पना तो उन्होंने यहीं की थी कि कम-से-कम हवानची को तो होना ही चाहिये था ।



किन्तु पह अप्रिय घटना क्या हो सकती है, यह बात सांगपोक के-दिमाग के दायरे से बाहर थी ।



यह विचार भी उसके दिमाग से चकराया था कि अगर रास्ते में कोई अप्रिय घटना घटी है तो जलपोत के सुरक्षित यहां पहुंचने का क्या मकसद है? 



फिर भी सांगपोक ने सैनिकों को सचेत कर दिया ।


सर्थप्रथम वे चालक-कक्ष में पहुंचे ।।

----------


## anita

दो चालकों को बुत की भांति अपनी सीटों पर बैठे पाया !


"क्या बात है इस तरह क्यों बठे हो तुम ?" -सांगपोक ने पूछा !



अपने साथियों को अपने पास देखकर उनके पीले चेहरों की रंगत बदली । उन्होंने बताया कि, उनकेसभी साथियों को एक कक्ष में बन्द कर दिया गया है ।



विजय ने उन्हें जलपोत चलाते रहने का आदेश देते हुए यह कहा था कि अगर वे एक पल के लिये भी सीट से उठे अथवा अन्य किसी प्रकार की अनुचित हरकत करने की चेष्टा की तो वह टी.बी हाल में बैठा उन्हें देख रहा है । इसी डर से उनमें से कोई हिला तक नहीं ! जलपोत को सीधा यहाँ ले आये । अब भी बुत के समान इसीलिये बैठे थे, क्योंकि, उनकी दृष्टि में उन पर नजर रखी जा रही थी !
उनके उलटे-सीधे बयान से सांगपोक समझ गया कि रास्ते में जलपोत पर क्या घटना घटी है !


सिंगसी और कई अन्य अधिकारियों सहित सांगपोक टी वी हॉल की तरफ वढ़ गया है ! वहां पहुंचने के लिये पहले वे उस हॉल से गुजरे जिसमें वतन ने व्यूह का कमाल दिखाया था !




वहाँ की स्थिति कां निरीक्षण करता हुआ साँगपोक अनुमान लगाने का प्रयास करने लगा कि क्या कुछ हुआ होगा !!



तबजबकि वे टीवी हाँल में पहुंचे !

कई अधिकारियों के कण्ठों से तो चीखें निकल गई । सांगपोक और सिंगसी के माथे ठनक गये !

----------


## anita

आंखों में खून उतर आया ।



दृश्य देखने वाले चीनी अधिकारियो के शरीर-कांप रहै थे !!

एक डरावनी सिहरन उनकी आखों में आबैठी थी ।।

दृश्य ही ऐसा था कि बडे-से-बडे दिलके इन्सान भी कांप उठे ।


सारे हॉल में अनेक चीनी सैनिकों के "जिस्म उल्टे लटके हुये थे । रेशम की डोरियों के सिरे हाँल की छत पेर वंदे थे ! उन्हीं डीरियों में बंधे उल्टे लटक रहे थे चीनी सैनिक !


उनके सिर हॉलके फर्श से ठीक सात फीट की ऊंचाई पर पे । सभी बेहोश सभी के माथों पर से खून की बूंदें फर्श पर टप-टप करके गिर रही थीं ब्लेड द्वारा सभी के माथों से गोश्त
नोचकर लिखा गया था --- विकास--

विकास--विकास--विकास--विकास--


सांगपोक के दिमाग में हथोड़े की भाति यह नाम बजने लंगा ।



हॉल का सारा फर्श खुन की बूदों से अंटा पडा था ! एक -दृष्टि में वे सब लटके हुए शरीर लाश-से ही प्रतीत हो रहे थे ! सर्वाधिक्क गम्भीर हालात हबानची की थी !



उसके मस्तष्क पर भी विकास लिखा था ।


आभास होता था कि कोई रहस्य उसके मुँह से उगलबाने के लिये उसे भयानक रूप से यातनाएँ दी गई है ।

----------


## anita

विकास--विकास--विकास--
सागपोक के आदेश पर हबानची और सभी सैनिकों को उतारा जाने लगा ।।


किन्तु लाशों के उतरने से पहले ही कई पत्रकारों ने वहां पहुंचकर वह भयानक दृश्य अपने कैमरे के अंदर, कैद कर लिया ।।


सांगपोक गम्बीर था बेहद गम्भीर ।

उसकी नसों में दौड़ता खून उबल रहा था !!


सिंगसी को वंही छोडा उसने, दो अधिकारियों कों अपने साथ लिया ।


जलपोत की सबसे निचली मंजिल के कमरा नंम्बर दस तक पहुंच गया वह । कमरे के बन्द दरबाजे पर उसे एक कागज चिपका नजर आया ! उस कागज को पड़ा उसने।।

उसमें लिखा था---



बेटे सागंपोक !


इस कमरे के अंदर तुम्हारे पिट्ठु मौजूद है ! तुम्हारी सहायता के लिये छोड़े जा रहा हूं !!! यह बात जानकर कर बेहद खुशी हुई कि तुम फिल्में ले गये हो !

फिल्में हमें इसी जलपोत पर मिल जाती तो बेहद दुख होता ।। जानता हूँ कि यह जलपोत चीन पहुचेगा और मेरे इन शब्दों को तुम पडोगे भी अवश्य । अच्छी तरह समझ लो कि जिस समय तुम ये शब्द पढ़ रहे होंगे उस समय मैं तुम्हारे ही देश में कहीं हूं । सम्हलकर रहना !! रोक सको तो रोक लेना !! तुम्हारे देश में तुफान मचाने आया हूं । तुम्हें चैलेंज देता हूं---------चीन से अपनी फिल्में निकालकर ले जाऊगाँ !! तुम तो क्या पूरी चीन सरकार मुझे नहीं रोक सकेगी !!

तुम जैसे दरिन्दे,, अहिंसा के उपासक को हिंसा अपनाने पर विवश करते है !

----------


## uttarakhandi

हे भगवान ,


इतनी ऊर्जा लाती कहाँ से हैं आप , आज ३१ पेज पढ़ डाले । मैं तो पढ़ कर ही थक गया और आप पोस्ट करते नहीं थकीं ।

----------


## anita

> हे भगवान ,
> 
> 
> इतनी ऊर्जा लाती कहाँ से हैं आप , आज ३१ पेज पढ़ डाले । मैं तो पढ़ कर ही थक गया और आप पोस्ट करते नहीं थकीं ।



हा हा हा 

पता नहीं जी  
बस अभी ये उपन्यास पूरा हो जायेगा 
३७ पन्ने ही बचे बस

----------


## anita

वतन !

----- वतन ----- -----वतन ----- वतन
----- -----वतन ----- -----वतन
----- वतन----- -----वतन ----- वतन


सांपपोक ने उस कागज को पढा ! पढ़ कर रोंगटे खड़े हो उसके ।


उसके आदेश परे दरवाजा खोला गया ।
सांगपोक ने उस कागज को पढ़ा ।


पढ़कर रोगंटे खड़े हो गये उसके ।



उसके आदेश पर दरबाजा खोला गया ।


" नुसरत !" उसे देखते ही तुगलक बोला उठा था --" हमारे आका आगये !"



" आका !" कहता हुआ आगे बढ़ा नुसरत ! वह अभी----अभी सांगपोक के पैरों में झुकने हो बाला था कि साँगपोक ने कठोर स्वर में चेतावनी देकर उन्हें रोक दिया ।


जेम्स बाण्ड चुपचाप सांगपोक की तरफ देख रहा था !


पोक ने कहा-“आश्चर्य की बात है कि बाण्ड जैसा महान जासूस इस चूहेदानी में कैद है !"


जल उठा जैम्म-बाण्ड, बोला…"जिन्होंने हमें यहाँ कैद किया है जब तुम उनके चंगुल में र्फसोंगे तो पता लगेगा ।"

----------


## anita

हल्की सी मुस्कान दौड गई गांगपोक के होंठों पर, बोला----"खैर जो हो गया ठीक है, ।किन्तु फिलहाल मैं तुम्हारी तरफ दोस्ती का हाथ बढ़ाता हूं !"




"जब तक फार्मूले की फिल्में हमारे बीच है तब तक शायद हमारे नीच दोस्ती नहीं हो सकेगी !"




"फिल्में हमारे पास सुरक्षित है मिस्टर बाण्ड !" पोक के दिमाग में एक योजना आ गई थी और वह उस योजना के आधार पर बातें कर रहा था-----"विजय और वतन यहां से विकास और बागारोफ को निकालकर ले गये और तुम्हें यहीं छोड़ दिया । इसका सीधासा तात्पर्य है कि बे बागारोफ को अपना दोस्त समझते हैं और तुम्हें दुश्मन शायद अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय राजनीति के हिसाब से उन्होंने यह निर्णय लिया है !"



"क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"



"अगर उनकी दृष्टि. से सौचें तो हम दोस्त है ।"' सांगपोक ने कहा …"अगर वे सब हमारे विरुध्द एक हो सकते हैं तो हमें चाृहिये कि एक जुट होकर हम भी उनके खिलाफ खड़े हो जायें । दोस्त बनकर दुश्मनों का मुकाबला करें ।"



एक पल वाण्ड ने कुछ सोचा है शायद यह कि इस समय पोक अपनी दोस्ती का हाथ बढ़ा रहा है । उसे स्वीकार कर लेना ही हितकर है । सम्भव है कि पोक के साथ चीन में रहकर वह फिल्मों का पता निकाल सके !



एक ही पल में इन सच बातों पर विचार कर गया वह, बोला----मुझे आशा नहीं थी कि तुम इतनी समझदारी की बात करोगे !”

----------


## anita

पोक की आंखें' चमक उठी ।
सांगपोक मुस्कराया, बोला---" इसका मतलब दोस्ती मन्जूर है तुम्हें ?"



" अगर यह सच्चे दिल से की जा रही है !" बाण्ड मुस्कराया !



फिर --दोस्त बन गये वे । नुसरत और तुगलक भी उनके साथ थे ! "



उसी शाम सांगपोक चीनी सीक्रेट सर्विस के साऊण्ड प्रूफ कमरे में अपने चीफ के सामने बैठा था । चीफ़ उससे कह रहा था ----" सुना है जेम्स बाण्ड, नुसरत और तुगलक को तुमने 'हाऊस' में ठहरा दिया है ?"




--""जी हां ।"



"ऐसा क्यों किया तुमने ?" चीफ ने पूछा----" वहाँ तों अतिथियों को ठहराया जाता है । वहां से तो कोई भी आसानी के साथ निकलकर भाग सकता हैं । इन्हें तो किसी सुरक्षित और गोपनीय स्थान पर कैद करके रखना चाहिये था ।"




"इस समय बे हमारे अर्तिथि हैं चीफ ! वे कहीं नहीं भागेॉगें !"




" क्या मतलब ?"

----------


## anita

" मतलब ये चीफ कि विजय, वतन और विकास चीन में आ चुके हैं । रूसी बागरोफ को भी अपनी सहायता के लिए उन्होंने साथ ले लिया है । यूं तो विजय और विकास से ही हमारा देश परेशान है !---अब इनमें एक शैतान और बढ गया हैं--------वतन । उसका कहना है कि चीन में तबाही मचाने आया है वह ! इन सबका मुकाबला करने के लिए बाण्ड, नुसरत तौर तुगलक की सहायता लेने में क्या बुराई है ?"





" मगर वे तुम्हारी मदद करेंगे क्यों ?"




" कियुकि उन्हें उन फिल्मों की अावश्यकता है !" -सांगपोक ने कहा-" ऐसी बात नहीं है चीफ कि मैं कुछ समझता नहीं हूं । मुझे सब पता है कि जेम्स बाण्ड ने मेरी दोस्ती क्यों क्यों स्वीकार कर ली है ।"



-"'क्यों ?"
" अगर वह हमारी दोस्ती स्वीकार न करता तो क्या होता ? यही न कि हम उसे कैद कर लेते ? मैं जानता हूं कि इस हकीकत को बाण्ड अच्छी तरह समझता है । उसने सोचा कि कैद में पड़कर क्या होगा ? दोस्ती स्वीकार करके यह मेरे साथ रहेगा तो शायद किसी तिकड़म से उन फिल्मों का पता क्या सके ।"




" निश्चित रुप से बाण्ड जैसे व्यक्ति कें दिमाग में यह विचार आना -------स्वाभाविक सी बात है।"



-"और यही लालच उसे यहां से फरार नहीं होने मैं देगा !"

----------


## anita

"क्रिन्तु अगर वह किसी दिन वास्तव में फिल्मों तक पहुंच गया तो ?" चीफ ने संभावना व्यक्त की ।




"जब स्वयं मैं ही नहीं जानता कि फिल्में कहाँ हैं तो उनके पहुंचने का प्रश्न ही कहां उठता है ?" कुटिलता के साथ मुस्कराते हुए पोक ने कहा----"फिल्में सुरक्षित लाकर मैंने
आपको दे दी । यह मैं स्वयं नहीं जानता कि आपने ये कहाँ पहुंचाई हैं ?"



" अब तुम्हारी योजना क्या है?"



" मैं उनसे कह आया हूँ कि सात बजे उनसे मिलने आऊंगा,, साढे छ: वजाती हुई रिस्टवाच को देखता हुआ सांगपोक बोला- मै उनसे कहूगा कि वे हमारे मित्र राष्ट्र के जासूस हैं : अगर वे विजय इत्यादि के खिलाफ हमारी सहायता करेंगे तो हम उनके राष्ट्र को वेवज एम और अणुनाशक किरणों का फार्मूला अवश्य देंगे ।। इस झांसे में फसाकर मैं उन्हें अपनी मदद के लिए तैयार कर लूंगा । अन्त में उन्हें किस तरह का फार्मूला मिलेगा आप समझ सकते हैं !"


''हमें तुम पर पूरा भरोसा है ।" चीफ ने कहा ।।



"न जाने हैरी कहा गायब हो गया ?" पोक ने कहा---" वह होता तो उसे भी इसी झांसेमें लेकर अपना दोस्त वनाया जा सकता था । वह वतन और विकास की टक्कर का लडका है ।"


" खैर--हां, हवानची का क्या हाल है ?"



" अब तो ठीक है वह है सात वजे वह और सिंगसी भी बाण्ड के पास हाउस में पहुंच रहे है ।"

----------


## anita

इस प्रकांर कुछ देर और आवश्यक बातें करने के बाद सांगपोफ खड़ा होगया।
चीफ ने उसे जाने की इजाजत दे दी !


वहाँ से निकलकर वह ठीक सात बजे हाउस पहुँचा !


कमरे में बाण्ड, नुसरत और तुगलक के साथ उसने हबानची और सिंगसी कौ भी अपनी प्रतीक्षा में पाया !


हबानची के सिर पर एक हैट था । काफी हद तक उसने हैट का अग्रिम भाग अपने मस्तिष्क पर झुका रखा था । सम्भवत: इसलिए कि उसके माथे पर लिखा 'विकास' नजर न आए ।



उनके सामने मेज पर शाम को पीकिंग से निकलने वाले करीब करीब सारे अखबार पड़े थे !


सभी में जलपोत के टी वी हाँलं का दृश्य छपा था । चीन में विकास के आगमन की खबर को प्रत्येक अखबार ने अपने ढंग से नमक -मिर्च लगाकर छापा था !


एक अखवार में' तो विशेष रूप से हवानची का फोटों छपा था । उसके माथे पर लिखा था 'विकास' !



"चीन के अन्दर विकास का आधा आतंक तो तुम्हारे देश के ये अखबार फैला देते है ।" जेम्स वाण्ड ने कहा…......."विकास का सिद्धांत है कि वह जहाँ जाता है, पहले वह अपने’ नाम का टेरर फैला देता है ! उसी उदेश्य से उसने टी बी हाँल में सैनिकों को उल्टा लटकाया था उनके माथे पर अपना नाम लिखा था । इन अखबोरों में तो वतन का वह पत्र भी छपा है जो उसने तुम्हारे नाम लिखकर क्रमरे के दरवाजे पर चिपका दिया था !"


"तुम ठीक कहते हों । विकास उतना है नहीं जितना ये अखबार चीनी जनता के सामने उसका हब्बा बना देते है !"

----------


## anita

"तुम्हारी सरकार को अखबारों पर सैसर लगाना चाहिए है" बाण्ड ने राय दी…"आदेश हो कि विकास से सम्बन्धित कोई भी अखबार किसी तरह का समाचार न छापे इन समाचारों से होता ये है कि चीनी जनता विकास के आगहन को ही अपने दश के विनाश का द्योतक समझ लेती ।"
" अखबारों पर सैसंर लगाना हमारा काम तो नहीं !" सांगपोक ने कहा--"सरकार का काम है। विषय मे जब वह ही कुछ नहीं सोचती तो हम क्या करें ?"



"सीकेंट सर्विस के माध्यम से तुम्हें अपनी सरकार से मांग करनी चाहिए !" बाण्ड ने कहा… "तुम्हें दलील देनी चाहिए कि अखबार कुछ इस तंरह विकास का टैरर जनता में फैलाते हैं कि साधारण जनता विकास के विषय में कुछ बताते हुए डरती है और तुम्हें परेशानी होती है, इत्यादि ।"


"इस विषय पर मैं स्वयं सोच रहा था !" पोक ने कहा…"लेकिंन यहां हमारी बातों का विषय है कि हम सव को मिलकर बिकास, वतन और विजय का मुकाबंना करना है । आज दिन में मैंने अपने चीफ से बातें कर ली हैऔर उन्होंने एक ऐसा आश्वासन दिया है जिससे हमारी दोस्ती और मजबूत होगी !"



" कैसा आश्वासन ?"



" "यह कि अगर आप उनके खिलाफ हमारी मदद करें तो हमारा देश आपके देश को वतन के दोनों फार्मूलों की नकल दे देगा ।"



एक क्षण ध्यान से सांगपोक के चेहरे को देखने के बाद बाण्ड ने 'कहा-१…"अगर ये सच है तो हम तुम्हारी मदद के लिए तयार हैं ।"



" गुड !" पोक ने कहा ----"अब, एक बार… सिर्फ यह पता लग जाये कि चीन में वे लौग हैं कहां ?" इस बार हमारा प्रयास ये होगा कि उनमें से किसी की लाश भी चीन से बाहर न जा सके । हम दुनिया से उनका ड़र हमेशा के लिए समाप्त कर देना चाहते हैं !"

----------


## anita

"क्या मैं भी आप लोगों का दोस्त बन सकता हूँ ?"



एक नई आवाज ने सबको चौका दिया ।


पलटकर सभी ने दरबाजे की तरफ देखा । दरबाजे पर हैरी मुस्करा रहा था !



" हैरी !" पोक एकंदम खड़ा हो गया----"तुम यहां कैसे पहुंच गए?"
" किसी भी जासूस के लिए कही भी पहुंच जाना शायद बहुत आश्चर्य की बात नही है !" कमरे में प्रविष्टि होता हुआ हैरी बाला--"संर्वप्रपम वतन की प्रयोगशाला में प्रविषट होने वाला मैं ही था , किन्तु विकास ने चमन में ही मुझे कैद कर लिया ! मेरे मेकअप में उसने स्वयं फिल्में गायब की । मुझे अलफांसे की सुरक्षा में कैद कर लिया गया ! किसी प्रकार मैं उसकी कैद से भांग निकला ! सबकुछ पता लगाया। यह भी पता लगाया कि डैडी के मेकअप मे मुझे लेने बाण्ड अकंल अकेले चमन आए थे , फिल्मों के चीन तक पहुचने की सारी कहानी पता लगी । लिहाजा मैं यहां अागया । फिल्मों का पता के चक्कंर में ही तुम्हारा पीछा कर रहा था कि तुम्हारी बातें सुनी । सोचा कि मैं भी दोस्त बनकर उस फार्मुले की नकल अपने देश तक पहुचा दू तो उचित रहेगा । यही सोच- मैं सामने आगया । "





--"तुमने बहुत अच्छा किया है हमारे बीच तुम्हारी ही कमी थी ।" पोक ने कहा…" भारत और रूस, चीन और अमेरिका के हमेशा ही खिलाफ रहे है है । इस अभियान में भी , उन दोनों देशों के जासूस मिलकर काम कर रहे हैं । हमें भी एकजुट होकर उनका मुकाबला करना चाहिए ।"




-"तुम्हारा यह प्रस्ताब पसन्दआया तभी तो मैं सामने आया ।" हैरी ने कहा…वर्ना एक दुश्मन जैसे ढंग से फिल्में प्राप्त करने के लिए मैं तुम्हारा पीछा कर रहा था । अगर तुम, अमेरिका को भी उस फार्मू्ले की नकल देने, के लिए तैयार हो तो मैं तुम्हारे साथ आ सकता हूं !"

----------


## anita

जेम्स बाण्ड, जो हैरी के आगमन पर अभी तक कुछ नहीं बोला था । वह चुपचाप बहुत ध्यान से हैरी का चेहरा देखे जा रहा था ।। इधर सांगपोक हैरी से कह रहा था----हमारी सरकार ने अपने. मित्र राष्ट्रों को नकल देने का निश्चय कर लिया है ।"



इससे पूर्व कि हैरी कुछ बोले, जेम्स बाण्ड ने कहा-----" तुमसे कोई भी समझौता करने से पूर्व मैं कुछ बातें करना चाहता हूं हैरी?"


" जरूर कीजिए अंकल !"



"ये तो तुम्हें मालूम है ही कि चीन में इसं समय, विजय, विकास, वतन इत्यादि मौजूद है और वे......."



" कोई भी मेकअप कर लेने के मामले में उस्ताद है ।"
मुस्करते हुए हैरी ने बात पुरी की ---" सही भी है । आपको इस तरह अचानक मुझ पर विश्वास भी नहीं करना चहिए ।। जिस तरह भी अाप चाहे अपनी तसल्ली कर सकते हैं ।"



" इस प्रकार बाण्ड ने हर प्रकार से जांच की और पाया कि हैरी ही है तो बोला--"बैठ जाओ ।"



फिर उनके बीच इस विषय को लेकर बार्तालाप होने लगाकि विजय, विकास, वतन और बागारोफ से किस प्रकार निपटा जाये ।। पहले तो यंही प्रश्न उठा कि यह कैसे पता लगे कि इतने वडे़ चीन में वे हैं कहां ?

----------


## anita

किन्तु पता लगाने का कोई उचित तरीका उनके दिमाग में नहीं आया । तब हैरी ने कहा----" वे लोग चीन में हैं और जब तक चुपचाप बैठे हैं, तब तक तो किसी भी प्रकार उनके ठिकाने का पता लग ही नहीं सकता। किंतु हां यह एक स्वाभाविक-सी बात है कि वे यहाँ चूप नहीं बैठेगे ।। बात अगर सिर्फ विजय अंकल की होती तो यह सोचा जा सकता था कि वे दिमाग से काम लेंगे और उसी समय कोई हरकत करेंगे' जब उन्हें पता सग जायेगा कि फिल्में कहां है ,, किंतु न विकास शांति से बैठने वाला है, न वतन । वे अवश्य ही कोई हंगामा करेंगे । बस, उनके मैदान में अाते ही हमारा काम आसान हो जायेगा ।'"




’इस प्रकार की बातों के पशचात् बारह बजे यह मीटिंग समाप्त हुई ।


सांगपोक ने हैरी के रहने का प्रबंध भी हाउस में कर दिया ।।


रात के करीब दो बजे के करीब सांगपोक अपने बिस्तर पर लेटा । लेटते ही अपने जिस्म में उसे कुछ खुजली सी महसूस हुई । फिर वह अपने जिस्म की बुरी तरह खुजलाने लगा ।




" हम खुजलां दें पोक बेटे !"' इस एक आबाज ने उसके सारे शरीर को जडवत् सा कर दिया ।



उसने देखा-दखते ही रोंगटे खड़े हो गए उसके । पर्दे के पीछे से विकास प्रकट हुआ था !




बेड पर से उछलकृर वह फर्श पर खड़ा हुअा तो बेड के नीचे छूपे किसी व्यक्ति, ने उसकी दोंनों टागें पकड़कर खींच दी । धड़ाम से मुंह के बल बह फर्श पर गिरा ।
अगले ही पल बेड के समीप वतन खडा हुया था-सफैद कपडे, आखों पर काला चश्मा, हाथ में छड़ी ।

----------


## anita

जबरदस्त फुर्ती के साथ पुन: उठकर खड़ा हो क्या था सांगपोक ।


उसने देखा…दो तरफ से घिरा हुआ था वह ।


** दोनों तरफ बराबर की लम्बाइयों वाले लड़के । मानो कामदेवों ने एकाएक यमराज का रूप धारण कर लिया हो । सांगपोक उनके बीच स्वयं को नर्वस सा महसूस कर रहा था ।



उसके जिस्म में खुजली उठी और पागलों की तरह खुजाने लगा ।


वतन और विकास ठहाके लगाकर हंसने लगे ।



सांगपोक के मुंह से खून बहने लगा था । अपने जिस्म को पागलों की तरह वह नोचे चला जा रहा था ।


फिर वतन ने छड़ी में से मुगदर निकाला । झन्नाता हुआ एक बार उसने सागपोक की छाती पर किया, मुंह के बल गिरा तो विकास की ठोकर सहनी पडी़ ।



इस प्रकार-सागपोक पर दोनों ही पिल पड़े । उनमें है किसी ने भी सांगपोक को सम्हालने का मौका नहीं दिया । एक तो वह स्वयं ही खुजली से परेशान था ,ऊपर में उन्होंने उसे दबोच लिया । पोक कुछ भी न कर सका । मारते-मारते विकास ओर बतन ने उसे अधमरा कर दिया ।



अन्त में रोते-गिडगिडाते पोक को वतन ने पंखे पर उल्टा लटकाया और पूछा कि फिल्मे कहां है ? पोक ने जवाय नहीं दिया तो राक्षस बन गया विकास है ब्लेड निकाल कर उसने
पोक की सारी खाल नोंच डाली । नाखूनों की जडें काट दीं । कान काट लिए । माथे पर अपना नाम लिख दिया ।।

----------


## anita

बेहोश होने से पूर्व पोक ने उन्हें बताया कि फिल्में उसने अपने चीफ को दे दी हैं । बस, इससे आगे फिल्मों के विषय में उसे कुछ पता नहीं है । विकास को क्या पता था कि वह बेचारा सच बोल रहा है ? वह तो यही समझा कि पोक असलियत छुपा रहा है अत: उसकी और अधिक खातिरदारी करने लगा ।


उस समय विकास को यकीन हो गया कि पोक ने वह बता दिया है, जव पिटता पिटता पोक मृत्यु से कुछ ही दूर रह गया !



फिर उसकी कोठी के मुख्यद्वार के बीच पोक के बेहोश शरीर को वे उलटा लटकाकर चले गये ।

अगली सुबह पूर्ण चीन में आतंक छाया हुआ था ।


अखबारों के कॉलम विकास और वतन के नामों से रंगे पडे़ थे !



अपनी कोठी के मुख्यद्वार पर न सिर्फ पोक का जिस्म उल्टा लटका पाया था, बल्कि करीब-करीब उसी स्थिति में सिंगसी और पचास सैनिक अधिकारियों के जिस्म पाये गये थे ।



चीन में इस प्रकार का आतंक जैसा किसी छोटे-से गांव में शेर के प्रविष्ट हो जाने पर फैल गया हो !!



उसी सुबह क्रिस्टीना के ड्राइंगरूम में बैठा विजय कह रहा था… तुम साले मानोगे नहीं, भला रात यह सब करने से फायदा क्या हुया ?"



"अबे चुप रह चटनी के, बच्चों को करने दे जो कर रहे हैं !"

----------


## anita

"चचा, तुम भी इन्हें समझाने से तो गए, शै देते हो है" विजय ने कहा !


इससे पूर्व किह बागरोफ कुछ बोले, गम्भीर स्वर में वतन ने कहा-"क्रिस्टीना ने मुझे सब कुछ बता दिया है चचा ! मैं और विकास -यह समझते रहे कि हम दोनों रात को तुम्हें धोखा देकर यहां से निकल गए थे, मगर वास्तविकता ये थी की अाप न सिर्फ जाग रहे थे, वल्कि जहां-जहा हम गए वहां आप भी हमारे पीछे गये थे और हमसे पहले यहां आकर पुन: सौने का नाटक किया ।"




--'"अबे तो और क्या करता ?" विजय भडंक उठा -----"हमने तो सालो तुम्हारी सुरक्षा का ही ठेका ले लिया है !"



इससे पूर्व कि विजय की इस बात का कोई जवाब दे पाता, दरवाजे पर दस्तक हुई । 'सव एकदम चुप हो गए ।



क्रिस्टीना ने पूछा…"कोन है ?" 
"लैला का मजनू ।" बाहर से आवाज आई ।


'"लूमड़ !" कहकर विजय अपने स्थान से उठा और झपटकर दरवाजा खोल दिया । सामने देखा, तो हैरी खड़ा था । जहां हैरी को देखकर विजय भौचका रह गया, वहाँ क्रिस्टीना, बागारोफ और विकास के रिर्वाल्बर बाहर आ गये ।



इससे पूर्व कि कोई कुछ हरकत कर पाता, दरवाजे पर खडे हैरी के मुंह से अलकांसे का स्वर निकला---- " चेहरा हैरी का जरूर है, लेकिन हूँ मैं अलफांसे । इस रूप में मैंने अलकांसे की कैद से फरार होने का नाटक रचा है और दुश्मनों का दोस्त बन बैठा हूं ।"

----------


## anita

उसे कमरे के अन्दर लेकर दरवाजा पुन: बन्द कर लिया गया ।




विजय के पूछने पर सोफ पर बैठकर अलफांसे ने संक्षेप में जो कुछ बताया, वह इस प्रकार था, "जब मुझे पता लगा कि फिल्में चीन पहुंच गई हैं तो मैंने भी यहां आने का निश्चय किया । अपनी असली सूरत में आने के स्थान पर मैंने यहां हैरी की सूरत में आना अधिक उचित समझा । सोचा कि इस अभियान के शुरू में हैरी ने मेरा मेकअप करके काम किया था, सो वह कर्ज उतार दूं । मैं पिशाच से मिला । हैरी को उसके हबाले कर दिया । चमन के राष्ट्रपति भवन के एक तहखाने में इस समय हैरी कैद है । पिशाच को मैं सब कुछ समझा, आया हूँ । उसी ने तिलस्मी चीजों का प्रयोग करके मेरे चेहरे पर यह मेकअप किया है । मैं कल यहां पहुच गया था । मैंने सोचा कि मुझे अपने ढंग से यह पता लगाना चाहिए कि फिल्में कहां हैं ? इसी मकसद से मैं पोक के पीछे लग गया ।, सात बजे पोक हाउस में ठहरे बाण्ड,-नुसरत और तुगलक से मिला है उस समय सिंगसी और हूानची वहीं थे । वहाँ मैंने उनकी बातें सुनीं। उनकी बातें सुनकर मेरे दिमाग में एक योजना पनपी । सोचा कि तुम लोग तो अपने ढंग से फिल्मों का पता लगाने के चक्कर में लगे हो ही, क्यों न मैं उनका साथी बनकर यह प्रयासं करूं?"
"'स्कीम तो तुम्हारी निस्सन्देह तारीफ के काबिल है लूमड़ भाई ! " विजय ने कहा----"लेकिन मेरे ख्याल से बाण्ड इतना बेवकूफ तो नहीं होना चाहिए कि वह तुम पर एकदम यकीन कर ले है क्या उन्होंने तुम्हारी जांच नहीं की ?"



" पिशाचनाथ द्वारा किया गया मेकअप क्या आज तक कीसी की जांच में आया है ?" अलफासे ने मुस्कराते हुए जवाब दिया !



" हूं----साला पिशाचनाथ अपनी तिलिस्म-दवाओं को ही लिए फिरता है ।"


इस प्रकार उनके बीच बातें होने लगी ।


एक घंटे बाद अलकांसे वहाँ से चला गया । वे पुन: बातों में लग गए । कोई ऐसी तरकीब सुझाई नहीं दे रही थी जिससे यह पता लग सके, कि फिल्में कहाँ हैं ?


और पुरे तीन महीने गुजर गए है ।-इन तीन महीनों में चीन के अन्दर क्या कुछ नहीं हुअा, परन्तु फिल्मों का फिर भी पता न लग सका ।

----------


## anita

ये तीन महीने चीन के लिएं कहर के महीने थे ।।


हर रोज सुबह को अनगिनत ऐसी लाशें मिलतीं जिन पर विकास लिखा होता था । चीन की जनता और सरकार त्राहि-त्राहि कर उठी ।


चीन में होती इस तबाही की गूंज सिर्फ चीन में ही कैद होकर न रह गई थी वल्कि सारे विश्व में गूँज उठी थी ।


विकांस और वतन की एक ही माँग थी----' चीन चमन के चुराये हुए फार्मूले लौटाये !'



चीन सारे विश्व में प्रचार कर रहा था,, वतन और विकास उसके साथ क्या कर रहे हें किन्तु बीच-बीच में विश्व की टी.वीं स्क्रीनों पर जला हुआ वतन उभरता और चीन द्वारा किए गए प्रचार का खण्डन करता,कहता कि वह चीन से बदला अवश्य लेगा, किंतु अभी तक वह ठीक भी नहीं होपाया। चमन से बाहर भी नहीं निकला है ।


इधर चीन में ये दोनों शैतान इस कदर तबाही मचाये हुए थे कि सारा देश आतंकित पुतला बनकर रह गया था ।
हर सुबह चीन की सडकें लाशों से भरी पाई जाती । कभी एयरपोर्ट पर खडे विमान धु-धु, करके जलने लगते तो कभी अच्छी खासी जाती रेलगाडी एक धमाके के साथ उड़ जाती । हर दुर्घटना के पीछे किसी न किसी रुप में वतन और बिकास की माँग गूंज उठती ।




विनाश-बिनाश और विनाश…चारों तरफ विनाश फैला दिया उन लड़कों ने ।।




और इस समय वे क्रिस्टीना के ड्राईरूम में बैठे खिल खिलाकर हंस रहे थे ।

----------


## anita

उनके चेहरों की मासूमियत को देखकर कोई कह नहीं सकता था कि उनसे आज पूरा चीन कांप रहा है । उनके अतिरिक्त ड्राइंगरूम मैं इस समय बागारोफ, विजय, हैरी के रूप में अलफांसे और क्रिस्टोना भी मौजूद थे । विजय कह रहा था… "मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि दोनों को इस विनाशलीला से क्या लाभ होगा ?"



''हमारे पास ऐसा कोई तरीका नहीं है गुरु, जिससे हम यह पता लगा सकें कि वे फिल्में कहां हैं ?" बिकास ने कहा--- "आज तीन महीने गुजरने के बाद भी हम पता नहीं लगा सके हैं । कम-से-कम यह तरीका हमारे पास है जिससे , हम चीन सरकार को फिल्में वापस करने पर विवश कर सकते है !"



"इस तरह भला वे फिल्में कैसे दे देंगे !"




…""उन्हें देनी पडेगी ।" विकास ने कहा----"हम इस देश की जनता को इतना आतंकित कर देंगे कि चीनी जनता स्वयं सरकार से यह मांग करेगी कि वह फिल्में हमें दे दे । जनता की मांग सरकार को माननी ही होगी । नहीं मानेगी तौ चीन में गृह-युद्ध होगा ।"




''तुम हमेशा विनाशकारी बात सोचा करते हो प्यारे दिलजले ।" विजय ने कहा-"अगर इस तरह फिल्में मिलती होतीं तो न जाने कब की मिल गई होती ? मेरा विचार तो ये है कि इस तरीके को छोड़कर फिल्मो का पता लगाने की कोई और तरकीब सोची जाये ।"



विसास ने जिद्द नहीं, की !


पुन: तरकीब सोची जाने लगी ।
जब इसी विषय पर बहस होते काफी देर हो गई तो हल्ले से मुस्कराता वतन बोला----"फिल्मों का पता लगाने की हमें कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है ।"

----------


## anita

बुरी तरह चौक पड़े सब, विजय के मुंह से निकला---"क्या मतलब ?"




" समय आने पर 'वेवज एम' की फिल्म खुद ही बता देगी कि वह कहां है ?"



"क्या कहना चाहते हो ?"अलफासे ने प्रश्न किया।



" आज मैं तुम्हे एक रहस्य की बात बताता हूँ ।" मुस्कराते हुए वतन ने कहा ।। 'वेवज एम' के फार्मूले को उस फिल्म पर मैंने स्वयं उतारा है ! मुझे मालूम था कि यह उलझनें हमारे सामने आ सकती हैं । उन फिल्मों पर अंकित फार्मूला बिल्कुल सही है ,, जानबूझकर उसमें एक हल्की सी कमी छोड़ दी है । वह कमी यह है कि उसमें ब्रह्यंड की आवाजो को कंट्रोल करने वाले बटन का हवाला फिल्मों में कहीं नहीं है ।''



" इससे क्या होगा ?"




"निश्चित रूप से चीन के वैज्ञानिक किसा गुप्त प्रयोगशाला में उन फार्मूले के आधार पर 'वेवज एम' बना रहे होंगे"वतन ने कहा----- जैसे ही वेवज एम तैयार होगा और वे उसे अॉन करेंगे तो उसमें से इतनी जोर की व्रह्यंड की आवाजें निकलेगी कि सम्पूर्ण चीन गूंज उठेगा । व्रह्माड का सारा शोर चीख पुकार और आवाज़ गूंज उठेगी और मुझे पता लग जायेगा कि वेवज एम कहां तैयार किया जा रहा है !"



"इतनी महत्त्वपूर्ण बात तुमने पहले क्यों नहीं बताई बटन प्यारे ?"

----------


## anita

"उस आवाज को कंट्रोल करने के लिए वेवज एम में बटन नहीं होगा !" विजय की बात पर कोई ध्यान न देते हुए वतन ने बताया----"वेवज एम के आँन होते ही बह्याड की सारी चीखो-पुकार चीन से उतर आयेगी और मेरा आविष्कार मुझे स्वयं बता देगा कि वह कहां है !"
हिमालय के गर्भ में…चीनियों की एक गुप्त प्रयोगशाला । एक कमरे में करीब बीस चीनी वैज्ञानिक । एक लम्बीसी मेज के चारों तरफ वे बीसों बैठे है । अचानक उनमें से एक वैज्ञानिक अपने स्थान से खड़ा होकर कहता है कि---" हमने प्राप्त फिल्म के आधार पर "वेवज एम" तैयार कर लिया है और आज हम उससे बह्मांड की आवाज सुनेंगे" ।



" मेंरे विचार से एक वार और फिल्म में अंकित फार्मूले से वेवज ऐम को मिला लें ।"


"वह तो हम करेगे ही ।" उस वैज्ञानिक ने कहा, किंतु खुशी की बात ये है कि हमने वेवज एम तैयार कर लिया है । हमारे देश को इस आविष्कार की कीमत बहुत महंगी चुकानी पड़ रही है । सारे देश में विकास और वतन ने हंगामा खड़ा कर रखा है, परन्तु हमारी सरकार ने इतनी सावधानी बरती कि इतना सबकुछ करने के बावजूद भी वे कुत्ते यहाँ तक नहीं पहुंच सके । यहाँ जहां वतन के फार्मूले पर हमने रात-दिन तीन महीने मेहनत करके वेवजएम तैयार कर लिया है ।" इस प्रकार एक लम्बाचौडा भाषण दिया उस वैज्ञानिक ने ।



फिर वे सब यह निश्चय करके उठे कि वेवज एम पर बाह्मांड की आवाजें सुनी जायें ।



यह प्रयोगशाला हिमालय के गर्भ में सख्त सैनिक पहरे के बीच थी।


वे बीसों वैज्ञानिक एकं अन्य कमरे में पहुंचे । एक मेज है पेर 'वेवज एम' रखा था । उस 'वेवज एम' की बॉडी वैसी बहीं थी, जैसे वतन के वेवज एम की थी । उसी मशीन कों उन्होंने एक भिन्न बाँडी में कैद किया था ।



मशीनरी को उन्होंने पुन: फिल्म से मिलाया ।

----------


## anita

फिर धड़कते दिल से 'वेवज एम' आँन कर दिया गया ।


और तुफान उठ खडा हुआ हो जैसे । इतना शोर कि -------


हिंमालय कांप उठा ।




भयभीत होकर वैज्ञानिक एक-दूसरे पर गिर पड़े । चीख--पुकार और भयानक शोर ने इन सभी वैज्ञानिकों के कानों के पर्दे फाड़ डाले ।


कई अणु बम भी मिलकर इतना तेज धमाका न करते, जितना 'वेवज एम' से निकली आवाजों ने किया ।


पूरा हिमालय इस तरह चीख रहा था मानो किसी ने उसके शरीर में आग लगा दी हो ।।
न सिर्फ चीन बल्कि सारी दुनिया एकदम बुरी तरह चौंक उठी ।


हिमालय के गर्भ से निकली वह दहाड़ से सम्पूर्ण धरती गूँज उठी ।

धरती बुरी तरह कांप उठी ।



सारी दुनिया के ज्बालामुखी भी अगर एक साथ फट पड़ते तव भी शायद उतनी भयानक आवाज न होती !


सदियों से शांत खड़ा हिमालंय चीख उठा था । ऐसी आवाज हुई थी जैसै सारी दुनिया के प्राणी एक साथ अपनी पूरी शक्ति से चीख पड़े हों ।। विश्व में आतंक छा गया-------
-------------हिमालय चीख उठा था ।।

----------


## anita

चीखकर उसने सारी दुनिया कों भयक्रांत कर दिया था ।


कुछ देर तक चीखकर हिमालय शांत हो गया ।।।।


किन्तु----हिमालय की उस चीख ने सम्पूर्ण विश्व को बुरी तरह आतंकित कर दिया था ।।



वतन की मंडली के अतिरिक्त शायद किसी को भी समझ में नहीं आया कि हिमालय इतनी जोर से आखिर चीख क्यों पंड़ा ?


संसार के प्रत्येक देश का प्रत्येक व्यक्ति भयंभीत हो उठा ।।



पूरी दुनियां मे र्तिकड़मे लडाई जानें लगों ।। कुछ लोग यह समझे बेठे कि प्रलयं आने वाली है । हिमालय ने चीखकर प्रलय के आगमन की सूचना दे दी है।।


तव जबकि विश्व में हिमालय की इस चीख पर अनेक अटकले चल रही थी ।


विजय इत्यादि के सामने बैठा वतन कह रहा था--" लो चचा, मेरे आविष्कार ने मुझ आवाज दी है !'"





"आबाज बडी भयानक रही बटन प्यारे । सारी दुनिया कांप उठी !"



"मेरा अनुमान है कि इसे आवाज कों सारे विश्व ने सुना होगा !" बिकास ने कहा ।

----------


## anita

"लेकिन बटन प्यारे, हिमालय तो बहुत बड़ा है ।" विजय ने कहा--" यह कैसे पता लगे कि हिमालय के कौन से भाग में वह प्रयोगशाला है जहाँसे तुम्हारा 'वेवज-एम' चीखा है?"



वतन ने जेब में हाथ डाला और दिशा--दूरी बताने वाली, एक छोटी-सी विरामघड़ी दिखाता हुआ बोला--"इस घड़ी ने उस केन्द्र को पकड लिया है, जहाँ से इस आवाजकी उत्पत्ति हुई है ! इस समय यह घडी हमें 'वेवज एम' की स्थिति ठीक बता रहा है !"



" तो फिर क्यों न आज ही अपना अभियान समाप्त कर लिया जाये !"
जिस दिन हिमालय चीखा था, उस दिन ने अपने गर्भ में एक बहुत ही अन्धकारमय रात छुपा रखी थी ।



एयरपोर्ट की इमारंत पर यहां-वहां रोशन लाइटें उस अन्धकार से लड़
रही थीं । इमारत में सन्नाटा था । इस समय रात के ग्यारह बज रहे थे और चार बजे से पहले न तो यहाँ कोई फ्लाइट ही होने थी आर न ही कोई विमान यहाँ पहुंचने बाला था, इसलिए रात की डयूटी के कर्मयारी लापरवाही से अपनी-अपनी डयूटियों पर ऊंघ रहे थे ।


हवाई-पट्टी बिरुकुत शांत पड़ी थी, ऐसे समय में दो व्यक्तियों ने एयरपोर्ट की इमामृत में प्रवेश किया । उन दोनों के हाथों' में एक एक सूटकेस था ।

जिस्म पर पतलून के उपर ओवरकोट अौर सिर पर एक गोल हैट । ओवरकोट के कालर खडे़ थे अौर हैट के कोने लगभग झुके हुए थे ।। यह 'कारण था कि उनमे से किसी का चेहरा नहीं चमक रहा था ।।



"चचा ।" उनमें से एक के मुंह से विजय की आवाज निकली----"काम जरा संभलकर करना । कहीं सारा गुड़़ गोवर न हो जाये ।'"

----------


## anita

" तू हमें पैतरे बता रहा है चटनी के !" बागारोफ ने कहा'--" बेटा, जासूसी के पैतरे इस्तेमाल करते-करते ही तो ये सिर के बाल उड़ गए हैं ! तू संभलकर रहना । ऐसा न हो जाये कि मैं निकल जाऊं और ये चीनी तुम्हारा तबला बजा दें" ।


''तवला तो इनका विकास और वतन ने बजा रखा है !"








" अच्छा, अब बोलती पर ढक्कन लगा, सामने आँफिस आ रहा है ।" वागांरोफ ने कहा तो सचमुच विजय चुपं हो गया ।

बिना किसी प्रकार की दस्तक दिए वे धड़धड़ाते हुए आँफिस में प्रविष्ट हो गए ! मेज के पीछे एक अफ़सर बैठा ऊंघ रहा था ।



उनकी आहट पाते ही कुत्ते की तरह जागकर उसने कान खडे़ कर लिए !


जब तक वह कूछ समझता, तव तक पलटकर विजय ने दरवाजा अंन्दर से बन्द कर दिया था और उस अधिकारी के सामने खडा ? बागरोफ कह रहा------"हम तुम्हारे मुंह से गुटरगूं की आवाज सुनना चाहते हैं !"


चौककर वह अपनी सीट से खड़ा होता हुआ बोला-----"'कौन हैं आप लोग !"


"मेरा नाम विकास है ।" बागारोफ ने कहा है !


" वि ...का.... स !" टूटकर एक-एक शब्द निकला उसके मुंह से । चेहरा पीला पड़ गया । आंखों में मौत नाचने लगी ।


शरीर इस तरह कांपने-लगा, जैसे अचानक वह जाड़ो के बूखार का मरीज-बन गया हो, बोला…म.....मैंने आपका क्या विगाड़ा है ? अ…आप तो बाप हैं मेरे.....स…साली ये हमारी सरकार उल्लू की पट्ठी है, जो आपकी मांग नहीं मांगती ....."

----------


## anita

" इसे ही तो कहते हैं गुटरगूं की आवाज ।" कहता हुआ बागरोंफ उस पर झपट पडा़ !


उस बेचारे के तो विकास का नाम सुनते ही हाथ-पांव ढीले पड़ गए थे ! विजय को कुछ करने की आवश्यकता भी नहीं पड़ी और बागरोफ ने उसे बेहोश कर दिया ।
" मैं किसी और को देखता हूं चचा !" कहकर विजय ने दरवाजा खोता और कमरे से बाहर निकल गया ।


आगे बढकर बागारोफ ने चटकनी पुन: अन्दर से चढ़ा ली वापस आया और उस अधिकारी के जिस्म पर से कपडे़ उतारने लगा ।


दस मिनट बाद उसके जिस्म पर अधिकारी के कपड़े । दरबाजा खोलकर वह गैलरी में आया, दरबाजा बाहर से भिड़ा दिया , तभी गैलरी के एक अन्य आफिस का दरबाजा खुला एक अफसर की वर्दी में विजय बाहर निकला ।


बागरोफ को देखते ही विजय ने आँख दबा दी ! भुनभुनाता हुआ-बागरोफ उसके साथ अागे बढ़ गया ।




"'उस कबूतर मार्का की सूरत ही ऐसी थी कि हमने अनुमान लगा लिया कि अंब वह अपने मुंह से गुटरगूं की आवाज निकाले तो बहुत अच्छी लगेगी ।। यह तो हम जानते' ही थे कि गुटरगूं की वह आबाज न तो तुम्हारा ही नाम लेकर निकलेगी अोर न ही मेरा। अत: विकास का नाम ले दिया देखा नहीं------नाम सुनते ही किस तरह कत्थक डांस करने लगा था।"'



बातें करते हुए वे एयरपोर्ट की बालकनी तक पहुंच गए ।



वहाँ से हवाई पदृटी स्पष्ट चमक रही थी ।

----------


## anita

बड़े बडे़ हैंगरों में कई विमान खडे थे ।



उन्हें देखता हुआ विजय वोला--", जो इधर से पहले दो विमान खड़े हैं, वे हमारे बाप के । पहला वाला तुम्हारे बाप ने बनवाया है, दूसरा मेरे बाप ने । वाकी सब बेकार हैं ।"



--"ठीक है ।" बागारोफ ने कहा----"आओ । बालकनी से उतरने के कुछ ही समय बाद वे विमान की तरफ बड़ रहे थे । दोनों का एक-एक हाथ रिवॉ्ल्वर पर था ।।
अभी है हैगरों से काफी दूर ही थे कि अंधेरे में से एक सैनिक निकलकर सामने आया !



" आप ?" 



अभी बह कूछ कहना ही चाहता था कि धांय'. ......



विजय के रिबॉल्वर से निकली गाली ने उसके माथे में लहू निकलने के लिए सुराख बना दिया । एयरपोर्ट की इमारत अौर उसके आस-पास छाये सन्नाटे ने एक फायर और चीख की आवाज पर दम तोड़ दिया ।



" आओ चचा । " नारा-सा लगाता हुआ विजय स्वयं बहुत तेजी क साथ विमान की तरहा भागा ।



फायर की आबाज ने एयरपोर्ट की इमारत में हंगामा-सा खडा़ कर दिया था । अभी वे अधिक दूर नहीं दौड़ पाये थे कि उन के पीछे दो-तीन फायर हुए और सांय-सांय आवाज करती हुई गोलियां बराबर से निकल गई ।

----------


## anita

भागते हुए' बागारोफ का रिवॉल्वर दो बार गर्जा और वे दोनों बल्व शहीद हो गए जिनके प्रकाश के दायरे में वे थै । अब उनके इर्द-गिर्द अंधेरा छा गया और इस अंधेरे मे वे भाग रहे थे ।।




पीछे से उन पर अब अनगिनत तेज फॉयर हो रहे थे किन्तु क्योंकि वे अंधेरे में थे इतलिए पीछे से उन्हें सही निशाने पर कोई नही ले पाया था ।




भागते हुए विजय ने जेब से हैडग्रेनेड निकाला, मुंह से पिन निकाली और अचानक पीछे पलट गया ।


अपनी गनों से फायऱ करते हुए करीब पांच सैनिक उन की तरफ दौड़ रहे थे !


उन्हीं का निशाना बनाकर विजय ने
बाउंड्री पर ख़ड़े क्रिकेट खिलाडी की भांति बम फेका ।

जिस तरह एक अच्छे खिलाड़ी की थ्रो पर खड़े विकेटकीपर हाथ में जाती है उसी तरह हवा में लहराता हुआ बम सीधा उन पांच सैनिकों के वीच गिरा । एक कर्गभेदी धमाके के साथ उनकी लाशों के चिथड़े हवा मैं लहरा उठे ।




फिर बागारोफ के पीछे भाग लिया बिजय । अब भी चारों तरफ से सैनिकों के भागकर आने की आवाजें आं रही थीं । वे भागते हुए विमानों पर पहुच गए तो विजय ने कहा----"'तुम विमानों को निबटाओ चचा---मैं इन्हें देखता हूं !"


ऐमा ही हुअा भी !


बिजय जैसे पहले, ही यह अन्दाजा कर लिया था कि किसी भी तरफ से सैनिक यहां तक ही पहुंच सकेगा और वह उन्हें चटनी बना देगा !

----------


## anita

उधर अपनी जेब से हेंडग्रनेड निकालकर वागारोफ ने मुंह से पिन खींची और शेड के नीचेे खडे़ एक विमान पर उछाल दिया ।



एक कर्ण भेंदी धमाका । आग में झुलता हुआ पेट्रोल उछला है विमान की बाडी खील-खील होकर बिखर गई ।


फिर मानो साक्षात प्रलय का दृश्य एयरपोर्ट पर उपस्थित हो गया ! दस्तीबमों के धमाके और फायरों की आवाज ने सारे वातावरण की मथकर रख दिया !! चीनी सैनिक कुछ भी न कर सके ।।


अन्त में उन्होंने पहले दो विमान को हवाई पदृटी पर दौड़तें और फिर जमीन छोड़कर आकाश की अोर उठते देखा । अपने दो विमानों के अतिरिक्त वे एयरपोर्ट पर मौजूद सभी विमान नष्ट कर गये थे ।।

भारी बूटों की आवाज करता हुआ सैनिक कंटीले तारों की दीवारों के समीप से गुजरा तो विकास और वतन ने अपनी सांसे रोक ली । सैनिक उनके समीप आया तो किसी गोरिल्ले की भांति झपटकर विकास ने सैनिक को दबोच लिया । विकास ने एक हाथ से उसकी गन वाली कलाई को पकडा और दूसरा उसके मुंह पर ढ़क्कन बनकर चिपक गया।

लाचार सैनिक चीख भी नहीं सका और विकास ने उसे झाडीयों में खींच लिया ।


विकास ने क्योंकि उसकी नाक और मुंह बंद कर रखे थे अत: सांस न लेने के कारण वह दो मिनट में ही बैहोश हो गया ।

" ज़ल्दी करो दोस्त विकास ने वतन से कहा… 

ठीक दो बजे गुरु और चचा का हमला होगा !


झाडि़यों में से होकर वतन ने आगे रेंगते हुए कहा…"मुझे क्रिस्टी का बहुत दुख है विकास वह बेचारी हमारे साथ आने के लिए रोती रह गई । उसे ले ही आते तो अच्छा रहता । वह बहादुर है और बहादुरी दिखाने के इस मौके पर उसने अपनी इच्छाओं को किस तरह दबाया होगा ।"

----------


## anita

'’मैंनें तो कहा भी था तुमसे कि उसे अाने दो ।" रेंगत हुए विकास ने कहा ।


"मैं नहीं चाहता था विकास कि क्रिस्टी मेरे लिए अपनी जान पर खेले वतन ने कहा ।
"आपके चाहने से क्या होता है?" एका एक वे दोनो…अपने समीप से ही क्रिस्टी की आवाज सुनकर चौक पड़े।



वतन तो एकदम बुरी तरह से बौखला गया । मुंह से एक ही शब्द निकला-"क्रिस्टी !"




--"हां ।". अंधेरे में से आवाज उभरी---" मैं साथ हूँ आपके ।"



आवाज की दिशो में अंधेरा था और उस अंधेरे को वतन ने घूरा क्रिस्टी उसे नजर न आई तो बोला----" कहाँ हो क्रिस्टी ?"



'"यहां हूं मैं-आपके बहुत करीब ।" इस आवाज के साथ वतन के जिस्म में बिजला-सी दौड़ गई । अंधेरे में उसके हाथ को एक कोमल हाथ ने भींच दिया था । अनजाने मैं ही वतन ने उस कोमल हाथ को जोर से भींच दिया लिया ! बोला----" त-तुम लौट जाओ क्रिस्टी !"



-"हदय पर वज्रपात न करो !" दर्द में डूबी क्रिस्टी की आवाज ।



" लेकिन मै......!"

----------


## anita

"विकास भैया समझाओ न इन्हें ।" क्रिस्टी ने कहा…"'मुझसे बात करके क्या इस महत्त्वपूर्ण समय को खो रहे हैं ।। वो देखो , सामने प्रयोगशाला का मुहाना---रूपी दरवाजा है----सुरंग से किसी वल्ब की रोशनी झांक रही है । दो सैनिक हाथ में गन लिए मुहाने पर खड़े है ! इनसे निपटकर अन्दर जाना है । अन्दर न जाने कितने सैनिकों से निपटना पडे । बहुत काम है…समम बहुत कम । दो बजे हवाई हमला हो जायेगा । उस समय तक हम प्रयोगशाला से बाहर न निकले तो इन सबके साथ ही प्रयोगशाला हमारी भी कब्र बन जाएगी ।"
इससे पूर्व कि वतन कुछ बोले, विकास ने कहा---"वतन, अब आ ही गई है तो आने दो क्रिस्टी को । देखा जायेगा है तुम ध्यान को चारों तरफ से हटाकर सिर्फ लक्ष्य पर केन्दित करो । वह देखो…सुरंग के अन्दर से कोई बाहर आ रहा है ।"




सचमुच एक सैनिक अधिकारी बाहर आया ! दरवाजे पर खड़े दोनों सैनिकों से कुछ बातें करने लगा ।


उसी पल क्रिस्टी ने वतन का हाथ छोड़ दिया । वतन को एेसा लगने लगा, जैसे उनका ह्रदय खाली होता जा रहा है ।



न जाने क्यों उसे क्रिस्टी का इस तरह हाथ छूड़ाना अच्छा न लगा ।


वे प्रयोगशाला के मुहाने के काफी करीब थे । इतने करीब अगर वे अपने स्थान से एक जम्प लगा देते तो मुहाने पर ही होते ।



वतन और विकास अभी कुछ सोच ही रहे थे कि अंधेरे में क्रिस्टी की आवाज गूंजी…"वे तीन हैं, हम भी तीन ! दायां मेरा, बायां बिकास भैया का और अफ़सर को ये संभालेंगे !"



वतन अभी कुछ समझ भी नहीं पाया था कि क्रिस्टी ने कहा --"'वनं टू थ्री !"



और थ्री के साथ ही विकास और क्रिस्टी ने अपने-अपने शिकार पर जम्प लगा दी । वतन क्योंकि तैयार नहीं था, इसलिए थोडा चूक गया ।

----------


## anita

इन दोनों ने अपने अपने शिकारों कों दबोचा, अधिकारी ने चौककर रिर्वाल्वर निकाला और क्रिस्टी पर फायर कर दिया ।


यह वहीं वक्त था, जब वतन अधिकारी के ऊपर अाकर गिरा ।



गोली क्रिस्टी के पेट में लगी थी किन्तु अपने शिकार को उसने छोड़ा नहीं ।


वतन तो जैसे पागल हो गया था ।



उसका मुगदर संन्नाकर अधिकारी की कनपटी पर पडा़ तो वह चीख के साथ हमेशा के लिए सोगया ।
फॉयर की आवाज ने प्रयोगशाला के अन्दर-बाहर के सभी सैनिकों को सचेत कर दिया था ! विकास ने सोचा कि अब जबकि सन्नाटा भंग हो ही गया' है तो कोई भी काम चुपचाप करने से क्या लाभ है उसने रिबाँल्बर निकालकर दोनों सैनिकों को मार डाला । वतन ने झपटकर क्रिस्टी को पकडा, बोला-----" तुम ठीक हो क्रिस्टी !"



" हां, मेरे देवता-----ठीक हूं मैं ।" अपने दर्द को पीकर क्रिस्टी ने कहा------"मेरी चिंता मत करो । अन्दर जाओ, मैं यहीं पडी़ हूँ । तुम्हारी कसम, बाहर बाले सैनिकों को भी अन्दर नहीं जाने दूंगी ।"




" क्रिस्टी ........" उसने कुछ कहना चाहा ।



"आंओं वतन !" उसका हाथ पकड़कर के अंदर प्रविष्ट हो गया विकास । चारों तरफ़ से सैनिकों के भागते कदमों की आवाजें आ रही थीं । अभी वतन उससे कुछ कहना ही चाहता था कि विकास ने अन्दर का वह एक बल्ब फोड़ दिया । जिसका प्रकाश सुरंग के मुहाने के रास्ते से बाहर झांका करता था ।

----------


## anita

सुरंग में गहरा अंधेरा छा गया । वतन का हाथ पकड़े विकास अंधेरी सुरंग से भागा चला जा रहा था । सुरंग, 
के बाहर से फायरों की आवाज आ रही थी !




वे आवाजें वतन के सीने को छलनी किये दे रही थीं ।



"विकास,क्रिस्टी ।'" दौड़ता हुआ वतन कुछ कहना ही चाहता था कि विकास ने कहा --"वह सब सम्हाल लेगी , वतन ! तुम सामने नजर रखो !"



विकास और वतन भले ही सुरंग के अंधेरे भाग में भाग रहे थे, किन्तु आगे प्रकाश था !



उस प्रकाशं में तीन सैनिक भागकर उन्हीं की अोर आते दिखाई दिये ।


वतन ने हैंडग्रनेड की पिन खींची और उनकी तरफ उछाल दिया !



फिर---फायर, धमाकों, चीखों, भागते हुए कदमों की आवाजों का बाजार गर्म हो गया । तबाही मचाते हुए ये 'दोनों' अन्दर की तरफ भागे चले जा रहे थे । तुरंग समाप्त हुई तो स्वयं को उन्होंने एक हाँल में पाया !
उस हाल में उनके और चीनी सैनिकों के बीच एक जबरदस्त मोर्चा लगा ।



गोलियां चलती रहीं ! बीच-बीच में दस्ती बमों के धमाके ।

----------


## anita

हाँल को लाशों से पाटकर वे एक गैलरी में बढ़ गये ! उन्हें जहां से भी गुजरना होता था, वहां का बल्ब फौड़कड़ पहले अंधेरा कर देते थे । उनकी यह तरकीब काफी काम आ रही थी । प्रत्येक बार वे अंधेरे में होते थे और दुश्मन प्रकाश में ।



हिमालय के गर्भ में छुपे उस सारे अड्डे में धूम गये वे ! उनके सामने किसी भी सैनिक के आने का मतलब था…. उसकी मृत्यु ! अन्त में----- ऐसे बन्द दरवाजे के सामने ठिठक गये वे,
जिसके बाहर लिखा था "प्रयोग-कक्ष"



उसे देखते ही विकास ने सर्वप्रथम उस बल्ब को फोड़ा जिसके प्रकाश में उन्होंने उपर्युक्त शब्द पढ़ा था । इधर वतन ने एक हैंडग्रेनेड प्रयोग-कक्ष के दरवाजे पर दे मारा । एक भंयकर विस्फोट के साथ दरबाजा खील-खील हो कर बिखर गया । बुरी तरह से लगी हुई आग के ऊपर से कूदकर वे दोनों प्रयोग-कक्ष के अंदर चले गये ।



अन्दर रोशनी थी ओर बीस वैज्ञानिक नजर आने वाले व्यक्ति भयभीत से खड़े थे ! पलक झपकते ही विकास की गन ने गर्जना शुरू किया और उनमें से पन्द्रह वैज्ञानिक चीख -चीखकर शहीद हो गये !



शेष पांच ठग सेे खडे़ थे ।



"'तुम इनसे फिल्म और 'वेवज एम' लो वतन मैं बाहर से संभालता हूँ ।" कहने के साथ ही विकास ने गजब-नाक फुर्ती के साथ वापस बाहर की तरफ जम्प लगा दी । पांचों जीवित वैज्ञानिकों की तरफ वतन की गन तनी थी । उसने गुर्राकर पूछा-"फिल्में कहां है ?"



उनमें से किसी ने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया तो वतन की गन ने दो बार खांसा ।

----------


## anita

दो वैज्ञानिकों के चीखकर गिरते ही शेष तीन चीख पड़े, "बताते हैं ।"



" जल्दी बोलो ।" वतन गुर्रोंया !



उनमें से एक शीघ्रता के साथ एक प्रयोग सीट के नीचे की अलमारी खोली ! उसमें से एक डिब्बा निकाला । शीघ्रता के शाथ कांपते हाथों से डिब्बे में से फिल्में निकाली और वतन की और बढा दी ।



. वतन पुन: गुर्राया----"इन्हें खोलकर दिखाओ ।"


डिब्बा प्रयोग सीट पर रखकर सामने फिल्म खोल खोल- कर दिखाई !



अपनी फिल्मो को पहचानने के बाद वनन ने कहा----" इनको डिब्बे में रखकर डिब्बा मेरी तरफ उछाल दो !"



उसके आदेश का पालन हुअा । …


"वेवज एम कहा है ?" डिब्बा जेब में रखते हुए वतन ने पूछा ।


एक वैज्ञानिक ने डिब्बा अलमारी से निकालकर सीट के ऊपर रख दिया । वतन की गन से बीसों गोलियाँ ने निकाल-कर वेवज एम का अस्तित्व समाप्त करा दिया है फिर उन… तीनो वैज्ञानिकों की तरफ देखकर वह गुर्राया---तुम तींनों भी यह वेवज एम बनाने वाले वज्ञानिकों में से हो । बनाते वक्त इसकी कुछन कुछ कार्यविधि तो तुम्हें याद हो ही गई होगी। अतः जीवित रहने का अधिकार खो चुके हो तुम ।"


अपने शंब्दों की समाप्ति के साथ ही वतन ने उन् तीनों को भी मार डाला !

----------


## anita

फिर प्रयोग कक्ष में अंधेरा किया । झपट कर वह कक्ष से बाहर निकला !


" काम हो गया ? अंधेरे में छुपे बिकास ने पूछा !



" हां ....!" वतन ने कहा…"वेवज एम को नष्ट कर आया हुं-वे फिल्में मेरे पास है।"


"आअो----"अँधेरे में से आकर, बिकास ने वतन का हाथ पकड़ लिया, फिर उसी अंधेरे में से होते हुए, जिसे वे स्वयं बनाते चले आये ये बाहर की तरफ भागे ।
बाहर निकले तो बाहर छुटपुट फायरों की आबाज हो रही थीं !


वे दोनों सुरंग के मुहाने के पास जमीन पर लेट गये थे , वतन फुसफुसाया- "क्रिस्टी !"


" 'मैं’ ठीक हूँ । उसके समीप ही अँधेरे में पड़ी क्रिस्टी ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया--" तुम्हारी कसम वतन, एक भी कुत्ते को अन्दर न जाने दिया मैंने । सबको मार डाला । सामने की झाडियों में सिर्फ एक सैनिक बचा है!"



"उसे मैं देखता हूँ । कहने के बाद विकास अंधेरे में आगे रेंग गया !



वतन ने भावावेश में क्रिस्टीना के शरीर को टटोंला तो खून से रंग गये उसके हाथ । चीख सा पडा वतन-----" क्रिस्टी !"



"हां मेरे देवता !"

----------


## anita

" तुम घायल हो !"



"ज्यादा नहीं तीन गोलियाँ लगी हैं सिर्फ ,, एक तुम्हारे सामने, दो बाद में वदले में मैंने उन सबको मार डाला ! "

"क्रिस्टी !" पागल-सा होकर वतन उससे लिपटता हुआ बोला---" तुम कैसी पागल हो क्रिस्टी ?"



"वो.......वो देखो....... विमानों की, आवाज आ रहीं है.... क्रिस़्टी ने कहा-------" इम प्रयोगशाला पर हमला होने वाला हैं जल्दी चलो यहां से अभी तो इस नर्क समान मुल्क से बाहऱ निकलना है, तुम्हें !"



" आओ वतन । चचा पहुंच चुके है !" विकास की आवाज ! फिर वे तीनों एक-दूसरे का हाथ पकडे़ उस स्थान से दूर' के भागने लगे !!!


ऊपर प्रयोगशाला के ठीक ऊपर दो विमान चकरा रहे थे । ठीक दो बजे उनमें से एक विमान ने पहला बम प्रयोगशाला के ऊपर फेंका ।



एक भयंकर विस्फोट के साथ हिमालय का वह भाग उड़ गया।।


वहा से दूर वे तीनों भागते हुए एक छोटी -सी पहाडी पर चढ़ रहे थे ,उधर-वे दोनों विमान भयानक रुप से प्रयोशाला के ऊपर बम बर्षा कर रहे थे !!
'"बिनाश विनाश-बिनाश "!


विस्फोट पर विस्फोट आग-ही-अाग आग की लपटों में गर्त हो गयी चीनियों-की वह प्रयोगशाला !


एेक घण्टे की निरन्तर कोशिश के बाद वे-तीनों उस पहाडी की चोटी पर पहुंच गये । वहां पहुंचकर वतन ने जेब से एक बिचित्र-सा रिवॉल्वर निकाला और आकाश की ओर
उठाकर ट्रैगर दबा दिया । रिबाँल्बर की नाल से एक हरे रंग की चमचमाती हुई माला आकाश की तरफ लपकी ।।

----------


## anita

आधे घण्टे बाद ही वे दोनों विमान उस पहाडी के ऊपर चकरा रहे थे । उन दोनों से नीचे पहाडी तक दो रस्सियां लटक रहीं थीं !! वतन ने क्रिस्टी से कहा अाओ क्रिस्टी...!"



" 'कहां…?” क्रिस्टी का दर्द-युक्त स्वर---"कहाँ आऊं?"



"'क्या मतलब ?" चौक पड़ा वतन-" तुम नहीं आओगी क्या ?"




"आपका काम खत्म हो गया मेरे देवता !" क्रिस्टी ने कराहकर कहा----"" जाओ इस नर्क से बाहर…मुझे तो यहाँ रहना है !"



-"नहीं ।"' पूरी शक्ति से चीख पड़ा वतन ।



"हां मेरे देवता" 'इसी नर्क समान मुल्क में रहना है मुझे !" क्रिस्टीना ने क्रहा----"'इसलिये कि मेरी सरकार ने मुझे यहाँ जासूसी करने भेजा है ! अपने प्यारे भारत केलिये इसनर्क में ही रहुंगी मैं....."




" नहीं क्रिस्टी तुम भी चलो ।" विकास बोल उठा !

----------


## anita

" तुम भी मेरे देवता की तरह पाग़लों जैसी बातें करने लगे विकास भैया !" क्रिस्टी ने मुस्कराकर कहा…क्या तुम नहीं जानते कि मुझे अपने देश की तरफ से क्या हुक्म है ?"
" लेकिन तुम घायल तो क्रिस्टी !" वतन चीखा । "



" इतनी घायल तो इस नर्क में न जाने कितनी बार हुई हूं !" क्रिस्टी ने कहा-----" चित्ता न करो है इतनी ताकत तो क्रिस्टी में अभी है कि वह यहाँ से सुरक्षित अपने फ्लैट पर पहुंच सकती है !"


" नहीं क्रिस्टी नहीं !" पागलों की तरह चीख पडा वतन---"मैं तुम्हें छोड़कर नहीं जाऊंगा ।"



किन्तु अपनी कसम दे दी क्रिस्टी ने । कह दिया कि अगर उसने साथ ले जाने की जिद की तो उसकी लाश देखेगा । क्रोध में झुलसता वतन एक विमान से लटकी रस्सी पर लटक गया । विकास दूसरे विमान की रस्सी पर ।


विमान ऊचे उठती चले गये ! रस्सी पर लटके वतन और विकास नीचे अंधेरे में डूबी उस पहाडी को देखने की कोशिश कर रहे थे । उन्हें मालूम था कि उस पर खडी क्रिस्टीना तडप-तड़प रो रही होगी !
एक हफ्ते के अन्दर विजय ने विभिन्न देशों में गये भारतीय सीक्रट सर्बिस के सदस्यों को भारत बूला लिया !


अमेरिका से हैरी के बदले अशरफ को ले लिया । भारत में विजय को अलफांसे का पत्र मिला, जिसमें उसने लिखा था… 



इतनी आसनी से तुम्हारा काम इसलिये होंगया क्योंकि हिमालय के चीखने का मतलब पोक, हवानची
सिंगसी नुसरत, तुगलक और बाण्ड भी समझ नहीं सके थे ! इन्होंने कल्पना भी नहीं की थी कि हिमालय ने चीखकर तुम्हें बुलाया है । वे तुम्हें पूरे चीन में तलाश करते रहे अौर तुम अपना काम करके निकल गये । सच पूछो इस बार मुझे भी धोखा दे गये ! मेरा ध्यान फिल्मों को प्राप्त करके कुछ कमाने का था, लेकिन मैं चूक गया ।

यह कल्पना मैंने भी नहीं की कि हिमालय के चीखने का मतलब था कि फिल्में वहां है !!!


------- तुम्हारा अलफांसे

----------


## anita

उपन्यास समाप्त होता है 


धन्यवाद

----------


## bapu ji

क्या आप वेदप्रकाश शर्मा का (अर्थी मेरे प्यार की) उपन्यास पोस्ट कर सकते है

----------

